# CONNECTIONS 4 #82



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Which one? I guess you will have to do the one that is most pressing. That was suppose to be a pun.


Very droll!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's reassuring! Not sure to mention it to people or just let them try it? I will obviously tell the few who usually can't eat cake they can today. Maybe they not want to eat it again though?
> Well I'm off, cape & all, I'll get someone to take a photo of me making an idiot of herself & I don't care!


Ooh, yes, lots of photos please!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> how nice to see blue sky again after yesterday! There is not a cloud in the sky today. The neighbour opposite now has a garden FULL of wood, which he will have to chop for his wood burner. We only have tiny front gardens. Since my lovely Harley weeded mine it's one of the tidiest, so I'm feeling quite smug. Though I must cut the roses back so they can start again. Both bushes flower all year if dead-headed.


Our drive will be full of wood next week as well, (fingers crossed).xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You take care up that ladder!!


Having got to that yet, still lugging wood. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> See, I thought exactly the same!!!


Stop it, this is getting serious. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Our drive will be full of wood next week as well, (fingers crossed).xx


Well I hope you get what you wish for but sad to be planning for winter when some of us are still looking for summer!!! xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am looking forward to seeing the pictures.


LondonChris said:


> That's reassuring! Not sure to mention it to people or just let them try it? I will obviously tell the few who usually can't eat cake they can today. Maybe they not want to eat it again though?
> Well I'm off, cape & all, I'll get someone to take a photo of me making an idiot of herself & I don't care!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well I hope you get what you wish for but sad to be planning for winter when some of us are still looking for summer!!! xx


I've given up on summer. I don't really want the wood delivered as it will mean even more log-lugging for me but it is a necessary evil. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. After rain all day yesterday the garden smells wonderful. Nothing much planned today as my fm has decided l need a day off. May have to do some crochet????.


Sending you warm, loving and healing hugs! I hope it goes away soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Be careful!


Ditto from me! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Have fun. Enjoy your outing.


Ditto from me also June! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Ouch, moan, ow, groan, ouch. :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a cuppa with Margaret,well, 2 cuppas. While DH was making birdhouses in the yard. I hope the little things nest in them this year as he's going to put steel fronts round the entry so hopefully they will not be pinched next year.
> 
> Ive started my baby blanket with the King cole yarn I got at longacres near Purple's house. I'm quite excited about it. I dont know who its for, but I just felt like knitting it. This yarn I'm knitting with is lovely, and very soft.
> 
> I think we may have cheese and ham toasties for tea!!!


Sounds like you have had a wonderful day, and a ham and cheese Toastie is the perfect meal to have after such a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They say 'Don't sweat the small stuff' but when the small stuff rolls itself up into a massive ball that threatens to squash you, it's often hard to do! I'm sure many a murder has been committed after 'someone' walked mud across a clean kitchen floor after using a clean towel to wipe oily hands and then didn't replace the empty toilet, also leaving the seat up - again!!!! You definitely need a married lady judge in those circumstances!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ouch, moan, ow, groan, ouch. :sm13: :sm13:


gentle massages coming your way (I guess you're not interested in a bear hug?)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ouch, moan, ow, groan, ouch. :sm13: :sm13:


I'm on my way with the Deep Heat!!! x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> gentle massages coming your way (I guess you're not interested in a bear hug?)


Owwwwwww. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm on my way with the Deep Heat!!! x


Goody, hurry up, also done my high wire act, well high ladder act, the grass is too wet to cut so the rest of the day is mine to collapse. xxx ????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Goody, hurry up, also done my high wire act, well high ladder act, the grass is too wet to cut so the rest of the day is mine to collapse. xxx ????????


Good thing for that! Yes, definitely get some rest for your weary body!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well done to your DD. And you are so busy...


Thanks! Don't know why that says crochet letters it was supposed to say cross stitch letters!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Well today DD started a volunteer job at the humane society! Very proud of her!
> 
> I also started Michaels monkey blanket over so I am rolling right along with that and I need to try and work out the crochet letters for the ladybug blanket.
> 
> I am also working out knitting hats for charity...!


Don't know if this will help your cross stitch letters but www.yarntree.com have charts for capital and small letters. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know if this will help your cross stitch letters but www.yarntree.com have charts for capital and small letters. xx


that's a great resource Barney: I've used cross stitch patterns on crochet since they both have exact squares - but knitting has more rectangles than squares and I read somewhere that to make it proportional, you'll have to repeat every 4th row to get the right vertical to horizontal ratio -- has anyone tried this?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Goody, hurry up, also done my high wire act, well high ladder act, the grass is too wet to cut so the rest of the day is mine to collapse. xxx ????????


Have you got light in your lovely barn now? Glad you survived all that!! xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

In the olden days, before someone told me you could not use crochet charts for knitting patterns, I used whatever chart I had and knit it into my project. My project always looks proportional. I believe on a large chart or more intricate pattern you might notice the difference. 


RookieRetiree said:


> that's a great resource Barney: I've used cross stitch patterns on crochet since they both have exact squares - but knitting has more rectangles than squares and I read somewhere that to make it proportional, you'll have to repeat every 4th row to get the right vertical to horizontal ratio -- has anyone tried this?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This bunny is a chart from a crochet pattern. 


jinx said:


> In the olden days, before someone told me you could not use crochet charts for knitting patterns, I used whatever chart I had and knit it into my project. My project always looks proportional. I believe on a large chart or more intricate pattern you might notice the difference.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> This bunny is a chart from a crochet pattern.


Cute bunny proves the point!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> This bunny is a chart from a crochet pattern.


That looks great! :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> This bunny is a chart from a crochet pattern.


So cute x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have you got light in your lovely barn now? Glad you survived all that!! xx


Yes the room is all lit up now, about the only thing that is round here. xxx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> DD sent this to me today, I don't know who she might be referring to??


I don't think that applies to any of us :sm16: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So cute x


the bunny is very cute - definitely proves the point....thanks.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Busy lady but it will keep you out of mischief!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Very happy about Miss S's job, I hope she enjoys it, 'tis a good thing to do!!xx


I am sure that while she is working I can find plenty of mischief :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know if this will help your cross stitch letters but www.yarntree.com have charts for capital and small letters. xx


I have decided that I don't like the cross stitch on this or maybe I am just partial to how it looks without it but either way I am not doing the letters!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> This bunny is a chart from a crochet pattern.


The ladybug chart was a knitting chart and I used it on the Tunisian crochet!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go and take DS to work and pick up Michael. Have a great rest of the day!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ouch, moan, ow, groan, ouch. :sm13: :sm13:


I hope the wood hauling is finished for you, at least for a while. You really need to get over lugging this lot! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great time!!! xxxooo


What she said! ( ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ)(☆^O^☆)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been a bad girl! I was meant to go back to the hospital on Monday, so they could check on how I was getting on with my CPAP. I was so busy that I forgot to check the date. I now have a new appointment for 19th. Don't let me forget girls!


Put a reminder in your phone calendar (Planner), and have a reminder set for 2 or 3 hours prior to the time of your appointment! And we will also remind you! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> My little corner of the world is again getting rain. It seems we have had rain every day for a week. Thankfully it comes in burst and we get sunshine in between the downpours. I am in the process of selecting a new project. I finished the wedding afghan two days ago. I needed to give my achy shoulder a break. Knitting large projects with double WW yarn makes them so heavy that I need to take a break when my shoulder protests.


Do you have a photo of the wedding Afghan, that we could see? I would really love to see it! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am, but I still seem to need more. Perhaps I am catching up with years of sleep deprivation?!


The experts say that our bodies will always try to catch up with any sleep deficiency that we have accumulated, but I don't know what time frame they are talking about for the deficiency! I think I would need to use an entire year to catch up with my lack of sleep! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just for a change the weather here has brightened up and the sun is out and the temperature has risen, so guess what we have been doing the last three hours. Moving logs from the outside logstore to inside as we might be getting our wood delivered next week. Have got about half done, my back and arms aren't half going to punish me tomorrow. (If I live that long). Have now collapsed for the rest of the day and might find the energy to pick up my knitting. See you'll later. xxx


I hope you managed to get some knitting done! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They say 'Don't sweat the small stuff' but when the small stuff rolls itself up into a massive ball that threatens to squash you, it's often hard to do! I'm sure many a murder has been committed after 'someone' walked mud across a clean kitchen floor after using a clean towel to wipe oily hands and then didn't replace the empty toilet, also leaving the seat up - again!!!! You definitely need a married lady judge in those circumstances!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


That would definitely be advantageous! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE O!!!! XXXXX*


Same from Australia also! xxx ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> May we have our sunshine back please, we seem to have got your rain by mistake today!!! Went to Wembley with Jill and the town was full of people going to the Billy Joel concert at Wembley tonight. We got quite wet but we hid in the shops and I bought an oatmeal coloured hoodie for me and a lovely long-line, fine-knit navy cardigan in Primark!!


I love those long line cardigans/jackets, and I have managed to find 2 that are almost the just the right length for me! They are usually only the right length for small to medium women, this is the first time I have found some that are long, and large enough to fit me!! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am watching it rain, Thinking of what project to start next. I also just finished my breakfast. I had ham and cheese but I did not toast it. I roll my sandwiches in a lettuce leaf to avoid the calories. Now I might go finish getting dressed.


If I don't want bread with my ham & cheese, I just roll up the ham & cheese together, and eat it like that. ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just has a phone call from DS. They are coming down for coffee!!!


Have a nice visit. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I'm working on...
> 
> Body of jumper is knitted, now adding crocbet motifs to top. Sorry photo is sideways


That will be perfect, when you have finished it! I think your brain is full of designs, waiting to be used! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's gorgeous, tell you what, next time you feel like knitting an afghan knit yourself one. xxx


Totally agree with that suggestion! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Phew that's good! There are certain rooms I can't seem to keep the floor found in them!


My craft floor will be oust for a bit longer yet! I think it will be found as different projects get started, and finished!????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you still have the sun. Please take care with all your activities. Xxxx


Ditto from me Barney, don't want to hear about you getting hurt, by trying to get everything done☺☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It looks nice and sunny out there today. I have a feeling DS might want to go on the boat as he was fancying it, I think I shall stay home and knit or iron!!!! which one?


 I will vote for knitting! I only iron when I am making a quilt for someone {or me ????}; or perhaps a fast blocking job!????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sunny Sunday! Thank goodness as we are going to the park for birthday party! It's a super heroes theme & I have a pink & silver cape, I'm going as SuperGran, DD has made us badges to wear. I have npbeen up since 7am making cakes. As GS & a couple of friends cannot have dairy I have tried something new, well to me anyway. I got a cake mix, added a can of pop & it has produced a great looking cake. I am just hoping it tastes ok?
> Hope you all have a good day. Xx


Keep us posted on how the cake went, with anyone who tasted it! What flavor soft drink did you use? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> DD sent this to me today, I don't know who she might be referring to??


It could be quite entertaining, if one person from a couple who have rows (arguments) a lot wore this shirt; if they already knew that a fight was on the cards! The one instigating the confrontation could wear it in preparation for the occasion - then storm of to bed when the fight was finished! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am looking forward to seeing the pictures.


So am I! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've given up on summer. I don't really want the wood delivered as it will mean even more log-lugging for me but it is a necessary evil. xxx


After lugging all of that wood, you might be able to start a new Olympic Event; and win it as well! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Goody, hurry up, also done my high wire act, well high ladder act, the grass is too wet to cut so the rest of the day is mine to collapse. xxx ????????


Enjoy your relaxation! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thanks! Don't know why that says crochet letters it was supposed to say cross stitch letters!


I think the cross stitch letters will be so much easier to complete! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ㄟ( ･ө･ )ㄏ


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know if this will help your cross stitch letters but www.yarntree.com have charts for capital and small letters. xx


Just had a look, there are some great alphabet collections on that site! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> This bunny is a chart from a crochet pattern.


I have used crochet patterns, and they have worked beautifully! I did that, to make a hat for one of the gk's!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am sure that while she is working I can find plenty of mischief :sm09: :sm09:


I think it would be very easy to find some mischief to get into, while older children are occupied elsewhere. ????????????????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> I had shop bought "ban-lon. We would get heck if we put a pull/snag in the material. My mom used to knit all our sweaters as yours did and treat us like we were twins. Our sweaters look a tinge too small, and the hair do's.. well I don't know what to say about them, except that is the result of "pin curls". :sm09:


The swesters are great but what I first noticed was the smiles on your faces and how happy and bonded you look. A precious picture you have.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have decided that I don't like the cross stitch on this or maybe I am just partial to how it looks without it but either way I am not doing the letters!


I don't think the blanket needs any words on it; it might make it all look to cramped.☺☺☺


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I was in a discount store called Ollie's looking for a mat but found a book with great fair isle patterns and another with knit motifs I like. Now I'm looking for a book of quilted placemats by author last name Rolf. I got a good sale on dishcloth yarn and have an owl pattern. I'm doing one in red body and milti color red white green for wings for Christmas. Color would be better for Christmas theme but I like the owl and am cheered with the Christmas colors. My fiend is out of intensive care but not well yet...pneumonia...better than lung cancer which was a worry. Other friend had a Fair to raise money for her church so we went. Other friend had a flea market to,raise money for pets without people so I went to that. Got a little plate, a little statue and two cookie tins. Have pup her last meds. Looked at the house next door but too old and too pricy....the house not me son measured his bed and now I think I might have enough strips to put together.mooch just jumped off my lap and his hind leg gave my tum a hard push. Eyes are closing ..2 am. So I will say good night.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I hope the wood hauling is finished for you, at least for a while. You really need to get over lugging this lot! ????????


Well we've finished all we can do at the moment but will be off again during the week sometime as more wood is being delivered. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> After lugging all of that wood, you might be able to start a new Olympic Event; and win it as well! ????????????


I'm actually getting into training for tossing the caber, starting small and working up. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a dull, very cool and windy Wales. Managed to just about crawl out of bed this morning with many pretests from my back. I don't intend to do anything too strenuous today I'm too knackered. It looks as though all you in the SE may be getting your sunshine back, you don't let it go for too long do you? :sm09: :sm09: Anyway enjoy it if you've got it (the sunshine). xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. S and B today. Looks lovely outside but a bit breezy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, but the forecast says it's getting much warmer again for the rest of this week., now where did I put my bikini!!!!!

Creative chaos here this morning so I'll catch up later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 8'C (46'F) Brrrr. It is supposed to be going up to 25'C (77'F). My new computer arrived and is all set up now. It's Windows 10 Home edition instead of Pro edition, but I'll fix that after next paycheque. DD had 2 of her wisdom teeth out and has been on the mush diet ever since. The top wound is closed but the bottom one is giving her problems. I'm so glad that I only have 1 wisdom tooth.
We had a thunderstorm after thunderstorm come through. There is talk of a twister landing east of here. We had a few small branches down, lawn smushed flat by running water, but no other signs of the storm passing.
I ended up frogging my entire shawl. The last ball that I was trying to add in was a really deep colour and DD said it would look better at the beginning of the shawl, and she was right. Starting over. I really want to get this shawl out of the way so I can start some sweaters and socks. It's that kind of weather in the mornings.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, but the forecast says it's getting much warmer again for the rest of this week., now where did I put my bikini!!!!!
> 
> Creative chaos here this morning so I'll catch up later. xx


We are going to be cooling to normal temperatures for this time of the year. It's going to be a shock.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was in a discount store called Ollie's looking for a mat but found a book with great fair isle patterns and another with knit motifs I like. Now I'm looking for a book of quilted placemats by author last name Rolf. I got a good sale on dishcloth yarn and have an owl pattern. I'm doing one in red body and milti color red white green for wings for Christmas. Color would be better for Christmas theme but I like the owl and am cheered with the Christmas colors. My fiend is out of intensive care but not well yet...pneumonia...better than lung cancer which was a worry. Other friend had a Fair to raise money for her church so we went. Other friend had a flea market to,raise money for pets without people so I went to that. Got a little plate, a little statue and two cookie tins. Have pup her last meds. Looked at the house next door but too old and too pricy....the house not me son measured his bed and now I think I might have enough strips to put together.mooch just jumped off my lap and his hind leg gave my tum a hard push. Eyes are closing ..2 am. So I will say good night.


You've been busy. It sounds like you have enough projects on the go to keep you busy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't think the blanket needs any words on it; it might make it all look to cramped.☺☺☺


I agree with you Judi. Lisa's bug blanket looks great with just the ladybugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple Fi - enjoy your day with Creative Chaos.

I was very productive (procrastinating) and got all the beds stripped with mattresses flipped and bedding washed plus all the other laundry and some ironing done. Amazing what I can accomplish when I don't want to or can't do the things that need to be done, but need DH's help and he's not quite up to it yet. For one, a closet door came off it's hinges and needs to be rehung (maybe we'll tackle that today) plus all of the beds need to be pulled out so I can vacuum and mop under them to capture all the dust bunnies. There's also the desk full of papers to tackle. I hope he's feeling good when he wakes up - I have plans for him. I do have to drive him to facility PT and surgeon for release which should both go well....he's not had any narcotic pain pills for a couple of days so I'm pretty sure he'll be cleared for driving and may be off the warfarin and I can put the thermostat back to being cooler and I won't be sweating bullets just to do the dishes. He's been bundled up in sweatshirts and blankets for the past month - a real turnaround of our usual body temperatures.

Love to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I agree with you Judi. Lisa's bug blanket looks great with just the ladybugs.


Lisa, I think the ladybug blanket is perfect the way it is.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If I don't want bread with my ham & cheese, I just roll up the ham & cheese together, and eat it like that. ????


I like rolling a slice of cooked ham around a stick of lightly steamed or canned asparagus. Or cooked ham and swiss cheese wrapped around a pickle slice. Now I'm getting hungry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple Fi - enjoy your day with Creative Chaos.
> 
> I was very productive (procrastinating) and got all the beds stripped with mattresses flipped and bedding washed plus all the other laundry and some ironing done. Amazing what I can accomplish when I don't want to or can't do the things that need to be done, but need DH's help and he's not quite up to it yet. For one, a closet door came off it's hinges and needs to be rehung (maybe we'll tackle that today) plus all of the beds need to be pulled out so I can vacuum and mop under them to capture all the dust bunnies. There's also the desk full of papers to tackle. I hope he's feeling good when he wakes up - I have plans for him. I do have to drive him to facility PT and surgeon for release which should both go well....he's not had any narcotic pain pills for a couple of days so I'm pretty sure he'll be cleared for driving and may be off the warfarin and I can put the thermostat back to being cooler and I won't be sweating bullets just to do the dishes. He's been bundled up in sweatshirts and blankets for the past month - a real turnaround of our usual body temperatures.
> 
> Love to all.


I've been free form crocheting 12" diameter circles to cover pillows for the DGC's tea table chairs. I have the pillow forms and now have to decide if I'm going to also crochet the back side plain or just find pillow covers/cases to just add the crochet doily/mandala to them. Once I finish blocking them, I'll post a photo. I did pretty well just guessing as I went along, but then I figured it out (lightbulb moment) that each round needed to increased by the value of the first round at equidistant intervals to keep the circle round and not curling. Increasing in the same spot each round will produce a multi-sided doily. Now that I have the math down, I can make up all kinds of shapes. Fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love those long line cardigans/jackets, and I have managed to find 2 that are almost the just the right length for me! They are usually only the right length for small to medium women, this is the first time I have found some that are long, and large enough to fit me!! ????????


We have a lot of the hi-lo hems here right now. I like a couple of the patterns on them but I would have to fix the stupid hem that hangs too low over the bum so it matches the front.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl wrote: 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE O!!!! XXXXX 



Xiang said:


> Same from Australia also! xxx ????????????????????????????????


I'm late, but  Happy Birthday Little O


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The ladybug chart was a knitting chart and I used it on the Tunisian crochet!


You did a wonderful job translating.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My mum's friend Stuart is talking about coming back from Australia early. He is in Gold Coast and tried to rent a car. Apparently they won't rent a car to a person over 75 years of age. His son and DIL don't own a car so it is making it difficult to get around and see anything. DIL's parents are coming this week to pick them up and take them to their house for a visit so hopefully they can get some transportation set up. Stuart is too afraid of getting lost to try the bus system on his own. Don't know why he doesn't call a taxi. ???


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going now. Back to work I go. Woot woot. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been free form crocheting 12" diameter circles to cover pillows for the DGC's tea table chairs. I have the pillow forms and now have to decide if I'm going to also crochet the back side plain or just find pillow covers/cases to just add the crochet doily/mandala to them. Once I finish blocking them, I'll post a photo. I did pretty well just guessing as I went along, but then I figured it out (lightbulb moment) that each round needed to increased by the value of the first round at equidistant intervals to keep the circle round and not curling. Increasing in the same spot each round will produce a multi-sided doily. Now that I have the math down, I can make up all kinds of shapes. Fun.


You've lost me form 'increase by the value......'. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping hubby gets all good reports on his health. Good job on all you have accomplished. I love my Roomba robot vacuum. It does a great job under the beds, tables, and other places I cannot reach with a regular vac. If you run out of paperwork I will share some on mine with you.


RookieRetiree said:


> Purple Fi - enjoy your day with Creative Chaos.
> 
> I was very productive (procrastinating) and got all the beds stripped with mattresses flipped and bedding washed plus all the other laundry and some ironing done. Amazing what I can accomplish when I don't want to or can't do the things that need to be done, but need DH's help and he's not quite up to it yet. For one, a closet door came off it's hinges and needs to be rehung (maybe we'll tackle that today) plus all of the beds need to be pulled out so I can vacuum and mop under them to capture all the dust bunnies. There's also the desk full of papers to tackle. I hope he's feeling good when he wakes up - I have plans for him. I do have to drive him to facility PT and surgeon for release which should both go well....he's not had any narcotic pain pills for a couple of days so I'm pretty sure he'll be cleared for driving and may be off the warfarin and I can put the thermostat back to being cooler and I won't be sweating bullets just to do the dishes. He's been bundled up in sweatshirts and blankets for the past month - a real turnaround of our usual body temperatures.
> 
> Love to all.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Would it work for his son to rent the car?


nitz8catz said:


> My mum's friend Stuart is talking about coming back from Australia early. He is in Gold Coast and tried to rent a car. Apparently they won't rent a car to a person over 75 years of age. His son and DIL don't own a car so it is making it difficult to get around and see anything. DIL's parents are coming this week to pick them up and take them to their house for a visit so hopefully they can get some transportation set up. Stuart is too afraid of getting lost to try the bus system on his own. Don't know why he doesn't call a taxi. ???


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, forgot to mention that I am away on holiday this week with DH at a seaside town called Sandgate in Kent. Not sure of the Wifi where we are staying but will try and get back on later. Jus in Wetherspoons having lunch!! Lots of love w


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have a lot of the hi-lo hems here right now. I like a couple of the patterns on them but I would have to fix the stupid hem that hangs too low over the bum so it matches the front.


I would do that, too, Nitzi.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, forgot to mention that I am away on holiday this week with DH at a seaside town called Sandgate in Kent. Not sure of the Wifi where we are staying but will try and get back on later. Jus in Wetherspoons having lunch!! Lots of love w


Have a wonderful week away. It sounds like the weather should be good for you. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope you are too busy having a fantastic time to post a lot. That does not sound right, but I bet you know what I mean.


London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, forgot to mention that I am away on holiday this week with DH at a seaside town called Sandgate in Kent. Not sure of the Wifi where we are staying but will try and get back on later. Jus in Wetherspoons having lunch!! Lots of love w


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Guess what I will be doing the rest of the week? Just had this lot delivered, someone is coming to cut it into lengths this evening and I will be splitting after that.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, forgot to mention that I am away on holiday this week with DH at a seaside town called Sandgate in Kent. Not sure of the Wifi where we are staying but will try and get back on later. Jus in Wetherspoons having lunch!! Lots of love w


Have a lovely break, have you got your bathers with you? :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to s & B. Im getting good at knitting again. I'm more in the mood. DH has gone to get some compost.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my dear. I do not envy you in the least. I would find it fun stacking a bit of wood for a bonfire, but never what you do. Take care of yourself.


Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what I will be doing the rest of the week? Just had this lot delivered, someone is coming to cut it into lengths this evening and I will be splitting after that.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get going now. Back to work I go. Woot woot.
> Everyone have a great day.


I'm often lost on here :sm12: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, forgot to mention that I am away on holiday this week with DH at a seaside town called Sandgate in Kent. Not sure of the Wifi where we are staying but will try and get back on later. Jus in Wetherspoons having lunch!! Lots of love w


Have a good time girl, Hope the weather is good to you. Dont come home pregnant. :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You've lost me form 'increase by the value......'. :sm12: :sm12:


Sorry --- it's the mathematician/statistician in me----


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, forgot to mention that I am away on holiday this week with DH at a seaside town called Sandgate in Kent. Not sure of the Wifi where we are staying but will try and get back on later. Jus in Wetherspoons having lunch!! Lots of love w


Enjoy your holiday!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been free form crocheting 12" diameter circles to cover pillows for the DGC's tea table chairs. I have the pillow forms and now have to decide if I'm going to also crochet the back side plain or just find pillow covers/cases to just add the crochet doily/mandala to them. Once I finish blocking them, I'll post a photo. I did pretty well just guessing as I went along, but then I figured it out (lightbulb moment) that each round needed to increased by the value of the first round at equidistant intervals to keep the circle round and not curling. Increasing in the same spot each round will produce a multi-sided doily. Now that I have the math down, I can make up all kinds of shapes. Fun.


So _that's_ why we have to learn algebra and geometry at school!!! :sm20: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum's friend Stuart is talking about coming back from Australia early. He is in Gold Coast and tried to rent a car. Apparently they won't rent a car to a person over 75 years of age. His son and DIL don't own a car so it is making it difficult to get around and see anything. DIL's parents are coming this week to pick them up and take them to their house for a visit so hopefully they can get some transportation set up. Stuart is too afraid of getting lost to try the bus system on his own. Don't know why he doesn't call a taxi. ???


I'm guessing he wants to go a l o n g way which by taxi, would probably clean him out, it's a big old country!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what I will be doing the rest of the week? Just had this lot delivered, someone is coming to cut it into lengths this evening and I will be splitting after that.


For goodness sake get an oil tank or some gas piped in, I hate to think of you doing all that, you dear little thing!! zzz


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a lovely break, have you got your bathers with you? :sm15: :sm15:


No! Thought about that at the last minute but then I forgot!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: Anyway, stony beach here would ouch my little toesies!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> For goodness sake get an oil tank or some gas piped in, I hate to think of you doing all that, you dear little thing!! zzz


We've got an LPG tank for the central heating and water but the big lounge needs extra, so little old me and my trusty log splitter will be busy. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So _that's_ why we have to learn algebra and geometry at school!!! :sm20: :sm23: :sm24:


That's it!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just been knitting some of the baby blanket in the yarn I got at Purples local garden centre Its king cole pricewise and its gorgeous and neat to knit with. I'm going to look out for this again.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm actually getting into training for tossing the caber, starting small and working up. :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what I will be doing the rest of the week? Just had this lot delivered, someone is coming to cut it into lengths this evening and I will be splitting after that.


Good luck!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, forgot to mention that I am away on holiday this week with DH at a seaside town called Sandgate in Kent. Not sure of the Wifi where we are staying but will try and get back on later. Jus in Wetherspoons having lunch!! Lots of love w


Enjoy your break, you have chosen the right week, weather wise!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just been knitting some of the baby blanket in the yarn I got at Purples local garden centre Its king cole pricewise and its gorgeous and neat to knit with. I'm going to look out for this again.


Do you have Boyes shops up your way? They sell lots of King Cole, they also sell it online. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got an LPG tank for the central heating and water but the big lounge needs extra, so little old me and my trusty log splitter will be busy. xx


Just be careful


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Caught up! Not been on as I have been busy over the weekend. Little O's party as great. DD invited lots of our close family friends, many with little children, also some of his friends from nursery, must of been about 40+ there. All the children were dressed up, it looked so funny as Batmans, Supermen not forgetting a few princesses charged up & down in the park. There were about 26 children aged 1 to 10, it was wonderful but exhausting. Only problem not many photos. 
My cakes I made went down so well. As I said earlier needed to make dairy free. So I tried mixing a cake mix & a can of pop, as shown on the Internet. They were wonderful. Made lemon cake with diet lemonade, turned it into lemon drizzle cake. Also made chocolate with Diet Coke, turned out like a really good fudge cake. Everyone loved them, never told anyone the recipe until after, shall make them again.
Little O started school this morning, he was excited in his too big uniform! His mum was a mess, not to look at but emotionally !


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Just be careful


The log cutter didn't come this evening so I have got a reprieve tomorrow.

The postman brought my appointment letter for my eye laser. I thought great I will be able to see straight soon, until I saw the date, 30th November. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> The log cutter didn't come this evening so I have got a reprieve tomorrow.
> 
> The postman brought my appointment letter for my eye laser. I thought great I will be able to see straight soon, until I saw the date, 30th November. :sm25: :sm25:


Shame you have to wait so long for your appt. enjoy a unite evening, hope it's as warm as it is here?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Do you have Boyes shops up your way? They sell lots of King Cole, they also sell it online. Xx


Chrissy...its great for children. worth a try...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my word, he is just the most dapper young fellow. Thanks for sharing his picture. I thought your cakes would be a hit. 


LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Not been on as I have been busy over the weekend. Little O's party as great. DD invited lots of our close family friends, many with little children, also some of his friends from nursery, must of been about 40+ there. All the children were dressed up, it looked so funny as Batmans, Supermen not forgetting a few princesses charged up & down in the park. There were about 26 children aged 1 to 10, it was wonderful but exhausting. Only problem not many photos.
> My cakes I made went down so well. As I said earlier needed to make dairy free. So I tried mixing a cake mix & a can of pop, as shown on the Internet. They were wonderful. Made lemon cake with diet lemonade, turned it into lemon drizzle cake. Also made chocolate with Diet Coke, turned out like a really good fudge cake. Everyone loved them, never told anyone the recipe until after, shall make them again.
> Little O started school this morning, he was excited in his too big uniform! His mum was a mess, not to look at but emotionally !


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Not been on as I have been busy over the weekend. Little O's party as great. DD invited lots of our close family friends, many with little children, also some of his friends from nursery, must of been about 40+ there. All the children were dressed up, it looked so funny as Batmans, Supermen not forgetting a few princesses charged up & down in the park. There were about 26 children aged 1 to 10, it was wonderful but exhausting. Only problem not many photos.
> My cakes I made went down so well. As I said earlier needed to make dairy free. So I tried mixing a cake mix & a can of pop, as shown on the Internet. They were wonderful. Made lemon cake with diet lemonade, turned it into lemon drizzle cake. Also made chocolate with Diet Coke, turned out like a really good fudge cake. Everyone loved them, never told anyone the recipe until after, shall make them again.
> Little O started school this morning, he was excited in his too big uniform! His mum was a mess, not to look at but emotionally !


Aw bless him...He'll grow into them. Your times not your own now. Lots of pick ups!!!! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Not been on as I have been busy over the weekend. Little O's party as great. DD invited lots of our close family friends, many with little children, also some of his friends from nursery, must of been about 40+ there. All the children were dressed up, it looked so funny as Batmans, Supermen not forgetting a few princesses charged up & down in the park. There were about 26 children aged 1 to 10, it was wonderful but exhausting. Only problem not many photos.
> My cakes I made went down so well. As I said earlier needed to make dairy free. So I tried mixing a cake mix & a can of pop, as shown on the Internet. They were wonderful. Made lemon cake with diet lemonade, turned it into lemon drizzle cake. Also made chocolate with Diet Coke, turned out like a really good fudge cake. Everyone loved them, never told anyone the recipe until after, shall make them again.
> Little O started school this morning, he was excited in his too big uniform! His mum was a mess, not to look at but emotionally !


Glad the cakes were a success. They sound yummy. The little guy is looking so grown up. xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The log cutter didn't come this evening so I have got a reprieve tomorrow.
> 
> The postman brought my appointment letter for my eye laser. I thought great I will be able to see straight soon, until I saw the date, 30th November. :sm25: :sm25:


That's terrible you have to wait so long. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Shame you have to wait so long for your appt. enjoy a unite evening, hope it's as warm as it is here?


No it's not warm here, it has been cold and windy with some rain, we've had the heat on. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Chrissy...its great for children. worth a try...


I use King Cole a lot for the children. I'm just finishing off the rainbow cardigan, get your sunglasses out for the photo!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Aw bless him...He'll grow into them. Your times not your own now. Lots of pick ups!!!! :sm24:


I had his baby brother while mum took him to school & all he did was call him, he's going to lonely without his big bro!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> No it's not warm here, it has been cold and windy with some rain, we've had the heat on. xxx


That's not good. Tomorrow it's supposed to be 32c here, I'll send you some your way. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> That's not good. Tomorrow it's supposed to be 32c here, I'll send you some your way. X


Yes please. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Do you have Boyes shops up your way? They sell lots of King Cole, they also sell it online. Xx


There is one in York, but at the garden centre it was £1 a ball. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't think the blanket needs any words on it; it might make it all look to cramped.☺☺☺


That's what I was thinking because the letters were quite large!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Not been on as I have been busy over the weekend. Little O's party as great. DD invited lots of our close family friends, many with little children, also some of his friends from nursery, must of been about 40+ there. All the children were dressed up, it looked so funny as Batmans, Supermen not forgetting a few princesses charged up & down in the park. There were about 26 children aged 1 to 10, it was wonderful but exhausting. Only problem not many photos.
> My cakes I made went down so well. As I said earlier needed to make dairy free. So I tried mixing a cake mix & a can of pop, as shown on the Internet. They were wonderful. Made lemon cake with diet lemonade, turned it into lemon drizzle cake. Also made chocolate with Diet Coke, turned out like a really good fudge cake. Everyone loved them, never told anyone the recipe until after, shall make them again.
> Little O started school this morning, he was excited in his too big uniform! His mum was a mess, not to look at but emotionally !


He looks so lovely in his uniform and very smart. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

June, have a wonderful holiday. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a good time this morning. Got the ladies making something that reminded them if the summer using any medium they wanted. Imade a key fob using needle felting. ..


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good time this morning. Got the ladies making something that reminded them if the summer using any medium they wanted. Imade a key fob using needle felting. ..


I would have made an umbrella. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good time this morning. Got the ladies making something that reminded them if the summer using any medium they wanted. Imade a key fob using needle felting. ..


That looks like fun and turned out great. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's it!!


Uuuggghh again with the algebra in knitting almost ruins it for me..........almost! :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Have had a wonderful day went to my dear parents while DD was at her volunteer job and Michael played so good outside, then we went and sat at the river at the boat ramp and saw a blimp go by.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

So cute............I might be a little biased though


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So cute............I might be a little biased though


What a sweetie! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> He looks so lovely in his uniform and very smart. xx


It would have been better a size smaller, she's hoping it might shrink a little in the wash!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> So cute............I might be a little biased though


I quite agree I he is so cute, what a gorgeous boy he is!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful smile, pearly white teeth, lovely eyelashes makes him a fantastic looking young man.


binkbrice said:


> So cute............I might be a little biased though


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Beautiful smile, pearly white teeth, lovely eyelashes makes him a fantastic looking young man.


I was thinking that about his eyelashes and he always after brushing his teeth flashes them at us and we make a big deal out of how bright they are!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So cute............I might be a little biased though


Soooo cute and handsome. Reminds me of why I loved teaching. We had so much fun and they got excited about new info. I can imagine his expression when in school learning or playing. Oh well I have to be grateful for memories and my pets.
Today was the eve of mom's birthday, I was remembering buying her cake, gifts and card. Wish I still could. You will think me odd but I pick out a card and silently read it to her in the hopes she may know. 
I have Wheel of Fortune on DVr and they are giving a beautiful RED Ford, just like I wanted but was hasty and took white. Duh!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good time this morning. Got the ladies making something that reminded them if the summer using any medium they wanted. Imade a key fob using needle felting. ..


Quite nice. Good design.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Not been on as I have been busy over the weekend. Little O's party as great. DD invited lots of our close family friends, many with little children, also some of his friends from nursery, must of been about 40+ there. All the children were dressed up, it looked so funny as Batmans, Supermen not forgetting a few princesses charged up & down in the park. There were about 26 children aged 1 to 10, it was wonderful but exhausting. Only problem not many photos.
> My cakes I made went down so well. As I said earlier needed to make dairy free. So I tried mixing a cake mix & a can of pop, as shown on the Internet. They were wonderful. Made lemon cake with diet lemonade, turned it into lemon drizzle cake. Also made chocolate with Diet Coke, turned out like a really good fudge cake. Everyone loved them, never told anyone the recipe until after, shall make them again.
> Little O started school this morning, he was excited in his too big uniform! His mum was a mess, not to look at but emotionally !


I think it looks fine. But our family wears clothes loose. He looks ready to be an important person when he grows up. I'm betting he will. Cakes sound tasty. Enter your recipee if there is a contest.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what I will be doing the rest of the week? Just had this lot delivered, someone is coming to cut it into lengths this evening and I will be splitting after that.


Have you played a game called pick-up-sticks? Same just your sticks are bigger


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm actually getting into training for tossing the caber, starting small and working up. :sm09: :sm09:


So are you aiming to through the full sized caber, or he there different size categories? ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, very cool and windy Wales. Managed to just about crawl out of bed this morning with many pretests from my back. I don't intend to do anything too strenuous today I'm too knackered. It looks as though all you in the SE may be getting your sunshine back, you don't let it go for too long do you? :sm09: :sm09: Anyway enjoy it if you've got it (the sunshine). xxx


The sunshine has been missing for a few days, from my region! We have had quite a bit of rain since Sunday night, and it is supposed to be raining until at least Saturday as well! Oh will, the ground has to get water at some time through the year! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 8'C (46'F) Brrrr. It is supposed to be going up to 25'C (77'F). My new computer arrived and is all set up now. It's Windows 10 Home edition instead of Pro edition, but I'll fix that after next paycheque. DD had 2 of her wisdom teeth out and has been on the mush diet ever since. The top wound is closed but the bottom one is giving her problems. I'm so glad that I only have 1 wisdom tooth.
> We had a thunderstorm after thunderstorm come through. There is talk of a twister landing east of here. We had a few small branches down, lawn smushed flat by running water, but no other signs of the storm passing.
> I ended up frogging my entire shawl. The last ball that I was trying to add in was a really deep colour and DD said it would look better at the beginning of the shawl, and she was right. Starting over. I really want to get this shawl out of the way so I can start some sweaters and socks. It's that kind of weather in the mornings.


I am having similar problems with a small jumper that I am making. I am knitting the two sleeves at the same time, so I can make sure I am making them the same. I am now on the second frogging of those same sleeves!
:sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like rolling a slice of cooked ham around a stick of lightly steamed or canned asparagus. Or cooked ham and swiss cheese wrapped around a pickle slice. Now I'm getting hungry.


Yep, something like that!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have a lot of the hi-lo hems here right now. I like a couple of the patterns on them but I would have to fix the stupid hem that hangs too low over the bum so it matches the front.


I have seen dresses like that, and I think they look ridiculous! I don't like them at all!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum's friend Stuart is talking about coming back from Australia early. He is in Gold Coast and tried to rent a car. Apparently they won't rent a car to a person over 75 years of age. His son and DIL don't own a car so it is making it difficult to get around and see anything. DIL's parents are coming this week to pick them up and take them to their house for a visit so hopefully they can get some transportation set up. Stuart is too afraid of getting lost to try the bus system on his own. Don't know why he doesn't call a taxi. ???


They can be quite expensive, over here!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what I will be doing the rest of the week? Just had this lot delivered, someone is coming to cut it into lengths this evening and I will be splitting after that.


I do not envy you at all! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s & B. Im getting good at knitting again. I'm more in the mood. DH has gone to get some compost.


It always comes back to us at some stage! Then we continue from where we left off????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No! Thought about that at the last minute but then I forgot!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: Anyway, stony beach here would ouch my little toesies!


Have fun, just take care of those tiny toes!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Not been on as I have been busy over the weekend. Little O's party as great. DD invited lots of our close family friends, many with little children, also some of his friends from nursery, must of been about 40+ there. All the children were dressed up, it looked so funny as Batmans, Supermen not forgetting a few princesses charged up & down in the park. There were about 26 children aged 1 to 10, it was wonderful but exhausting. Only problem not many photos.
> My cakes I made went down so well. As I said earlier needed to make dairy free. So I tried mixing a cake mix & a can of pop, as shown on the Internet. They were wonderful. Made lemon cake with diet lemonade, turned it into lemon drizzle cake. Also made chocolate with Diet Coke, turned out like a really good fudge cake. Everyone loved them, never told anyone the recipe until after, shall make them again.
> Little O started school this morning, he was excited in his too big uniform! His mum was a mess, not to look at but emotionally !


He's a big boy now, all dressed up in his uniform!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So cute............I might be a little biased though


And he seems to be such a happy little fellow!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girle....Its 8am......!!!!! The staff is coming this morning and Ive got over 60's this afternoon. It looks like a nice day. Have a good one!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I would have made an umbrella. :sm09: :sm09:


hahaha I love your humour...I think I would have made one too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It would have been better a size smaller, she's hoping it might shrink a little in the wash!


I don't think that is likely to happen, unless she uses only hot water to wash the clothes in, then put them into a hot cycle, in the dryer; that might work! BUT it might not go exactly to plan, and look totally horrible :sm06:

Is it possible to take them in a little, on the sides, or even take the hem up, so the legs aren't so long?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It promises to reach 30 degrees today. Coven here this morning so I'll catch you later. X


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Soooo cute and handsome. Reminds me of why I loved teaching. We had so much fun and they got excited about new info. I can imagine his expression when in school learning or playing. Oh well I have to be grateful for memories and my pets.
> Today was the eve of mom's birthday, I was remembering buying her cake, gifts and card. Wish I still could. You will think me odd but I pick out a card and silently read it to her in the hopes she may know.
> I have Wheel of Fortune on DVr and they are giving a beautiful RED Ford, just like I wanted but was hasty and took white. Duh!


You, and your son, could still have a celebration of her birthday - it could be a pleasant, or even a happy, annual event for you both!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good time this morning. Got the ladies making something that reminded them if the summer using any medium they wanted. Imade a key fob using needle felting. ..


That's pretty, that's one cart I haven't had a go at yet.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jollypolly said:


> Have you played a game called pick-up-sticks? Same just your sticks are bigger


Can't even shift some of them let alone pick them up. :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> Oh my word, he is just the most dapper young fellow. Thanks for sharing his picture. I thought your cakes would be a hit.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> So are you aiming to through the full sized caber, or he there different size categories? ????????????


I think I will start at the smallest caber and perhaps work up. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a warmer Wales, not bright sunshine but a lot more pleasant than yesterday. Managed to get out of bed this morning but don't feel as though I have woken up yet, I think my body is running on reserve, I am so tired and weary today. Hopefully the feeling will wear off. I am not planning to do much today but not sure what DH has planned for me, if the grass dries it will be mowing, I am sure he will have something brewing in his mind that will involve me. I could put my size 3 foot down I suppose but it won't make any difference. So if I'm still awake will see you all later. Enjoy the sunshine in the SE. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got an LPG tank for the central heating and water but the big lounge needs extra, so little old me and my trusty log splitter will be busy. xx


Oh, ok!! Still feel for you!! Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I don't think that is likely to happen, unless she uses only hot water to wash the clothes in, then put them into a hot cycle, in the dryer; that might work! BUT it might not go exactly to plan, and look totally horrible :sm06:
> 
> Is it possible to take them in a little, on the sides, or even take the hem up, so the legs aren't so long?


It's fine, he will son soon grow into them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He looks so lovely in his uniform and very smart. xx


Yes he does! Good luck Little O!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I would have made an umbrella. :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

What a lovely sunny smile!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a warm and sunny Sandgate!! Breakfast was on the balcony but it's too hot now! We are going to get on a random double decker bus today and see where it takes us although DH can't walk far so we might have lunch and come straight back!!
My love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning, lookng forward to a hot sunny day here. I intend to try blocking a couple of scarves & drying them in the garden today. On school pick-up at 1pm, A is staying to lunch then comes home this week. Little O is coming up too, we intend getting out the paddling pool for them. Make the most of the sunshine, that's what I say!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yes he does! Good luck Little O!!xxx


Ta Auntie June. Hope your holiday is going well, looks as though you have chosen the right week.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The experts say that our bodies will always try to catch up with any sleep deficiency that we have accumulated, but I don't know what time frame they are talking about for the deficiency! I think I would need to use an entire year to catch up with my lack of sleep! ????????


That's what's worrying me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what I will be doing the rest of the week? Just had this lot delivered, someone is coming to cut it into lengths this evening and I will be splitting after that.


Rather you than me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a good time girl, Hope the weather is good to you. Dont come home pregnant. :sm16:


Oh do! Just think of the money you could make selling your story.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> For goodness sake get an oil tank or some gas piped in, I hate to think of you doing all that, you dear little thing!! zzz


So do I. I found lighting a fire every day bad enough before we got gas put in.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Not been on as I have been busy over the weekend. Little O's party as great. DD invited lots of our close family friends, many with little children, also some of his friends from nursery, must of been about 40+ there. All the children were dressed up, it looked so funny as Batmans, Supermen not forgetting a few princesses charged up & down in the park. There were about 26 children aged 1 to 10, it was wonderful but exhausting. Only problem not many photos.
> My cakes I made went down so well. As I said earlier needed to make dairy free. So I tried mixing a cake mix & a can of pop, as shown on the Internet. They were wonderful. Made lemon cake with diet lemonade, turned it into lemon drizzle cake. Also made chocolate with Diet Coke, turned out like a really good fudge cake. Everyone loved them, never told anyone the recipe until after, shall make them again.
> Little O started school this morning, he was excited in his too big uniform! His mum was a mess, not to look at but emotionally !


AAAhhh - the first day at school photo!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So cute............I might be a little biased though


you are biased, but you are only telling the truth. He is cute, and so happy. Bless him.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sure hope they showed up and did not cancel at the last minute.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girle....Its 8am......!!!!! The staff is coming this morning and Ive got over 60's this afternoon. It looks like a nice day. Have a good one!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I collected the twins from school yesterday and spent some time in the park, then took them to Costas for tea before dropping one off to Brownies. The other one and I did some colouring until Daddy joined us. I took them home at just after 7 pm and went home exhausted. They are hard work now, and bright little know-it-alls. One is very demanding and thinks I'm made of money, so I told her that when she grew up and went to work I would ask her to buy ME things. Her reply - you might be dead by then! She didn't mean it nastily, I think they have been prepared for the inevitable, having four grandparents over 70.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is very dark in my little corner of the world. I suppose it will rain as it has for the past several day. Nice the sun breaks thru and shines for a bit every day. I have been doing some spring cleaning. Do not know if I am early or later as it is almost fall here. I moved several pieces of furniture to different rooms. I had an ah-ha moment. I wished the tables with drawers on either size of my knitting chair held more paraphernalia. The chest of drawer/dresser (what do you call them) in the guest room was empty. Duh, put the tall dresser next to my chair and fill it up and put the short table next to the bed to hold the lamp and alarm clock. Anyhow, you know how it is when you move one thing, you have to move another and wash windows, curtains, baseboard, knickknacks etc. Today I will hopefully finish cleaning up my mess. Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 11'C (57'F). Going to be warm and humid today with showers later. Knit Night tonight and I have only a couple of inches to show on my re-knit shawl. They are holding a series of classes on making sweaters. I'm not sure if I should sign up. My speed is so slow that I won't be able to keep up. I DO want to make a sweater as soon as I finish this last summer shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is very dark in my little corner of the world. I suppose it will rain as it has for the past several day. Nice the sun breaks thru and shines for a bit every day. I have been doing some spring cleaning. Do not know if I am early or later as it is almost fall here. I moved several pieces of furniture to different rooms. I had an ah-ha moment. I wished the tables with drawers on either size of my knitting chair held more paraphernalia. The chest of drawer/dresser (what do you call them) in the guest room was empty. Duh, put the tall dresser next to my chair and fill it up and put the short table next to the bed to hold the lamp and alarm clock. Anyhow, you know how it is when you move one thing, you have to move another and wash windows, curtains, baseboard, knickknacks etc. Today I will hopefully finish cleaning up my mess. Hope everyone is having a great day.


If you are stuck inside because of the weather, you might as well re-arrange the furniture 
:sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny Sandgate!! Breakfast was on the balcony but it's too hot now! We are going to get on a random double decker bus today and see where it takes us although DH can't walk far so we might have lunch and come straight back!!
> My love to you all xxxxxxx


That sounds entertaining. Let us know where you end up with your random bus.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a warmer Wales, not bright sunshine but a lot more pleasant than yesterday. Managed to get out of bed this morning but don't feel as though I have woken up yet, I think my body is running on reserve, I am so tired and weary today. Hopefully the feeling will wear off. I am not planning to do much today but not sure what DH has planned for me, if the grass dries it will be mowing, I am sure he will have something brewing in his mind that will involve me. I could put my size 3 foot down I suppose but it won't make any difference. So if I'm still awake will see you all later. Enjoy the sunshine in the SE. xxx


Put your foot down and enjoy your pleasant day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go already.
They were moving cubicles again yesterday and I was sneezing all day from the dust. We have offices all around the outside of our big room but the supervisors are sitting out in our cubicle land. I think they are doing this so we don't notice how many positions are not being filled when workers leave. We know. Our workload increases. duh.
Everyone have a great day. I'll be daydreaming of knitting.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Put your foot down and enjoy your pleasant day.


Hehehe, don't need to put it down, just had a thunderstorm and now pouring with rain so no mowing. Don't believe all you see about Britain hit with a heatwave, the SE are hitting 32C, here it's dropping rapidly. He ho knitting here I come. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounded like a good idea when I started the project. I have been up since two a.m. trying to finish up. I have been banging and clanking since 5a.m. hoping to wake up Mr. Wonderful. He is not cooperating. I guess I will have to wait until he is up to finish that room. (sigh)


nitz8catz said:


> If you are stuck inside because of the weather, you might as well re-arrange the furniture
> :sm11:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We got the same thunderstorm. It was a beauty. Lots of thunder and lightning. Sorry you cannot cut the grass. I know you were looking forward to it. ;^)


Barn-dweller said:


> Hehehe, don't need to put it down, just had a thunderstorm and now pouring with rain so no mowing. Don't believe all you see about Britain hit with a heatwave, the SE are hitting 32C, here it's dropping rapidly. He ho knitting here I come. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like they are spring cleaning just like me. I hope your day will be better than anticipated.


nitz8catz said:


> I need to go already.
> They were moving cubicles again yesterday and I was sneezing all day from the dust. We have offices all around the outside of our big room but the supervisors are sitting out in our cubicle land. I think they are doing this so we don't notice how many positions are not being filled when workers leave. We know. Our workload increases. duh.
> Everyone have a great day. I'll be daydreaming of knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a very hot Surre . Had fun with the coven this morning, not seen one another over the summer so a lit of catching up to do.

Walked down to the shops and am now sitting in my armchair with all the doors and windows open. Might have to do some crochet.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely way to bring the outside in. Force yourself to pick up the hook. It has to be done, so get started.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very hot Surre . Had fun with the coven this morning, not seen one another over the summer so a lit of catching up to do.
> 
> Walked down to the shops and am now sitting in my armchair with all the doors and windows open. Might have to do some crochet.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds entertaining. Let us know where you end up with your random bus.


We finished up in the ancient cinque ports town of Rye, which I last visited with Pam and Rich when they were here, we had a lovely day but it's too hot at 30'c!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry the heat is causing problems on your holiday. Have a drink and cool off a bit.


London Girl said:


> We finished up in the ancient cinque ports town of Rye, which I last visited with Pam and Rich when they were here, we had a lovely day but it's too hot at 30'c!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We finished up in the ancient cinque ports town of Rye, which I last visited with Pam and Rich when they were here, we had a lovely day but it's too hot at 30'c!! Xxxx


Lovely place. Hope you are having plenty cool drinks xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been out to lunch with my Army girls. Sat outside in the shade. The sun was beating down.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Not to be outdone, Mrs P, this is the view from our holiday lounge!! It was a sweltering old bus ride coming back but indoors int the cool now! I had to ask one maybe year 8 or 9 schoolboy to use his indoor voice on the bus, he was really getting on my nerves! The look he gave me was priceless!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely view. Inquiring minds want to know, did he quiet down?


London Girl said:


> Not to be outdone, Mrs P, this is the view from our holiday lounge!! It was a sweltering old bus ride coming back but indoors int the cool now! I had to ask one maybe year 8 or 9 schoolboy to use his indoor voice on the bus, he was really getting on my nerves! The look he gave me was priceless!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very hot Surre . Had fun with the coven this morning, not seen one another over the summer so a lit of catching up to do.
> 
> Walked down to the shops and am now sitting in my armchair with all the doors and windows open. Might have to do some crochet.


Wonderful photo! Enjoy your quiet time in the sunshine. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We finished up in the ancient cinque ports town of Rye, which I last visited with Pam and Rich when they were here, we had a lovely day but it's too hot at 30'c!! Xxxx


And what wonderful memories that brings back to us. It was exactly 3 years ago today that you took there. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not to be outdone, Mrs P, this is the view from our holiday lounge!! It was a sweltering old bus ride coming back but indoors int the cool now! I had to ask one maybe year 8 or 9 schoolboy to use his indoor voice on the bus, he was really getting on my nerves! The look he gave me was priceless!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


Great view!!!! :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> We got the same thunderstorm. It was a beauty. Lots of thunder and lightning. Sorry you cannot cut the grass. I know you were looking forward to it. ;^)


I hate thunderstorms, when I had a dog I used to join her on the bathroom carpet quaking together.

I know, I'm heartbroken.????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We finished up in the ancient cinque ports town of Rye, which I last visited with Pam and Rich when they were here, we had a lovely day but it's too hot at 30'c!! Xxxx


Glad you had a good day, I'm so sorry about your weather, come to Wales that will cool you down.xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Not to be outdone, Mrs P, this is the view from our holiday lounge!! It was a sweltering old bus ride coming back but indoors int the cool now! I had to ask one maybe year 8 or 9 schoolboy to use his indoor voice on the bus, he was really getting on my nerves! The look he gave me was priceless!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


Little white haired ladies shouldn't be allowed out on buses you know. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not to be outdone, Mrs P, this is the view from our holiday lounge!! It was a sweltering old bus ride coming back but indoors int the cool now! I had to ask one maybe year 8 or 9 schoolboy to use his indoor voice on the bus, he was really getting on my nerves! The look he gave me was priceless!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


That is a beautiful view xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny Sandgate!! Breakfast was on the balcony but it's too hot now! We are going to get on a random double decker bus today and see where it takes us although DH can't walk far so we might have lunch and come straight back!!
> My love to you all xxxxxxx


Have fun, like the sound of the balcony!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> That's pretty, that's one cart I haven't had a go at yet.


That should read 'craft' not cart, predictive text!!!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very hot Surre . Had fun with the coven this morning, not seen one another over the summer so a lit of catching up to do.
> 
> Walked down to the shops and am now sitting in my armchair with all the doors and windows open. Might have to do some crochet.


Lovely, wish I was sitting there with you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Not to be outdone, Mrs P, this is the view from our holiday lounge!! It was a sweltering old bus ride coming back but indoors int the cool now! I had to ask one maybe year 8 or 9 schoolboy to use his indoor voice on the bus, he was really getting on my nerves! The look he gave me was priceless!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


Very nice, what a good position. I love that part of the world. Sorry about the noisy child, I bet you told him! Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I collected the twins from school yesterday and spent some time in the park, then took them to Costas for tea before dropping one off to Brownies. The other one and I did some colouring until Daddy joined us. I took them home at just after 7 pm and went home exhausted. They are hard work now, and bright little know-it-alls. One is very demanding and thinks I'm made of money, so I told her that when she grew up and went to work I would ask her to buy ME things. Her reply - you might be dead by then! She didn't mean it nastily, I think they have been prepared for the inevitable, having four grandparents over 70.


"Out of the mouth of babes". I have had similar remarks from my GSs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its been a wonderful hot day, although according to the news I think poor Barny has had showers. She seems to get it worse than us in the NE. 

I went to over 60's and won $3.50......I never won the raffle again, but someone gave me a tin of butter beans. I think they feel sorry when I dont win. They are a great lot of women. Except that stupid woman that sits with mag and me.....But we wont go there.

The staff changed my beds this morning and I've got them all washed and dried. (the bedding)!. I'm sure my staff is doing less and less each week. I like who comes but I dont like to think I'm getting fleeced. Maybe its me!!!! She has a problem with her hands and may have to have an op on them as the injections arent working. She brings her daughter to help her, which I dont mind. I dont know how I feel really, I'm mixed up! I just think she hasnt touched the bathroom today and little else. Im moaning, something doesnt sit right with me!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very hot Surre . Had fun with the coven this morning, not seen one another over the summer so a lit of catching up to do.
> 
> Walked down to the shops and am now sitting in my armchair with all the doors and windows open. Might have to do some crochet.


I wish I was with you.....I'd have walked to the shops with you. Is the pet shop still selling yarn? hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That should read 'craft' not cart, predictive text!!!!!!!


I guessed that. You should have a go it is rather a fun craft. Lots of ideas on pinterest. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a wonderful hot day, although according to the news I think poor Barny has had showers. She seems to get it worse than us in the NE.
> 
> I went to over 60's and won $3.50......I never won the raffle again, but someone gave me a tin of butter beans. I think they feel sorry when I dont win. They are a great lot of women. Except that stupid woman that sits with mag and me.....But we wont go there.
> 
> The staff changed my beds this morning and I've got them all washed and dried. (the bedding)!. I'm sure my staff is doing less and less each week. I like who comes but I dont like to think I'm getting fleeced. Maybe its me!!!! She has a problem with her hands and may have to have an op on them as the injections arent working. She brings her daughter to help her, which I dont mind. I dont know how I feel really, I'm mixed up! I just think she hasnt touched the bathroom today and little else. Im moaning, something doesnt sit right with me!!!!


Yep Barny's had the rain and thunderstorm today, they do say it will be better tomorrow for us, we'll see. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wish I was with you.....I'd have walked to the shops with you. Is the pet shop still selling yarn? hahahaha


It's called Allsorts, basically selling plants, flowers, pet food, other stuff and yes wool. xxxxx I nearly stopped for a coffee in the Mall shopping centre, and if you had been with me I would have. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep Barny's had the rain and thunderstorm today, they do say it will be better tomorrow for us, we'll see. xxx


We are still sitting here with the doors and windows wide open xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> We are still sitting here with the doors and windows wide open xxx


Alright, rub it in xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My sisters kids go to public school and they had uniforms until high school and that is in Kentucky, she didn't like having to get them uniforms every year.


I actually agree with uniforms for school . You usually have to buy school clothes anyway , this keeps all kids on the same scale rich or poor so that the focus is more on education than who was wearing what. 
Mine didnt have uniforms and it was just as expensive to buy school clothes for the year.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Just wanted to say hello  

Love ans miss you all 

XOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Alright, rub it in xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Sorry????????????????????xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry????????????????????xx


Oh it was the wine talking not you?? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And he seems to be such a happy little fellow!


Yeah and that was with an ear infection setting in, he cried horribly last night about his ear poor guy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh it was the wine talking not you?? :sm09: :sm09:


????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yeah and that was with an ear infection setting in, he cried horribly last night about his ear poor guy!


Healing hugs to Michael xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> ????????????


Be careful the Tia Maria might start.xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very hot Surre . Had fun with the coven this morning, not seen one another over the summer so a lit of catching up to do.
> 
> Walked down to the shops and am now sitting in my armchair with all the doors and windows open. Might have to do some crochet.


I love that door and what a view, here we would have all kinds of critters inside with it open!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not to be outdone, Mrs P, this is the view from our holiday lounge!! It was a sweltering old bus ride coming back but indoors int the cool now! I had to ask one maybe year 8 or 9 schoolboy to use his indoor voice on the bus, he was really getting on my nerves! The look he gave me was priceless!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


Another lovely view!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely and warm here today. Sorry those who didn't get this good weather. Did some sorting , looked for a pattern book and am trying to find a substitute yarn for a sweater in it. Unfortunately I seem to be getting nowhere so gave up on that. Sorted out my few remaining paperback novels to pass on. I'm so used to my Kindle now that I don't want them so cheated and ordered them in e form. Somebody will benefit as I pass them on to where we have our knitting group. Sleepy now so off to bed. Take care all.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> It is very dark in my little corner of the world. I suppose it will rain as it has for the past several day. Nice the sun breaks thru and shines for a bit every day. I have been doing some spring cleaning. Do not know if I am early or later as it is almost fall here. I moved several pieces of furniture to different rooms. I had an ah-ha moment. I wished the tables with drawers on either size of my knitting chair held more paraphernalia. The chest of drawer/dresser (what do you call them) in the guest room was empty. Duh, put the tall dresser next to my chair and fill it up and put the short table next to the bed to hold the lamp and alarm clock. Anyhow, you know how it is when you move one thing, you have to move another and wash windows, curtains, baseboard, knickknacks etc. Today I will hopefully finish cleaning up my mess. Hope everyone is having a great day.


Know the feeling, when I clean up one room, I end up cluttering another with the things I've removed. Think its time to get tough and get rid of some stuff! I'm beginning to think minimalist is a good thing!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very hot Surre . Had fun with the coven this morning, not seen one another over the summer so a lit of catching up to do.
> 
> Walked down to the shops and am now sitting in my armchair with all the doors and windows open. Might have to do some crochet.


What a lovely balcony off your sitting room Purplefi! Bentley out on the estate?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> "Out of the mouth of babes". I have had similar remarks from my GSs.


I mean't to thank you for your kinds words today Chris.. thank you!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Just wanted to say hello
> 
> Love ans miss you all
> 
> XOXOXOXOXOX


Hi Lisa, hope you are keeping well!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I am busy trying to make hay while the sun shines... sanding and getting ready to put new rails on the front stairs, recaulking and siliconing area's of the house, scraping the front stairs back to wood and priming with horrible smelling wood preservative. All because we have one week of sun left before the rain comes back, so working like a mad fiend! Things I should have done months ago...oh, this old house.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I got a lot accomplished today. Both bedrooms are in order. The office is a mess. I am going to turn on the robot vacuum and go to bed. In the morning I will have a head start as the floor will be clean. At least the part of the floor that is not covered with extra supplies that are not yet put away will be clean. Good Nite.......


Islander said:


> Know the feeling, when I clean up one room, I end up cluttering another with the things I've removed. Think its time to get tough and get rid of some stuff! I'm beginning to think minimalist is a good thing!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Have fun with that. Taking care of a house is a never ending job.


Islander said:


> I am busy trying to make hay while the sun shines... sanding and getting ready to put new rails on the front stairs, recaulking and siliconing area's of the house, scraping the front stairs back to wood and priming with horrible smelling wood preservative. All because we have one week of sun left before the rain comes back, so working like a mad fiend! Things I should have done months ago...oh, this old house.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> I actually agree with uniforms for school . You usually have to buy school clothes anyway , this keeps all kids on the same scale rich or poor so that the focus is more on education than who was wearing what.
> Mine didnt have uniforms and it was just as expensive to buy school clothes for the year.


So agree with you. The uniforms my GSs wear, except for school sweatshirt, can be bought so reasonably. Where I used to work there were children from very poor homes sitting with children from very affluent homes, I unfortunately often heard remarks about who was wearing what. That school still has no uniform, the only one I know.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> Know the feeling, when I clean up one room, I end up cluttering another with the things I've removed. Think its time to get tough and get rid of some stuff! I'm beginning to think minimalist is a good thing!


Sounds like me! If I could get rid of my DD's stuff I would have clearer rooms. We are planning on sme major work indoors soon, so we need a massive clear out.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's been a very hot night here. We are up early today waiting for the washing machine man. I have had no machine for 2 weeks now. It's an old machine but they are going to put in new parts. I'm off to my 'fat club.' I might get the award for PUTTING ON the most weight. I really must get back on track, I need to catch up my DD, she's lost over 6 stone now.
Have a good day everyone. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lovely view. Inquiring minds want to know, did he quiet down?


Oh yes, they don't mess with me!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And what wonderful memories that brings back to us. It was exactly 3 years ago today that you took there. :sm02: xxxooo


Well, I never, fancy that!! I made DH go and see the Sound and Light show in the Heritage Centre, gave him an excuse to sit down, I think he liked it!! He's a bit tired today, walked quite a bit yesterday so not sure what we'll be doing today. It is still pretty hot too so may just take books and knitting out in the car somewhere and park on a breezy cliff!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Little white haired ladies shouldn't be allowed out on buses you know. :sm15: :sm15:


Haha, I probably embarrassed DH but after 48 years he should be used to it!! I think the other passengers were with me though!! :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its thick mist here and 18C. We are going up the boys this afternoon and it might not be misty. You southern ladies enjoy your sun, and BARNY if you've got the sun then good for you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a wonderful hot day, although according to the news I think poor Barny has had showers. She seems to get it worse than us in the NE.
> 
> I went to over 60's and won $3.50......I never won the raffle again, but someone gave me a tin of butter beans. I think they feel sorry when I dont win. They are a great lot of women. Except that stupid woman that sits with mag and me.....But we wont go there.
> 
> The staff changed my beds this morning and I've got them all washed and dried. (the bedding)!. I'm sure my staff is doing less and less each week. I like who comes but I dont like to think I'm getting fleeced. Maybe its me!!!! She has a problem with her hands and may have to have an op on them as the injections arent working. She brings her daughter to help her, which I dont mind. I dont know how I feel really, I'm mixed up! I just think she hasnt touched the bathroom today and little else. Im moaning, something doesnt sit right with me!!!!


I think you need to write her a little list of what you want done, tell her you forget if you don't write it down. Then walk round with her before she goes. You are paying good money to this lady and if she really is fleecing you, it needs to stop. I may come up and lamp her if she doesn't behave!!xxxxxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yeah and that was with an ear infection setting in, he cried horribly last night about his ear poor guy!


Sendin hugs to micheal. I hope its ok now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I actually agree with uniforms for school . You usually have to buy school clothes anyway , this keeps all kids on the same scale rich or poor so that the focus is more on education than who was wearing what.
> Mine didnt have uniforms and it was just as expensive to buy school clothes for the year.


Yep, I agree completely Ange!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just wanted to say hello
> 
> Love ans miss you all
> 
> XOXOXOXOXOX


Hello, beautiful, how ya doin'? xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are lucky they can fix your old machine. It seems to me that the older ones work better and last longer than new ones. How can you last two weeks without a washer? I wash at least a load every day. Good luck with getting back on track.


LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's been a very hot night here. We are up early today waiting for the washing machine man. I have had no machine for 2 weeks now. It's an old machine but they are going to put in new parts. I'm off to my 'fat club.' I might get the award for PUTTING ON the most weight. I really must get back on track, I need to catch up my DD, she's lost over 6 stone now.
> Have a good day everyone. Xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The show sounds very entertaining and enjoyable.


London Girl said:


> Well, I never, fancy that!! I made DH go and see the Sound and Light show in the Heritage Centre, gave him an excuse to sit down, I think he liked it!! He's a bit tired today, walked quite a bit yesterday so not sure what we'll be doing today. It is still pretty hot too so may just take books and knitting out in the car somewhere and park on a breezy cliff!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its thick mist here and 18C. We are going up the boys this afternoon and it might not be misty. You southern ladies enjoy your sun, and BARNY if you've got the sun then good for you.


Yes yes yes, the mist has cleared here and WE HAVE SUNSHINE. Log cutter hasn't come yet but we might make a start on the thinner ones and of course if the grass dries ................. !! Will catch up now and see you all later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks like it's going to be another hot one. I have spent ages playing around with my computer, it is on a go slow, but finally got it to sort of behave.

We are off to a local NT garden for a spot of lunch and a walk round. WI tonight, we are having a quiz, that should be fun as I tend to call out random answers and everyone believes I know what I am talking about. Anyway I shall take some crochet with me.

Hope everyone is ok. love and hugs xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 19'C (66'F). The temperature has been dropping since 4 am and will not get warmer today. I have a sweater, I'm ok.
Yesterday was attack of the crazys, and it isn't full moon yet. It started with an argument with my co-worker when I pointed out that something wasn't working. She told me that what I was doing could never have worked and I argued that it had worked before she restarted the equipment. You can discuss my interpretation of something, (and that could be a good discussion) but don't tell me what I have been doing when you haven't sat with me and seen what I'm doing.
I swear that every user in the building lost a folder or a file yesterday, but couldn't remember exactly what the file was called, or when they had last seen it.
I wont' start talking about the driving on the highway.
Knit Night was good, but only the owner and her sister were there. The sister is working on her 3rd knitting project, a pullover sweater. Her tension is perfect, puts mine to shame. Good thing that I only knit for the pleasure of knitting


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks like it's going to be another hot one. I have spent ages playing around with my computer, it is on a go slow, but finally got it to sort of behave.
> 
> We are off to a local NT garden for a spot of lunch and a walk round. WI tonight, we are having a quiz, that should be fun as I tend to call out random answers and everyone believes I know what I am talking about. Anyway I shall take some crochet with me.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. love and hugs xxx


I'd believe you too. It's your confident demeanor.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes yes yes, the mist has cleared here and WE HAVE SUNSHINE. Log cutter hasn't come yet but we might make a start on the thinner ones and of course if the grass dries ................. !! Will catch up now and see you all later. xxx


I have to wait for my grass seed to root and sprout before the rest of the clumps of grass can get mown again. The side yard is looking kind of jungly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> You are lucky they can fix your old machine. It seems to me that the older ones work better and last longer than new ones. How can you last two weeks without a washer? I wash at least a load every day. Good luck with getting back on track.


My fancy High efficiency washer takes so long to wash everything that I only wash on the weekends. I don't like clothes sitting in the machine overnight.
We used to have a front loader washer years ago. I wish I still had that one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I never, fancy that!! I made DH go and see the Sound and Light show in the Heritage Centre, gave him an excuse to sit down, I think he liked it!! He's a bit tired today, walked quite a bit yesterday so not sure what we'll be doing today. It is still pretty hot too so may just take books and knitting out in the car somewhere and park on a breezy cliff!!! xxxxxx


I sat on a park bench yesterday at lunch and knit away. The breeze was lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sounds like me! If I could get rid of my DD's stuff I would have clearer rooms. We are planning on sme major work indoors soon, so we need a massive clear out.


Give her a deadline and tell her that the stuff needs to be moved to do the work. She can always rent a storage unit to get it out of your house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I got a lot accomplished today. Both bedrooms are in order. The office is a mess. I am going to turn on the robot vacuum and go to bed. In the morning I will have a head start as the floor will be clean. At least the part of the floor that is not covered with extra supplies that are not yet put away will be clean. Good Nite.......


Cats and the robot vacuum don't mix. The roomba doesn't know enough NOT to try to vacuum puked up hairballs. You should see what a mess the roomba makes with that. Maybe you shouldn't. There are other things that cats do that the roomba should also stay clear off. That's why our roomba no longer works. :sm06: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late.
I'd rther stay here and knit.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't judge me to harshly for this. I would rather have a roomba than a cat. I love other peoples cats and find them wonderful companions and pets for other people. Just not for me.


nitz8catz said:


> Cats and the robot vacuum don't mix. The roomba doesn't know enough NOT to try to vacuum puked up hairballs. You should see what a mess the roomba makes with that. Maybe you shouldn't. There are other things that cats do that the roomba should also stay clear off. That's why our roomba no longer works. :sm06: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello again from The Sir Norman Wisdom pub in Deal (or no Deal,lol!), it's Wetherspoons of course! 
We got as far as the white cliffs of Dover today and found a National Trust car park right on top. The view was stunning and it's such a beautiful day! We parked for an hour and I did two rows of my sweater!! Catch you later xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello again from The Sir Norman Wisdom pub in Deal (or no Deal,lol!), it's Wetherspoons of course!
> We got as far as the white cliffs of Dover today and found a National Trust car park right on top. The view was stunning and it's such a beautiful day! We parked for an hour and I did two rows of my sweater!! Catch you later xxxx


I like it. Have knitting, will travel. Where shall I knit today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a lovely sunny day here, but I've just had a flaming row with CH (he's not dear at the moment!). There are times when I don't think I can take any more of his shinanigans. He slammed the study door so hard I expected the walls to fall down. I'm supposed to be sending out some letters for him, but I think I'll go bug my neighbour and to ....... with him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a lovely sunny day here, but I've just had a flaming row with CH (he's not dear at the moment!). There are times when I don't think I can take any more of his shinanigans. He slammed the study door so hard I expected the walls to fall down. I'm supposed to be sending out some letters for him, but I think I'll go bug my neighbour and to ....... with him.


Sending you some hugs xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> You are lucky they can fix your old machine. It seems to me that the older ones work better and last longer than new ones. How can you last two weeks without a washer? I wash at least a load every day. Good luck with getting back on track.


The mechanic is sure(?) he can make the machine working again, it still has to have another part so no machine for another week. I'm doing my washing the old way, by hand, but dread to think how much will be there by next week. Neighbour & DDs have offered their machines but I'm stubborn.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> My fancy High efficiency washer takes so long to wash everything that I only wash on the weekends. I don't like clothes sitting in the machine overnight.
> We used to have a front loader washer years ago. I wish I still had that one.


That's why I'm Getting this machine fixed, it great & doesn't take too long. It's insured so not costing me


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Give her a deadline and tell her that the stuff needs to be moved to do the work. She can always rent a storage unit to get it out of your house.


I tell her, it was in storage. I have been very nasty about it this week. She did sort out quite a few things yesterday. Whenever I tell her it always ends up my fault for sme reason. KIDS.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you some hugs xx


From me too!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Hello again from The Sir Norman Wisdom pub in Deal (or no Deal,lol!), it's Wetherspoons of course!
> We got as far as the white cliffs of Dover today and found a National Trust car park right on top. The view was stunning and it's such a beautiful day! We parked for an hour and I did two rows of my sweater!! Catch you later xxxx


Oh.. I want to sing like Vera Lynn!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I think I got Angela and Lisa mixed up... If I did, best wishes to you both!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Cats and the robot vacuum don't mix. The roomba doesn't know enough NOT to try to vacuum puked up hairballs. You should see what a mess the roomba makes with that. Maybe you shouldn't. There are other things that cats do that the roomba should also stay clear off. That's why our roomba no longer works. :sm06: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


Wonderful mental picture!! :sm06: :sm10: :sm10:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a lovely sunny day here, but I've just had a flaming row with CH (he's not dear at the moment!). There are times when I don't think I can take any more of his shinanigans. He slammed the study door so hard I expected the walls to fall down. I'm supposed to be sending out some letters for him, but I think I'll go bug my neighbour and to ....... with him.


Good idea to walk away...!!

:sm22: :sm01:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you some hugs xx


Thanks, I feel better now - still angry with him though!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good idea to walk away...!!
> 
> :sm22: :sm01:


I did the letters; it's not the recipients fault that the person who should be doing it is an incompetent a......e


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a lovely sunny day here, but I've just had a flaming row with CH (he's not dear at the moment!). There are times when I don't think I can take any more of his shinanigans. He slammed the study door so hard I expected the walls to fall down. I'm supposed to be sending out some letters for him, but I think I'll go bug my neighbour and to ....... with him.


Maybe it's a full moon.. hugs to you Saxy. Mine knows he should not make me mad, it's not worth it!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Wonderful mental picture!! :sm06: :sm10: :sm10:


Morning June, what'cha up too today!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Maybe it's a full moon.. hugs to you Saxy. Mine knows he should not make me mad, it's not worth it!


I not sure how the moon is but the sun is at its best.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


absolutely beautiful! Everyone loves rainbows


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


You'll certainly see him coming. Love it xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> absolutely beautiful! Everyone loves rainbows


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


That is really lovely work :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> You'll certainly see him coming. Love it xx


Sure will, he smiled when he saw it, but he might have been thinking, what she made now. Just casting on a hoodie, stripes again but not so bright. It's one way of using my stash, especially as the yarn belonged to his late Nana.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks, I feel better now - still angry with him though!


Sorry about your argument, at least you can have some peace if you are not talking. Go out and do your own thing.xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


Wow, bright but lovely. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Morning June, what'cha up too today!


Had a wonderful day thanks Trish, enjoying the sights of the Kentish coast that I haven't seen before. I have never seen the French coast, 22 miles away so clearly before. DH doesn't believe it _is_ the French coast but it is, with my little binoculars, I could see white houses among the coastal sand and grass, wow!!! Deal was a typical English seaside town, a little caught out by this Indian summer. I found two yarn shops, both fairly well stocked but only bought some stitch markers. We don't seem to have the delicious painted yarns that I have found in USA and Canada, just variations on the usual acrylic and cotton varieties. We sat on the pier for a while just enjoying the weather! It was a much easier day today, DH almost over-did it yesterday and I was beginning to think I would get him out at all today but he made it!!! We have just had tea - cream cakes actually! - on our little balcony, while watching the joggers and cyclists go flying by, as well as the buses, lorries and cars!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm beginning to wonder whether sunny days are good ideas. Although it has clouded over this afternoon it has been a lovely warm day. I didn't get to mow the grass DH decided he'd prefer to do it than what I had planned so he has been sitting on the mower and I've been scalping more bushes, now he's dozing in his chair after his 'hard' afternoon. I just hoping my back will straighten up when I try and stand.
Oh yes he's bought me a present, a new log-splitter, not sure whether to thank him or wrap the old one round his neck. At least he has said I can have a steam cleaner so watch out house. Hope they are as good as they sound, does anyone have one? Off to water my plants, see you all later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Had a wonderful day thanks Trish, enjoying the sights of the Kentish coast that I haven't seen before. I have never seen the French coast, 22 miles away so clearly before. DH doesn't believe it _is_ the French coast but it is, with my little binoculars, I could see white houses among the coastal sand and grass, wow!!! Deal was a typical English seaside town, a little caught out by this Indian summer. I found two yarn shops, both fairly well stocked but only bought some stitch markers. We don't seem to have the delicious painted yarns that I have found in USA and Canada, just variations on the usual acrylic and cotton varieties. We sat on the pier for a while just enjoying the weather! It was a much easier day today, DH almost over-did it yesterday and I was beginning to think I would get him out at all today but he made it!!! We have just had tea - cream cakes actually! - on our little balcony, while watching the joggers and cyclists go flying by, as well as the buses, lorries and cars!


Sounds idyllic wish I was there, I could do with a few days away. Love the area around Dover, we've been to St. Margaret's Bay near by, there used to be a nice pub by there. Enjoy yourself, when are you home? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


Proper job, our Chrissy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm beginning to wonder whether sunny days are good ideas. Although it has clouded over this afternoon it has been a lovely warm day. I didn't get to mow the grass DH decided he'd prefer to do it than what I had planned so he has been sitting on the mower and I've been scalping more bushes, now he's dozing in his chair after his 'hard' afternoon. I just hoping my back will straighten up when I try and stand.
> Oh yes he's bought me a present, a new log-splitter, not sure whether to thank him or wrap the old one round his neck. At least he has said I can have a steam cleaner so watch out house. Hope they are as good as they sound, does anyone have one? Off to water my plants, see you all later. xxx


I haven't got one, only a little hand held one that doesn't really do much! Let me know how you get on with it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds idyllic wish I was there, I could do with a few days away. Love the area around Dover, we've been to St. Margaret's Bay near by, there used to be a nice pub by there. Enjoy yourself, when are you home? xxx


Friday afternoon. Not sure what we're doing tomorrow morning but we have vouchers from DD for afternoon tea at a posh hotel. Hope they don't mind me turning up wearing shorts!!
This is the view from our balcony, can you see France??!! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Friday afternoon. Not sure what we're doing tomorrow morning but we have vouchers from DD for afternoon tea at a posh hotel. Hope they don't mind me turning up wearing shorts!!
> This is the view from our balcony, can you see France??!! ????


No but I haven't had my eyes done yet. :sm09: :sm09: You wear what you want, I always do :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love it. The colors are even in the correct order. So many yarns say rainbow and the colors are mixed up or they only have 4 or 5 colors.


LondonChris said:


> Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm beginning to wonder whether sunny days are good ideas. Although it has clouded over this afternoon it has been a lovely warm day. I didn't get to mow the grass DH decided he'd prefer to do it than what I had planned so he has been sitting on the mower and I've been scalping more bushes, now he's dozing in his chair after his 'hard' afternoon. I just hoping my back will straighten up when I try and stand.
> Oh yes he's bought me a present, a new log-splitter, not sure whether to thank him or wrap the old one round his neck. At least he has said I can have a steam cleaner so watch out house. Hope they are as good as they sound, does anyone have one? Off to water my plants, see you all later. xxx


My friend has a Steam cleaner, it's a Miele and expensive but worth it she feels as its powerful steam pressure whereas less pressure makes less efficient cleaning.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> My friend has a Steam cleaner, it's a Miele and expensive but worth it she feels as its powerful steam pressure whereas less pressure makes less efficient cleaning.


I've not heard of the make I am getting but it seems to clean everything and is half price at the moment from Lakeland. Fingers crossed it does what it says on the box as they say.xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


Love it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've not heard of the make I am getting but it seems to clean everything and is half price at the moment from Lakeland. Fingers crossed it does what it says on the box as they say.xx


I have one if I could find where it was placed at by DH it works pretty good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I never, fancy that!! I made DH go and see the Sound and Light show in the Heritage Centre, gave him an excuse to sit down, I think he liked it!! He's a bit tired today, walked quite a bit yesterday so not sure what we'll be doing today. It is still pretty hot too so may just take books and knitting out in the car somewhere and park on a breezy cliff!!! xxxxxx


It was a wonderfully informative and entertaining show and gave us a good history lesson! I hope you two had a wonderful day whatever you decided to do. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think you need to write her a little list of what you want done, tell her you forget if you don't write it down. Then walk round with her before she goes. You are paying good money to this lady and if she really is fleecing you, it needs to stop. I may come up and lamp her if she doesn't behave!!xxxxxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I completely agree with Londy, Susan. :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd believe you too. It's your confident demeanor.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello again from The Sir Norman Wisdom pub in Deal (or no Deal,lol!), it's Wetherspoons of course!
> We got as far as the white cliffs of Dover today and found a National Trust car park right on top. The view was stunning and it's such a beautiful day! We parked for an hour and I did two rows of my sweater!! Catch you later xxxx


A great day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you some hugs xx


Me, too, Saxy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


That's wonderful. It turned out great. Well done. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Friday afternoon. Not sure what we're doing tomorrow morning but we have vouchers from DD for afternoon tea at a posh hotel. Hope they don't mind me turning up wearing shorts!!
> This is the view from our balcony, can you see France??!! ????


Wonderful view. Well, maybe?!!! So glad you're enjoying your time away. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a ??? Wales. Not sure what the weather is going to be because at the moment visibility is down to about 100 yards with thick mist. Hopefully it will burn off in a while. Nothing planned for today but might tackle some of the smaller branches as the log cutter has still not turned up. If not and if it is fine, watch out bushes. Will catch up later when you are all up. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> I love it. The colors are even in the correct order. So many yarns say rainbow and the colors are mixed up or they only have 4 or 5 colors.


Thank you, I did plan it! I have made so many rainbow baby things for him. Might have to stop as he's getting bigger.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Friday afternoon. Not sure what we're doing tomorrow morning but we have vouchers from DD for afternoon tea at a posh hotel. Hope they don't mind me turning up wearing shorts!!
> This is the view from our balcony, can you see France??!! ????


You wouldn't think that was UK! There's no place like it IMO if the sun shines. Continue to enjoy the great weather. Hugs. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey although storms are threatened for later. 

Had fun at the WI Quiz night last night and our team won. Mainly because one lady knew all the old tv programmes and another was a mean darts player. 

I have to package up the rest of the twiddlemuffs as they are being collected later for another hospital. We are giving them a rest for the moment, but will make some lapghans and aprons.

Off to find those elusive muffs. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its thick mist again. and 14C. Sorry we didnt get back on yesterday. We were up the family's. 

They have bought DH a TOM TOM for his birthday!!! Not a SUE SUE . I think they were amazed we ever found our way to Surrey. hahaha. I think they despair of DH and me going anywhere. How did we ever manage before they decided we needed watching. DH is playing with his little TOM TOM now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late.
> I'd rther stay here and knit.
> Everyone have a great day.


I'd rather have a dog..... :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a lovely sunny day here, but I've just had a flaming row with CH (he's not dear at the moment!). There are times when I don't think I can take any more of his shinanigans. He slammed the study door so hard I expected the walls to fall down. I'm supposed to be sending out some letters for him, but I think I'll go bug my neighbour and to ....... with him.


Thata girl...go girl go....Hugs to you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


Its wonderful Chrissy.....So neat too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm beginning to wonder whether sunny days are good ideas. Although it has clouded over this afternoon it has been a lovely warm day. I didn't get to mow the grass DH decided he'd prefer to do it than what I had planned so he has been sitting on the mower and I've been scalping more bushes, now he's dozing in his chair after his 'hard' afternoon. I just hoping my back will straighten up when I try and stand.
> Oh yes he's bought me a present, a new log-splitter, not sure whether to thank him or wrap the old one round his neck. At least he has said I can have a steam cleaner so watch out house. Hope they are as good as they sound, does anyone have one? Off to water my plants, see you all later. xxx


I'd go for wrapping it round his neck.....I've got a steam cleaner for floors. it is great/ Or so DH and my staff tell me hahahaha...
lifes too short to work too much love....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Friday afternoon. Not sure what we're doing tomorrow morning but we have vouchers from DD for afternoon tea at a posh hotel. Hope they don't mind me turning up wearing shorts!!
> This is the view from our balcony, can you see France??!! ????


Love the view...I'd stay in and knit....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its thick mist again. and 14C. Sorry we didnt get back on yesterday. We were up the family's.
> 
> They have bought DH a TOM TOM for his birthday!!! Not a SUE SUE . I think they were amazed we ever found our way to Surrey. hahaha. I think they despair of DH and me going anywhere. How did we ever manage before they decided we needed watching. DH is playing with his little TOM TOM now.


Mr P uses his new garmin all the time even to places he knows the route just so he can go a different way! Boys and their toys. Personally I prefer a Sue Sue anytime, always calm, polite and accurate. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had my new washing machine delivered. Something else gor Mr P to play with!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 7'C (45'F). I had a coughing fit yesterday and coughed tea all over my white sweater. It has been soaking overnight so hopefully it is white again. Now I have to dig up another light sweater.
I feel asleep on the couch last night while I was knitting a swatch for my sweater class on the weekend. I'll take it to work and see if I can finish it today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had my new washing machine delivered. Something else gor Mr P to play with!


Hand the laundry to him so he can test the new machine out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P uses his new garmin all the time even to places he knows the route just so he can go a different way! Boys and their toys. Personally I prefer a Sue Sue anytime, always calm, polite and accurate. Xx


The voice on my Tom Tom is called UK Susan. :sm11: She very politely tells me to "return to the road at your earliest convenience." I get that message every time I go to the service centre north of the highway to get gas.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey although storms are threatened for later.
> 
> Had fun at the WI Quiz night last night and our team won. Mainly because one lady knew all the old tv programmes and another was a mean darts player.
> 
> ...


It definitely feels like knitting weather here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've not heard of the make I am getting but it seems to clean everything and is half price at the moment from Lakeland. Fingers crossed it does what it says on the box as they say.xx


I've had 2 Shark stick steam cleaners, and a Bissell Little Green Spot cleaner. The stick steam cleaners were killed by my sister and mum. 
There is a mechanism behind the cleaning pad that delivers the steam when you push. You have to hang the steamer stick up by the hook on the handle when you are not using it. If you have it sit on the pad and the mechanism behind it, the mechanism breaks. It's in the manual. AND I TOLD MUM THAT. 
My sister decided to add soap to the water reservoir. Don't do this. In the manual it says use only water. AND I TOLD HER THAT.
I'm not buying another one and the hardwood floors have to be cleaned carefully by hand now. 
The little green spot cleaner fell down the stairs and broke. I blame the cats. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Friday afternoon. Not sure what we're doing tomorrow morning but we have vouchers from DD for afternoon tea at a posh hotel. Hope they don't mind me turning up wearing shorts!!
> This is the view from our balcony, can you see France??!! ????


That looks like the edge of Lake Ontario. I expected bigger waves.
Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a wonderful day thanks Trish, enjoying the sights of the Kentish coast that I haven't seen before. I have never seen the French coast, 22 miles away so clearly before. DH doesn't believe it _is_ the French coast but it is, with my little binoculars, I could see white houses among the coastal sand and grass, wow!!! Deal was a typical English seaside town, a little caught out by this Indian summer. I found two yarn shops, both fairly well stocked but only bought some stitch markers. We don't seem to have the delicious painted yarns that I have found in USA and Canada, just variations on the usual acrylic and cotton varieties. We sat on the pier for a while just enjoying the weather! It was a much easier day today, DH almost over-did it yesterday and I was beginning to think I would get him out at all today but he made it!!! We have just had tea - cream cakes actually! - on our little balcony, while watching the joggers and cyclists go flying by, as well as the buses, lorries and cars!


I got that pretty Louisa Harding yarn in York. Those were the donut shaped balls that were one colour on the outside and another on the inside.
You must have good binoculars.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Put your sun glasses on... Rainbow cardigan finished for baby, this is what I started when we met up. My daughter loves it, she is mad about rainbows. Now wants leg warmers in rainbow colours when he is in the sling? Nobody will miss our boy!?,


Beautiful.
Babies should be seen.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Maybe it's a full moon.. hugs to you Saxy. Mine knows he should not make me mad, it's not worth it!


It is a full moon. At least it was last night shining in my windows.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks, I feel better now - still angry with him though!


Big hugs to you. Do something for you until you feel less angry with him.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go.
Have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful.
> Babies should be seen.


and not heard??? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 7'C (45'F). I had a coughing fit yesterday and coughed tea all over my white sweater. It has been soaking overnight so hopefully it is white again. Now I have to dig up another light sweater.
> I feel asleep on the couch last night while I was knitting a swatch for my sweater class on the weekend. I'll take it to work and see if I can finish it today.


Sorry about the tea on the sweater. I hope it's okay. I hope you get your swatch taken care of today. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The voice on my Tom Tom is called UK Susan. :sm11: She very politely tells me to "return to the road at your earliest convenience." I get that message every time I go to the service centre north of the highway to get gas.


I have a garmin and she can be very pushy, if I make an unscheduled stop she starts sayin rerouting and continues until I head the right direction again!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I need to go make Michael some eggs, hope you all enjoy your day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had my new washing machine delivered. Something else gor Mr P to play with!


Wish I had a new one, awaiting yet another part & man to fix it. If it does get done soon, I'm going to get a new one & this one can go to the dump. Enjoy your new machine.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wish I had a new one, awaiting yet another part & man to fix it. If it does get done soon, I'm going to get a new one & this one can go to the dump. Enjoy your new machine.


It plays music! Now to figure how to make it do washing xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thw sun is shining brightly. The mist has disappeared. We had lunch in morrisons. It was c--p!. I had steak pie and it had 2 pieces of steak in it and it was like dog meat!!!!. DH is getting on my nerves a bit, as he is trying to down load maps on his tom tom and its not happening for him!!theres a surprise...He's also trying to frame 3 photos and that isnt happening either. Why should I be involv3d every time he's doing something??????????????.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 7'C (45'F). I had a coughing fit yesterday and coughed tea all over my white sweater. It has been soaking overnight so hopefully it is white again. Now I have to dig up another light sweater.
> I feel asleep on the couch last night while I was knitting a swatch for my sweater class on the weekend. I'll take it to work and see if I can finish it today.


Why does that never happen with tea-coloured sweaters?!!
:sm04:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That looks like the edge of Lake Ontario. I expected bigger waves.
> Enjoy your vacation.


That was unusually calm for the English Channel and it looks different today, rougher and not so blue, sort of browny-green, it's default colour! The weather has changed a bit today, it's a lot cooler and not so sunny, think it must be time to go home!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I got that pretty Louisa Harding yarn in York. Those were the donut shaped balls that were one colour on the outside and another on the inside.
> You must have good binoculars.


Ok, we don't seem to have much of the lovely yarn down south!!!

The binoculars are dinky little National Trust shop 8x21? However that just shows how clear it was!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It is a full moon. At least it was last night shining in my windows.


Lovely to think that same full moon was shining through my window too!! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It plays music! Now to figure how to make it do washing xx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thw sun is shining brightly. The mist has disappeared. We had lunch in morrisons. It was c--p!. I had steak pie and it had 2 pieces of steak in it and it was like dog meat!!!!. DH is getting on my nerves a bit, as he is trying to down load maps on his tom tom and its not happening for him!!theres a surprise...He's also trying to frame 3 photos and that isnt happening either. Why should I be involv3d every time he's doing something??????????????.....


I ask myself that question on a daily basis! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why does that never happen with tea-coloured sweaters?!!
> :sm04:


Next time I see you, wear your tea coloured sweater and I will see if we can make that happen... :sm04:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Next time I see you, wear your tea coloured sweater and I will see if we can make that happen... :sm04:


Nice one Rebecc????
ps that why I always wear purple????????????????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thw sun is shining brightly. The mist has disappeared. We had lunch in morrisons. It was c--p!. I had steak pie and it had 2 pieces of steak in it and it was like dog meat!!!!. DH is getting on my nerves a bit, as he is trying to down load maps on his tom tom and its not happening for him!!theres a surprise...He's also trying to frame 3 photos and that isnt happening either. Why should I be involv3d every time he's doing something??????????????.....


Same thing here when Mr P is doing something x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Next time I see you, wear your tea coloured sweater and I will see if we can make that happen... :sm04:


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Just so you know. I am taking you all with me. I will need you to hold my hand and encourage me. I think I probable will need a swift kick to get it over and done with. Here I go. I am leaving the house are you coming with me?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Just so you know. I am taking you all with me. I will need you to hold my hand and encourage me. I think I probable will need a swift kick to get it over and done with. Here I go. I am leaving the house are you coming with me?


Yes, of course, right there by your side. Er....where are we going?!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Thw sun is shining brightly. The mist has disappeared. We had lunch in morrisons. It was c--p!. I had steak pie and it had 2 pieces of steak in it and it was like dog meat!!!!. DH is getting on my nerves a bit, as he is trying to down load maps on his tom tom and its not happening for him!!theres a surprise...He's also trying to frame 3 photos and that isnt happening either. Why should I be involv3d every time he's doing something??????????????.....


Oh I know that feeling, I disappear when the big sighs start, I know something isn't working and if I hang around will get dragged in. The sun managed to come out after dinner so have spent the afternoon in the garden. Have finished scalping the bushes and some of the garden is beginning to look sort of tidy. I'll stay off the steak pie when we go shopping tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Lovely to think that same full moon was shining through my window too!! :sm02:


So what have you been up to today, did you enjoy your posh tea? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes, of course, right there by your side. Er....where are we going?!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


That's what I was wondering. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Yes, of course, right there by your side. Er....where are we going?!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Same question... If were going to get in trouble I would like to know about it first! :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd go for wrapping it round his neck.....I've got a steam cleaner for floors. it is great/ Or so DH and my staff tell me hahahaha...
> lifes too short to work too much love....


I own a steam cleaner; my DIL has it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice one Rebecc????
> ps that why I always wear purple????????????????????xx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why does that never happen with tea-coloured sweaters?!!
> :sm04:


I've never owned a tea-coloured sweater.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I ask myself that question on a daily basis! :sm16: xxxooo


I, on the other hand, ask why he has to be involved in everything I do!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Just so you know. I am taking you all with me. I will need you to hold my hand and encourage me. I think I probable will need a swift kick to get it over and done with. Here I go. I am leaving the house are you coming with me?


all the way. OK now?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Same question... If were going to get in trouble I would like to know about it first! :sm09:


If Jinx is getting into trouble I'm right with her to get her out again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> If Jinx is getting into trouble I'm right with her to get her out again.


Well I will tag along too, can you let me know when and where we will be in trouble?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Well I will tag along too, can you let me know when and where we will be in trouble?


Me, too! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! :sm02: :sm02:


I'm in!! :sm01:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I will start at the smallest caber and perhaps work up. :sm09:


Sounds like a plan, so a chopstick first then? ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a warmer Wales, not bright sunshine but a lot more pleasant than yesterday. Managed to get out of bed this morning but don't feel as though I have woken up yet, I think my body is running on reserve, I am so tired and weary today. Hopefully the feeling will wear off. I am not planning to do much today but not sure what DH has planned for me, if the grass dries it will be mowing, I am sure he will have something brewing in his mind that will involve me. I could put my size 3 foot down I suppose but it won't make any difference. So if I'm still awake will see you all later. Enjoy the sunshine in the SE. xxx


I hope he doesn't have to much planned for you, otherwise it might be you going in for treatment of some sort! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny Sandgate!! Breakfast was on the balcony but it's too hot now! We are going to get on a random double decker bus today and see where it takes us although DH can't walk far so we might have lunch and come straight back!!
> My love to you all xxxxxxx


The temperatures in UK made our news yesterday! It was quite cool here, just for a change! :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not to be outdone, Mrs P, this is the view from our holiday lounge!! It was a sweltering old bus ride coming back but indoors int the cool now! I had to ask one maybe year 8 or 9 schoolboy to use his indoor voice on the bus, he was really getting on my nerves! The look he gave me was priceless!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


I don't think many children have indoor voices! Half of my gk's are very loud, the other half are a bit quieter; but I have never had to tell either group to tone the noise down. They just know what level of noise I tolerate. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a wonderful hot day, although according to the news I think poor Barny has had showers. She seems to get it worse than us in the NE.
> 
> I went to over 60's and won $3.50......I never won the raffle again, but someone gave me a tin of butter beans. I think they feel sorry when I dont win. They are a great lot of women. Except that stupid woman that sits with mag and me.....But we wont go there.
> 
> The staff changed my beds this morning and I've got them all washed and dried. (the bedding)!. I'm sure my staff is doing less and less each week. I like who comes but I dont like to think I'm getting fleeced. Maybe its me!!!! She has a problem with her hands and may have to have an op on them as the injections arent working. She brings her daughter to help her, which I dont mind. I dont know how I feel really, I'm mixed up! I just think she hasnt touched the bathroom today and little else. Im moaning, something doesnt sit right with me!!!!


Set up something that is easy to check, then you will know for sure if the bathroom is getting done!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yeah and that was with an ear infection setting in, he cried horribly last night about his ear poor guy!


Is he feeling better now? Usually as soon as antibiotics are stated, the pain stops.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's been a very hot night here. We are up early today waiting for the washing machine man. I have had no machine for 2 weeks now. It's an old machine but they are going to put in new parts. I'm off to my 'fat club.' I might get the award for PUTTING ON the most weight. I really must get back on track, I need to catch up my DD, she's lost over 6 stone now.
> Have a good day everyone. Xxx


Congratulations to DD, she won't know herself!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a garmin and she can be very pushy, if I make an unscheduled stop she starts sayin rerouting and continues until I head the right direction again!


The gps that came with the car will just send me back to where I was when I missed the turn instead of getting me where I'm going from the point I'm at. Aweful! This car told me I had a few minutes on the phone before it would turn off. But when I drove with the parking brake on a teeny word 'brake' came up and I never saw it. The young man parking next to me tried his testing devise but it didn't work on keyless entry.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I borrowed a book of children's patterns ..it says PHILDAR mailles on the cover. Does it mean something in French? I love every pattern in the book. I think it may be old. I'm trying not to misplace it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Just so you know. I am taking you all with me. I will need you to hold my hand and encourage me. I think I probable will need a swift kick to get it over and done with. Here I go. I am leaving the house are you coming with me?


With you all the way!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all. The sun is out at the moment but the sky is getting blacker and blacker. It looks as though it will be a soggy shopping day. Still waiting for the chain saw lad to come, I'm beginning to get annoyed. DH won't get the smaller manageable bits done he's more concerned about giving his precious car a wax and polish. I think I will have to learn how to use our chain saw :sm18: :sm18: See you all later, have a good day. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its raining. Dont have any plans today. Have a good day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Now why would you think I would be leading you into trouble? I am so sweet and innocent. ;^) I appreciate those that went with me. It is nice to know people will hold my hand even when they have no idea why I need hand holding. I did not cause any trouble and I got the dreaded task accomplished. Now on to more important things. 
I plan on having an enjoyable day. My daughter is home for a wedding. She only gets home a few times a year and I am always happy to see her in person. Facetime or skype is just not the same as seeing someone in person. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm in!! :sm01:


me too........


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. We have had thunder and lightning all night and it is pouring down with rain. But the garden smells wonderful and bring back many happy memories of holidays in Wales.

Sewing group is here this morning and then we are on school pick up duty. Happy Friday everyone. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Now why would you think I would be leading you into trouble? I am so sweet and innocent. ;^) I appreciate those that went with me. It is nice to know people will hold my hand even when they have no idea why I need hand holding. I did not cause any trouble and I got the dreaded task accomplished. Now on to more important things.
> I plan on having an enjoyable day. My daughter is home for a wedding. She only gets home a few times a year and I am always happy to see her in person. Facetime or skype is just not the same as seeing someone in person. Hope everyone has a great day.


May we ask what the dreaded task we were in? If not OK, just being nosey. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Now why would you think I would be leading you into trouble? I am so sweet and innocent. ;^) I appreciate those that went with me. It is nice to know people will hold my hand even when they have no idea why I need hand holding. I did not cause any trouble and I got the dreaded task accomplished. Now on to more important things.
> I plan on having an enjoyable day. My daughter is home for a wedding. She only gets home a few times a year and I am always happy to see her in person. Facetime or skype is just not the same as seeing someone in person. Hope everyone has a great day.


So glad you have got over your problem, we are always here for you. Enjoy your time with your daughter. Xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

martina said:


> Well I will tag along too, can you let me know when and where we will be in trouble?


I think I will too, I was once told that I always looked like trouble! hahaha


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:46 am EST and 11'C (52'F). It was only 5'C when I woke up. We had a new kitty on the porch this morning, but I scared him. Hopefully he'll come back. I left some food out for him.
I've been trying to knit my swatches for the sweater class tomorrow. I spent an hour at lunch yesterday and only got a couple rows done. This might be why I don't get sweaters done. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Now why would you think I would be leading you into trouble? I am so sweet and innocent. ;^) I appreciate those that went with me. It is nice to know people will hold my hand even when they have no idea why I need hand holding. I did not cause any trouble and I got the dreaded task accomplished. Now on to more important things.
> I plan on having an enjoyable day. My daughter is home for a wedding. She only gets home a few times a year and I am always happy to see her in person. Facetime or skype is just not the same as seeing someone in person. Hope everyone has a great day.


Enjoy your time with your daughter.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

With traveling it is not the speed ; it is the destination. It is the same with knitting. Enjoy the process and do not worry about the time.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:46 am EST and 11'C (52'F). It was only 5'C when I woke up. We had a new kitty on the porch this morning, but I scared him. Hopefully he'll come back. I left some food out for him.
> I've been trying to knit my swatches for the sweater class tomorrow. I spent an hour at lunch yesterday and only got a couple rows done. This might be why I don't get sweaters done. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out at the moment but the sky is getting blacker and blacker. It looks as though it will be a soggy shopping day. Still waiting for the chain saw lad to come, I'm beginning to get annoyed. DH won't get the smaller manageable bits done he's more concerned about giving his precious car a wax and polish. I think I will have to learn how to use our chain saw :sm18: :sm18: See you all later, have a good day. xxx


I need to do my once a year treatment on my car. I hate having to use mittens to put the goop on. It needs to be done before I get the car oiled. I tried doing it in the other order one year. That was a mess.
I like my chain saw on a stick. All the parts that can hurt me are away from my hands. And I don't have to bend over to cut anything.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The gps that came with the car will just send me back to where I was when I missed the turn instead of getting me where I'm going from the point I'm at. Aweful! This car told me I had a few minutes on the phone before it would turn off. But when I drove with the parking brake on a teeny word 'brake' came up and I never saw it. The young man parking next to me tried his testing devise but it didn't work on keyless entry.


If I'm not far from where I did the wrong turn, mine will do that too. Once it has decided that I'm continuing on the new route, it'll say "re-calculating" and try to catch up with me on the new route, directing me to the programmed destination. (I may have purposely done wrong turns to test this :sm15: )


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a medical test that is no big deal. I worry because many many years ago I went into shock because of it. I guess if you are going into shock the hospital is the place to be. All is good and I am glad I do not have to think about it any more.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't think many children have indoor voices! Half of my gk's are very loud, the other half are a bit quieter; but I have never had to tell either group to tone the noise down. They just know what level of noise I tolerate. ????????


The last time we were at the grocery store, my DD lined up for the checkout and I told her I was going back for one more item. She finished her transaction, then yelled.. at her full loud voice... "I done now mum." It's cute when DD was 7 or 8 and doing a checkout by herself for the first time, it's not so cute when a 30+ DD does it. 
She also doesn't know how to whisper. I don't think I whispered enough to her when she was little.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've never owned a tea-coloured sweater.


I have one of those. That wasn't the one I was wearing.
The white sweater has turned white again.
The tee-shirt that I was wearing didn't fare so well. It appears to be permanently stained. And a big brown stain doesn't go well with the blue flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Same question... If were going to get in trouble I would like to know about it first! :sm09:


So long as I'm with great people, I'll get into trouble with them without hesitation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Just so you know. I am taking you all with me. I will need you to hold my hand and encourage me. I think I probable will need a swift kick to get it over and done with. Here I go. I am leaving the house are you coming with me?


Sure.
(Although I know you've already gone and come back)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So what have you been up to today, did you enjoy your posh tea? xxx


Not one of the best we have had! The hotel looked nice, in a rustic sort of way but the tea was a mite disappointing. After sandwiches and scones, which were ok, I would have served very light cakes, maybe mini eclairs or meringues but we got pistachio buns and and Bakewell tarts, which were quite heavy. I also discovered around 1.00 am that the decaffeinated tea I'd asked for had been substituted with the real thing and I drank many many cups of the stuff. It wasn't a good night, DH was snoring too so I tried the couch for a couple of hours then tried the other bedroom which I was trying to leave alone so the cleaner didn't have to change the bedding!! Needless to say, I am now ready for a nana nap!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had a medical test that is no big deal. I worry because many many years ago I went into shock because of it. I guess if you are going into shock the hospital is the place to be. All is good and I am glad I do not have to think about it any more.


A hospital would be a good place to be in shock.
I'm glad that all is good.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm really late now.
Everyone have a Happy Friday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Now why would you think I would be leading you into trouble? I am so sweet and innocent. ;^) I appreciate those that went with me. It is nice to know people will hold my hand even when they have no idea why I need hand holding. I did not cause any trouble and I got the dreaded task accomplished. Now on to more important things.
> I plan on having an enjoyable day. My daughter is home for a wedding. She only gets home a few times a year and I am always happy to see her in person. Facetime or skype is just not the same as seeing someone in person. Hope everyone has a great day.


Glad that with us there with you, you were able to face whatever needed facing!!

I agree about Skype, it's a mini miracle but what I wouldn't give to be able to hug and cuddle my NZ family!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had a medical test that is no big deal. I worry because many many years ago I went into shock because of it. I guess if you are going into shock the hospital is the place to be. All is good and I am glad I do not have to think about  it any more.


.....and so are we!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone! We have been home about an hour, cases unpacked and back in the loft and a load of washing on. I also managed to get to the armchair first (we tend to fight over it) and I'm staying put!!

I have to say that I really enjoyed our few days away, it helped that we were so lucky with the weather but I also would have been happy with slightly lower temperatures! Really loved our apartment and I am post pictures although the internet down there was such that I'm not sure whether they have already appeared! It rained all last night and all the way home, had my fog lights on for a while but my little garden is singing with happiness!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....and so are we!!! xxxx


Indeed we are!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone! We have been home about an hour, cases unpacked and back in the loft and a load of washing on. I also managed to get to the armchair first (we tend to fight over it) and I'm staying put!!
> 
> I have to say that I really enjoyed our few days away, it helped that we were so lucky with the weather but I also would have been happy with slightly lower temperatures! Really loved our apartment and I am post pictures although the internet down there was such that I'm not sure whether they have already appeared! It rained all last night and all the way home, had my fog lights on for a while but my little garden is singing with happiness!!


That looks like a wonderful place you stayed in!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks like a wonderful place you stayed in!!! xxxooo


It was Pam! The reviews were mostly pretty spiteful and I wasn't sure what it would be like but we went for it and so glad we did. It was huge, with two bathrooms and the lovely balcony with the stunning view. The kitchen was a bit under equipped and some repairs had been done to the walls and not painted over in the right paint but people are no respecters of other people's places and I don't blame the owner for not attempting to make it perfect for it surely wouldn't stay like that for long! Really missing the view now we are home!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I had a medical test that is no big deal. I worry because many many years ago I went into shock because of it. I guess if you are going into shock the hospital is the place to be. All is good and I am glad I do not have to think about it any more.


Happy all was OK, and we were all with you, if it had been a dentist I'm afraid I would have waited outside. xxx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone! We have been home about an hour, cases unpacked and back in the loft and a load of washing on. I also managed to get to the armchair first (we tend to fight over it) and I'm staying put!!
> 
> I have to say that I really enjoyed our few days away, it helped that we were so lucky with the weather but I also would have been happy with slightly lower temperatures! Really loved our apartment and I am post pictures although the internet down there was such that I'm not sure whether they have already appeared! It rained all last night and all the way home, had my fog lights on for a while but my little garden is singing with happiness!!


Your apartment looks lovely. Glad you had a good time. Welcome home xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone! We have been home about an hour, cases unpacked and back in the loft and a load of washing on. I also managed to get to the armchair first (we tend to fight over it) and I'm staying put!!
> 
> I have to say that I really enjoyed our few days away, it helped that we were so lucky with the weather but I also would have been happy with slightly lower temperatures! Really loved our apartment and I am post pictures although the internet down there was such that I'm not sure whether they have already appeared! It rained all last night and all the way home, had my fog lights on for a while but my little garden is singing with happiness!!


Looks a lovely apartment even if it was a little 'rustic'. So sorry it is raining with you (hehehe) it's still lovely and sunny here. Enjoy your nap, we also had a disturbed night, DH seemed to be awake for about 4 therefore so was I. :sm25: Never mind back in your own bed tonight, when's your next jaunt? xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone! We have been home about an hour, cases unpacked and back in the loft and a load of washing on. I also managed to get to the armchair first (we tend to fight over it) and I'm staying put!!
> 
> I have to say that I really enjoyed our few days away, it helped that we were so lucky with the weather but I also would have been happy with slightly lower temperatures! Really loved our apartment and I am post pictures although the internet down there was such that I'm not sure whether they have already appeared! It rained all last night and all the way home, had my fog lights on for a while but my little garden is singing with happiness!!


That looks a great place, I might get details from you? So pleased you had such good weather, until this morning.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

martina said:


> Well I will tag along too, can you let me know when and where we will be in trouble?


I won't know until we get there. I'll let you know then.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Now why would you think I would be leading you into trouble? I am so sweet and innocent. ;^) I appreciate those that went with me. It is nice to know people will hold my hand even when they have no idea why I need hand holding. I did not cause any trouble and I got the dreaded task accomplished. Now on to more important things.
> I plan on having an enjoyable day. My daughter is home for a wedding. She only gets home a few times a year and I am always happy to see her in person. Facetime or skype is just not the same as seeing someone in person. Hope everyone has a great day.


I'm glad it went well and our presence helped. Best wishes to your DD.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> May we ask what the dreaded task we were in? If not OK, just being nosey. xxx


we'll never know; but we were all there together!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

it's hot and sunshiny here, has been since the rain stopped this morning. I hope it stays nice for the weekend. We are on Thorney Island tomorrow, at the Anglo-German Remembrance service; then Sunday is Battle of Britain parades.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Weve done nothing much today. Except put the central heating on!. I havent knitted but dozed in the chair. I never slept well last night. I'll be going to bed soon to watch my TV. DH has gone in the bath.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone! We have been home about an hour, cases unpacked and back in the loft and a load of washing on. I also managed to get to the armchair first (we tend to fight over it) and I'm staying put!!
> 
> I have to say that I really enjoyed our few days away, it helped that we were so lucky with the weather but I also would have been happy with slightly lower temperatures! Really loved our apartment and I am post pictures although the internet down there was such that I'm not sure whether they have already appeared! It rained all last night and all the way home, had my fog lights on for a while but my little garden is singing with happiness!!


It looks a lovely place. nice for you and DH


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That looks a great place, I might get details from you? So pleased you had such good weather, until this morning.


Sure, you'd love it Chris, no stairs yet you're on the first floor!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> it's hot and sunshiny here, has been since the rain stopped this morning. I hope it stays nice for the weekend. We are on Thorney Island tomorrow, at the Anglo-German Remembrance service; then Sunday is Battle of Britain parades.


Oh Thorney Island, that brings back memories of the transport planes doing circuit and bumps when we lived on Hayling Island. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't think many children have indoor voices! Half of my gk's are very loud, the other half are a bit quieter; but I have never had to tell either group to tone the noise down. They just know what level of noise I tolerate. ????????


Michael is normally very quiet except lately he has took to scream very loudly and randomly it's quite the shock sometimes!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is he feeling better now? Usually as soon as antibiotics are stated, the pain stops.


Yes he is feeling better thankfully!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The gps that came with the car will just send me back to where I was when I missed the turn instead of getting me where I'm going from the point I'm at. Aweful! This car told me I had a few minutes on the phone before it would turn off. But when I drove with the parking brake on a teeny word 'brake' came up and I never saw it. The young man parking next to me tried his testing devise but it didn't work on keyless entry.


That's not good about the gps or brake I never use my parking brake!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sure, you'd love it Chris, no stairs yet you're on the first floor!!!


I looks like a great place!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We had a good day went to the park and met with nephews for his little ones birthday! The weather was really nice not to hot till after we left!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Very wet and much cooler today. Went for lunch with eldest son after wishing youngest a Happy Birthday. Did some housework , went to my job, had dinner now home for the weekend.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a cooler but sunny Wales, looks as though we missed all the terrible weather of yesterday, what a shame (not). Nothing planned for today, was hoping to be logging but no chain-saw in sight. I wish people would be more reliable. My steam cleaner came yesterday so will see if I can get that up and running, you need to be a construction engineer just to put it together. No-one seems to be about yet so see you all later. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Dull today and 13C. I dont have anything planned today. Which is just aswell because I'm very tired.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cooler and cloudy Surrey. Took an antihistamine last night as I had several very itchy midgy bites and have only just woken up. Going to tackle a bit of washing today and see if I can get to grips with my new machine. Barny, l know exactly what you mean about an engineering degree. 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dull cooler and cloudy here today. Nothing planned so will just go with the flow today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Cold and cloudy here, I may have to put a jacket on when I go out!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: I will be rattling my British Heart Foundation bucket outside Tescos for a couple of hours this afternoon, boring but necessary!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all from a grey London. Not going far today. Football season has arrived so we have parked our car & not going out. On match days we can only park on one side of our road. It's always mad the night before trying to find a place. If we go out we can't return until after 6pm, it's such nuisance, but it's for safety reasons. We live near Charlton Athletic.
Had a busy week picking up GS from nursery a few days, he stayed for lunch then came home. From Monday both my little men will stay at school all day. Little O stayed for school lunch one day. He came home very excited because he had jacket potato & mashed potato with cheese, all his favourites. My DD, Claire & I are having a day out next week without racing back to collect her boy. 
Have a good weekend all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Cold and cloudy here, I may have to put a jacket on when I go out!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: I will be rattling my British Heart Foundation bucket outside Tescos for a couple of hours this afternoon, boring but necessary!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Enjoy your rattling!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Enjoy your rattling!


What she said and hope your teeth don't rattle with the cold. Definitely not warm today.xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve been to a garden centre for tea and cake. I had coffee walnut today. Except there was only 1 walnut on the top but plenty peanuts round the outside. I saw the lady that used to take the stroke classes I went to and she reckons I look well.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Weve been to a garden centre for tea and cake. I had coffee walnut today. Except there was only 1 walnut on the top but plenty peanuts round the outside. I saw the lady that used to take the stroke classes I went to and she reckons I look well.


Well you do look well! The cake sounds yummy, love coffee walnut. I'm fed up being indoors today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive got to shout [email protected]!!! DH decided to cleqan the pvc on the bay windows outside. Ive just noticed he is using a white checked tea towel and a dish cloth. [email protected]#$%^&*()


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive got to shout [email protected]!!! DH decided to cleqan the pvc on the bay windows outside. Ive just noticed he is using a white checked tea towel and a dish cloth. [email protected]#$%^&*()


I'm shouting right with you. DH decided to spray the upstairs bathroom sink and then wipe it out with the brand new fluffy blue towels----the spray had bleach in it! He knows better since this is not the first (nor second, nor third, etc.) time that he's done this and got scolded for it. His solution --- take away the cleaner bottle that has the bleach. My solution - use the old rag towels that are in the cabinet under the sink that are there ONLY for the purpose of cleaning.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Ive got to shout [email protected]!!! DH decided to cleqan the pvc on the bay windows outside. Ive just noticed he is using a white checked tea towel and a dish cloth. [email protected]#$%^&*()


Men. I'll swap if you like. I suggested yesterday, as he was looking for something to do, that I'd sort out some of the smaller logs, he could saw them up, I'd take them round to the log store and he could stack them. Nah he didn't want to do that. This afternoon he decides he'll get the saw out. Why has it got to be their idea before anything gets done. Anyway having just settled down to do some knitting and had to drop everything and start lugging logs. Arrrggh. Anyway we have done all we can. Now I can knit. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive got to shout [email protected]!!! DH decided to cleqan the pvc on the bay windows outside. Ive just noticed he is using a white checked tea towel and a dish cloth. [email protected]#$%^&*()[/quotep
> 
> Sounds like my DH he does stuff like that all the time even though I have asked him not to.....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Dull today and 13C. I dont have anything planned today. Which is just aswell because I'm very tired.


Good morning. It's a dull, wet morning here, too. We really need the rain, but I hope it goes away soon. :sm02: DS was here this past week and we kept him busy working on the rental house getting it in shape to put on the market. He was a huge help, but it's also very stressful for me when he's here and then I worry until I know he's safely back to where he's working in southern Oregon. It's a long 9 hour drive for him and on a Friday the traffic is terrible. He stopped about halfway (Portland, Oregon, where the traffic is worse than ours) and spent a few hours playing Frisbee golf. Made the rest of the trip less stressful, I'm sure. :sm02: Glad he's safely back home. We hadn't seen him since early May when we were down there. He came up to attend my niece's wedding last week and stayed on to help us out.

Off to a knit along at a local yarn shop. It's a fun knit (I'm doing a Haps shawl) and a really nice mom and daughter who own it.

I hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from a very wet Southern Indiana supposed to go shopping but can't gather the strength today!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Enjoy your rattling!


From me, too, Londy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve been to a garden centre for tea and cake. I had coffee walnut today. Except there was only 1 walnut on the top but plenty peanuts round the outside. I saw the lady that used to take the stroke classes I went to and she reckons I look well.


That's good to hear! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm shouting right with you. DH decided to spray the upstairs bathroom sink and then wipe it out with the brand new fluffy blue towels----the spray had bleach in it! He knows better since this is not the first (nor second, nor third, etc.) time that he's done this and got scolded for it. His solution --- take away the cleaner bottle that has the bleach. My solution - use the old rag towels that are in the cabinet under the sink that are there ONLY for the purpose of cleaning.


Oh, I'm can totally sympathize with both you and Susan! Men!!!!! :sm14:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I'm can totally sympathize with both you and Susan! Men!!!!! :sm14:


Absolutely, especially the bit about using nice towels for cleaning xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said and hope your teeth don't rattle with the cold. Definitely not warm today.xx


No we were inside in front of the 2 for£7 tins of Roses, Celebrations and Heroes, the smell of chocolate was overwhelming!! Mind you, I now have a long-sleeved top on and SOCKS!!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm shouting right with you. DH decided to spray the upstairs bathroom sink and then wipe it out with the brand new fluffy blue towels----the spray had bleach in it! He knows better since this is not the first (nor second, nor third, etc.) time that he's done this and got scolded for it. His solution --- take away the cleaner bottle that has the bleach. My solution - use the old rag towels that are in the cabinet under the sink that are there ONLY for the purpose of cleaning.


At least he realises that sinks aren't self-cleaning!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a dull, wet morning here, too. We really need the rain, but I hope it goes away soon. :sm02: DS was here this past week and we kept him busy working on the rental house getting it in shape to put on the market. He was a huge help, but it's also very stressful for me when he's here and then I worry until I know he's safely back to where he's working in southern Oregon. It's a long 9 hour drive for him and on a Friday the traffic is terrible. He stopped about halfway (Portland, Oregon, where the traffic is worse than ours) and spent a few hours playing Frisbee golf. Made the rest of the trip less stressful, I'm sure. :sm02: Glad he's safely back home. We hadn't seen him since early May when we were down there. He came up to attend my niece's wedding last week and stayed on to help us out.
> 
> Off to a knit along at a local yarn shop. It's a fun knit (I'm doing a Haps shawl) and a really nice mom and daughter who own it.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


So sorry your son causes you worry, they all do that!! Hope you enjoyed your KAL, sounds like fun!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are sleeping at ds's tonight. The boys and us have been playing silly games on the wii. It drives me daft but I've laughed and laughed. See you in the morning.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just checking in before I go to bed. Have just locked up and it's a beautiful sunlit, starry night here, quite cool but lovely and clear. DH has gone to bed so having a quick bit of me time before I go up. Sleep tight. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just checking in before I go to bed. Have just locked up and it's a beautiful sunlit, starry night here, quite cool but lovely and clear. DH has gone to bed so having a quick bit of me time before I go up. Sleep tight. xxx


Night night, sleep well xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just checking in before I go to bed. Have just locked up and it's a beautiful sunlit, starry night here, quite cool but lovely and clear. DH has gone to bed so having a quick bit of me time before I go up. Sleep tight. xxx


It was cooler here today in the high 70's but much cooler than the high 90's!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope that unloading all of those happenings, you felt a bit lighter, but what you have written does make good reading; and perhaps, if none of the cards have expired you might be able to gift them to another friend who is celebrating something, or you can use them to treat yourself, and perhaps your soon, if that is appropriate with the gift cards! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ☝(°ロ°)


I was overwhelmed. I didn't realize how long the post was. Woops! I've used the extra gift cards for a few meals out. My friend is home from the hospital.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Mum made our school jumpers, and most of our jumpers, and she made them so well that the jumpers didn't look to different from the purchased jumpers, except for the fact that the jumper mum made for me wasn't at all itchy, instead they were very soft!


A local store sells hand made sweaters and they are lovely and expensive. Being able to make them is a valuable talent your mom had.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a sunny Wales, the sky is blue but can't see down the valley as it is full of mist. Dinner is ready to go in the oven so will settle down and try and finish my shawl, only 7 more rows to do. That is unless DH has other ideas. :sm18: :sm18: Have a good one. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your time with your daughter.


Ditto from me to Jinx! xoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Off to the dentist shortly for the first half of a deep clean :sm25: :sm13: :sm22: :sm14: :sm03: I hate them and know several people that have refused to have them any more, this may be my last one!!
> 
> Bought some lovely yarn in Windsor with Susan and Purple, although it has tiny sequins on it so not sure how itchy it's going to be!!
> 
> ...


I like the sparkly yarn; I love the Baby and his outfit; and I'm smiling that they named the yarn after me who knew? It is pretty tho. I found small granny squares from long ago when i was trying to learn to make them. I never got the corners right. I'm going to unwind them and try some of the samples in Vogue Stitch Collection book I found at the library and ordered for my own. My kitty Suzi likes to sit on afghans so the size may be just right for her.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Most senior schools here have uniforms, they were a great equaliser as parents like mine with not much spare money would have struggled to find smart enough clothes for every day at school and if everyone got their uniform from the designated shop, we all looked pretty much the same!


Our primary school,had navy blue neck to knee uniforms with white blouses, boys had black pants white shirt...high school each grade had a different color plaid pleated skirt and boys wore solid dark pants. It must be expensive to buy school clothes. I don't think kids are going back to school in wool like they did before.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That's OK, I talk to all sorts of creatures! ????


I've been talking to my tomato plant.then I breathe co2 on it to keep it going. But I didn't name it....yet


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Oxfords over here are really expensive, usually lace up with lots of stitching on the leather , good ones are really expensive.


Mom called mine saddle shoes. White toe and back, black where the laces were. The there were Buster Brownsin a burgundy color....loved them. There was a cute pup in the advertisement for the company. 
They are showing video on tv of the explosive device in New York city. What does anyone get from hurting women and children!!! Maybe they want the tv coverage they get.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like the sparkly yarn; I love the Baby and his outfit; and I'm smiling that they named the yarn after me who knew? It is pretty tho. I found small granny squares from long ago when i was trying to learn to make them. I never got the corners right. I'm going to unwind them and try some of the samples in Vogue Stitch Collection book I found at the library and ordered for my own. My kitty Suzi likes to sit on afghans so the size may be just right for her.


 I also need to pick up my crochet hook and continue to practice granny squares or Mrs P will lose patience with me!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Mom called mine saddle shoes. White toe and back, black where the laces were. The there were Buster Brownsin a burgundy color....loved them. There was a cute pup in the advertisement for the company.
> They are showing video on tv of the explosive device in New York city. What does anyone get from hurting women and children!!! Maybe they want the tv coverage they get.


Well, they certainly got that, it's all over the news here but they are saying here that it wasn't terrorist related. Oh well, that's all right then! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUDI!!!!! xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do not think I want to watch the news this a.m.


jollypolly said:


> Mom called mine saddle shoes. White toe and back, black where the laces were. The there were Buster Brownsin a burgundy color....loved them. There was a cute pup in the advertisement for the company.
> They are showing video on tv of the explosive device in New York city. What does anyone get from hurting women and children!!! Maybe they want the tv coverage they get.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Judy. Hope you have a spectacular day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Did you just use the "T" word ....:sm06: !!!!! Careful you'll put us in the Attic! :sm09: :sm02: :sm09:


Might stick to the generic "I know someone who".


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photo from France, GS3 has taken up judo...


Good for him! He is sooo cute.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She might not have been doing very well at school, and has got a job, with her parents blessings! She might also decide to go back to studying in a few years time, when she grows up a bit, and sees the sense of the advice that a kind woman gave her when she was unable to see the sense of it! A lot of going people do that here. They take a year of from studying, after they graduate from high school; if the family has the funds, some will travel overseas or around Australia! Then after this break, they will then register at the university that has the steam of study that they choose to enter. Other young ones, who didn't cope very well at school, often discover that they manage a TAFE {Technical and Further Education} course much better when they are a little older, and a bit more mature. Some get to that point within a year or two of leaving school, and others will take a bit longer; but there are others who seem to just fall on their feet, and legally make themselves a good life and income.


So true! I hope she is happy whatever she does. Admirable that she is employed.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Great results. Glad you were awarded what you deserve.


Likewise....good for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUDI!!!!! xxxxxxxxx*


And from me too, hope you have had a good day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I also need to pick up my crochet hook and continue to practice granny squares or Mrs P will lose patience with me!!


No she won't xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> My little corner of the world is again getting rain. It seems we have had rain every day for a week. Thankfully it comes in burst and we get sunshine in between the downpours. I am in the process of selecting a new project. I finished the wedding afghan two days ago. I needed to give my achy shoulder a break. Knitting large projects with double WW yarn makes them so heavy that I need to take a break when my shoulder protests.


I'm awake due either to cola or the sleep I had from 5:00 to 7:00 last night. It is raining here too and my potted tomato tipped due to wind so not getting the benefit of the rain water. Too tired to go out in the dark to set it right.i will hand water it tomorrow.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I promise it looks better in person. I never take good pictures of my project. When I put it on the couch I noticed the color matched perfectly. Hm. Maybe the kids would like money better. Funny thing is all my relatives have an afghan made by me, but I do not have one.


That is a great pattern. The next afghan should be for you. Can you get more yarn in that color?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Judi and GS2 who is 12 today. Have a lovely day xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I'm working on...
> 
> Body of jumper is knitted, now adding crocbet motifs to top. Sorry photo is sideways


Very pretty.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's gorgeous, tell you what, next time you feel like knitting an afghan knit yourself one. xxx


I like the Mile a Minute type.you can work on it anywhere.you would have one done for you in no time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you really need to ask? xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


Perhaps iron...it is good to do something we haven't done in a very very very very long time.  well, maybe not.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. Having a play with my new washing machine. I kust say it is very musical. Now to see how it does the washing.

Off to DDs this afternoon as it is gs2s 12th birthday. Where have the years gone.


Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Which one? I guess you will have to do the one that is most pressing. That was suppose to be a pun.


Oooh...very good pun.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been awake from 4 to 6 am so will try to sleep now. At least I've enjoyed your chats and photos and caught up a bit.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Sunday everyone.
Happy birthday Judi & Purple's GS. Hope you all have a great time.

Just going out with my DD, Little O & baby F. Going to get lunch somewhere. Their daddy is not very well & O has decided to be a doctor & will not leave him alone. Probably due to the stethoscope I bought him for his birthday. He likes watching Doc McStuffin on Tv, who is a vet & has a pink stethoscope, so I bought him one!
Enjoy your day what ever you do. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. Having a play with my new washing machine. I kust say it is very musical. Now to see how it does the washing.
> 
> Off to DDs this afternoon as it is gs2s 12th birthday. Where have the years gone.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxx


A very happy birthday to young Mr E!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy birthday Judi and happy birthday purples GS2. I hope you both have a lovely day. I'm home now from DS's. Roll on my bedtime tonight. I couldnt get my I-Pad to work properly this morning so Ive waited till Ive come home. Its a beautiful day, I'm not sure what I'm doing today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Judi and happy birthday purples GS2. I hope you both have a lovely day. I'm home now from DS's. Roll on my bedtime tonight. I couldnt get my I-Pad to work properly this morning so Ive waited till Ive come home. Its a beautiful day, I'm not sure what I'm doing today.


Glad you are finally having some beautiful weather - ours has gone to pot now!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Glad you are finally having some beautiful weather - ours has gone to pot now!! xxxxx


Ahhhhh. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A very happy birthday to young Mr E!! xxxxx


Thank you on his behalf. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh Thorney Island, that brings back memories of the transport planes doing circuit and bumps when we lived on Hayling Island. xx


no more planes, I'm afraid. Just artillery.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, they certainly got that, it's all over the news here but they are saying here that it wasn't terrorist related. Oh well, that's all right then! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


What, exactly, do they define as terrorist? Whether it's internal to your country or external, it still terrorizes people! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUDI!!!!! xxxxxxxxx*


Happy Birthday to you from me, too, Judi! I hope your day is fabulous!!!! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Judi; what's left of it. I hope it has been a good one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

it was cool yesterday in Hayling Island, but boiling hot today for the Battle of Britain remembrance parade at the airport. We're off in a minute to the Worthing service in a church. That will probably be colder.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you on his behalf. xx


Happy Birthday from me, too, to the young man! :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too, to the young man! :sm24:


Happy birthday E. Have fun.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ahhhhh. :sm15: :sm15:


You ooze sincerity!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What, exactly, do they define as terrorist? Whether it's internal to your country or external, it still terrorizes people! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


Very true!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You ooze sincerity!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Well of course. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> it was cool yesterday in Hayling Island, but boiling hot today for the Battle of Britain remembrance parade at the airport. We're off in a minute to the Worthing service in a church. That will probably be colder.


What church isn't.

I think it was you who needed reminding of your appointment, and I think it was tomorrow. If it is, duly done. If not ignore this. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What church isn't.
> 
> I think it was you who needed reminding of your appointment, and I think it was tomorrow. If it is, duly done. If not ignore this. xx :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday to all celebrating today. Cool, cloudy and wet today. Son here for dinner later. Am sorting through my books but it's taking a long time as I keep stopping to read bits.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh what a glorious day we are having in my little corner of the world. Sunshine with a cooling breeze is just what I ordered. Hope everyone enjoys their day regardless of the weather.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This is what I was doing at 3 a.m. this morning. The bright colored one is knit with the color pumpkin. The other is called carrot. I surely like the carrot better. What do you think?


jinx said:


> Oh what a glorious day we are having in my little corner of the world. Sunshine with a cooling breeze is just what I ordered. Hope everyone enjoys their day regardless of the weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Judi and happy birthday purples GS2. I hope you both have a lovely day. I'm home now from DS's. Roll on my bedtime tonight. I couldnt get my I-Pad to work properly this morning so Ive waited till Ive come home. Its a beautiful day, I'm not sure what I'm doing today.


A very happy birthday wish to Judy snd Mrs. P's grandson. Had all the know keep kids and grandkids here for the afternoon and night. The young adults went to their former High School to see the marching band competition. It's an annual event we all used to participate/organize, etc. The girls reminded me that the last time they competed was 20 years ago! The grandkids slept over and everyone was asleep by 8:30. Young adults slept in until 9:30 and breakfast of pancakes and sausages ready for them. I like to pamper them!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. Having a play with my new washing machine. I kust say it is very musical. Now to see how it does the washing.
> 
> Off to DDs this afternoon as it is gs2s 12th birthday. Where have the years gone.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxx


Happy birthday GS2!

So how old is GS1? Definitely where has the years gone!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Judi hope you have enjoyed your day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is what I was doing at 3 a.m. this morning. The bright colored one is knit with the color pumpkin. The other is called carrot. I surely like the carrot better. What do you think?


I like them both!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I like them both!


Me, too! :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> This is what I was doing at 3 a.m. this morning. The bright colored one is knit with the color pumpkin. The other is called carrot. I surely like the carrot better. What do you think?


Both really cute


----------



## RALady (Jul 13, 2016)

jinx said:


> This is what I was doing at 3 a.m. this morning. The bright colored one is knit with the color pumpkin. The other is called carrot. I surely like the carrot better. What do you think?


I like the Carrot one too. The carrot looks like it should be pumpkin and the pumpkin looks like it should be tomato. But regardless of the color the creations are adorable


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is what I was doing at 3 a.m. this morning. The bright colored one is knit with the color pumpkin. The other is called carrot. I surely like the carrot better. What do you think?


Cute, I like both xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a very wet Southern Indiana supposed to go shopping but can't gather the strength today!


I am a bit like that today! The weather here is swapping and changing all the time, an playing haddock with the FM, and arthritis! I have had to spend a lot of time in bed these last few days, but if hadn't helped much. My meds aren't doing much at the moment either! Oh well! One just has to keep on keeping on! ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning from a raining NE,of England. Ive got s and B today. Might have to revert back into my long trousers. brrrrr..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Had a nice meal with the family last night. GS is having a party at the local lake next Sunday doing kayaking and other watery stuff.

KnitWIts here this morning and then we are going to try and sort out why my notebook is running so slow. Also go to print off loads of music for singing on Wednesday.


Happy Monday everyone .xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am a bit like that today! The weather here is swapping and changing all the time, an playing haddock with the FM, and arthritis! I have had to spend a lot of time in bed these last few days, but if hadn't helped much. My meds aren't doing much at the moment either! Oh well! One just has to keep on keeping on! ????


My fm doesn't like this time of year either, hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning from a raining NE,of England. Ive got s and B today. Might have to revert back into my long trousers. brrrrr..


Same down here in Wales, wet and cold, might have to have the heating on sometime today. Have a nice day everyone regardless of the weather. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> So long as I'm with great people, I'll get into trouble with them without hesitation.


So w when do we start, we could do something global! Imagine the mischief we could get up to, if we all had the funds to travel whenever, and where ever, we wanted! Can you imagine - mischief on all 5 continents!
☝(°ロ°) :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not one of the best we have had! The hotel looked nice, in a rustic sort of way but the tea was a mite disappointing. After sandwiches and scones, which were ok, I would have served very light cakes, maybe mini eclairs or meringues but we got pistachio buns and and Bakewell tarts, which were quite heavy. I also discovered around 1.00 am that the decaffeinated tea I'd asked for had been substituted with the real thing and I drank many many cups of the stuff. It wasn't a good night, DH was snoring too so I tried the couch for a couple of hours then tried the other bedroom which I was trying to leave alone so the cleaner didn't have to change the bedding!! Needless to say, I am now ready for a nana nap!!


I hope you got your nanna nap????????????, and had a great remainder of the day! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Good morning everyone, grey & miserable here today, bring back the sunshine! I still don't have my washing machine fixed, that's 3 weeks now. We can use it but not spin, got some done but have a pile of things to do. I think I shall be a very Mrs Grumpy & phone them again. I'll catch you all later. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone! We have been home about an hour, cases unpacked and back in the loft and a load of washing on. I also managed to get to the armchair first (we tend to fight over it) and I'm staying put!!
> 
> I have to say that I really enjoyed our few days away, it helped that we were so lucky with the weather but I also would have been happy with slightly lower temperatures! Really loved our apartment and I am post pictures although the internet down there was such that I'm not sure whether they have already appeared! It rained all last night and all the way home, had my fog lights on for a while but my little garden is singing with happiness!!


Not a bad little apartment! ☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, the sky is blue but can't see down the valley as it is full of mist. Dinner is ready to go in the oven so will settle down and try and finish my shawl, only 7 more rows to do. That is unless DH has other ideas. :sm18: :sm18: Have a good one. xxx


Did you get to work on your shawl, or did he activity get changed?????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Did you get to work on your shawl, or did he activity get changed?????????


Yes I managed to finish it and it is waiting to be blocked, I am now trying a triangular shawl in chunky yarn on my twisty circular needle :sm16: will have to see how that turns out. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like the sparkly yarn; I love the Baby and his outfit; and I'm smiling that they named the yarn after me who knew? It is pretty tho. I found small granny squares from long ago when i was trying to learn to make them. I never got the corners right. I'm going to unwind them and try some of the samples in Vogue Stitch Collection book I found at the library and ordered for my own. My kitty Suzi likes to sit on afghans so the size may be just right for her.


Sounds like a great idea, but she will probably want to sit on your bigger blankets though! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Our primary school,had navy blue neck to knee uniforms with white blouses, boys had black pants white shirt...high school each grade had a different color plaid pleated skirt and boys wore solid dark pants. It must be expensive to buy school clothes. I don't think kids are going back to school in wool like they did before.


All of the schools that I know of in SA, have reverted to uniforms! The was a period of time that uniforms were discarded, but I don't remember why! By the time any of my children were ready to begin school, the uniforms had returned, and I was extremely ballot about that, although uniforms are expensive when getting the first set, they are much preferable than trying to have a couple of sets of regular clothes kept for school, then having more sets of clothes for the children for everyday wear. It was a lot easier for the families who didn't have much, and the children of those families felt less stressed when uniforms were available for them to wear to school!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's dark out and I don't want to go to work. I'd rather crawl back into bed.
We went to the Port Hope Fair on Saturday in the pouring rain. It was a great time to go, no line ups. We got to see all the exhibits but were kind of disappointed that the "weird" food stalls weren't there, just hamburgers and hotdogs and french fried trucks. We tried to go back on Sunday, but were driven away by yellow jackets.
I also went to my sweater class on Saturday and found out something I already know. I'm shaped like a sausage. I get to do sweaters with no shaping. Which is probably why men's sweaters look fine on me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning everyone, grey & miserable here today, bring back the sunshine! I still don't have my washing machine fixed, that's 3 weeks now. We can use it but not spin, got some done but have a pile of things to do. I think I shall be a very Mrs Grumpy & phone them again. I'll catch you all later. Xx


Definitely have Mrs Grumpy call. Didn't the repair men just work on it?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So w when do we start, we could do something global! Imagine the mischief we could get up to, if we all had the funds to travel whenever, and where ever, we wanted! Can you imagine - mischief on all 5 continents!
> ☝(°ロ°) :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


That would be lovely. Come on lottery winnings.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning from a raining NE,of England. Ive got s and B today. Might have to revert back into my long trousers. brrrrr..


I had to revert back to long trousers for 2 days, and now I get a week of summer weather again. The air con is back on again. I need a thermostat that changes from air con to heating when it's needed, instead of having to change the buttons. It is 20'C (69'F) inside the house this morning. I had to have the heat on for a couple of nights.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A very happy birthday wish to Judy snd Mrs. P's grandson. Had all the know keep kids and grandkids here for the afternoon and night. The young adults went to their former High School to see the marching band competition. It's an annual event we all used to participate/organize, etc. The girls reminded me that the last time they competed was 20 years ago! The grandkids slept over and everyone was asleep by 8:30. Young adults slept in until 9:30 and breakfast of pancakes and sausages ready for them. I like to pamper them!


I missed both Judi and Mrs. P's grandson's birthday.. Happy Late Birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is what I was doing at 3 a.m. this morning. The bright colored one is knit with the color pumpkin. The other is called carrot. I surely like the carrot better. What do you think?


I like them both, especially together.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What, exactly, do they define as terrorist? Whether it's internal to your country or external, it still terrorizes people! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


Canada is late to the game, they only started reporting about the explosions this morning. (I guess we don't think events happen on the weekend. Or else we just don't report bad things on the weekends.) ??


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to leave now. It is just light enough for me to put my sago palm outside.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What church isn't.
> 
> I think it was you who needed reminding of your appointment, and I think it was tomorrow. If it is, duly done. If not ignore this. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Thanks. I did remember. It's in 2 hours time - time enough to forget?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am a bit like that today! The weather here is swapping and changing all the time, an playing haddock with the FM, and arthritis! I have had to spend a lot of time in bed these last few days, but if hadn't helped much. My meds aren't doing much at the moment either! Oh well! One just has to keep on keeping on! ????


I'm sorry about the FM, but I love the autocorrect!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry about the FM, but I love the autocorrect!


I'm sitting here in a T-shirt, and I'm chilly. Come back summer, I was just enjoying being too hot!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely have Mrs Grumpy call. Didn't the repair men just work on it?


urrrrrhhhh, waiting on more parts. The machine is 12 years old for goodness sake.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks. I did remember. It's in 2 hours time - time enough to forget?


Hope you went & got on ok? X


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I can relate to the weather causing problems with arthritis. Every broken bone I ever had calls out in pain. I am sorry you suffer so much and hope with the meds and rest your get relief.


Xiang said:


> I am a bit like that today! The weather here is swapping and changing all the time, an playing haddock with the FM, and arthritis! I have had to spend a lot of time in bed these last few days, but if hadn't helped much. My meds aren't doing much at the moment either! Oh well! One just has to keep on keeping on! ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is time to be Mrs. Grumpy. I hope you get results with your phone call.


LondonChris said:


> Good morning everyone, grey & miserable here today, bring back the sunshine! I still don't have my washing machine fixed, that's 3 weeks now. We can use it but not spin, got some done but have a pile of things to do. I think I shall be a very Mrs Grumpy & phone them again. I'll catch you all later. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you went & got on ok? X


It's in 38 minutes. Thanks for another reminder. I certainly won't forget!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is what I was doing at 3 a.m. this morning. The bright colored one is knit with the color pumpkin. The other is called carrot. I surely like the carrot better. What do you think?


I like carrot best for the pumpkin but like pumpkin better for anything else - except carrots!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Auto correct can certainly play havoc with our postings..


SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry about the FM, but I love the autocorrect!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A very happy birthday wish to Judy snd Mrs. P's grandson. Had all the know keep kids and grandkids here for the afternoon and night. The young adults went to their former High School to see the marching band competition. It's an annual event we all used to participate/organize, etc. The girls reminded me that the last time they competed was 20 years ago! The grandkids slept over and everyone was asleep by 8:30. Young adults slept in until 9:30 and breakfast of pancakes and sausages ready for them. I like to pamper them!


If I come to your house, will you pamper me please? Oh how I love and American marching band!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am a bit like that today! The weather here is swapping and changing all the time, an playing haddock with the FM, and arthritis! I have had to spend a lot of time in bed these last few days, but if hadn't helped much. My meds aren't doing much at the moment either! Oh well! One just has to keep on keeping on! ????


Ride it out girl and I hope you feel better soon - you too Mrs P!!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If I come to your house, will you pamper me please? Oh how I love and American marching band!!!


there should be one nearby every day - they cheer one up so much!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I managed to finish it and it is waiting to be blocked, I am now trying a triangular shawl in chunky yarn on my twisty circular needle :sm16: will have to see how that turns out. xxx


Have you tried leaving your twisty needle in very hot water for ten minutes and then anchoring it straight under two chair legs, for instance, until it cools? Works for me!! :sm01:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I made a candy corn hat when I got up at 4a.m. today. Now I will make more pumpkins. I guess I will make some in each color as the carrot color was not a runaway winner. Also the carrot color was the purl side and the pumpkin color was the knit side. Then I will work on the tops. I should have a pumpkin patch completed before I find one I like. Do you do that; remade things and change your pattern until you either give up or make one you like?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's dark out and I don't want to go to work. I'd rather crawl back into bed.
> We went to the Port Hope Fair on Saturday in the pouring rain. It was a great time to go, no line ups. We got to see all the exhibits but were kind of disappointed that the "weird" food stalls weren't there, just hamburgers and hotdogs and french fried trucks. We tried to go back on Sunday, but were driven away by yellow jackets.
> I also went to my sweater class on Saturday and found out something I already know. I'm shaped like a sausage. I get to do sweaters with no shaping. Which is probably why men's sweaters look fine on me.


Sorry the fair was not up to standard, nothing like a bit of 'weird' food!! French fried trucks are weird enough for me though!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning from a raining NE,of England. Ive got s and B today. Might have to revert back into my long trousers. brrrrr..


It's raining and a bit chilly here today, too. Not sure what I'll be doing today. I probably should do some housework. Maybe .... Love and hugs to you all. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ride it out girl and I hope you feel better soon - you too Mrs P!!!! xxxx


Thanks Honey, have told the fm I am far too busy to have to deal with it, so it can b...er off! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Honey, have told the fm I am far too busy to have to deal with it, so it can b...er off! Xxxx


I hope that works. Sending both you and Judi warm, gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, did you make it? What did you learn?


SaxonLady said:


> It's in 38 minutes. Thanks for another reminder. I certainly won't forget!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sending the marching band from the nearby Grafton high school. I just heard on the news this a.m. that London officials are here to invite the band to play in a BIG parade in London.


London Girl said:


> If I come to your house, will you pamper me please? Oh how I love and American marching band!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Another painting night success !!
So much fun with me and the girls. It was our instructors last night there, and she made it nice and fun 
I am paying for it today I'm so sore and
tired ... totally worth it just for the fun with my daughters. !!!
Love and hugs y'all
XOXOXO 
I haven't caught up yet, I'm working on it lol ..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon girls. Ive been to S and B and was very industrious. Mag came in late because she'd been to the hairdressers. She goes to Portugal on Thursday.Ive put the central heating on since Ive come in.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Auto correct can certainly play havoc with our postings..


or even haddock :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If I come to your house, will you pamper me please? Oh how I love and American marching band!!!


I absolutely will - and if I have enough notice, there will be home made slippers waiting for you!

We have drum and bugle corps that have annual competitions nearby - I love seeing them perform. It would be great if you came here the same time as those were happening.

The group nearest us happens to be an all guy group --- check them out:






Never mind the judges on the field --- a few years ago, one of the groups had a drum line that was huge and when they started coming up the field in formation, it gave me the chills! Love it!

The marching band competition that our kids went to are high school (3 or 4 different divisions depending on the school size). The Blue Knights from our kids' H.S. rival H.S. won as they have for the last 30 years!





 This was from the same event last year. You'll notice some difference between H.S. and professional -- but this H.S. is as good as any college marching bands that I've seen. Our daughters were in the concert and symphony bands, but opted for color guard for the marching band. Daughter Amy still choreographs and works with the local H.S. guard where she works.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's raining and a bit chilly here today, too. Not sure what I'll be doing today. I probably should do some housework. Maybe .... Love and hugs to you all. xxxooo[/


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Honey, have told the fm I am far too busy to have to deal with it, so it can b...er off! Xxxx


Sending you lots of gentle hugs. I had to give DIL a gentle arm round cuddle in hug yesterday, She cried and cried. I wish I had it and not her. Lifes not fair.

I got some of that coffee I was having at your house and I have it in my fancy tea cup and saucer you gave me. I alwayd think of you when I drink it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Another painting night success !!
> So much fun with me and the girls. It was our instructors last night there, and she made it nice and fun
> I am paying for it today I'm so sore and
> tired ... totally worth it just for the fun with my daughters. !!!
> ...


Lovely drawings....Are the lessons over now?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am sending the marching band from the nearby Grafton high school. I just heard on the news this a.m. that London officials are here to invite the band to play in a BIG parade in London.


That will probably be the New Year parade, which always has lots of USA marching bands. Twenty years ago, when it first started, we always used to go and watch but it's got too popular now, big crowds and hard to see the parade. Such a shame because I loved it!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm13:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Another painting night success !!
> So much fun with me and the girls. It was our instructors last night there, and she made it nice and fun
> I am paying for it today I'm so sore and
> tired ... totally worth it just for the fun with my daughters. !!!
> ...


I like yours the best but the girls' are very good too - and the boys!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I can relate to the weather causing problems with arthritis. Every broken bone I ever had calls out in pain. I am sorry you suffer so much and hope with the meds and rest your get relief.


My broken bones do the same to me and I hope relief is insight soon!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I absolutely will - and if I have enough notice, there will be home made slippers waiting for you!
> 
> We have drum and bugle corps that have annual competitions nearby - I love seeing them perform. It would be great if you came here the same time as those were happening.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's quite a show, what are those horns called that they carry on their shoulders? We were in Boston once and came out of the market building to face a 128 piece marching band, spread out in front of us, like they were just waiting for us to come out, it was spectacular!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So sad DIL has so much pain. Sending her warm healing cyber hugs.


grandma susan said:


> Sending you lots of gentle hugs. I had to give DIL a gentle arm round cuddle in hug yesterday, She cried and cried. I wish I had it and not her. Lifes not fair.
> 
> I got some of that coffee I was having at your house and I have it in my fancy tea cup and saucer you gave me. I alwayd think of you when I drink it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's quite a show, what are those horns called that they carry on their shoulders? We were in Boston once and came out of the market building to face a 128 piece marching band, spread out in front of us, like they were just waiting for us to come out, it was spectacular!!


I love marching bands! I believe the horns are called a Tuba.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have you tried leaving your twisty needle in very hot water for ten minutes and then anchoring it straight under two chair legs, for instance, until it cools? Works for me!! :sm01:


I was going to but was too impatient and wanted to get started on my shawl, so am managing to cope with my"knickers in a twist" needle. :sm12: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Well, did you make it? What did you learn?


I made it. I learnt that my score of 49 minutes each hour of interrupted sleep has now changed to 4.4 an hour (anything under 5 is OK). So I am actually getting a lot more sleep. I still sleep for far too long but suspect I am playing catch up. I go back in three months for a check up.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> So sad DIL has so much pain. Sending her warm healing cyber hugs.


From me, too, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am sending the marching band from the nearby Grafton high school. I just heard on the news this a.m. that London officials are here to invite the band to play in a BIG parade in London.


wonderful! Well done the kids!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I made it. I learnt that my score of 49 minutes each hour of interrupted sleep has now changed to 4.4 an hour (anything under 5 is OK). So I am actually getting a lot more sleep. I still sleep for far too long but suspect I am playing catch up. I go back in three months for a check up.


That's great, Saxy! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Another painting night success !!
> So much fun with me and the girls. It was our instructors last night there, and she made it nice and fun
> I am paying for it today I'm so sore and
> tired ... totally worth it just for the fun with my daughters. !!!
> ...


You're the only one who remembered the star at the bottom!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls. Ive been to S and B and was very industrious. Mag came in late because she'd been to the hairdressers. She goes to Portugal on Thursday.Ive put the central heating on since Ive come in.


We've got our heating on as well. Not seen the sun at all today. xxx :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I absolutely will - and if I have enough notice, there will be home made slippers waiting for you!
> 
> We have drum and bugle corps that have annual competitions nearby - I love seeing them perform. It would be great if you came here the same time as those were happening.
> 
> ...


amazing stuff. So much practice needed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Susan. xxxooo


and me, VERY gentle, like a whisper of warm comfort.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, good news. It is working as planned. Do you feel more refreshed when you get up?


SaxonLady said:


> I made it. I learnt that my score of 49 minutes each hour of interrupted sleep has now changed to 4.4 an hour (anything under 5 is OK). So I am actually getting a lot more sleep. I still sleep for far too long but suspect I am playing catch up. I go back in three months for a check up.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I envy your artistic ability.


linkan said:


> Another painting night success !!
> So much fun with me and the girls. It was our instructors last night there, and she made it nice and fun
> I am paying for it today I'm so sore and
> tired ... totally worth it just for the fun with my daughters. !!!
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> So sad DIL has so much pain. Sending her warm healing cyber hugs.


Thankyou Jinx. Its hard to watch someone hurt so much. and she's such a nice person.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's quite a show, what are those horns called that they carry on their shoulders? We were in Boston once and came out of the market building to face a 128 piece marching band, spread out in front of us, like they were just waiting for us to come out, it was spectacular!!


They are tubas and baritones. Hope the parade for New Year's is televised.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Another painting night success !!
> So much fun with me and the girls. It was our instructors last night there, and she made it nice and fun
> I am paying for it today I'm so sore and
> tired ... totally worth it just for the fun with my daughters. !!!
> ...


That sounds such a fun thing to do together, with wonderful results!x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I made it. I learnt that my score of 49 minutes each hour of interrupted sleep has now changed to 4.4 an hour (anything under 5 is OK). So I am actually getting a lot more sleep. I still sleep for far too long but suspect I am playing catch up. I go back in three months for a check up.


That's great news, I have been using my CPAP every night recently & feel much better. Wish it took pain away too! I'm sure you will soon feel much better. Getting that much extra quality sleep must be benefiting you?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I made it. I learnt that my score of 49 minutes each hour of interrupted sleep has now changed to 4.4 an hour (anything under 5 is OK). So I am actually getting a lot more sleep. I still sleep for far too long but suspect I am playing catch up. I go back in three months for a check up.


So glad that you are having good results!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Not to bad here today sitting at 80 with low humidity not to bad at all....can't wait till the cool weather sets in!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Not to bad here today sitting at 80 with low humidity not to bad at all....can't wait till the cool weather sets in!


I'll swap, would love some hot weather. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That  sounds such a fun thing to do together, with wonderful results!x


Ditto from me, Linky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll swap, would love some hot weather. xx


I think our hot weather is finished for now. We're at a comfortable upper 60s low 70sF, which is perfect! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I think our hot weather is finished for now. We're at a comfortable upper 60s low 70sF, which is perfect! :sm02: xxxooo


We're about 60 at the moment during the day. :sm25:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We're about 60 at the moment during the day. :sm25:


We're having below average today -- it's only 56F right now. We just had a really nasty rainstorm move through. :sm06:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> We're having below average today -- it's only 56F right now. We just had a really nasty rainstorm move through. :sm06:


Oh, I know all about rain.☔☔


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh, I know all about rain.☔☔


I know you do. :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Watching Garfield with the kids! I think I will work on Michaels blanket!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am a bit like that today! The weather here is swapping and changing all the time, an playing haddock with the FM, and arthritis! I have had to spend a lot of time in bed these last few days, but if hadn't helped much. My meds aren't doing much at the moment either! Oh well! One just has to keep on keeping on! ????


My aunt told me Aspercream helped her arthritis. When I tore my meniscus I tried it and I think it helped.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what I will be doing the rest of the week? Just had this lot delivered, someone is coming to cut it into lengths this evening and I will be splitting after that.


I'm guessing you don't need a gym membership. You must be physically fit.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hoping hubby gets all good reports on his health. Good job on all you have accomplished. I love my Roomba robot vacuum. It does a great job under the beds, tables, and other places I cannot reach with a regular vac. If you run out of paperwork I will share some on mine with you.


Nice to know it works. We had a pool robot and a toy robot that had a tray and brought snacks.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jollypolly said:


> I'm guessing you don't need a gym membership. You must be physically fit.


Actually I am about the least fittest person I know. Due to side effects of statins I physically can't do an awful lot. Fortunately it affects my legs more than my arms so log splitting, although painful sometimes can be done. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love marching bands! I believe the horns are called a Tuba.


Oh, ok, we have tubas but they are slightly different in that the are held in front of the player like this but I guess if you are marching with it, it's a lot easier to carry on you're shoulder!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, ok, we have tubas but they are slightly different in that the are held in front of the player like this but I guess if you are marching with it, it's a lot easier to carry on you're shoulder!!


Probably the same length as the others but these ones are wound up more, if you know what I mean????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. We has a lot of rain yesterday so l finished the crochet l was fdoing. I've lengthened a wingspan shawl I made ahes ago turning it into a poncho.

I am hoping to go out to lunch with a friend today, but she's not too good with her arthritis at the moment. 

I will now try and do catch up. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Another painting night success !!
> So much fun with me and the girls. It was our instructors last night there, and she made it nice and fun
> I am paying for it today I'm so sore and
> tired ... totally worth it just for the fun with my daughters. !!!
> ...


Lovely paintings Angela and glad you had fun with your girls xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sending you lots of gentle hugs. I had to give DIL a gentle arm round cuddle in hug yesterday, She cried and cried. I wish I had it and not her. Lifes not fair.
> 
> I got some of that coffee I was having at your house and I have it in my fancy tea cup and saucer you gave me. I alwayd think of you when I drink it.


Sending lots of healing vibes to your DIL. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I was going to but was too impatient and wanted to get started on my shawl, so am managing to cope with my"knickers in a twist" needle. :sm12: :sm12: :sm09:


Oo-er missus!!! :sm12: :sm02: You could always slip your stitches onto another circular while you straighten yours out, I bet you'd find it easier, knitting on a straight needle!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I made it. I learnt that my score of 49 minutes each hour of interrupted sleep has now changed to 4.4 an hour (anything under 5 is OK). So I am actually getting a lot more sleep. I still sleep for far too long but suspect I am playing catch up. I go back in three months for a check up.


I guess your body has to get used to the 'new you' and I'm sure you will settle into a normal sleeping pattern in due course! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I guess your body has to get used to the 'new you' and I'm sure you will settle into a normal sleeping pattern in due course! xxxx


What she said. Morning June xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are tubas and baritones. Hope the parade for New Year's is televised.


Actually, I'm pretty sure they do broadcast it now, I will have to remember to watch it, maybe with the sound down if I over-celebrated the previous night!! :sm04: :sm14: :sm22: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll swap, would love some hot weather. xx


The grass is always greener - especially in Wales!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's the big Knitting and Stitching show at Ally Pally soon. June and l and hopefully Rebecca are meeting up there on Saturday 8 October. If anyone else is planning to go let us know and we could meet up for lunch. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually I am about the least fittest person I know. Due to side effects of statins I physically can't do an awful lot. Fortunately it affects my legs more than my arms so log splitting, although painful sometimes can be done. xxx


Have you asked for a different type of statin Barny? The first one I tried gave me horrible aches and pains but after I complained and got them changed to Atorvastatin, I am pretty well ache free!! My sister had exactly the same thing but had to try three or four before she could find one that suited. You don't have to put up with the side effects!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I must get up now. Still not caught up properly. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its 10C here. This afternoon Ive got over 60's. Its time I won a raffle.haha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Probably the same length as the others but these ones are wound up more, if you know what I mean????


Probably have different mouth-tube? arrangements!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. We has a lot of rain yesterday so l finished the crochet l was fdoing. I've lengthened a wingspan shawl I made ahes ago turning it into a poncho.
> 
> I am hoping to go out to lunch with a friend today, but she's not too good with her arthritis at the moment.
> 
> I will now try and do catch up. Xx


Good morning dear! We were up early as to see in the guys replacing part of our new bed, the original bed was creaking like an old man - perhaps it was DH and it didn't need replacing at all?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Then I have to see the dentist at eleven for the second half of my deep clean but I'm not having it, too painful and even after two weeks, my mouth is too sore. However, I have what my mum would have called a gumboil so I will get her to have a look at that instead!! Then, we are out to lunch and the cinema to see Bridget Jones' Baby. I hear it is hysterically funny so had better look out a Tena or two!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oo-er missus!!! :sm12: :sm02: You could always slip your stitches onto another circular while you straighten yours out, I bet you'd find it easier, knitting on a straight needle!!! xxx


Quite probably but I'm persevering and coping OK. My circular is a cheap ancient one, I'm too tight to pay for posh modern ones. Actually it is only 80 cm and I could do with a longer one, I hate to think how many stitches I've got on at the moment and still a long way to go. It takes ages to do one row now. It's dull and damp here today so won't be outside although the log cutter came last night and should be here this afternoon, then it will be logs, logs, logs. Yippee. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> The grass is always greener - especially in Wales!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


And grows quicker. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have you asked for a different type of statin Barny? The first one I tried gave me horrible aches and pains but after I complained and got them changed to Atorvastatin, I am pretty well ache free!! My sister had exactly the same thing but had to try three or four before she could find one that suited. You don't have to put up with the side effects!!! xxxx


We're on the same statins as well !!! Having said that I am getting all the side effects with them but have tried changing them to others but they didn't work as well. :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Probably have different mouth-tube? arrangements!! :sm09: :sm09:


Didn't think of that, probably a lot of differences. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Quite probably but I'm persevering and coping OK. My circular is a cheap ancient one, I'm too tight to pay for posh modern ones. Actually it is only 80 cm and I could do with a longer one, I hate to think how many stitches I've got on at the moment and still a long way to go. It takes ages to do one row now. It's dull and damp here today so won't be outside although the log cutter came last night and should be here this afternoon, then it will be logs, logs, logs. Yippee. xxx


At least you'll be ready for the real winter as opposed to the summer - winter you've been having!! Xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sure you have tried other statins. Is it worth living with the side effects compared to the unknown benefits of taking the drug?


Barn-dweller said:


> Actually I am about the least fittest person I know. Due to side effects of statins I physically can't do an awful lot. Fortunately it affects my legs more than my arms so log splitting, although painful sometimes can be done. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What is deep cleaning? Cannot imagine cleaning that would hurt to begin with, but after 2 weeks is confusing to me.


London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! We were up early as to see in the guys replacing part of our new bed, the original bed was creaking like an old man - perhaps it was DH and it didn't need replacing at all?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Then I have to see the dentist at eleven for the second half of my deep clean but I'm not having it, too painful and even after two weeks, my mouth is too sore. However, I have what my mum would have called a gumboil so I will get her to have a look at that instead!! Then, we are out to lunch and the cinema to see Bridget Jones' Baby. I hear it is hysterically funny so had better look out a Tena or two!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We're on the same statins as well !!! Having said that I am getting all the side effects with them but have tried changing them to others but they didn't work as well. :sm25:


Morning Barny, don't overdo the logs. My doctor has taken me off statins altogether. I tried so many and they all played havoc with my fm. She did a test and my risk is so minimal that she said it was safer for me to come off them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! We were up early as to see in the guys replacing part of our new bed, the original bed was creaking like an old man - perhaps it was DH and it didn't need replacing at all?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Then I have to see the dentist at eleven for the second half of my deep clean but I'm not having it, too painful and even after two weeks, my mouth is too sore. However, I have what my mum would have called a gumboil so I will get her to have a look at that instead!! Then, we are out to lunch and the cinema to see Bridget Jones' Baby. I hear it is hysterically funny so had better look out a Tena or two!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good luck at the dentist. I have heard that the film is very good. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:45 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It is misty out. Not quite fog.
Our paralympic athletes are arriving in Toronto Airport and NO ONE is there to meet them. Apparently the plane was supposed to arrive last night and was delayed, so it's coming in now and not a soul in sight in the airport to greet them. The TV is trying to get people to rush up to the airport. Wish I could go but I need to rush to work soon. It's Tuesday so Knit Night tonight.
Apparently there is trouble down in Australia and mum's guy, Stuart, may be coming home early. His son's lady needs to be hospitalized. Her family is trying to convince her to go, but she wants to stay out while Stuart is there. They are now all at her parent's house and Stuart is trying to get a flight out early.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! We were up early as to see in the guys replacing part of our new bed, the original bed was creaking like an old man - perhaps it was DH and it didn't need replacing at all?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Then I have to see the dentist at eleven for the second half of my deep clean but I'm not having it, too painful and even after two weeks, my mouth is too sore. However, I have what my mum would have called a gumboil so I will get her to have a look at that instead!! Then, we are out to lunch and the cinema to see Bridget Jones' Baby. I hear it is hysterically funny so had better look out a Tena or two!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


DD has to have her mouth frozen to get cleaning done. She has damage to her teeth and gums from when she was a baby. 
Cringing in sympathy for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The grass is always greener - especially in Wales!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I need some of that green grass. I still have holes from all the drought this summer and the baby grasses are barely coming up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Nice to know it works. We had a pool robot and a toy robot that had a tray and brought snacks.


I like that toy robot. I could put kitty kibbles on its tray and it could feed the cats . :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm really late now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> What is deep cleaning? Cannot imagine cleaning that would hurt to begin with, but after 2 weeks is confusing to me.


Hi jinx, first they shoot about 6 syringes of anaesthetic into your gum, fail to wait for it to work and then dig about ferociously into your gums around the teeth! Apparently, my gums are still swollen and painful because they are already so unhealthy!! Sadly, it's heredity again, both my parents had all their teeth out in their forties so I'm actually doing ok as I have none missing - yet!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD has to have her mouth frozen to get cleaning done. She has damage to her teeth and gums from when she was a baby.
> Cringing in sympathy for you.


Thanks hun, I have my mouth frozen too but the injections are painful and don't stop all sensation until after I leave the dentist!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi jinx, first they shoot about 6 syringes of anaesthetic into your gum, fail to wait for it to work and then dig about ferociously into your gums around the teeth! Apparently, my gums are still swollen and painful because they are already so unhealthy!! Sadly, it's heredity again, both my parents had all their teeth out in their forties so I'm actually doing ok as I have none missing - yet!!!


 :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: grrrrr....you are brave


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Ugh! Are all cleanings like this or are you just special?


London Girl said:


> Hi jinx, first they shoot about 6 syringes of anaesthetic into your gum, fail to wait for it to work and then dig about ferociously into your gums around the teeth! Apparently, my gums are still swollen and painful because they are already so unhealthy!! Sadly, it's heredity again, both my parents had all their teeth out in their forties so I'm actually doing ok as I have none missing - yet!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: grrrrr....you are brave


I completely agree! Sending you warm and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Ugh! Are all cleanings like this or are you just special?


She is very very special, but that has nothing to do with her teeth xxxxxxx

ps love the new avatar xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yeah, good news. It is working as planned. Do you feel more refreshed when you get up?


probably better than before, but still tired.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi jinx, first they shoot about 6 syringes of anaesthetic into your gum, fail to wait for it to work and then dig about ferociously into your gums around the teeth! Apparently, my gums are still swollen and painful because they are already so unhealthy!! Sadly, it's heredity again, both my parents had all their teeth out in their forties so I'm actually doing ok as I have none missing - yet!!!


My six-monthly hygiene check and clean seems to do well enough. If I had to have injections I'd stop!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Tuesday today, so lunch with my ladies as usual. It was supposed to rain, but it forgot. It is cloudy and warmish. Tomorrow I have my twins after school. Yeah!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you. It is fall here so I needed a hat to denote that fact. After I read what I wrote I also realized she is extremely special.


PurpleFi said:


> She is very very special, but that has nothing to do with her teeth xxxxxxx
> 
> ps love the new avatar xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've not been around much, sorry. Just very tired. I've had three busy weekends in a row, each one busier than the last. And this last one quite stressful too, so I am looking forward to some quiet weekends.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Perhaps you need to ignore being tired. Remind yourself you have slept xx number of hours and are refreshed and raring to go. Being tired may just be an old habit now. Sorry, that sounds preachy, not my intention. Just a caring idea. On doctors orders when I am extremely fatigued and tired I exercise. I could not believe she was right, but after riding my bike for several minute I feel perky. Gets the old blood flowing again.


SaxonLady said:


> probably better than before, but still tired.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've not been around much, sorry. Just very tired. I've had three busy weekends in a row, each one busier than the last. And this last one quite stressful too, so I am looking forward to some quiet weekends.


Sending you loads of soothing hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you loads of soothing hugs xxxxxx


Me, too, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, we all seem to npbe moaning about the weather. I'm really cold today, wearing a jumper too. Not done much today, over did it yesterday, so I'm in horrible pain. DD phoned this morning & told me the rainbow cardi is too short!! Thank goodness it's a top down so I'm now adding a couple more stripes. I've been making him a hoodie this week & now have to make that longer too. Not knitting him anything else for a while, he's growing too fast. While he was here he stood up & walked about 5 steps, not bad for 10 months. Scary!!!! Have a good evening everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: grrrrr....you are brave


Hahaha, not really, I told her I wasn't having it done!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry about the pain. Sending some sunny rays to warm and heal you. 
Gotta love those top down sweaters. Better check the sleeve length as long as you are lengthening.


LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, we all seem to npbe moaning about the weather. I'm really cold today, wearing a jumper too. Not done much today, over did it yesterday, so I'm in horrible pain. DD phoned this morning & told me the rainbow cardi is too short!! Thank goodness it's a top down so I'm now adding a couple more stripes. I've been making him a hoodie this week & now have to make that longer too. Not knitting him anything else for a while, he's growing too fast. While he was here he stood up & walked about 5 steps, not bad for 10 months. Scary!!!! Have a good evening everyone. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Busy is bad enough without the stress. Hope you get some me time very soon.


lifeline said:


> I've not been around much, sorry. Just very tired. I've had three busy weekends in a row, each one busier than the last. And this last one quite stressful too, so I am looking forward to some quiet weekends.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Ugh! Are all cleanings like this or are you just special?


Well yes, of course I am special, lol!!! All my cleanings appear to be like this as I have 'pockets' in my gums but I know of several other people who have gone through this cleaning and they have all said "NO more!!"


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've not been around much, sorry. Just very tired. I've had three busy weekends in a row, each one busier than the last. And this last one quite stressful too, so I am looking forward to some quiet weekends.


I hope you get them love, looking back now I can't understand how I ever found the energy to go to work every day!! Take care of yourself dear! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, we all seem to npbe moaning about the weather. I'm really cold today, wearing a jumper too. Not done much today, over did it yesterday, so I'm in horrible pain. DD phoned this morning & told me the rainbow cardi is too short!! Thank goodness it's a top down so I'm now adding a couple more stripes. I've been making him a hoodie this week & now have to make that longer too. Not knitting him anything else for a while, he's growing too fast. While he was here he stood up & walked about 5 steps, not bad for 10 months. Scary!!!! Have a good evening everyone. Xx


Oh dear, now the fun starts! Sorry about the jacket being too short but glad you have the means to put it right!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, you are special. There is no one quite like you. Are you able to get a second opinion?


London Girl said:


> Well yes, of course I am special, lol!!! All my cleanings appear to be like this as I have 'pockets' in my gums but I know of several other people who have gone through this cleaning and they have all said "NO more!!"


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Men, sure is a good thing I love him. Mr. Wonderful was going to McDonald's for coffee with the guys. I ask him when he returned to please bring me a cup. He said sure, glad to. He came home and handed me an empty cup and laughed like heck. Well, I guess I did just ask for a cup.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes, you are special. There is no one quite like you. Are you able to get a second opinion?


She said she could try referring me to hospital but has had many over 60s rejected recently so probably not worth the bother. Tempted to change dentists but I think they are all just money-makers these days, sorry to be so cynical!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Men, sure is a good thing I love him. Mr. Wonderful was going to McDonald's for coffee with the guys. I ask him when he returned to please bring me a cup. He said sure, glad to. He came home and handed me an empty cup and laughed like heck. Well, I guess I did just ask for a cup.


....and oh, how you laughed!!! :sm13: :sm22: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Ive been to over 60's...I'm losing the plot.! I never won a penny. I did win a tin of marrowfat peas!!!!! (no comments please). I think Ive lost all the luck I had, ahhaha. Well it was good while it lasted, and its still a good afternoon of laughs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Men, sure is a good thing I love him. Mr. Wonderful was going to McDonald's for coffee with the guys. I ask him when he returned to please bring me a cup. He said sure, glad to. He came home and handed me an empty cup and laughed like heck. Well, I guess I did just ask for a cup.


I'd have been tempted to punch his lights out.......DH and me have had words agin, he was talking to me like I was an idiot. Then he thinks a cuddle makes up :sm09: well...like I told him. he cant talk to me like that and want a cuddle, so Im going in a mood. hahahaha :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I did not want to say that about your dentist, but.... It is a shame that medical and dental issues often come down to the almighty dollar/pound.


London Girl said:


> She said she could try referring me to hospital but has had many over 60s rejected recently so probably not worth the bother. Tempted to change dentists but I think they are all just money-makers these days, sorry to be so cynical!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She said she could try referring me to hospital but has had many over 60s rejected recently so probably not worth the bother. Tempted to change dentists but I think they are all just money-makers these days, sorry to be so cynical!!


You cant say anything good to me about dentists... they make a small fortune out of us. I'm not going near again unless I really really really need to...... :sm15:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am too old to waste any of my time being angry or in a mood. I am just thinking of ways to get even. I found out that men do not have the ability to say I am sorry. There is something about the way their tongue is shaped that prevents them saying those words.


grandma susan said:


> I'd have been tempted to punch his lights out.......DH and me have had words agin, he was talking to me like I was an idiot. Then he thinks a cuddle makes up :sm09: well...like I told him. he cant talk to me like that and want a cuddle, so Im going in a mood. hahahaha :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Ive been to over 60's...I'm losing the plot.! I never won a penny. I did win a tin of marrowfat peas!!!!! (no comments please). I think Ive lost all the luck I had, ahhaha. Well it was good while it lasted, and its still a good afternoon of laughs.


Well that's the most important thing, you can't buy a good laugh!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am too old to waste any of my time being angry or in a mood. I am just thinking of ways to get even. I found out that men do not have the ability to say I am sorry. There is something about the way their tongue is shaped that prevents them saying those words.


Quite right, if they are made to say it, it comes out in a horrible tone or worse still "I apologise"!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually I did smile widely. Paybacks are heck. Wait until he asks me to bring him water and I pour it over his head as he did not ask for it in a glass.


London Girl said:


> ....and oh, how you laughed!!! :sm13: :sm22: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Evening all, I am writing this now as I don't know how capable I will be of moving later. All our logs have now been sawn up and both garages have piles of logs in them waiting to be split. Have spent the last 4 hours splitting some and now I'm knackered. The lad was great and moved them all indoors for us. Will now collapse and catch up. See you later, perhaps. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, I am writing this now as I don't know how capable I will be of moving later. All our logs have now been sawn up and both garages have piles of logs in them waiting to be split. Have spent the last 4 hours splitting some and now I'm knackered. The lad was great and moved them all indoors for us. Will now collapse and catch up. See you later, perhaps. xxx


Please give yourself a few days off, sounds as if you havd done far too much. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Please give yourself a few days off, sounds as if you havd done far too much. Xxx


Chance would be a fine thing. We are going to have a couple more deliveries of logs in due course so these have got to be split and stored. xxx :sm25:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am too old to waste any of my time being angry or in a mood. I am just thinking of ways to get even. I found out that men do not have the ability to say I am sorry. There is something about the way their tongue is shaped that prevents them saying those words.


hahaha :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, ok, we have tubas but they are slightly different in that the are held in front of the player like this but I guess if you are marching with it, it's a lot easier to carry on you're shoulder!!


Somehow that doesn't seem right but I have searched for horns in a marching band and this is all that comes up I know which one you mean that looks like it wraps around them....hhhmmm...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sousaphone tuba. 






binkbrice said:


> Somehow that doesn't seem right but I have searched for horns in a marching band and this is all that comes up I know which one you mean that looks like it wraps around them....hhhmmm...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! We were up early as to see in the guys replacing part of our new bed, the original bed was creaking like an old man - perhaps it was DH and it didn't need replacing at all?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Then I have to see the dentist at eleven for the second half of my deep clean but I'm not having it, too painful and even after two weeks, my mouth is too sore. However, I have what my mum would have called a gumboil so I will get her to have a look at that instead!! Then, we are out to lunch and the cinema to see Bridget Jones' Baby. I hear it is hysterically funny so had better look out a Tena or two!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


DH had that done I think the same day you did and he is in terrible pain with it...I know I am not having it done anymore now!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Ugh! Are all cleanings like this or are you just special?


I have had to have it done also and they claim that once you have it that's all you can have well not me let them all rot at this point that deep cleaning hurts!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She said she could try referring me to hospital but has had many over 60s rejected recently so probably not worth the bother. Tempted to change dentists but I think they are all just money-makers these days, sorry to be so cynical!!


I think that is it too! Your just telling it like it is!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Men, sure is a good thing I love him. Mr. Wonderful was going to McDonald's for coffee with the guys. I ask him when he returned to please bring me a cup. He said sure, glad to. He came home and handed me an empty cup and laughed like heck. Well, I guess I did just ask for a cup.


Yes you did but I don't know if I would have been so calm about it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry about the pain. Sending some sunny rays to warm and heal you.
> Gotta love those top down sweaters. Better check the sleeve length as long as you are lengthening.


Me, too, Chris. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Please give yourself a few days off, sounds as if you havd done far too much. Xxx


Ditto from me, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sousaphone tuba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barny I sincerely hope that you did not over do it!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, I am writing this now as I don't know how capable I will be of moving later. All our logs have now been sawn up and both garages have piles of logs in them waiting to be split. Have spent the last 4 hours splitting some and now I'm knackered. The lad was great and moved them all indoors for us. Will now collapse and catch up. See you later, perhaps. xxx


Good for you Barny.. hard work. Mine was all in months ago and now I will enjoy the benefits of being toasty and warm. Maybe a warm bath to ease the muscle aches? You will sleep like a log for sure. xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Doing less computer recently as my sight has been bothered for about a week with a large floater occluding the vision in my left eye, complete with flashing lights for 3 days. So irritating. Today the optometrist said I have a vitreous detachment which is fairly common but needed to be watched for a while in case of a retinal tear. The floater might clear in 6 months or my brain will get used to it. So back I go in 2 weeks. I'm getting new glasses as my prescription has changed as well. Ca'ching, Ca'ching!...$800


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Doing less computer recently as my sight has been bothered for about a week with a large floater occluding the vision in my left eye, complete with flashing lights for 3 days. So irritating. Today the optometrist said I have a vitreous detachment which is fairly common but needed to be watched for a while in case of a retinal tear. The floater might clear in 6 months or my brain will get used to it. So back I go in 2 weeks. I'm getting new glasses as my prescription has changed as well. Ca'ching, Ca'ching!...$800


Ouch! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

An achy morning from a dull Wales. Everything hurts this morning but am not getting any sympathy. A few more hours of log splitting will loosen everything up, I've been told. I have also been informed that I can have Friday morning off. We can go shopping instead!!!!! Still I'll get my own back, we've got a drive full of sawdust so he can sort that lot out. Definitely not having a wood burner next time we move. I don't think he realises that although I am a lot younger than him I'm still not in my prime anymore. Enough of the moaning, I'm sure you'll all have a better day than me. Off to the logs. See you later if I'm still here. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Ive just got up and its 10.30am...We are going to see the family later.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice pun.


Islander said:


> Good for you Barny.. hard work. Mine was all in months ago and now I will enjoy the benefits of being toasty and warm. Maybe a warm bath to ease the muscle aches? You will sleep like a log for sure. xox


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Ridiculous what new glasses cost. Most of the time, for me, they are very expensive hair bands. That is until I walk outside and need the sun protection. Hope the floaters clear up and you are able to be on the computer more.


Islander said:


> Doing less computer recently as my sight has been bothered for about a week with a large floater occluding the vision in my left eye, complete with flashing lights for 3 days. So irritating. Today the optometrist said I have a vitreous detachment which is fairly common but needed to be watched for a while in case of a retinal tear. The floater might clear in 6 months or my brain will get used to it. So back I go in 2 weeks. I'm getting new glasses as my prescription has changed as well. Ca'ching, Ca'ching!...$800


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I know it has to be done, but it seems awful for you to have to work so hard. I am sending a cyber massage. Hope it helps.


Barn-dweller said:


> An achy morning from a dull Wales. Everything hurts this morning but am not getting any sympathy. A few more hours of log splitting will loosen everything up, I've been told. I have also been informed that I can have Friday morning off. We can go shopping instead!!!!! Still I'll get my own back, we've got a drive full of sawdust so he can sort that lot out. Definitely not having a wood burner next time we move. I don't think he realises that although I am a lot younger than him I'm still not in my prime anymore. Enough of the moaning, I'm sure you'll all have a better day than me. Off to the logs. See you later if I'm still here. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I know it has to be done, but it seems awful for you to have to work so hard. I am sending a cyber massage. Hope it helps.


Don't think I received it right, the logs aren't splitting themselves. :sm12: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and 10'C (50'F). The day has started well. I had to chase a fat skunk off the front porch twice and dumped a cup of tea all over the kitchen. It will get better.
We had a little gathering at Knit Night, but lots of people walked by outside the window so we may have more next week. We also got to preview new yarn that had just come into the store. And I knit a few rows.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Doing less computer recently as my sight has been bothered for about a week with a large floater occluding the vision in my left eye, complete with flashing lights for 3 days. So irritating. Today the optometrist said I have a vitreous detachment which is fairly common but needed to be watched for a while in case of a retinal tear. The floater might clear in 6 months or my brain will get used to it. So back I go in 2 weeks. I'm getting new glasses as my prescription has changed as well. Ca'ching, Ca'ching!...$800


Try http://www.clearly.ca. You can upload a picture of yourself and try on the frames virtually. I've used them for my last two pairs of glasses. Having said that, I do go to a brick and mortar store to get my specialized computer glasses. I;m on the computer for 7 hours a day so I need them. I use http://www.zeiss.ca/vision-care/en_ca/spectacle-lenses-from-zeiss/lenses-for-computer-glasses.html lenses with frames from the brick and mortar store. Because I buy at least one frame from them, they will adjust both pairs of glasses to fit my face, so bonus.
Sorry about the floater. I've had floaters since DD was 5 and stuck a pencil in my eyeball. (Accidentally). I've gotten used to them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Doing less computer recently as my sight has been bothered for about a week with a large floater occluding the vision in my left eye, complete with flashing lights for 3 days. So irritating. Today the optometrist said I have a vitreous detachment which is fairly common but needed to be watched for a while in case of a retinal tear. The floater might clear in 6 months or my brain will get used to it. So back I go in 2 weeks. I'm getting new glasses as my prescription has changed as well. Ca'ching, Ca'ching!...$800


Oh dear, that's such a lot of dosh for your spex! I have also had problems with floaters and been told the same thing, it's so annoying when trying to read as my attention keeps wandering around with the floater!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sousaphone tuba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> An achy morning from a dull Wales. Everything hurts this morning but am not getting any sympathy. A few more hours of log splitting will loosen everything up, I've been told. I have also been informed that I can have Friday morning off. We can go shopping instead!!!!! Still I'll get my own back, we've got a drive full of sawdust so he can sort that lot out. Definitely not having a wood burner next time we move. I don't think he realises that although I am a lot younger than him I'm still not in my prime anymore. Enough of the moaning, I'm sure you'll all have a better day than me. Off to the logs. See you later if I'm still here. xxx


Tons of sympathy from me dear and I wish I could come and help you. Pace yourself, don't be a heroine, especially if that won't impress DH!! Love and gentle cyber hugs! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that's such a lot of dosh for your spex! I have also had problems with floaters and been told the same thing, it's so annoying when trying to read as my attention keeps wandering around with the floater!!!


Mine have a tendency to move when I'm driving, which is a little distracting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and 10'C (50'F). The day has started well. I had to chase a fat skunk off the front porch twice and dumped a cup of tea all over the kitchen. It will get better.
> We had a little gathering at Knit Night, but lots of people walked by outside the window so we may have more next week. We also got to preview new yarn that had just come into the store. And I knit a few rows.


That sounds like bliss!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Oops, the grandfather clock in the front room just chimed. I'm late. And I still have to drag the bins to the curb for pickup.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I will try sending it again. ;^)


Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think I received it right, the logs aren't splitting themselves. :sm12: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a slight warmer and sunnier Surrey. Just back from the dentist with gs2, he had to have a tooth out. He was great and now has the rest of the day off school. Trouble is he just loves school, he'll just have to put with Knutty Knitting Knanna.

Singing tonight, more new songs to learn, so it should be fun.

Sorry about the floaters Trish, mine are always worse first thing, but you do get used to them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like bliss!! xxx


Doesn't it just xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hopefully word of mouth will bring new members to your group. Maybe a sign in the window stating "We are the Monday night knitting group, come join us."


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and 10'C (50'F). The day has started well. I had to chase a fat skunk off the front porch twice and dumped a cup of tea all over the kitchen. It will get better.
> We had a little gathering at Knit Night, but lots of people walked by outside the window so we may have more next week. We also got to preview new yarn that had just come into the store. And I knit a few rows.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My little corner of the world is rocking and rolling again. I believe we have had rain every day for the past month. A little rain during the nite and a lot of sun during the day is perfect for me. Today is our first day of autumn. I am glad it is not the first day of winter as all the rain would be snow. Shoveling snow everyday gets old very fast.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's a bit chilly here this morning (around 48F), but supposed to be a nice sunny day. I'm off this afternoon for a trip down to see my sister and parents. Mom has a doctor appointment I need to take her to tomorrow. My sister helps out with them so much, I'm happy to be able to help when I can. My stepdad hurt his back on Monday and he shouldn't be driving at the moment. My sister had to take him to his back doctor yesterday. He's had some x-rays and will find out next Monday what's going on there. I hope it's nothing really serious, but given his age it could be. I'll be stopping in downtown Seattle on my way to have lunch with a friend. Looking forward to seeing her.

I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Perhaps you need to ignore being tired. Remind yourself you have slept xx number of hours and are refreshed and raring to go. Being tired may just be an old habit now. Sorry, that sounds preachy, not my intention. Just a caring idea. On doctors orders when I am extremely fatigued and tired I exercise. I could not believe she was right, but after riding my bike for several minute I feel perky. Gets the old blood flowing again.


Jinx you may well have got it right. Thanks for the suggestion. The other thing I thought is that it may just be eye strain. Although I do yawn a lot.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She said she could try referring me to hospital but has had many over 60s rejected recently so probably not worth the bother. Tempted to change dentists but I think they are all just money-makers these days, sorry to be so cynical!!


I'm quite happy with mine.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit chilly here this morning (around 48F), but supposed to be a nice sunny day. I'm off this afternoon for a trip down to see my sister and parents. Mom has a doctor appointment I need to take her to tomorrow. My sister helps out with them so much, I'm happy to be able to help when I can. My stepdad hurt his back on Monday and he shouldn't be driving at the moment. My sister had to take him to his back doctor yesterday. He's had some x-rays and will find out next Monday what's going on there. I hope it's nothing really serious, but given his age it could be. I'll be stopping in downtown Seattle on my way to have lunch with a friend. Looking forward to seeing her.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Enjoy your trip and say Hi to the family from us!! Hope your stepdad's back is better soon! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Try http://www.clearly.ca. You can upload a picture of yourself and try on the frames virtually. I've used them for my last two pairs of glasses. Having said that, I do go to a brick and mortar store to get my specialized computer glasses. I;m on the computer for 7 hours a day so I need them. I use http://www.zeiss.ca/vision-care/en_ca/spectacle-lenses-from-zeiss/lenses-for-computer-glasses.html lenses with frames from the brick and mortar store. Because I buy at least one frame from them, they will adjust both pairs of glasses to fit my face, so bonus.
> Sorry about the floater. I've had floaters since DD was 5 and stuck a pencil in my eyeball. (Accidentally). I've gotten used to them.


I've had good luck with 
http://www.zennioptical.com/?gclid=CLeUmfPjoM8CFQJZhgod9ZMKLw

and got both my regular and sun glasses from them.

I tried EyeBuyDirect also and had to send theirs back - very flimsy frames.

Good Luck.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your trip and say Hi to the family from us!! Hope your stepdad's back is better soon! xxxx


Thank you and me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I think I'm dying, I know I'm not dead 'cause it hurts too much. Gave up logging at 4, just couldn't do anymore and I wanted to get some knitting in today, I was too tired last night. Still don't seem to have made much of a dent in the wood pile and that's without looking in the other garage. DH is going to a meeting tomorrow afternoon so I might skive off. It looks as though I will be doing them all as DH only lasted an hour this morning clearing up the saw dust and was then tired. He just cannot do what he thinks he can any more. I think I will teach him to cook more and we can swap jobs. See you all later, must go and water my plants then sit down for the night. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Doing less computer recently as my sight has been bothered for about a week with a large floater occluding the vision in my left eye, complete with flashing lights for 3 days. So irritating. Today the optometrist said I have a vitreous detachment which is fairly common but needed to be watched for a while in case of a retinal tear. The floater might clear in 6 months or my brain will get used to it. So back I go in 2 weeks. I'm getting new glasses as my prescription has changed as well. Ca'ching, Ca'ching!...$800


I can't imagine a floater lasting that long, I get them but they only last about an hour to an hour and a half, I truly hope it goes away sooner!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> Sorry about the pain. Sending some sunny rays to warm and heal you.
> Gotta love those top down sweaters. Better check the sleeve length as long as you are lengthening.


Luckily he has short arms!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thanks hun, I have my mouth frozen too but the injections are painful and don't stop all sensation until after I leave the dentist!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


My dentist did mine using a laser, without any pain-killing first. It was very painful & I told him he's not doing that to me again!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'm dying, I know I'm not dead 'cause it hurts too much. Gave up logging at 4, just couldn't do anymore and I wanted to get some knitting in today, I was too tired last night. Still don't seem to have made much of a dent in the wood pile and that's without looking in the other garage. DH is going to a meeting tomorrow afternoon so I might skive off. It looks as though I will be doing them all as DH only lasted an hour this morning clearing up the saw dust and was then tired. He just cannot do what he thinks he can any more. I think I will teach him to cook more and we can swap jobs. See you all later, must go and water my plants then sit down for the night. xxx


Sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment. Could you get someone strong to help you? Just an idea, I know it isn't easy.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, I went to my slimming group today & put on 1/2lb, not amused, so DD & I went out for lunch & had chips! Went with DD & Little O to the dream tonight. O has not been well for a few months, he has been diagnosed with Migraine, being referred to see a peadiatrian . 
While I am writing this the prog Coast is on, it's in Cornwall. A very interesting bit on knitting Ganseys, they were beautiful. I remember my fisherman grandad wearing these all the time, even when he came up to London. My only memory of being in hospital with Polio, when I was 4 was grandad visiting me in his jumper?
I'm off to knit. Night night xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my dear, I feel so bad for you. I wish I was there to help. I cannot do much, but I would try.


Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'm dying, I know I'm not dead 'cause it hurts too much. Gave up logging at 4, just couldn't do anymore and I wanted to get some knitting in today, I was too tired last night. Still don't seem to have made much of a dent in the wood pile and that's without looking in the other garage. DH is going to a meeting tomorrow afternoon so I might skive off. It looks as though I will be doing them all as DH only lasted an hour this morning clearing up the saw dust and was then tired. He just cannot do what he thinks he can any more. I think I will teach him to cook more and we can swap jobs. See you all later, must go and water my plants then sit down for the night. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment. Could you get someone strong to help you? Just an idea, I know it isn't easy.


People with muscles cost money, I'm free. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Oh my dear, I feel so bad for you. I wish I was there to help. I cannot do much, but I would try.


At least you are all with in mind, although bodies would help :sm09: :sm09: Having someone to care is so nice. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Good for you Barny.. hard work. Mine was all in months ago and now I will enjoy the benefits of being toasty and warm. Maybe a warm bath to ease the muscle aches? You will sleep like a log for sure. xox


I shall ignore that pun, I am more likely to have nightmares about logs. xxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you are all with in mind, although bodies would help :sm09: :sm09: Having someone to care is so nice. xxx


Just wish we could be of more help, but in the meantime sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just wish we could be of more help, but in the meantime sending you lots of love xx


Me, too, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning from a sunny Wales, it looks lovely outside, shame I will be in the garage. I am NOT going to do logs this afternoon while DH is out. I shall have a lazy afternoon, knit and have a long soak in the bath. I expect we shall be out there shortly but he wants an early dinner so will have a short morning. My back won't take much more than that. Have a good day everyone, wish you were here.xxx :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Went up Family's yesterday. DIL has been on school trip to Alnwick Castle with the school children and she was shattered. DS came in with his bad back and swore down he was going to se if he could get another injection. Gs2 had been sick 5 times, GS1 was the only normal person.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I like your plan of having a shorter amount of time laboring in the garage. A little bit every day will get the chore accomplished.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a sunny Wales, it looks lovely outside, shame I will be in the garage. I am NOT going to do logs this afternoon while DH is out. I shall have a lazy afternoon, knit and have a long soak in the bath. I expect we shall be out there shortly but he wants an early dinner so will have a short morning. My back won't take much more than that. Have a good day everyone, wish you were here.xxx :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a busy active family. Hope everyone find relief from their ailments and that you do not become sick.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Went up Family's yesterday. DIL has been on school trip to Alnwick Castle with the school children and she was shattered. DS came in with his bad back and swore down he was going to se if he could get another injection. Gs2 had been sick 5 times, GS1 was the only normal person.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is dark in my little corner of the world. Not only the middle of the night, but more rain is on it's way. Those that do not like thunder and lightning are having a terrible time the past few weeks. Do not mind the rain, it is the humidity.
More closet cleaning for me today. I had planned to toss things as I cleaned. The only things that got tossed are phone books and insurance books from 2016 as the new 2017 books have arrived. Oh, also gave hubby vacuum hose attachments for his shop vac, he didn't need them, but our renter had been borrowing his. One woman's junk is another man's treasure. I guess that is why thrift stores are so popular around her. Now back to work.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My dentist did mine using a laser, without any pain-killing first. It was very painful & I told him he's not doing that to me again!


Ouch!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a sunny Wales, it looks lovely outside, shame I will be in the garage. I am NOT going to do logs this afternoon while DH is out. I shall have a lazy afternoon, knit and have a long soak in the bath. I expect we shall be out there shortly but he wants an early dinner so will have a short morning. My back won't take much more than that. Have a good day everyone, wish you were here.xxx :sm09:


So do we!! We may none of us be very spry but I'm sure if we all got together, we'd work out a way to make this job easier between us!! Until then, stick some Epsom Salts into your bath, it really does work!!! Love and Hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Went up Family's yesterday. DIL has been on school trip to Alnwick Castle with the school children and she was shattered. DS came in with his bad back and swore down he was going to se if he could get another injection. Gs2 had been sick 5 times, GS1 was the only normal person.


Oh dear, that's not good, hope things improve for them very soon! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is dark in my little corner of the world. Not only the middle of the night, but more rain is on it's way. Those that do not like thunder and lightning are having a terrible time the past few weeks. Do not mind the rain, it is the humidity.
> More closet cleaning for me today. I had planned to toss things as I cleaned. The only things that got tossed are phone books and insurance books from 2016 as the new 2017 books have arrived. Oh, also gave hubby vacuum hose attachments for his shop vac, he didn't need them, but our renter had been borrowing his. One woman's junk is another man's treasure. I guess that is why thrift stores are so popular around her. Now back to work.


They are pretty popular around here too, in fact I am dressed from head to toe in their products!! Well done on the closet cleaning, I too must get off my b*m and go and do something similar!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Went up Family's yesterday. DIL has been on school trip to Alnwick Castle with the school children and she was shattered. DS came in with his bad back and swore down he was going to se if he could get another injection. Gs2 had been sick 5 times, GS1 was the only normal person.


So sorry to hear that everyone is poorly, sending lots of healing vibes. There are no normal people in my family! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They are pretty popular around here too, in fact I am dressed from head to toe in their products!! Well done on the closet cleaning, I too must get off my b*m and go and do something similar!! xxxx


This closet clearing must be catching, for the past few days I have emptied and thrown out a load of stuff from my kitchen cupboards. And now I can't find anything!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Cleaning one closet makes a mess in every room in the house. I find things that I think should be in the bedroom, something else should be in the kitchen, oh this should be in the bathroom etc. I set the items in it's new room. Today I will put those things away. Of course that means I have to clean those closets to make the new items fit. Then I find things in that closet that should be in a different room and it starts all over again. 
My favorite things from thrift stores are old appliances or gadgets. They just do not make them like they use to. I always look at the yarn, but the people that mark it think it is spun gold. 


London Girl said:


> They are pretty popular around here too, in fact I am dressed from head to toe in their products!! Well done on the closet cleaning, I too must get off my b*m and go and do something similar!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If I move something important like medical supplies I leave a note behind telling hubby where it has been moved to. I think it is a man thing that they cannot find what is right in front of their face.


PurpleFi said:


> This closet clearing must be catching, for the past few days I have emptied and thrown out a load of stuff from my kitchen cupboards. And now I can't find anything!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and warmish Surrey. Had fun with the singing group last night and our teacher even admitted that we sounded pretty good. We learnt a lovely Christmas song and also polished up All that Jazz and When I'm 64. As usual after singing I slept like a log.

Today Mr P and I are going to look for some fabric to recover some dining chairs that he has been renovating. He is thinking more along the lines of William Morris while I am thinking funky. Let's see what happens.

Have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Have fun shopping. I am guessing whatever fabric you buy will be purple.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and warmish Surrey. Had fun with the singing group last night and our teacher even admitted that we sounded pretty good. We learnt a lovely Christmas song and also polished up All that Jazz and When I'm 64. As usual after singing I slept like a log.
> 
> Today Mr P and I are going to look for some fabric to recover some dining chairs that he has been renovating. He is thinking more along the lines of William Morris while I am thinking funky. Let's see what happens.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 14'C (57'F). I was woken up this night by a beeping fire alarm. It kept stopping as soon as I got out of bed so I couldn't figure out which one it was. I finally was able to catch it this morning and replace it's battery. We may have TOO many smoke alarms in this house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and warmish Surrey. Had fun with the singing group last night and our teacher even admitted that we sounded pretty good. We learnt a lovely Christmas song and also polished up All that Jazz and When I'm 64. As usual after singing I slept like a log.
> 
> Today Mr P and I are going to look for some fabric to recover some dining chairs that he has been renovating. He is thinking more along the lines of William Morris while I am thinking funky. Let's see what happens.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. xx


Do they all have to be the same? What about an eclectic mixture of both of your styles in complementary colours?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> If I move something important like medical supplies I leave a note behind telling hubby where it has been moved to. I think it is a man thing that they cannot find what is right in front of their face.


I need to convince mum to do that. Mum likes to change things around. I like everything to stay where it was. 
It's also a daughter thing. DD can never find whatever is right in front of her. Maybe it's a peripheral vision thing? What's the opposite of peripheral vision??


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So do we!! We may none of us be very spry but I'm sure if we all got together, we'd work out a way to make this job easier between us!! Until then, stick some Epsom Salts into your bath, it really does work!!! Love and Hugs xxxxxxxxxx


We could all have a log splitting party, then relax with wine and wool. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is dark in my little corner of the world. Not only the middle of the night, but more rain is on it's way. Those that do not like thunder and lightning are having a terrible time the past few weeks. Do not mind the rain, it is the humidity.
> More closet cleaning for me today. I had planned to toss things as I cleaned. The only things that got tossed are phone books and insurance books from 2016 as the new 2017 books have arrived. Oh, also gave hubby vacuum hose attachments for his shop vac, he didn't need them, but our renter had been borrowing his. One woman's junk is another man's treasure. I guess that is why thrift stores are so popular around her. Now back to work.


We've got the humidity too. I was sitting in the park and the wind kept changing from cool to hot, from the same direction.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Went up Family's yesterday. DIL has been on school trip to Alnwick Castle with the school children and she was shattered. DS came in with his bad back and swore down he was going to se if he could get another injection. Gs2 had been sick 5 times, GS1 was the only normal person.


Sending healing thoughts to your whole family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a sunny Wales, it looks lovely outside, shame I will be in the garage. I am NOT going to do logs this afternoon while DH is out. I shall have a lazy afternoon, knit and have a long soak in the bath. I expect we shall be out there shortly but he wants an early dinner so will have a short morning. My back won't take much more than that. Have a good day everyone, wish you were here.xxx :sm09:


Enjoy your day off from the logs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit chilly here this morning (around 48F), but supposed to be a nice sunny day. I'm off this afternoon for a trip down to see my sister and parents. Mom has a doctor appointment I need to take her to tomorrow. My sister helps out with them so much, I'm happy to be able to help when I can. My stepdad hurt his back on Monday and he shouldn't be driving at the moment. My sister had to take him to his back doctor yesterday. He's had some x-rays and will find out next Monday what's going on there. I hope it's nothing really serious, but given his age it could be. I'll be stopping in downtown Seattle on my way to have lunch with a friend. Looking forward to seeing her.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


I hope you had a great visit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Have fun shopping. I am guessing whatever fabric you buy will be purple.


Possibly not purple????xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Do they all have to be the same? What about an eclectic mixture of both of your styles in complementary colours?


I agree, I like mix snd match. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This closet clearing must be catching, for the past few days I have emptied and thrown out a load of stuff from my kitchen cupboards. And now I can't find anything!


Yes and it was you that started me off!! I have reorganised my spare china cupboard (shoved it all in the garage!) and put my blender, waffle maker, food processor and soup maker in the space created. I now have a completely clear worktop - for now at least, bliss!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Cleaning one closet makes a mess in every room in the house. I find things that I think should be in the bedroom, something else should be in the kitchen, oh this should be in the bathroom etc. I set the items in it's new room. Today I will put those things away. Of course that means I have to clean those closets to make the new items fit. Then I find things in that closet that should be in a different room and it starts all over again.
> My favorite things from thrift stores are old appliances or gadgets. They just do not make them like they use to. I always look at the yarn, but the people that mark it think it is spun gold.


Yes, same here, if you can even find any!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to convince mum to do that. Mum likes to change things around. I like everything to stay where it was.
> It's also a daughter thing. DD can never find whatever is right in front of her. Maybe it's a peripheral vision thing? What's the opposite of peripheral vision??


Tunnel vision??! Or is that the same thing?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Central vision. I thought it was only a man thing. Now I know better. I just straightened my dresser and found a note saying the pacemaker checking machine is on the closet shelf.


nitz8catz said:


> I need to convince mum to do that. Mum likes to change things around. I like everything to stay where it was.
> It's also a daughter thing. DD can never find whatever is right in front of her. Maybe it's a peripheral vision thing? What's the opposite of peripheral vision??


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you have an air fryer. Other members were taking about how great they are. Of course, I ordered one immediately. I love it. To get crispy brown food without the oil, mess, and calories is just right for me.


London Girl said:


> Yes and it was you that started me off!! I have reorganised my spare china cupboard (shoved it all in the garage!) and put my blender, waffle maker, food processor and soup maker in the space created. I now have a completely clear worktop - for now at least, bliss!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

UGH, The temperature in the house is 73 and have to run the air conditioner to removed the humidity.


nitz8catz said:


> We've got the humidity too. I was sitting in the park and the wind kept changing from cool to hot, from the same direction.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Went up Family's yesterday. DIL has been on school trip to Alnwick Castle with the school children and she was shattered. DS came in with his bad back and swore down he was going to se if he could get another injection. Gs2 had been sick 5 times, GS1 was the only normal person.


Happy families. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I like your plan of having a shorter amount of time laboring in the garage. A little bit every day will get the chore accomplished.


Have done a couple of hours this morning, might do another hour when dinner has settled and then that's it for the day.xxx :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to convince mum to do that. Mum likes to change things around. I like everything to stay where it was.
> It's also a daughter thing. DD can never find whatever is right in front of her. Maybe it's a peripheral vision thing? What's the opposite of peripheral vision??


Tunnel vision?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry to hear that everyone is poorly, sending lots of healing vibes. There are no normal people in my family! xx


What's normal? Not a concept I am familiar with. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Do you have an air fryer. Other members were taking about how great they are. Of course, I ordered one immediately. I love it. To get crispy brown food without the oil, mess, and calories is just right for me.


I had a look at them a couple of years ago but thought they seems really expensive. I wish I knew someone here that had one so I could see it in action!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to convince mum to do that. Mum likes to change things around. I like everything to stay where it was.
> It's also a daughter thing. DD can never find whatever is right in front of her. Maybe it's a peripheral vision thing? What's the opposite of peripheral vision??


Tunnel vision ?????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> We could all have a log splitting party, then relax with wine and wool. :sm09:


It would have to be a long party, there's loads still to do and DH is threatening to get some more. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Possibly not purple????xxx


WHAT??????????? Did I read that correctly? xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The only thing I could complain about is it's size. It is largish. I cannot believe the clean up. Just wipe with a damp cloth or could put it in dishwasher. So far I have only made chicken and french fries. Both were amazingly brown and crispy, just like they get in an oven. We thought it tasted good. It is not necessarily a time saver. The kitchen does not get hot like when you use an over. Oh btw, can you tell I like it. ;^)


London Girl said:


> I had a look at them a couple of years ago but thought they seems really expensive. I wish I knew someone here that had one so I could see it in action!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'm dying, I know I'm not dead 'cause it hurts too much. Gave up logging at 4, just couldn't do anymore and I wanted to get some knitting in today, I was too tired last night. Still don't seem to have made much of a dent in the wood pile and that's without looking in the other garage. DH is going to a meeting tomorrow afternoon so I might skive off. It looks as though I will be doing them all as DH only lasted an hour this morning clearing up the saw dust and was then tired. He just cannot do what he thinks he can any more. I think I will teach him to cook more and we can swap jobs. See you all later, must go and water my plants then sit down for the night. xxx


I don't know how but I think you should find another heat source; or source ready cut logs at a reasonable price. I did say I don't know how!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can't imagine a floater lasting that long, I get them but they only last about an hour to an hour and a half, I truly hope it goes away sooner!


I have had one for years. It hangs down in the middle of one eye and can be flicked out of the way. I don't notice it anymore unless I think about it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that's not good, hope things improve for them very soon! xxxxx


Me, too, Susan. Sending healing hugs to them all and you, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They are pretty popular around here too, in fact I am dressed from head to toe in their products!! Well done on the closet cleaning, I too must get off my b*m and go and do something similar!! xxxx


Me, too!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Went up Family's yesterday. DIL has been on school trip to Alnwick Castle with the school children and she was shattered. DS came in with his bad back and swore down he was going to se if he could get another injection. Gs2 had been sick 5 times, GS1 was the only normal person.


families! DH's chest x-ray showed 'nothing significant', and they are doing tests on 31st October. DS had a cat scan on his brain. They don't know what they are looking for, but will recognise it if/when they see it! He DOES have a brain, and a good IQ, but they are worried about his memory loss.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to convince mum to do that. Mum likes to change things around. I like everything to stay where it was.
> It's also a daughter thing. DD can never find whatever is right in front of her. Maybe it's a peripheral vision thing? What's the opposite of peripheral vision??


tunnel vision?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes and it was you that started me off!! I have reorganised my spare china cupboard (shoved it all in the garage!) and put my blender, waffle maker, food processor and soup maker in the space created. I now have a completely clear worktop - for now at least, bliss!


How wonderful. What I need is a tardis full of cupboards.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

sunshine and blue skies here today. It's the equinox, so days will soon be shorter than the nights. I was cold in bed last night because my mask blows cold air. I took it off at 6 am as I could not sleep. DH woke me at 10.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes and it was you that started me off!! I have reorganised my spare china cupboard (shoved it all in the garage!) and put my blender, waffle maker, food processor and soup maker in the space created. I now have a completely clear worktop - for now at least, bliss!


Well done, it does give one a sense of satisfaction, doesn't it? Xxx????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done, it does give one a sense of satisfaction, doesn't it? Xxx????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just come back from house hunting with my friend, Bernadette, she is trying to downsize, ideally to a bungalow but they are as rare as hens teeth around here and very, very pricy so we looked at two similar houses as she is now considering installing a stair lift if she can't find single story. One had no downstairs cloakroom, essential with arthritic knees and very little potential for installing one. The second one was a complete and utter dump, I felt I wanted a shower when I came out, very old wallpaper hanging off the walls, the tiniest bathroom ever, obnoxious, ancient kitchen, really dirty and the downstairs 'loo' had no door or lav seat and was being used as storage - oh and polystyrene tiles on every ceiling, some of which were held up with duck tape!! For this, they were asking £340,000 (about$460,000) and it was not advertised as a 'fixer-upper'!!! I have a feeling she may finish up staying put!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just come back from house hunting with my friend, Bernadette, she is trying to downsize, ideally to a bungalow but they are as rare as hens teeth around here and very, very pricy so we looked at two similar houses as she is now considering installing a stair lift if she can't find single story. One had no downstairs cloakroom, essential with arthritic knees and very little potential for installing one. The second one was a complete and utter dump, I felt I wanted a shower when I came out, very old wallpaper hanging off the walls, the tiniest bathroom ever, obnoxious, ancient kitchen, really dirty and the downstairs 'loo' had no door or lav seat and was being used as storage - oh and polystyrene tiles on every ceiling, some of which were held up with duck tape!! For this, they were asking £340,000 (about$460,000) and it was not advertised as a 'fixer-upper'!!! I have a feeling she may finish up staying put!!!


That sounds awful! :sm03:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My word that is expensive to my mind. Of course I live in the mid west and property is a lot cheaper here than in the big huge cities. Seems all anyone wants when buying a new home is stainless steel appliances and granite counter tops. I think there are so many things that are much more important than that. I wish her success with her search.


London Girl said:


> Have just come back from house hunting with my friend, Bernadette, she is trying to downsize, ideally to a bungalow but they are as rare as hens teeth around here and very, very pricy so we looked at two similar houses as she is now considering installing a stair lift if she can't find single story. One had no downstairs cloakroom, essential with arthritic knees and very little potential for installing one. The second one was a complete and utter dump, I felt I wanted a shower when I came out, very old wallpaper hanging off the walls, the tiniest bathroom ever, obnoxious, ancient kitchen, really dirty and the downstairs 'loo' had no door or lav seat and was being used as storage - oh and polystyrene tiles on every ceiling, some of which were held up with duck tape!! For this, they were asking £340,000 (about$460,000) and it was not advertised as a 'fixer-upper'!!! I have a feeling she may finish up staying put!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> My word that is expensive to my mind. Of course I live in the mid west and property is a lot cheaper here than in the big huge cities. Seems all anyone wants when buying a new home is stainless steel appliances and granite counter tops. I think there are so many things that are much more important than that. I wish her success with her search.


Thanks jinx, me too!! I checked on a website that gives the approximate value for similar houses in any particular road and the scruffy one came out at £285,000 so I very much doubt whether they'll sell it at the price they have it up for and in that condition!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just come back from house hunting with my friend, Bernadette, she is trying to downsize, ideally to a bungalow but they are as rare as hens teeth around here and very, very pricy so we looked at two similar houses as she is now considering installing a stair lift if she can't find single story. One had no downstairs cloakroom, essential with arthritic knees and very little potential for installing one. The second one was a complete and utter dump, I felt I wanted a shower when I came out, very old wallpaper hanging off the walls, the tiniest bathroom ever, obnoxious, ancient kitchen, really dirty and the downstairs 'loo' had no door or lav seat and was being used as storage - oh and polystyrene tiles on every ceiling, some of which were held up with duck tape!! For this, they were asking £340,000 (about$460,000) and it was not advertised as a 'fixer-upper'!!! I have a feeling she may finish up staying put!!!


Sorry to hear the house hunt didn't work out. Could she not put a stairlift in her present house and save the expense of moving. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear the house hunt didn't work out. Could she not put a stairlift in her present house and save the expense of moving. Xx


She may have to resort to that but the garden is huge and she struggles to cope with it plus it is on a very busy, noisy main road!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She may have to resort to that but the garden is huge and she struggles to cope with it plus it is on a very busy, noisy main road!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


Oh dear, what a difficult situation. Xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello ladies , i want to thank you all for the sweet response to my painting , at this place you pick the picture from their calendar that you want to paint and they walk you through step by step how to do it.  
It was crazy fun and i loved getting out and doing something with my girls . There will be more to come for sure lol .

On another note i just got a call from Binky that our Mom is in the hospital and they think she has a blockage in her heart . They are keeping her tonight and tomorrow she will likely have to have surgery to fix said blockage.
So healing thoughts please , she needs all the help she can get.

I will keep you all informed and i know Binky will too.
Love you all .XOXOXOXO


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies , i want to thank you all for the sweet response to my painting , at this place you pick the picture from their calendar that you want to paint and they walk you through step by step how to do it.
> It was crazy fun and i loved getting out and doing something with my girls . There will be more to come for sure lol .
> 
> On another note i just got a call from Binky that our Mom is in the hospital and they think she has a blockage in her heart . They are keeping her tonight and tomorrow she will likely have to have surgery to fix said blockage.
> ...


Thinking of you all xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies , i want to thank you all for the sweet response to my painting , at this place you pick the picture from their calendar that you want to paint and they walk you through step by step how to do it.
> It was crazy fun and i loved getting out and doing something with my girls . There will be more to come for sure lol .
> 
> On another note i just got a call from Binky that our Mom is in the hospital and they think she has a blockage in her heart . They are keeping her tonight and tomorrow she will likely have to have surgery to fix said blockage.
> ...


Healing hugs to your Mum. Remember me to her when you see her. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

For all my lovely friends......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> How wonderful. What I need is a tardis full of cupboards.


YES!!! :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Update on mine and Linky's mom she has had a heart attack and will be changing hospitals to have surgery they will run some more tests to decide if it will be for a stint or bypass.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For all my lovely friends......


Happy fall to you too! My favorite time of year although it was 93 today!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Update on mine and Linky's mom she has had a heart attack and will be changing hospitals to have surgery they will run some more tests to decide if it will be for a stint or bypass.


Sending more healing hug xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy fall to you too! My favorite time of year although it was 93 today!


my favourite season too. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm off to visit a local art gallery this morning, a friend has some mosaic exhibited there.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Yesterday we went over the moors to Helmsley. Couldnt decide which cafe to have a sandwich in and found out when we got it that we had chosen the wrong one...It was rubbish!. Today its sunny but I'm hoping to knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies , i want to thank you all for the sweet response to my painting , at this place you pick the picture from their calendar that you want to paint and they walk you through step by step how to do it.
> It was crazy fun and i loved getting out and doing something with my girls . There will be more to come for sure lol .
> 
> On another note i just got a call from Binky that our Mom is in the hospital and they think she has a blockage in her heart . They are keeping her tonight and tomorrow she will likely have to have surgery to fix said blockage.
> ...


Sending you love and hugs for your mam. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies , i want to thank you all for the sweet response to my painting , at this place you pick the picture from their calendar that you want to paint and they walk you through step by step how to do it.
> It was crazy fun and i loved getting out and doing something with my girls . There will be more to come for sure lol .
> 
> On another note i just got a call from Binky that our Mom is in the hospital and they think she has a blockage in her heart . They are keeping her tonight and tomorrow she will likely have to have surgery to fix said blockage.
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh dear, what a difficult situation. Xx


Also, of course, she has a dog, a whippet to be exact so she has to consider a garden big enough but not too big and where barking. hopefully, won't annoy the neighbours!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies , i want to thank you all for the sweet response to my painting , at this place you pick the picture from their calendar that you want to paint and they walk you through step by step how to do it.
> It was crazy fun and i loved getting out and doing something with my girls . There will be more to come for sure lol .
> 
> On another note i just got a call from Binky that our Mom is in the hospital and they think she has a blockage in her heart . They are keeping her tonight and tomorrow she will likely have to have surgery to fix said blockage.
> ...


Sending you all, especially your dear mum, more love and good wishes than you can handle! Keep us in the loop on mum's progress? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For all my lovely friends......


Aww, Bentley has a friend!! That's cute! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Update on mine and Linky's mom she has had a heart attack and will be changing hospitals to have surgery they will run some more tests to decide if it will be for a stint or bypass.


Even more good wishes and healing hugs flowing across the pond to you all! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a sunny but very cool Wales. Well the weather is good but I don't think I am. My back is killing me and I'm getting stomach spasms, (to put it politely) so have sent DH off with a shopping list and am staying here feeling sorry for myself. No logging today I need recovery time. 
Have finished my shawl it's now in the queue for blocking Now to decide what to do next. I was going to try another shawl but don't have the right yarn, I feel another visit to Deramores coming on, although I have been very good and not bought any since Wonderwool in April. Anyway DH owes me a treat. Have put a load in the washing machine and that's my lot for the day.
Off to look at patterns, see you later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 18'C (64'F). This is the warmest it will be today. Showers and a cold front are coming through. 
Yesterday was fun. There were 2 major beeps affecting about 800 people. The fellow on my team offered to help with one of the beeps as he had worked on it about 10 years ago. He was told to let the "younger, smarter" people look after it. I had a possible solution for the other beep but was told to stay out of it, so the fellow and I popped microwave popcorn and watched the mess unfold. Not only that, but other beeps came up that could be solved only by 2 of the "younger, smarter" people because they are the only ones that management lets access certain functions, so we had to turn other people away. We made sure to tell the people involved why we had to turn them away. The 2 major beeps were still beeping when I left. 
I got a card from someone that I had helped late in the day. It was a really pretty peacock card that I hung at the front of my cubicle.
And I got to knit in the park at lunch again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very cool Wales. Well the weather is good but I don't think I am. My back is killing me and I'm getting stomach spasms, (to put it politely) so have sent DH off with a shopping list and am staying here feeling sorry for myself. No logging today I need recovery time.
> Have finished my shawl it's now in the queue for blocking Now to decide what to do next. I was going to try another shawl but don't have the right yarn, I feel another visit to Deramores coming on, although I have been very good and not bought any since Wonderwool in April. Anyway DH owes me a treat. Have put a load in the washing machine and that's my lot for the day.
> Off to look at patterns, see you later. xxx


I think a cup of ginger tea and a knitting day are in order. Recover before you do anything else, the blasted logs will still be there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Also, of course, she has a dog, a whippet to be exact so she has to consider a garden big enough but not too big and where barking. hopefully, won't annoy the neighbours!!!


All the Whippets I've met have been fairly quiet. Not like the baying of a Beagle. 
Do you have any "Dog Parks" over there. Being close to a dog park may be an alternative to a larger garden.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Yesterday we went over the moors to Helmsley. Couldnt decide which cafe to have a sandwich in and found out when we got it that we had chosen the wrong one...It was rubbish!. Today its sunny but I'm hoping to knit.


Sorry you picked the wrong cafe. I hope the trip otherwise was worth it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm off to visit a local art gallery this morning, a friend has some mosaic exhibited there.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Happy Friday to you to. My favourite day of the week. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> my favourite season too. Xx


Sweater weather, yay! Just need to finish a couple of sweaters.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Update on mine and Linky's mom she has had a heart attack and will be changing hospitals to have surgery they will run some more tests to decide if it will be for a stint or bypass.


Sending hugs to you and your whole family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For all my lovely friends......


That's cute.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies , i want to thank you all for the sweet response to my painting , at this place you pick the picture from their calendar that you want to paint and they walk you through step by step how to do it.
> It was crazy fun and i loved getting out and doing something with my girls . There will be more to come for sure lol .
> 
> On another note i just got a call from Binky that our Mom is in the hospital and they think she has a blockage in her heart . They are keeping her tonight and tomorrow she will likely have to have surgery to fix said blockage.
> ...


One of the ladies at work has a picture similar to yours in her cubicle. I'll be asking her today, if she took a class. If so, I want the details.
Healing thoughts being sent to your mum.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She may have to resort to that but the garden is huge and she struggles to cope with it plus it is on a very busy, noisy main road!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


it's too bad she can't put a notice up somewhere that she will rent out space for a vegetable garden in her yard, in return for the renter mowing and keeping up the rest of the yard and flower gardens.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, me too!! I checked on a website that gives the approximate value for similar houses in any particular road and the scruffy one came out at £285,000 so I very much doubt whether they'll sell it at the price they have it up for and in that condition!!


Everyone wants the little brick 2 bedroom houses that were built all over Canada after WWII. People can charge just about any price for them, in any condition, and people are willing to pay.
Until just a couple months ago, there was a bylaw at the provincial level that specified minimum floorspace in any houses being built must be over 1000 sq feet. In Toronto especially, no one could afford the new, over 1000 sq feet houses unless multiple family members lived in them and contributed to the mortgages. A builder of small and tiny homes took the bylaw to court and now, any builder (or person) can build a smaller home now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies , i want to thank you all for the sweet response to my painting , at this place you pick the picture from their calendar that you want to paint and they walk you through step by step how to do it.
> It was crazy fun and i loved getting out and doing something with my girls . There will be more to come for sure lol .
> 
> On another note i just got a call from Binky that our Mom is in the hospital and they think she has a blockage in her heart . They are keeping her tonight and tomorrow she will likely have to have surgery to fix said blockage.
> ...


All my healing thoughts are focussed on her for the next 24 hours. She will be fine.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Update on mine and Linky's mom she has had a heart attack and will be changing hospitals to have surgery they will run some more tests to decide if it will be for a stint or bypass.


I hope they decide soon. Meanwhile I extend my 24 hours!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Yesterday we went over the moors to Helmsley. Couldnt decide which cafe to have a sandwich in and found out when we got it that we had chosen the wrong one...It was rubbish!. Today its sunny but I'm hoping to knit.


Go back and try the other one now. Especially if your weather is as good as ours right now. Not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very cool Wales. Well the weather is good but I don't think I am. My back is killing me and I'm getting stomach spasms, (to put it politely) so have sent DH off with a shopping list and am staying here feeling sorry for myself. No logging today I need recovery time.
> Have finished my shawl it's now in the queue for blocking Now to decide what to do next. I was going to try another shawl but don't have the right yarn, I feel another visit to Deramores coming on, although I have been very good and not bought any since Wonderwool in April. Anyway DH owes me a treat. Have put a load in the washing machine and that's my lot for the day.
> Off to look at patterns, see you later. xxx


At least you are being kind to yourself. You must take it easy until those spasms stop. Better yet, consult the doctor.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 18'C (64'F). This is the warmest it will be today. Showers and a cold front are coming through.
> Yesterday was fun. There were 2 major beeps affecting about 800 people. The fellow on my team offered to help with one of the beeps as he had worked on it about 10 years ago. He was told to let the "younger, smarter" people look after it. I had a possible solution for the other beep but was told to stay out of it, so the fellow and I popped microwave popcorn and watched the mess unfold. Not only that, but other beeps came up that could be solved only by 2 of the "younger, smarter" people because they are the only ones that management lets access certain functions, so we had to turn other people away. We made sure to tell the people involved why we had to turn them away. The 2 major beeps were still beeping when I left.
> I got a card from someone that I had helped late in the day. It was a really pretty peacock card that I hung at the front of my cubicle.
> And I got to knit in the park at lunch again.


Oh the freedom of being 'old and useless'!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Everyone wants the little brick 2 bedroom houses that were built all over Canada after WWII. People can charge just about any price for them, in any condition, and people are willing to pay.
> Until just a couple months ago, there was a bylaw at the provincial level that specified minimum floorspace in any houses being built must be over 1000 sq feet. In Toronto especially, no one could afford the new, over 1000 sq feet houses unless multiple family members lived in them and contributed to the mortgages. A builder of small and tiny homes took the bylaw to court and now, any builder (or person) can build a smaller home now.


Our houses are getting smaller and smaller as we run out of building space.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> A local store sells hand made sweaters and they are lovely and expensive. Being able to make them is a valuable talent your mom had.


I was very fortunate in that my grandmother was a wonderful knitter, and so was my mother; so I have inherited the talents of both of those wonderful women, the only bit I didn't inherit was the speed knitting, but I am able to make complicated patterns, and I do not have jumpers that are the same as any one else's! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> All my healing thoughts are focussed on her for the next 24 hours. She will be fine.


The same from me to CD xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am feeling quite tired, so I think I will take my medications, and go to bed! If I wake through the night, I will do a catch up then! Have a good day, everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies , i want to thank you all for the sweet response to my painting , at this place you pick the picture from their calendar that you want to paint and they walk you through step by step how to do it.
> It was crazy fun and i loved getting out and doing something with my girls . There will be more to come for sure lol .
> 
> On another note i just got a call from Binky that our Mom is in the hospital and they think she has a blockage in her heart . They are keeping her tonight and tomorrow she will likely have to have surgery to fix said blockage.
> ...


Has to you all, gat well soon 'mum'


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> families! DH's chest x-ray showed 'nothing significant', and they are doing tests on 31st October. DS had a cat scan on his brain. They don't know what they are looking for, but will recognise it if/when they see it! He DOES have a brain, and a good IQ, but they are worried about his memory loss.


That's good news about the X-Ray, hope the rest of the tests are ok. Glad your son had a brain, always helps!!  Hopefully they will soon be able to help him. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very cool Wales. Well the weather is good but I don't think I am. My back is killing me and I'm getting stomach spasms, (to put it politely) so have sent DH off with a shopping list and am staying here feeling sorry for myself. No logging today I need recovery time.
> Have finished my shawl it's now in the queue for blocking Now to decide what to do next. I was going to try another shawl but don't have the right yarn, I feel another visit to Deramores coming on, although I have been very good and not bought any since Wonderwool in April. Anyway DH owes me a treat. Have put a load in the washing machine and that's my lot for the day.
> Off to look at patterns, see you later. xxx


Sorry you are not feeling so good. I sophould gphave a look through Deremores, that's what I've been doing this morning. Whoops! I shouldn't have!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> At least you are being kind to yourself. You must take it easy until those spasms stop. Better yet, consult the doctor.


My consultant knows about them but there is nothing that can be done, apparently it happens sometimes so I just put up with them, but today I shall look after myself today DH can do as he wants. I'm staying put. Am thinking about starting a DK shawl to use up some more stash. Will see how it goes. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry you are not feeling so good. I sophould gphave a look through Deremores, that's what I've been doing this morning. Whoops! I shouldn't have!


I have resisted so far but am weakening. Did you buy any? :sm09: :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Having a lazy day today, was busy yesterday working, knitting then singing. We are doing a Beatles song this term which is probably the first song I knew the words to. It's a very nice arrangement. Tonight our choir are singing a a find-raising for a children's cancer charity. My fellow choir member, who helped me with my tribunal, is arranging it so I am very happy to help the cause & her.
Have a good rest of the day, see you later. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending more healing hug xx


From me, too, Lisa. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think a cup of ginger tea and a knitting day are in order. Recover before you do anything else, the blasted logs will still be there.


Ditto from me, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. Good news, rain is not predicted for today. Cloudy, overcast, and gray is what is predicted. I have my closets all cleaned and sorted. Perhaps you could help me figure out what to do with the overflow that is on my back counter in the kitchen. I am thinking just to cover it with one of the extra sheets and call it done. I am making 3inch snow people. The first one looks so sad and really needs someone to love him. The next one will be better, I hope. Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very cool Wales. Well the weather is good but I don't think I am. My back is killing me and I'm getting stomach spasms, (to put it politely) so have sent DH off with a shopping list and am staying here feeling sorry for myself. No logging today I need recovery time.
> Have finished my shawl it's now in the queue for blocking Now to decide what to do next. I was going to try another shawl but don't have the right yarn, I feel another visit to Deramores coming on, although I have been very good and not bought any since Wonderwool in April. Anyway DH owes me a treat. Have put a load in the washing machine and that's my lot for the day.
> Off to look at patterns, see you later. xxx


Sorry you're a bit poorly love but happy that you still feel up to a little light pattern-searching, yarn checking and needle clacking! Enjoy and we are all looking forward to seeing your shawl!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 18'C (64'F). This is the warmest it will be today. Showers and a cold front are coming through.
> Yesterday was fun. There were 2 major beeps affecting about 800 people. The fellow on my team offered to help with one of the beeps as he had worked on it about 10 years ago. He was told to let the "younger, smarter" people look after it. I had a possible solution for the other beep but was told to stay out of it, so the fellow and I popped microwave popcorn and watched the mess unfold. Not only that, but other beeps came up that could be solved only by 2 of the "younger, smarter" people because they are the only ones that management lets access certain functions, so we had to turn other people away. We made sure to tell the people involved why we had to turn them away. The 2 major beeps were still beeping when I left.
> I got a card from someone that I had helped late in the day. It was a really pretty peacock card that I hung at the front of my cubicle.
> And I got to knit in the park at lunch again.


So, all in all, the day wasn't a total write-off then?!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> All the Whippets I've met have been fairly quiet. Not like the baying of a Beagle.
> Do you have any "Dog Parks" over there. Being close to a dog park may be an alternative to a larger garden.


Most of our parks have areas where dogs can be exercised but this hound likes to go out and sniff the night air at 2.30 am or she barks and barks and barks!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> it's too bad she can't put a notice up somewhere that she will rent out space for a vegetable garden in her yard, in return for the renter mowing and keeping up the rest of the yard and flower gardens.


That is a good idea and I will certainly suggest it too her but I fear she is set on moving now, plus she has a buyer, the daughter of her next-door-neighbour!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Everyone wants the little brick 2 bedroom houses that were built all over Canada after WWII. People can charge just about any price for them, in any condition, and people are willing to pay.
> Until just a couple months ago, there was a bylaw at the provincial level that specified minimum floorspace in any houses being built must be over 1000 sq feet. In Toronto especially, no one could afford the new, over 1000 sq feet houses unless multiple family members lived in them and contributed to the mortgages. A builder of small and tiny homes took the bylaw to court and now, any builder (or person) can build a smaller home now.


I've just worked out that including both floors, my little house is 540 sq feet!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My consultant knows about them but there is nothing that can be done, apparently it happens sometimes so I just put up with them, but today I shall look after myself today DH can do as he wants. I'm staying put. Am thinking about starting a DK shawl to use up some more stash. Will see how it goes. xxx


Whatever causes it, I'm betting that stress has something to do with it............!!!
:sm22: :sm19: :sm26:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Good news, rain is not predicted for today. Cloudy, overcast, and gray is what is predicted. I have my closets all cleaned and sorted. Perhaps you could help me figure out what to do with the overflow that is on my back counter in the kitchen. I am thinking just to cover it with one of the extra sheets and call it done. I am making 3inch snow people. The first one looks so sad and really needs someone to love him. The next one will be better, I hope. Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday.


Love your way of dealing with all the 'stuff'!!! I have been sorting out my craft room, which for those who don't know is in a big insulated and under-floor heated chunk of my garage! I have managed to throw quite a lot away, just scraps really but I still have plenty left and found lots of stuff I didn't know I had!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the idea of your cozy home. I will quit feeling sad that mine is not larger. I am not a normal knitter. I only have a bit of stash. It looks like more as it is sorted into different weights and colors. I also only work on one project at a time. Hubby supports my habit and will even go to the store and purchase yarn if I need it. Love Walmart order it online and pick up in store. That way I get exactly what I want. 


London Girl said:


> Love your way of dealing with all the 'stuff'!!! I have been sorting out my craft room, which for those who don't know is in a big insulated and under-floor heated chunk of my garage! I have managed to throw quite a lot away, just scraps really but I still have plenty left and found lots of stuff I didn't know I had!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, stress usually figures in most health issues. Hoping resting and relaxing will make you feel better.


London Girl said:


> Whatever causes it, I'm betting that stress has something to do with it............!!!
> :sm22: :sm19: :sm26:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls I thibnk DH has seen his bum today....What a misery...Ive asked if hes ok and he assures me he is. Weve only been to ASDA so that is probably what it is. Hes very moody when he doesnt get out. Well, I'm not stopping him. He can be selfish sometimes.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very cool Wales. Well the weather is good but I don't think I am. My back is killing me and I'm getting stomach spasms, (to put it politely) so have sent DH off with a shopping list and am staying here feeling sorry for myself. No logging today I need recovery time.
> Have finished my shawl it's now in the queue for blocking Now to decide what to do next. I was going to try another shawl but don't have the right yarn, I feel another visit to Deramores coming on, although I have been very good and not bought any since Wonderwool in April. Anyway DH owes me a treat. Have put a load in the washing machine and that's my lot for the day.
> Off to look at patterns, see you later. xxx


Hope you are feeling better soon. You've done too much by the sounds of it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Go back and try the other one now. Especially if your weather is as good as ours right now. Not a cloud in the sky.


I still marvel over your green sea. It was beautiful with the sun sparkling down on it. As good as abroad, if not better.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Most of our parks have areas where dogs can be exercised but this hound likes to go out and sniff the night air at 2.30 am or she barks and barks and barks!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


Foot, kick and backside springs to mind........He's only bark once!!! :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I like the idea of your cozy home. I will quit feeling sad that mine is not larger. I am not a normal knitter. I only have a bit of stash. It looks like more as it is sorted into different weights and colors. I also only work on one project at a time. Hubby supports my habit and will even go to the store and purchase yarn if I need it. Love Walmart order it online and pick up in store. That way I get exactly what I want.


Sounds like you have life - and your closets - nicely sorted!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sitting here with tears in my eyes having just watched the final episode of Downton Abbey. Yes, I am a little late getting to it but at least I will get my life back again now after weeks of an hour or so most afternoons but I won't half miss it!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Everyone wants the little brick 2 bedroom houses that were built all over Canada after WWII. People can charge just about any price for them, in any condition, and people are willing to pay.
> Until just a couple months ago, there was a bylaw at the provincial level that specified minimum floorspace in any houses being built must be over 1000 sq feet. In Toronto especially, no one could afford the new, over 1000 sq feet houses unless multiple family members lived in them and contributed to the mortgages. A builder of small and tiny homes took the bylaw to court and now, any builder (or person) can build a smaller home now.


Good for them taking it to court I like watching that tiny living show but I need that much room just for my yarn it would never work for me but those that can make work should be able to if they so wish it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good for them taking it to court I like watching that tiny living show but I need that much room just for my yarn it would never work for me but those that can make work should be able to if they so wish it!


Quite right!!x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a great time this morning. Lots of lovely artwork, lottery, jewellry and stuff, lots of inspiration too. Ended up at the nice wool shop that I have taken, june, Susan and Nirzi to. And yes I bought wool. Only one bal, of variagated lilac..
Here's a photo of the fabrics l have bought for my dining chairs.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time this morning. Lots of lovely artwork, lottery, jewellry and stuff, lots of inspiration too. Ended up at the nice wool shop that I have taken, june, Susan and Nirzi to. And yes I bought wool. Only one bal, of variagated lilac..
> Here's a photo of the fabrics l have bought for my dining chairs.


Lovely and they co-ordinate beautifully, good choice!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Whatever causes it, I'm betting that stress has something to do with it............!!!
> :sm22: :sm19: :sm26:


Quite possibly, stress and strain are not a good combination, for me. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Yes, stress usually figures in most health issues. Hoping resting and relaxing will make you feel better.


Well I have certainly rested and relaxed today and have not been drawn into anything I didn't want to do. I go through periods of these spasms, just part and parcel of my problems. DH moved logs and cut the lawns, I didn't move. Or feel guilty. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely and they co-ordinate beautifully, good choice!! xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have certainly rested and relaxed today and have not been drawn into anything I didn't want to do. I go through periods of these spasms, just part and parcel of my problems. DH moved logs and cut the lawns, I didn't move. Or feel guilty. :sm09: :sm09:


Glad you have rested and very glad you aretnot feeling guilty xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely and they co-ordinate beautifully, good choice!! xxx


I completely agree. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time this morning. Lots of lovely artwork, lottery, jewellry and stuff, lots of inspiration too. Ended up at the nice wool shop that I have taken, june, Susan and Nirzi to. And yes I bought wool. Only one bal, of variagated lilac..
> Here's a photo of the fabrics l have bought for my dining chairs.


I love them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love them.


Thank you. Might even find some more at Ally Pally. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I might go and talk to judge judy. There doesnt seem to be anyone talking in this house. AND after all these years its not appealing at all. In fact it gets on my bloody nerves and I'm going to bed out of the way....I expect he'll feel like talking tomorrow. maybe I wont...good night


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I think I might go and talk to judge judy. There doesnt seem to be anyone talking in this house. AND after all these years its not appealing at all. In fact it gets on my bloody nerves and I'm going to bed out of the way....I expect he'll feel like talking tomorrow. maybe I wont...good night


We'll all talk to you. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll all talk to you. xxx


Yes, we will!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll all talk to you. xxx


And we'll never stop????????????????????xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just heard my cousin's daughter has given birth three months early to a little girl, she weighs less than two pounds. That sounds awfully early to me but she is holding her own but I think they are in for a long fight. She was due on Christmas day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just heard my cousin's daughter has given birth three months early to a little girl, she weighs less than two pounds. That sounds awfully early to me but she is holding her own but I think they are in for a long fight. She was due on Christmas day. Fingers crossed.


Prayers for the family .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for the family .


From me, too, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time this morning. Lots of lovely artwork, lottery, jewellry and stuff, lots of inspiration too. Ended up at the nice wool shop that I have taken, june, Susan and Nirzi to. And yes I bought wool. Only one bal, of variagated lilac..
> Here's a photo of the fabrics l have bought for my dining chairs.


I love them and I see some purple!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hope they decide soon. Meanwhile I extend my 24 hours!


Thank you when I left she seemed much better her color was even getting normal, she was looking quite pale!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like the sparkly yarn; I love the Baby and his outfit; and I'm smiling that they named the yarn after me who knew? It is pretty tho. I found small granny squares from long ago when i was trying to learn to make them. I never got the corners right. I'm going to unwind them and try some of the samples in Vogue Stitch Collection book I found at the library and ordered for my own. My kitty Suzi likes to sit on afghans so the size may be just right for her.


That is an excellent idea, especially if there is a different stitch pattern, and possibly a different colour on each square! There are so many different shapes to choose from, than only squares; do a search on YouTube, there are so many different shapes that can be used, then you will have some very interestingly shaped blankets!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just heard my cousin's daughter has given birth three months early to a little girl, she weighs less than two pounds. That sounds awfully early to me but she is holding her own but I think they are in for a long fight. She was due on Christmas day. Fingers crossed.


They're in my thoughts x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have certainly rested and relaxed today and have not been drawn into anything I didn't want to do. I go through periods of these spasms, just part and parcel of my problems. DH moved logs and cut the lawns, I didn't move. Or feel guilty. :sm09: :sm09:


 Very sensible!! xxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just heard my cousin's daughter has given birth three months early to a little girl, she weighs less than two pounds. That sounds awfully early to me but she is holding her own but I think they are in for a long fight. She was due on Christmas day. Fingers crossed.


Oh wow, that IS early, glad she's holding on, wishing them all the luck in the world! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm off to London with Jill, probably walking Hyde Park, catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls. Its breezy here. Ive just got up 10.30am and I thought it was Sunday. I thinknI'm losing it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just heard my cousin's daughter has given birth three months early to a little girl, she weighs less than two pounds. That sounds awfully early to me but she is holding her own but I think they are in for a long fight. She was due on Christmas day. Fingers crossed.


My fingers are crossed.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time this morning. Lots of lovely artwork, lottery, jewellry and stuff, lots of inspiration too. Ended up at the nice wool shop that I have taken, june, Susan and Nirzi to. And yes I bought wool. Only one bal, of variagated lilac..
> Here's a photo of the fabrics l have bought for my dining chairs.


Love them! They will look so pretty


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just heard my cousin's daughter has given birth three months early to a little girl, she weighs less than two pounds. That sounds awfully early to me but she is holding her own but I think they are in for a long fight. She was due on Christmas day. Fingers crossed.


I have my fingers crossed. One of my cousins had a baby under 2lb, he's over 6 foot tall now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's set to be quite warm today. Off for a walk to the shops and then I have to make the cakes for gs2s birthday party. Have a good week end everyone.

ps thanks for the nice comments on the fabric, my friends daughter has bought the same for her dining chairs,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, lovely sunny day here. I am going to tackle my dirty clothes mountain, the machine is all rebuilt & working well. 
Had a great night singing last night. There were not many people there but the charity made loads of money. Most of the choir came away with food though as there was so much left over. I have never seen so many loaves of beautiful bread & cakes, I was good & never brought any home.
Hope you all have a good weekend. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its breezy here. Ive just got up 10.30am and I thought it was Sunday. I thinknI'm losing it!


I wish I had just got up, I'm ready for bed again. Got breakfast, dinner is out of the freezer, tomorrow's dinner is all prepped (your first stew of the season) and done 2 hours of logging. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning from a dull, windy Wales, the wind is whistling through the garage while I am log splitting, actually it is quite pleasant and cools me down. Have given up for now and having a sit down and catch up. Enjoy your sunshine, those who have it. See you later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUDI!!!!! xxxxxxxxx*


Thanks June, I had a great day with 2 of my girls, and the children. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday Judy. Hope you have a spectacular day.


Than you Jinx, I had a lovely day visiting family, then went home and rested! ????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have it on my calendar that it is Saxys birthday today. If it is, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAXY. If it isn't......... slinks away with a red face! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And from me too, hope you have had a good day. xxx


Than you, I did have a good day! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Judi and GS2 who is 12 today. Have a lovely day xxx


On yes, happy birthday to your GS2, I hope he had a good day, and thank you!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I have it on my calendar that it is Saxys birthday today. If it is, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAXY. If it isn't......... slinks away with a red face! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


The list I have says it's Dec. 24th. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Have fun and wear closed toe shoes for safety.


London Girl said:


> I'm off to London with Jill, probably walking Hyde Park, catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am amazed at what they charge for tiny houses. Then you do not have a place to put it.


binkbrice said:


> Good for them taking it to court I like watching that tiny living show but I need that much room just for my yarn it would never work for me but those that can make work should be able to if they so wish it!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Best wishes to the family. Babies that premature can and do grow up healthy and strong.


Barn-dweller said:


> Just heard my cousin's daughter has given birth three months early to a little girl, she weighs less than two pounds. That sounds awfully early to me but she is holding her own but I think they are in for a long fight. She was due on Christmas day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. Autumn is here. Temperature is 58 (14) and the weather forecast is for partly cloudy. I prefer to think of it as partly sunny. I am only half awake. Working on my morning coffee. When I started the coffee I forget to add water. Added water and forget to restart it. My third trip to the kitchen and I finally have a cuppa. I do not function well without my morning brew.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I had a great day with 2 of my girls, and the children. ????????


Whoops sorry that one passed me by, Happy Birthday xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have it on my calendar that it is Saxys birthday today. If it is, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAXY. If it isn't......... slinks away with a red face! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


Christmas Eve?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The list I have says it's Dec. 24th. xxx


 :sm12: that confirms that one then


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy 3/4 Birthday?


lifeline said:


> :sm12: that confirms that one then


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you when I left she seemed much better her color was even getting normal, she was looking quite pale!


That's good, Lisa. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just heard my cousin's daughter has given birth three months early to a little girl, she weighs less than two pounds. That sounds awfully early to me but she is holding her own but I think they are in for a long fight. She was due on Christmas day. Fingers crossed.


Saying prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you when I left she seemed much better her color was even getting normal, she was looking quite pale!


Continuing prayers


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's good news about the X-Ray, hope the rest of the tests are ok. Glad your son had a brain, always helps!! Hopefully they will soon be able to help him. X


It never rains but it pours. Aiden (9) went to the optician yesterday because he had told his dad that he could make things disappear by turning his head, and he wasn't talking about that tiny blind spot. The results didn't make sense so he has to go again in a fortnight. They can then refer him to the hospital if the results are still 'off' . e.g. however much you concentrate you see double at about 10 cm from the face. Aiden sees double from much further away.He doesn't seem to focus properly. This could explain how he hates reading, and is so slow. Worrying.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> It never rains but it pours. Aiden (9) went to the optician yesterday because he had told his dad that he could make things disappear by turning his head, and he wasn't talking about that tiny blind spot. The results didn't make sense so he has to go again in a fortnight. They can then refer him to the hospital if the results are still 'off' . e.g. however much you concentrate you see double at about 10 cm from the face. Aiden sees double from much further away.He doesn't seem to focus properly. This could explain how he hates reading, and is so slow. Worrying.


At least they are on to it now and hopefully rectify it. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I still marvel over your green sea. It was beautiful with the sun sparkling down on it. As good as abroad, if not better.


It isn't always green; sometimes it really is blue. It changes almost daily. That may explain why my favourite colours have always been 'blues and greens and in-betweens'


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time this morning. Lots of lovely artwork, lottery, jewellry and stuff, lots of inspiration too. Ended up at the nice wool shop that I have taken, june, Susan and Nirzi to. And yes I bought wool. Only one bal, of variagated lilac..
> Here's a photo of the fabrics l have bought for my dining chairs.


brilliant matches. They look really good together. As expected from you!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Might even find some more at Ally Pally. Xx


I cannot make Ally Pally. I shall be in Dudley.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just heard my cousin's daughter has given birth three months early to a little girl, she weighs less than two pounds. That sounds awfully early to me but she is holding her own but I think they are in for a long fight. She was due on Christmas day. Fingers crossed.


Poor darling; I hope she pulls through well. Have you ditched the shawl idea now? She'll need lots of tiny clothes through the winter.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull, windy Wales, the wind is whistling through the garage while I am log splitting, actually it is quite pleasant and cools me down. Have given up for now and having a sit down and catch up. Enjoy your sunshine, those who have it. See you later. xxx


the sun is shining but cannot quite burn off the clouds. No wind though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have it on my calendar that it is Saxys birthday today. If it is, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAXY. If it isn't......... slinks away with a red face! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


I didn't think anyone could forget my birthday - it's Christmas Eve!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy 3/4 Birthday?


Thanks Jinx! I'll accept that. I need extra ones now I'm slowly running out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least they are on to it now and hopefully rectify it. xxx


The NHS is wonder ful, but sometimes rule-bound.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least they are on to it now and hopefully rectify it. xxx


Ditto from me, Saxy. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve been out for tea and cake. that'll keep him happy for another day. Ive told him I'm not putting up with it anymore. 

DH has 2 different hospital appoints in Nov and oct. Today a 3rd app came through the post and we havent a clue what thats for. As far as we are concerned 2 is all weve got. I'll have to sort it out on Monday. 

I think I'm popping in the shower when Ive caught up.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I will worry with you. Hoping there is an answer and an easy cure.


SaxonLady said:


> It never rains but it pours. Aiden (9) went to the optician yesterday because he had told his dad that he could make things disappear by turning his head, and he wasn't talking about that tiny blind spot. The results didn't make sense so he has to go again in a fortnight. They can then refer him to the hospital if the results are still 'off' . e.g. however much you concentrate you see double at about 10 cm from the face. Aiden sees double from much further away.He doesn't seem to focus properly. This could explain how he hates reading, and is so slow. Worrying.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY NONBIRTHDAY SAXY XXXXX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have it on my calendar that it is Saxys birthday today. If it is, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAXY. If it isn't......... slinks away with a red face! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


I am pretty sure that Saxy's birthday is on Christmas eve. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My fingers are crossed.


What Susan said! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Poor darling; I hope she pulls through well. Have you ditched the shawl idea now? She'll need lots of tiny clothes through the winter.


No I am still on a shawl, I've not made anything for little Emma yet we'll see how things go. Her sister was just 5lbs. when born so they have some small things, just keeping fingers crossed at the moment.xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY NONBIRTHDAY SAXY XXXXX


Thanks. I have just cleared some horrid accounts that wanted to be £10 out. I wouldn't choose to do that on my real birthday!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> It never rains but it pours. Aiden (9) went to the optician yesterday because he had told his dad that he could make things disappear by turning his head, and he wasn't talking about that tiny blind spot. The results didn't make sense so he has to go again in a fortnight. They can then refer him to the hospital if the results are still 'off' . e.g. however much you concentrate you see double at about 10 cm from the face. Aiden sees double from much further away.He doesn't seem to focus properly. This could explain how he hates reading, and is so slow. Worrying.


Let's hope he can get that sorted very soon, very worrying for you. I'm sorry the men in your life are causing you problems at the moment. Big hugs x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The list I have says it's Dec. 24th. xxx


Oops!!! Thank you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Have fun and wear closed toe shoes for safety.


Haha, I wore sandals again but my toes survived intact! It was a glorious 22 degrees, perfect for a walk in the park xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, I wore sandals again but my toes survived intact! It was a glorious 22 degrees, perfect for a walk in the park xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually I am about the least fittest person I know. Due to side effects of statins I physically can't do an awful lot. Fortunately it affects my legs more than my arms so log splitting, although painful sometimes can be done. xxx


If you knew me you would not be the least fittest person you know...I would have that title I couldn't split a log if my life depended on it. So I give you credit for that ability. I was rear ended by a drunk driver about 22 years ago And my back and legs have never been pain free since. But like you I go on best I can. Thing I miss most is being able to go up or down stairs with no pain.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I miss you all and hope you haven't written me off. I got bit by either another tick or spider. More meds and I'm worried they won't work if I take them often. But I don't want to get Lyme desease. I was worried when an itchy rash appeared on my ankle front and top,of my foot but doctor says its not related to the insect bite. May have contacted poison sumac or such. I finished afghan for son's king size bed but he says it's not long enough. I made it 6 1/2 feet and there is a acallop on each strip so adding will be a challenge. He wants it another foot long. I have extra yarn and might remove two,strips from,the width for more yarn. Not sure they still sell the variegated yarn but will check.my friend with pneumonia says they see beginning cancer in her lungs. She isn't over the pneumonia but they sent her home, I've been falling asleep soon as I sit down.last night my friend phoned and I must have fallen asleep while talking because I said "you are too close to the wall. " which was not meaningful to our chat. So,before I fall asleep and drop,the iPad I will say good night. Tomorrow the fellow is mowing at mom's, replacing the tile on the house and hanging the mail box so I have a bigger one with a lock. I need to,be up early to pick him up.since mom's birthday sept. 13 I've been in a funk and going to the house may make me worse but I need to get the lawn done or code enforcement will cite me. Lmost drifted off before hitting send. Wish you all a fine weekend.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like the Mile a Minute type.you can work on it anywhere.you would have one done for you in no time.


I haven't tried that one yet, the next one on my list to complete is:- http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Afghans/Rainbow-Sampler-Crochet-Blanket-Pattern. I am in the process of choosing the many colours that I want to use, then I will be able to begin. Am beginning to get quite excited about starting this project! ????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am amazed at what they charge for tiny houses. Then you do not have a place to put it.


I know so it seems like it could be just as expensive as a grown up house :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I went to see mom today and she is looking much better the swelling has even gone out of her feet, I am so mad the doctors didn't check her heart when she still had swelling and pain in her feet instead they just kept telling her nothing was wrong......uuurrrggg....

I think autum missed the memo because it has been in the 90's for the past 3 days I'm melting!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. Having a play with my new washing machine. I kust say it is very musical. Now to see how it does the washing.
> 
> Off to DDs this afternoon as it is gs2s 12th birthday. Where have the years gone.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxx


Whenever I am at my DD's, and she is doing her washing, I always think that someone has got music going; but all it is, is her washing machine telling her that the current load is finished! It is such a pleasant melody too! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Judi and happy birthday purples GS2. I hope you both have a lovely day. I'm home now from DS's. Roll on my bedtime tonight. I couldnt get my I-Pad to work properly this morning so Ive waited till Ive come home. Its a beautiful day, I'm not sure what I'm doing today.


Hi Susan, I had a great day on my birthday, we spent quite a long time with both families who live near us, and had hugs from all of the grand children. It was a delightful - at DD4's home, the 2 older decided that because the birthday cake that dd had ordered didn't arrive, they would get me a present! So they got aa small toiletry type of bag, and Munchkin found two pretty little lamb statuettes (one was a salt shaker, and the other was a small ornament), put them all together; and when we arrived, all for of the children were at the door to meet us. We could hear the twins calling out to us from inside!
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you are finally having some beautiful weather - ours has gone to pot now!! xxxxx


Over the last week or so, we have had some pretty wicked thunder, lightening and rain storms! Parts of the country have impassable roads - in the north of the state, and also in the south of the state; and Adelaide has had quite a few suburbs affected by flooding. We haven't been affected by the flooding, but we have had a huge amount of rain from the storms! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to you from me, too, Judi! I hope your day is fabulous!!!! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I had a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday Judi; what's left of it. I hope it has been a good one.


That's OK, I had a good day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday to all celebrating today. Cool, cloudy and wet today. Son here for dinner later. Am sorting through my books but it's taking a long time as I keep stopping to read bits.


Thanks Martina, it was a good day!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A very happy birthday wish to Judy snd Mrs. P's grandson. Had all the know keep kids and grandkids here for the afternoon and night. The young adults went to their former High School to see the marching band competition. It's an annual event we all used to participate/organize, etc. The girls reminded me that the last time they competed was 20 years ago! The grandkids slept over and everyone was asleep by 8:30. Young adults slept in until 9:30 and breakfast of pancakes and sausages ready for them. I like to pamper them!


Thanks for the birthday wishes, I had a wonderful day with various family members.
Sounds like a lot of fun was had at your place, with all of the grandies! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Judi hope you have enjoyed your day!


Thanks Binky, I had a wonderfully simple day; spent with family and getting lots of twin cuddles. They still either try to come with us, or get very upset, when we are leaving! Sometimes it is heartbreaking, especially if they are sick {which thankfully they aren't, atm} ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Had a nice meal with the family last night. GS is having a party at the local lake next Sunday doing kayaking and other watery stuff.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning and then we are going to try and sort out why my notebook is running so slow. Also go to print off loads of music for singing on Wednesday.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone .xxx


 Did you sort out your notebook? I hope it is running much faster now! I think I need to remove some things from my tablet soon, sometimes it just doesn't want to work, so I will have to get to work on it soon!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My fm doesn't like this time of year either, hope you feel better soon. xx


The same back to you, I am hoping that you aren't affected by the weather too much, before the warmer weather returns to your area of the planet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I managed to finish it and it is waiting to be blocked, I am now trying a triangular shawl in chunky yarn on my twisty circular needle :sm16: will have to see how that turns out. xxx


I hope the cable works properly for you. I only ever use circulars, but I do know how annoying a twisted, non-straightening cable is to try to work with! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I missed both Judi and Mrs. P's grandson's birthday.. Happy Late Birthday.


that is OK, I nearly missed it myself!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry about the FM, but I love the autocorrect!


Yes ..... I only just noticed it when I began reading the posts this morning! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I can relate to the weather causing problems with arthritis. Every broken bone I ever had calls out in pain. I am sorry you suffer so much and hope with the meds and rest your get relief.


It is sort of routine now, the medications work as well as they are able, the rest and additional sleep does have some positive effects, and I usually feel a bit better by the time I wake up again!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ride it out girl and I hope you feel better soon - you too Mrs P!!!! xxxx


????????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls and a happy new week. There seems to be a blue sky . I'm hoping to knit sdome blanket today. I dont feel like going anywhere. Watch this space!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I miss you all and hope you haven't written me off. I got bit by either another tick or spider. More meds and I'm worried they won't work if I take them often. But I don't want to get Lyme desease. I was worried when an itchy rash appeared on my ankle front and top,of my foot but doctor says its not related to the insect bite. May have contacted poison sumac or such. I finished afghan for son's king size bed but he says it's not long enough. I made it 6 1/2 feet and there is a acallop on each strip so adding will be a challenge. He wants it another foot long. I have extra yarn and might remove two,strips from,the width for more yarn. Not sure they still sell the variegated yarn but will check.my friend with pneumonia says they see beginning cancer in her lungs. She isn't over the pneumonia but they sent her home, I've been falling asleep soon as I sit down.last night my friend phoned and I must have fallen asleep while talking because I said "you are too close to the wall. " which was not meaningful to our chat. So,before I fall asleep and drop,the iPad I will say good night. Tomorrow the fellow is mowing at mom's, replacing the tile on the house and hanging the mail box so I have a bigger one with a lock. I need to,be up early to pick him up.since mom's birthday sept. 13 I've been in a funk and going to the house may make me worse but I need to get the lawn done or code enforcement will cite me. Lmost drifted off before hitting send. Wish you all a fine weekend.


We would never write you off jolly. We love you too much. It sounds like things are getting too much for you again. You have a lot going on. As for your sons afgan, then I would give him a pair of needles and a ball of wool. 6.1/2 ft should be long enough. Try not to do too much all at once.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are off to gs2s canoeing party today. Taking the camera so hope to get some action shots.

I have reset my computer and so far it does seem to be much quicker, although a virus tried to sneak in before I got it protected.

Happy Sunday everyone, will catch you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from what started off as a sunny Wales but it is now pouring with rain. As it is Sunday and a day of rest only did an hour and a half log splitting this morning. Not sure about this afternoon! We went to a party across the road last night, lots of talking and eating. Have a good day, don't fall in Purple. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams.


jollypolly said:


> I miss you all and hope you haven't written me off. I got bit by either another tick or spider. More meds and I'm worried they won't work if I take them often. But I don't want to get Lyme desease. I was worried when an itchy rash appeared on my ankle front and top,of my foot but doctor says its not related to the insect bite. May have contacted poison sumac or such. I finished afghan for son's king size bed but he says it's not long enough. I made it 6 1/2 feet and there is a acallop on each strip so adding will be a challenge. He wants it another foot long. I have extra yarn and might remove two,strips from,the width for more yarn. Not sure they still sell the variegated yarn but will check.my friend with pneumonia says they see beginning cancer in her lungs. She isn't over the pneumonia but they sent her home, I've been falling asleep soon as I sit down.last night my friend phoned and I must have fallen asleep while talking because I said "you are too close to the wall. " which was not meaningful to our chat. So,before I fall asleep and drop,the iPad I will say good night. Tomorrow the fellow is mowing at mom's, replacing the tile on the house and hanging the mail box so I have a bigger one with a lock. I need to,be up early to pick him up.since mom's birthday sept. 13 I've been in a funk and going to the house may make me worse but I need to get the lawn done or code enforcement will cite me. Lmost drifted off before hitting send. Wish you all a fine weekend.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The log splitting has to be done. (darn) Doing a bit every day seems wiser to me than working until you are so sore you are in agony.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from what started off as a sunny Wales but it is now pouring with rain. As it is Sunday and a day of rest only did an hour and a half log splitting this morning. Not sure about this afternoon! We went to a party across the road last night, lots of talking and eating. Have a good day, don't fall in Purple. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me, I thought it was Monday. I need to wake up. I wish my computer was faster. I believe it is our service as none of our computers has the faster speed we were promised. Company raised bill $10.00 one month. The next month they said they were giving us faster service FREE. I believe they charge us for it the previous month and has yet to deliver it.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are off to gs2s canoeing party today. Taking the camera so hope to get some action shots.
> 
> I have reset my computer and so far it does seem to be much quicker, although a virus tried to sneak in before I got it protected.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone, will catch you later. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sunday morning from my little corner of the world promises to be dark, gray and rainy. I could type that every day. Enough already. We had a nice day yesterday. Our granddaughter and the great grands stopped in to perk things up. As a surprise our niece came with them. It was so nice to see our niece. She hasn't been here in so long that she did not recognize the house. It was time for a visit.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sunday morning from my little corner of the world promises to be dark, gray and rainy. I could type that every day. Enough already. We had a nice day yesterday. Our granddaughter and the great grands stopped in to perk things up. As a surprise our niece came with them. It was so nice to see our niece. She hasn't been here in so long that she did not recognize the house. It was time for a visit.


It was certainly time! At least it was a good meeting; maybe she'll come back a bit sooner next time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm late up again. Blue skies and white clouds out of my window; another glorious day, but we are promised rain this evening. That's a bummer as we are out this evening, to an evening with the Symphony Society; just the conductor and a few Trustees entertaining the 'Conductor's Circle'.
Right, I smell so I'm getting into the bath.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have had a good afternoon knitting. My eyes are blurred! Its only a few months since I got new glasses. I think its an age thing. DH is pruning trees and I'm saying nothing. He's only doing it so that I'll get annoyed. Well b.....r him!!!! He tries to do it on the quiet, but I've been watching him. He really IS like a naughty boy......


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My grand daughter and I had a real roll on the floor laughing experience last night. I was sending her a voice test message. My message to her was read Dick you list. For some reason that just cracked me up and I sent it without correction.


Xiang said:


> Yes ..... I only just noticed it when I began reading the posts this morning! ????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Morning barely cleaning house today and then football and working on Michaels blanket!

Mom is getting sprung from the hospital today if the second Doctor okay so it, she is in much better spirits and feeling "pretty good" her words and normally she says I don't feel so good sooooo happy she is doing better!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Morning barely cleaning house today and then football and working on Michaels blanket!
> 
> Mom is getting sprung from the hospital today if the second Doctor okay so it, she is in much better spirits and feeling "pretty good" her words and normally she says I don't feel so good sooooo happy she is doing better!


So pleased she is getting better. Give her my love xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So pleased she is getting better. Give her my love xxxxxx


From me, too, Lisa. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is good news.


binkbrice said:


> Morning barely cleaning house today and then football and working on Michaels blanket!
> 
> Mom is getting sprung from the hospital today if the second Doctor okay so it, she is in much better spirits and feeling "pretty good" her words and normally she says I don't feel so good sooooo happy she is doing better!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I miss you all and hope you haven't written me off. I got bit by either another tick or spider. More meds and I'm worried they won't work if I take them often. But I don't want to get Lyme desease. I was worried when an itchy rash appeared on my ankle front and top,of my foot but doctor says its not related to the insect bite. May have contacted poison sumac or such. I finished afghan for son's king size bed but he says it's not long enough. I made it 6 1/2 feet and there is a acallop on each strip so adding will be a challenge. He wants it another foot long. I have extra yarn and might remove two,strips from,the width for more yarn. Not sure they still sell the variegated yarn but will check.my friend with pneumonia says they see beginning cancer in her lungs. She isn't over the pneumonia but they sent her home, I've been falling asleep soon as I sit down.last night my friend phoned and I must have fallen asleep while talking because I said "you are too close to the wall. " which was not meaningful to our chat. So,before I fall asleep and drop,the iPad I will say good night. Tomorrow the fellow is mowing at mom's, replacing the tile on the house and hanging the mail box so I have a bigger one with a lock. I need to,be up early to pick him up.since mom's birthday sept. 13 I've been in a funk and going to the house may make me worse but I need to get the lawn done or code enforcement will cite me. Lmost drifted off before hitting send. Wish you all a fine weekend.


Oh Sweetie, you do sound tired! Get some rest and just keep putting one foot in front of the other!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I haven't tried that one yet, the next one on my list to complete is:- http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Afghans/Rainbow-Sampler-Crochet-Blanket-Pattern. I am in the process of choosing the many colours that I want to use, then I will be able to begin. Am beginning to get quite excited about starting this project! ????


It's beautiful and what a great stash buster, frequent update pics please!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Susan, I had a great day on my birthday, we spent quite a long time with both families who live near us, and had hugs from all of the grand children. It was a delightful - at DD4's home, the 2 older decided that because the birthday cake that dd had ordered didn't arrive, they would get me a present! So they got aa small toiletry type of bag, and Munchkin found two pretty little lamb statuettes (one was a salt shaker, and the other was a small ornament), put them all together; and when we arrived, all for of the children were at the door to meet us. We could hear the twins calling out to us from inside!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Lovely!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Lisa. :sm24: xxxooo


....and from me too!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all! It is just on 7.00 pm and almost dark already!! Had a nice day with the GKs, including lunch out with their mum and dad. They were supposed to go home after that but wanted to come back with us again and play Monopoly (I thrashed them!) and Tomb Raider, then they went home on their own on the bus for the first time but they made it ok and I think they felt very grown up!!!

Hope everyone had a great Sunday, see you all tomorrow!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I have had a good afternoon knitting. My eyes are blurred! Its only a few months since I got new glasses. I think its an age thing. DH is pruning trees and I'm saying nothing. He's only doing it so that I'll get annoyed. Well b.....r him!!!! He tries to do it on the quiet, but I've been watching him. He really IS like a naughty boy......


I have the same problem when I've done a lot of close work i.e. knitting my distance vision is shot for a while, I think it is something to do with the eye muscle not snapping back as quick as it used to, in other words old age. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It is just on 7.00 pm and almost dark already!! Had a nice day with the GKs, including lunch out with their mum and dad. They were supposed to go home after that but wanted to come back with us again and play Monopoly (I thrashed them!) and Tomb Raider, then they went home on their own on the bus for the first time but they made it ok and I think they felt very grown up!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Sunday, see you all tomorrow!! xxxxxxxxx


You going already? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You going already? xxx


No, not going, just trying to catch up, you lot don't half natter!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> No, not going, just trying to catch up, you lot don't half natter!!!


You're the quiet one I suppose.xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I went to see mom today and she is looking much better the swelling has even gone out of her feet, I am so mad the doctors didn't check her heart when she still had swelling and pain in her feet instead they just kept telling her nothing was wrong......uuurrrggg....
> 
> I think autum missed the memo because it has been in the 90's for the past 3 days I'm melting!


Pleased 'mum' is feel g better, sorry it's so hot for you, blow some our way please .x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all. Not been out again today, I think the neighbour's must think we have moved. Did have all the GSs here, in 2 visits. First 2 early & stayed for lunch, they seem to be getting hard work, well they were today. I'm not feeling so great so Mr B took them home. 10 mins later the second lot arrived, Little O had been to the toy shop to spend birthday money. So I have spent a very happy hour playing Jurassc Park ane card game. Sitting here now, going to do my kniting, finishing off another stripy jacket for Baby F. Have a good evening, see you soon. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have the same problem when I've done a lot of close work i.e. knitting my distance vision is shot for a while, I think it is something to do with the eye muscle not snapping back as quick as it used to, in other words old age. :sm25: :sm25:


I'm having that problem lately, too. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It is just on 7.00 pm and almost dark already!! Had a nice day with the GKs, including lunch out with their mum and dad. They were supposed to go home after that but wanted to come back with us again and play Monopoly (I thrashed them!) and Tomb Raider, then they went home on their own on the bus for the first time but they made it ok and I think they felt very grown up!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Sunday, see you all tomorrow!! xxxxxxxxx


That's great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Not been out again today, I think the neighbour's must think we have moved. Did have all the GSs here, in 2 visits. First 2 early & stayed for lunch, they seem to be getting hard work, well they were today. I'm not feeling so great so Mr B took them home. 10 mins later the second lot arrived, Little O had been to the toy shop to spend birthday money. So I have spent a very happy hour playing Jurassc Park ane card game. Sitting here now, going to do my kniting, finishing off another stripy jacket for Baby F. Have a good evening, see you soon. Xx


Fun day! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello my DH is asking for a lamping..........

I'm going to watch football and eat some of the Apple Betty that I made!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Hello my DH is asking for a lamping..........
> 
> I'm going to watch football and eat some of the Apple Betty that I made!


What's he done now? xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Hello my DH is asking for a lamping..........
> 
> I'm going to watch football and eat some of the Apple Betty that I made!


Good idea. Better than lamping him, that could make a mess.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

DH has gone to bed and I've got half an hour to myself. Didn't do any more logging I was too full of stew. DH moved all the logs out of his garage so he could get his spoilt car in out of the rain so instead of looking as though I am winning with the logs I've now got a garage full to do. Anyone ready to give him a lamping, I'm too knackered to. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Just wondering. If he is well enough to move the logs why doesn't he split them?


Barn-dweller said:


> DH has gone to bed and I've got half an hour to myself. Didn't do any more logging I was too full of stew. DH moved all the logs out of his garage so he could get his spoilt car in out of the rain so instead of looking as though I am winning with the logs I've now got a garage full to do. Anyone ready to give him a lamping, I'm too knackered to. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Just wondering. If he is well enough to move the logs why doesn't he split them?


I did cross my mind, but thinking about it there is a lot of continuous strain using the log splitter whereas he could move the logs in his own time, the weakness in his right side also doesn't help, but I'm sure he could do some if he wanted. Am I spoiling him? xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope that works. Sending both you and Judi warm, gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it will soon ease up, as we begin to get our regular weather. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Another painting night success !!
> So much fun with me and the girls. It was our instructors last night there, and she made it nice and fun
> I am paying for it today I'm so sore and
> tired ... totally worth it just for the fun with my daughters. !!!
> ...


Very well done! The paintings look great! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> or even haddock :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> So sad DIL has so much pain. Sending her warm healing cyber hugs.


Same from me too Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love marching bands! I believe the horns are called a Tuba.


Yes, the huge trumpets are the tuba's, this is the largest of the wind instruments, and also produces the lowest sound of these instruments! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I made it. I learnt that my score of 49 minutes each hour of interrupted sleep has now changed to 4.4 an hour (anything under 5 is OK). So I am actually getting a lot more sleep. I still sleep for far too long but suspect I am playing catch up. I go back in three months for a check up.


That is excellent, well done! I no longer need a cpap machine, but my sleep apnoea was caused by my body's reaction to lyrica, and now that I am no longer taking that medication, my body has returned to its natural balance (still not to the balance that I want, yet), and I am no longer sounding like a sick chainsaw ????????, and DH is not being woken by my noisy breathing! I don't seem to be sleeping any longer, but I am not awake as long, when I do wake through the night! ヽ(´ー｀)ノ (⌒▽⌒) ヾ(*´∀｀*)ﾉ


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You're the only one who remembered the star at the bottom!


I had to go and check, and Saxy is correct, you ARE the only one to put the star on! Well done you!! Gold stars for you xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> amazing stuff. So much practice needed.


That is something I could never do, I had enough trouble just keeping in time, and step, with basic marching. I think I was the most uncoordinated kid in the entire school, for the whole time that I was there!! I was so clumsy back then, and my feet never did what my brain wanted them to! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:45 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It is misty out. Not quite fog.
> Our paralympic athletes are arriving in Toronto Airport and NO ONE is there to meet them. Apparently the plane was supposed to arrive last night and was delayed, so it's coming in now and not a soul in sight in the airport to greet them. The TV is trying to get people to rush up to the airport. Wish I could go but I need to rush to work soon. It's Tuesday so Knit Night tonight.
> Apparently there is trouble down in Australia and mum's guy, Stuart, may be coming home early. His son's lady needs to be hospitalized. Her family is trying to convince her to go, but she wants to stay out while Stuart is there. They are now all at her parent's house and Stuart is trying to get a flight out early.


Which part of Australia is he in? There is flooding in Victoria, not sure about NSW! What sort of trouble do you mean?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD has to have her mouth frozen to get cleaning done. She has damage to her teeth and gums from when she was a baby.
> Cringing in sympathy for you.


I have had my teeth cleaned a few times, by the dentist, but have never had any pain from it; especially after a week! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need some of that green grass. I still have holes from all the drought this summer and the baby grasses are barely coming up.


Wouldn't it be better to wait for Spring, then the grasses might get a better chance of growing stronger! When does the really cold weather start?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like that toy robot. I could put kitty kibbles on its tray and it could feed the cats . :sm09:


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm really late now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Put the blame on the horrendous traffic! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi jinx, first they shoot about 6 syringes of anaesthetic into your gum, fail to wait for it to work and then dig about ferociously into your gums around the teeth! Apparently, my gums are still swollen and painful because they are already so unhealthy!! Sadly, it's heredity again, both my parents had all their teeth out in their forties so I'm actually doing ok as I have none missing - yet!!!


I can only think that the dentist would be removing Plaque from the base of your teeth, at the gum line! I have had that done about once, that I remember, and didn't need much anaesthetic, and don't remember having it done a second time, either; even when I have requested to have it done ....... I must be doing something right! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks hun, I have my mouth frozen too but the injections are painful and don't stop all sensation until after I leave the dentist!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


If that is the case, perhaps the injections should be put in, then while you are waiting for them to take proper effect, the dentist should see someone who only wants a quick check, or even take a quick break, so that the area about to be worked on, is completely numb! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you loads of soothing hugs xxxxxx


From me too! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well yes, of course I am special, lol!!! All my cleanings appear to be like this as I have 'pockets' in my gums but I know of several other people who have gone through this cleaning and they have all said "NO more!!"


Perhaps it is the dentist, do the other people see the same dentist as you?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope you get them love, looking back now I can't understand how I ever found the energy to go to work every day!! Take care of yourself dear! xxxx


I am the same, I wonder where my extra energy came from, and also the additional time, that I must have had access to; so that I could fit everything into my day - the work place didn't lose out, because I seemed to have been there all the time, with very little time with family!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She said she could try referring me to hospital but has had many over 60s rejected recently so probably not worth the bother. Tempted to change dentists but I think they are all just money-makers these days, sorry to be so cynical!!


I think you are quite right to be cynical, a lot of things seem to be going that way, all over the world!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sousaphone tuba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Doing less computer recently as my sight has been bothered for about a week with a large floater occluding the vision in my left eye, complete with flashing lights for 3 days. So irritating. Today the optometrist said I have a vitreous detachment which is fairly common but needed to be watched for a while in case of a retinal tear. The floater might clear in 6 months or my brain will get used to it. So back I go in 2 weeks. I'm getting new glasses as my prescription has changed as well. Ca'ching, Ca'ching!...$800


Did you have a massive headache with that, as well! I had that happen to me while I was still working; and when I described it to my doctor, he thought I was experiencing a regional detachment. Fortunately it turned out to be the vitreous collapse, which I now have in both eyes!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your trip and say Hi to the family from us!! Hope your stepdad's back is better soon! xxxx


Ditto from me also Pam! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'm dying, I know I'm not dead 'cause it hurts too much. Gave up logging at 4, just couldn't do anymore and I wanted to get some knitting in today, I was too tired last night. Still don't seem to have made much of a dent in the wood pile and that's without looking in the other garage. DH is going to a meeting tomorrow afternoon so I might skive off. It looks as though I will be doing them all as DH only lasted an hour this morning clearing up the saw dust and was then tired. He just cannot do what he thinks he can any more. I think I will teach him to cook more and we can swap jobs. See you all later, must go and water my plants then sit down for the night. xxx


Changing jobs sounds like a really good idea, will be do that?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'm dying, I know I'm not dead 'cause it hurts too much. Gave up logging at 4, just couldn't do anymore and I wanted to get some knitting in today, I was too tired last night. Still don't seem to have made much of a dent in the wood pile and that's without looking in the other garage. DH is going to a meeting tomorrow afternoon so I might skive off. It looks as though I will be doing them all as DH only lasted an hour this morning clearing up the saw dust and was then tired. He just cannot do what he thinks he can any more. I think I will teach him to cook more and we can swap jobs. See you all later, must go and water my plants then sit down for the night. xxx


How many more loads besides the ones in your sheds, will you need to do, to have enough for the winter?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I shall ignore that pun, I am more likely to have nightmares about logs. xxx :sm16: :sm16:


How expensive would it be, to buy the wood already cut and split, to the correct size? Or even change the wood burner to gas; a lot of people have done that in the cooler regions here, especially as people cannot go out to collect their own wood now, and have to buy it from suppliers. I think that has come about to try and save more of our wildlife, that lives in the fallen trees etc! Also for health reasons. ????☺

I hope that your muscles get used to the splitting, so that you experience less pain, there is no point wishing anything else, as the job still needs doing - just showing my pragmatic side! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a sunny Wales, it looks lovely outside, shame I will be in the garage. I am NOT going to do logs this afternoon while DH is out. I shall have a lazy afternoon, knit and have a long soak in the bath. I expect we shall be out there shortly but he wants an early dinner so will have a short morning. My back won't take much more than that. Have a good day everyone, wish you were here.xxx :sm09:


The logs would definitely get finished more quickly, if we were all there helping! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that's not good, hope things improve for them very soon! xxxxx


Wow that is a lot going on, for 1 household, I hope they all begin to feel better soonxoxoxo!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to convince mum to do that. Mum likes to change things around. I like everything to stay where it was.
> It's also a daughter thing. DD can never find whatever is right in front of her. Maybe it's a peripheral vision thing? What's the opposite of peripheral vision??


 Central vision ?????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sending healing thoughts to your whole family.


Ditto from me too! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes and it was you that started me off!! I have reorganised my spare china cupboard (shoved it all in the garage!) and put my blender, waffle maker, food processor and soup maker in the space created. I now have a completely clear worktop - for now at least, bliss!


Let us know how long it takes, for you to fill the bench top again! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, same here, if you can even find any!!!


I have a room to tidy up, and the beds to re-make, so that I can have the GM's sleep over for a couple of nights; this is the older children. The younger ones get to come out more often, simply because they are younger, and Mum has different appointments where it is easier if the children aren't with her. I have the older three stay over for a block of nights now, otherwise it seems that they just get here, and then it is time for them to go home again! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Do you have an air fryer. Other members were taking about how great they are. Of course, I ordered one immediately. I love it. To get crispy brown food without the oil, mess, and calories is just right for me.


My husband has one of those, and he rarely uses anything else (except the bbq) now! He also wants to get the newer, larger model, cos there is a lot more things that can be cooked in that on, it also has a chip cooker basket, a gadget to set shishkababs and a rotisarie - to roast a chicken, or whatever, on! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have done a couple of hours this morning, might do another hour when dinner has settled and then that's it for the day.xxx :sm24:


That sounds like plenty! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a look at them a couple of years ago but thought they seems really expensive. I wish I knew someone here that had one so I could see it in action!!!


They are very good, and if you have an electric oven, it will save you some money on your power bill! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds awful! :sm03:


Just shocking, and the price is outlandish, as far as I can tell - but then I don't know much about house prices, I think the majority of them are over priced! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She may have to resort to that but the garden is huge and she struggles to cope with it plus it is on a very busy, noisy main road!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


Is there any kind of service that does yard and/or house work, for people who have got to the stage of being unable to manage these things?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I haven't tried that one yet, the next one on my list to complete is:- http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Afghans/Rainbow-Sampler-Crochet-Blanket-Pattern. I am in the process of choosing the many colours that I want to use, then I will be able to begin. Am beginning to get quite excited about starting this project! ????


Ooo...very lovely!! Their colors are cheery...but it's nice to choose the ones you like best. If you hear loud head banging across the sea it's me...I asked son to measure for the afghan I made him and finally he did and I finished the strips with a curved end on each. Now he says it needs to be about a foot longer. How I will do this with curved ends is yet to be determined. But the real reason for head banging...not really...is there was a noise like running water in the bathroom and he said he checked and the toilet wasn't running but the fan made the noise. I asked twice in the two days I heard it. So today I went to the basement and heard roaring water going thru the big pipes. Friend is working, ladies not home. Finally got one who recommended her plumber. He will come 9'am tomorrow...BUT now son tells me it was his toilet running and the noise stopped. I can ask the plumber to do some smaller checks on water pressure and tub handle but I feel like a jerk because he expects a big job. I did get the lawn at Mom's mowed and a mailbox with a key hung. I'm taking meds twice a day for the bite that might be Lyme or spider and feel like I'm getting a cold from the change in the weather. Listen for head banging sounds tomorrow. I'm also embarrassed that the plumber may tell my neat friend how many boxes and bags I've all over from Mom's house.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is there any kind of service that does yard and/or house work, for people who have got to the stage of being unable to manage these things?


Sometimesnthe newspaper advertises handyman who will do small jobs. Not knowing them can be risky but I did find a gent who was helpful from his ad.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Let us know how long it takes, for you to fill the bench top again! ????????????????????????


Odd but once I put something in a cupboard or on a shell or in a box or bag it never comes out or off. If its on the counter or table I use it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We would never write you off jolly. We love you too much. It sounds like things are getting too much for you again. You have a lot going on. As for your sons afgan, then I would give him a pair of needles and a ball of wool. 6.1/2 ft should be long enough. Try not to do too much all at once.


Do you all know how much I appreciate you all? I'd rather be on here than handling the stuff I'm handling. I'm hoping thr dog won't freek if I put her in the bedroom alone while the plumber works...if he isn't mad that thr running water problem was solved. My friend phoned later and said it had to be waste water running from somewhere if it was running in the big pipes but I was sure it wasn't running toilet because son said it wasn't. I need to be up for the plumber at 9 am and it's 2:20 so I'm going to try to sleep. I slept from 5 to 8 pm.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> How many more loads besides the ones in your sheds, will you need to do, to have enough for the winter?


Probably a couple more at least, we really need to get some cut for next winter as well as this.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Do you all know how much I appreciate you all? I'd rather be on here than handling the stuff I'm handling. I'm hoping thr dog won't freek if I put her in the bedroom alone while the plumber works...if he isn't mad that thr running water problem was solved. My friend phoned later and said it had to be waste water running from somewhere if it was running in the big pipes but I was sure it wasn't running toilet because son said it wasn't. I need to be up for the plumber at 9 am and it's 2:20 so I'm going to try to sleep. I slept from 5 to 8 pm.


Sending you lots of hugs Polly, hope you feel better soon. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. GS2 had a wonderful time at the lake with his friends yesterday, they spent a lot of time pushing one another into the water. By the time they were finished they were starving and quickly demolished a pile of pizzas. I wil post some photos when I have downloaded them from my camera.

Creative Chaos here this morning and I will have them tackling applique with a twist!

Happy Monday and catch up later. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls its bright but only 10C...Ive got s and b this asfternoon and a few little niggly jobs to do. Have a great day no matter what you get up to.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Morning barely cleaning house today and then football and working on Michaels blanket!
> 
> Mom is getting sprung from the hospital today if the second Doctor okay so it, she is in much better spirits and feeling "pretty good" her words and normally she says I don't feel so good sooooo happy she is doing better!


I'm so pleased for her and you all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have the same problem when I've done a lot of close work i.e. knitting my distance vision is shot for a while, I think it is something to do with the eye muscle not snapping back as quick as it used to, in other words old age. :sm25: :sm25:


Thankyou barny! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has gone to bed and I've got half an hour to myself. Didn't do any more logging I was too full of stew. DH moved all the logs out of his garage so he could get his spoilt car in out of the rain so instead of looking as though I am winning with the logs I've now got a garage full to do. Anyone ready to give him a lamping, I'm too knackered to. xxx


Its taking all my time to lamp my own, otherwise I would, cos I'm good at it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou barny! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


That's OK any time. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a very, very wet Wales, it is pouring down with rain. Had an awful dilemma this morning, ironing or logs, logs won, which shows how much I hate ironing and I'm not doing both in the same day. Off to catch up now see you later, looking forward to your photos Purple. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Red (really it was pink) sky at morning, rain coming.
The world's cutest couples are in British Columbia Canada. I've been watching The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge with Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and his wife Sophie on the TV. Cameras have been following them around all the charity meetups, native ceremonies and meetings with British Columbia search and rescue services.
I managed to get my car's once-a-year coating put on, and it doesn't look as bad as it did last year when DD did it all by herself. We also got to the farmer's market and stocked up on beans and squashes. We got a white turnip that is the size of a basketball. Someone really knew how to grow them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very, very wet Wales, it is pouring down with rain. Had an awful dilemma this morning, ironing or logs, logs won, which shows how much I hate ironing and I'm not doing both in the same day. Off to catch up now see you later, looking forward to your photos Purple. xxx


Go gently and stop before you start hurting.
I'm with you on the ironing. I won't buy anything that requires ironing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls its bright but only 10C...Ive got s and b this asfternoon and a few little niggly jobs to do. Have a great day no matter what you get up to.


You're chillier than it is here. I hope you stay nice and warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. GS2 had a wonderful time at the lake with his friends yesterday, they spent a lot of time pushing one another into the water. By the time they were finished they were starving and quickly demolished a pile of pizzas. I wil post some photos when I have downloaded them from my camera.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and I will have them tackling applique with a twist!
> 
> Happy Monday and catch up later. xxxx


It sounds like GS2 had fun at the lake.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Do you all know how much I appreciate you all? I'd rather be on here than handling the stuff I'm handling. I'm hoping thr dog won't freek if I put her in the bedroom alone while the plumber works...if he isn't mad that thr running water problem was solved. My friend phoned later and said it had to be waste water running from somewhere if it was running in the big pipes but I was sure it wasn't running toilet because son said it wasn't. I need to be up for the plumber at 9 am and it's 2:20 so I'm going to try to sleep. I slept from 5 to 8 pm.


Can you throw the dog's favourite toy in the bedroom with her. 
I hope the water situation gets sorted quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Ooo...very lovely!! Their colors are cheery...but it's nice to choose the ones you like best. If you hear loud head banging across the sea it's me...I asked son to measure for the afghan I made him and finally he did and I finished the strips with a curved end on each. Now he says it needs to be about a foot longer. How I will do this with curved ends is yet to be determined. But the real reason for head banging...not really...is there was a noise like running water in the bathroom and he said he checked and the toilet wasn't running but the fan made the noise. I asked twice in the two days I heard it. So today I went to the basement and heard roaring water going thru the big pipes. Friend is working, ladies not home. Finally got one who recommended her plumber. He will come 9'am tomorrow...BUT now son tells me it was his toilet running and the noise stopped. I can ask the plumber to do some smaller checks on water pressure and tub handle but I feel like a jerk because he expects a big job. I did get the lawn at Mom's mowed and a mailbox with a key hung. I'm taking meds twice a day for the bite that might be Lyme or spider and feel like I'm getting a cold from the change in the weather. Listen for head banging sounds tomorrow. I'm also embarrassed that the plumber may tell my neat friend how many boxes and bags I've all over from Mom's house.


If the plumber has to change the innards of the toilet, it will be worth his while. We've had that done twice when our toilets tried to mimic Niagara Falls. The chain just fell off the flush handle and I had to fish around inside the clean tank to get it back on, and I noticed that the black gasket is starting to deteriorate so I'll have the get the plumber back in to replace that, or I'll have water on the floor under the tank.
I still have piles of boxes from the apartment I had years ago. I refuse to get rid of them as DD may need them for an apartment of her own some day and I don't want to have to buy all that stuff again. The boxes wouldn't be an issue if we had more storage in this house. When we renovated, some of the storage disappeared ???


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My husband has one of those, and he rarely uses anything else (except the bbq) now! He also wants to get the newer, larger model, cos there is a lot more things that can be cooked in that on, it also has a chip cooker basket, a gadget to set shishkababs and a rotisarie - to roast a chicken, or whatever, on! ????????


We have an forced air infrared oven. It is round like the Actifryer but cooks with air that is whipped around by the fan and heated by infrared coils. It's great for roasting chickens. It' not so great for apple pies. It sucks all the innards out of the pie crust and whips it around the inside of the oven and make a mess.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> How expensive would it be, to buy the wood already cut and split, to the correct size? Or even change the wood burner to gas; a lot of people have done that in the cooler regions here, especially as people cannot go out to collect their own wood now, and have to buy it from suppliers. I think that has come about to try and save more of our wildlife, that lives in the fallen trees etc! Also for health reasons. ????☺
> 
> I hope that your muscles get used to the splitting, so that you experience less pain, there is no point wishing anything else, as the job still needs doing - just showing my pragmatic side! ????????


More people are switching to log burners here as our silly premier thinks everyone should get off gas heating (after everyone in-town has switched to it) and is making gas heating more expensive to force people to switch. The reason that everyone was encouraged to switch to gas heating was because in the fall with all the chimneys pouring out smoke from the log burners in-town, there was a lot of difficulty seeing during temperature inversions that happen in the fall, especially with a lot of towns built into river valleys which just make the temperature inversion worse, holding all that smoke against the ground. Imagine thick smoky fog when you are trying to drive around town. The premier obviously came from a flat town.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If that is the case, perhaps the injections should be put in, then while you are waiting for them to take proper effect, the dentist should see someone who only wants a quick check, or even take a quick break, so that the area about to be worked on, is completely numb! ????????


My dentist used to ask me to come in an hour early for the injections, so I would be frozen when he worked on me. It was only marginally better. Everyone in my family has weird nerves in our mouths that don't go where they are supposed to go.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wouldn't it be better to wait for Spring, then the grasses might get a better chance of growing stronger! When does the really cold weather start?


The grass stays green under the snow. It only dies when we don't get enough snow. I've even had hollyhock plants live under the snow.
We are supposed to get snow early this year, so probably we will get some in October, but I don't think that snowfall will stay.
The trees are starting to turn colours.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Which part of Australia is he in? There is flooding in Victoria, not sure about NSW! What sort of trouble do you mean?


Stuart's visit is causing friction between his sort-of daughter-in-law and his son. Apparently it was the sort-of daughter-in-law that pushed to bring Stuart to Australia. 
Stuart called and he is on his way home. There is some mix up in his flight from Vancouver to Toronto, so he will be arriving here on Tuesday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My laptop has slowed right down, so it must be updating something.
So I'll head off to work and say "Have a great day" to everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ditto from me also Pam! xoxoxo


Thank you. He has a broken tailbone. Maybe other things. The doctor ordered an MRI, but the imaging place hadn't called to schedule anything yet. Will be going back to see his doctor this morning and I don't imagine the doctor is going to be too happy about not having that MRI done yet. He's getting around, but not very well. Can't drive at the moment, so I drove my mom to her doctor appointment. My sister is going over every day to make sure they have a good meal for dinner. They fend okay for themselves the rest of the day. I feel badly that my sister is having to take this all on. She only lives a couple of miles away, so it's not surprising, but not at all to her liking, but she's stepped up to the plate on this one. I'm really grateful she's willing to do this. :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of hugs Polly, hope you feel better soon. xxxx


Me, too, Polly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. GS2 had a wonderful time at the lake with his friends yesterday, they spent a lot of time pushing one another into the water. By the time they were finished they were starving and quickly demolished a pile of pizzas. I wil post some photos when I have downloaded them from my camera.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and I will have them tackling applique with a twist!
> 
> Happy Monday and catch up later. xxxx


Sounds like a fun day yesterday and a fun morning planned today. We're supposed to be up around 78'F here today and then back to more normal fall weather tomorrow. I'm waiting for daylight and then will head out for my walk. I need to go over to the rental house to help out for a bit today and run a few errands.

I hope you all are having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're the quiet one I suppose.xxx


Was that quiet enough for you?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I did cross my mind, but thinking about it there is a lot of continuous strain using the log splitter whereas he could move the logs in his own time, the weakness in his right side also doesn't help, but I'm sure he could do some if he wanted. Am I spoiling him? xxx


YES!!! And not doing yourself any good at the same time!! Maybe a few at a time, like you do, would be manageable......?!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I can only think that the dentist would be removing Plaque from the base of your teeth, at the gum line! I have had that done about once, that I remember, and didn't need much anaesthetic, and don't remember having it done a second time, either; even when I have requested to have it done ....... I must be doing something right! ????????


Bizarrely, the doctor at the hospital that I saw for the patches on my gum, say my dental hygiene is, quote, 'impeccable' so I don't know what else I can do. There are gels and mouth washes especially for the gums but they are so expensive and I find it hard to believe they would make that much difference, The cleaning you describe sounds like mine but seems my dentist felt the need to go much deeper!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If that is the case, perhaps the injections should be put in, then while you are waiting for them to take proper effect, the dentist should see someone who only wants a quick check, or even take a quick break, so that the area about to be worked on, is completely numb! ????????


I completely agree and it was what I have experienced in the past for fillings or cleaning. This dentist is fairly new to the practice and looks very young so maybe I am her guinea pig!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Perhaps it is the dentist, do the other people see the same dentist as you?


No one I know sees this one. I have been at this practice since 1976 but obviously, there have been staff changes during that time. Now, it has a new name and completely new staff except of the old dear that mans reception. LOts of ads in the waiting room for cosmetic dentistry now, I suspect that is where their priorities now lie!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Let us know how long it takes, for you to fill the bench top again! ????????????????????????


Ok so far!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is there any kind of service that does yard and/or house work, for people who have got to the stage of being unable to manage these things?


Probably, although she would struggle to pay for it, as she says, she is asset rich (her house) but cash poor! The bottom line is that she has made up her mind she is going to move house and I don't think anything will stop that now!! Had a text from her on Saturday to say that she has found the perfect place! We shall see!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Odd but once I put something in a cupboard or on a shell or in a box or bag it never comes out or off. If its on the counter or table I use it.


I know what you mean and I have tried to store the stuff off the counter top in places where I will be able to get to it easily but the proof of the pudding.........!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its taking all my time to lamp my own, otherwise I would, cos I'm good at it.


Well, you've had lots of practice!!!xxx :sm04:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Red (really it was pink) sky at morning, rain coming.
> The world's cutest couples are in British Columbia Canada. I've been watching The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge with Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and his wife Sophie on the TV. Cameras have been following them around all the charity meetups, native ceremonies and meetings with British Columbia search and rescue services.
> I managed to get my car's once-a-year coating put on, and it doesn't look as bad as it did last year when DD did it all by herself. We also got to the farmer's market and stocked up on beans and squashes. We got a white turnip that is the size of a basketball. Someone really knew how to grow them.


I hope you and yours really _really_ like white turnip!!! What is the coating on your car and what does it do?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have an forced air infrared oven. It is round like the Actifryer but cooks with air that is whipped around by the fan and heated by infrared coils. It's great for roasting chickens. It' not so great for apple pies. It sucks all the innards out of the pie crust and whips it around the inside of the oven and make a mess.


Lovely mental picture!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Phew, caught up again!! Manic weekend, with the kids here and the diagonal square blanket that I knitted for the dog shelter with all my odds and ends, has gone home with Liv!! Her mum wasn't too pleased as she has just cleared all the junk out of Liv's room but I think she sometimes needs a comforter! I will try and get a picture from them as I thought it turned out ok!

Jake is enjoying his new school. I asked him how he liked it and it seems him and his mum play a game around the school where they pretend they don't know each other (Sam teaches maths there) He's got very good at it and sometimes carries it on for fun at home!! Sam got him to collect Olivia from school on Friday, while she went to the bank and he met another lad there, who is now going to a different school and so was wearing a different uniform. What did these two embryo academics talk about? How many pockets they had!! I laughed so hard at that!! 

I'd better get off the sofa and go and do something useful! catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess I am a bit pushy when it comes to waiting for medical appointments. When a MRI was ordered for hubby's pain the earliest I could get an appointment was in 5 days. I called doctor and had his staff make the appointment. Amazingly there was an opening the next day at 2p.m. 
It is wonderful for your sister to step up to plate. Great that you realize that and share your thanks with her. Do they need someone coming in every day? Maybe she could deliver two meals and skip a day???


Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. He has a broken tailbone. Maybe other things. The doctor ordered an MRI, but the imaging place hadn't called to schedule anything yet. Will be going back to see his doctor this morning and I don't imagine the doctor is going to be too happy about not having that MRI done yet. He's getting around, but not very well. Can't drive at the moment, so I drove my mom to her doctor appointment. My sister is going over every day to make sure they have a good meal for dinner. They fend okay for themselves the rest of the day. I feel badly that my sister is having to take this all on. She only lives a couple of miles away, so it's not surprising, but not at all to her liking, but she's stepped up to the plate on this one. I'm really grateful she's willing to do this. :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I guess I am a bit pushy when it comes to waiting for medical appointments. When a MRI was ordered for hubby's pain the earliest I could get an appointment was in 5 days. I called doctor and had his staff make the appointment. Amazingly there was an opening the next day at 2p.m.
> It is wonderful for your sister to step up to plate. Great that you realize that and share your thanks with her. Do they need someone coming in every day? Maybe she could deliver two meals and skip a day???


Thanks, jinx. No, they don't really need someone coming in every day yet, but that time is going to be happening in the not too distant future. I think my sister is trying to do that for their meals.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I went to S and B and had a good afternoon. It didnt seem so noisy today. Margaret is in Portugal and I texted her to see if she wouldnt rather be with us at S and B instead of the sunny weather they have got out there. I cant tell you what she texted back.!!!! Ive sorted out the hospital appointments for his lordship and we are going earlier than first thought . We go in October instead of November. Although we do have one in November also.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It was nice the junk was cleared out her room to make space for a wonderful comforter. I guess one can never have too many pockets.


London Girl said:


> Phew, caught up again!! Manic weekend, with the kids here and the diagonal square blanket that I knitted for the dog shelter with all my odds and ends, has gone home with Liv!! Her mum wasn't too pleased as she has just cleared all the junk out of Liv's room but I think she sometimes needs a comforter! I will try and get a picture from them as I thought it turned out ok!
> 
> Jake is enjoying his new school. I asked him how he liked it and it seems him and his mum play a game around the school where they pretend they don't know each other (Sam teaches maths there) He's got very good at it and sometimes carries it on for fun at home!! Sam got him to collect Olivia from school on Friday, while she went to the bank and he met another lad there, who is now going to a different school and so was wearing a different uniform. What did these two embryo academics talk about? How many pockets they had!! I laughed so hard at that!!
> 
> I'd better get off the sofa and go and do something useful! catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What's he done now? xx[/quote
> 
> He was being a little bossy.... :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is very wet here today and much cooler at 61 degrees bbbrrrr can't it just ease us into the change instead of ripping it off like a band aid!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is very wet here today and much cooler at 61 degrees bbbrrrr can't it just ease us into the change instead of ripping it off like a band aid!


I'm always saying the same here, it's either too hot or too cold, never 'just right'!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Was that quiet enough for you?!! xxx


Where've you been I missed you. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> YES!!! And not doing yourself any good at the same time!! Maybe a few at a time, like you do, would be manageable......?!xxx


It's not happening but it has been so cold, wet and miserable today I gave up after this morning's logging, lit the wood burner and have stayed in and toasted and knitted this afternoon. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Where've you been I missed you. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Aawww, hello, I'm here!! As to where I've been, I wish I could say it was somewhere interesting but not so. Down in my sewing room, tidying up the tidying up I did on friday!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hiya! Where's summer gone, I'm sitting here in a jumper?? You must have been cold after being out with your logs Barny?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> > What's he done now? xx[/quote
> ...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Aawww, hello, I'm here!! As to where I've been, I wish I could say it was somewhere interesting but not so. Down in my sewing room, tidying up the tidying up I did on friday!!!


I e been tidying some of my stash. I'm looking for a certain colour, but can I find it?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Aawww, hello, I'm here!! As to where I've been, I wish I could say it was somewhere interesting but not so. Down in my sewing room, tidying up the tidying up I did on friday!!!


I bet it's more exciting than our garage. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Hiya! Where's summer gone, I'm sitting here in a jumper?? You must have been cold after being out with your logs Barny?


It's cold when I first go out but I soon work up a sweat. :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I e been tidying some of my stash. I'm looking for a certain colour, but can I find it?


I've just had a Christmas order for two cowls, couldn't be bothered to rummage through the whole stash so I grabbed the 'neutrals' box and will do one white and one cream!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's cold when I first go out but I soon work up a sweat. :sm09:


I bet you do love!!! :sm22: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I've just had a Christmas order for two cowls, couldn't be bothered to rummage through the whole stash so I grabbed the 'neutrals' box and will do one white and one cream!


Good idea! Good choice. I seem. Have so many Blues. I need to make 3 things for girls & im not using blue! I do have lots of purples so that's what I shall use probably. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good idea! Good choice. I seem. Have so many Blues. I need to make 3 things for girls & im not using blue! I do have lots of purples so that's what I shall use probably. X


Have to confess that with the light fading so early in the evening now, white or cream would be easier to work with!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Buy some. Then it will show up immediately. Or that is what happens to me.


LondonChris said:


> I e been tidying some of my stash. I'm looking for a certain colour, but can I find it?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Probable very good choices.


London Girl said:


> I've just had a Christmas order for two cowls, couldn't be bothered to rummage through the whole stash so I grabbed the 'neutrals' box and will do one white and one cream!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I e been tidying some of my stash. I'm looking for a certain colour, but can I find it?


Maybe you need to go shopping. What fun!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Polly. xxxooo


Thank you. Today was difficult either due to stress over the two days of running water in the pipes or due to reading a sad book of poetic essays by a child of two alcoholics. Plus I drank caffeine in tea which makes me moody. The debates are on today...quite an eye opener. Good to be informed. Mom 's neighbor phoned to say some kids pulled some part from the porch.i will check tomorrow. 
For some reason I'm looking foreward to Christmas maybe even to pretty snow. Still fret the bad storms and dangerous slippey roads.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a dull and damp Wales, at least the heavy rain has stopped at last. DH woke me up well before 8 this morning, he can't sleep so I don't. Usual planned for the day although I had a lovely knitting afternoon in front of the fire yesterday. Will have to make up for it today I suppose. Have a good day see you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and not warm Surrey. Might even light the fire tonight.

Had a very busy day yesterday. Creative Chaos in the morning and got everyone having a go at applique, despite all the laughing and silly behaviour quite a lot was achieved. In the afternoon Mr P and I started on re-covering the dining chairs. Got one done and it will be one a day as my hands can't cope with any more. Must say it looks good.

Off to the coven this morning with my new book of crochet lace flowers. Then will do another chair this afternoon.

Everyone have a good day and I will catch up at some point!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. Today was difficult either due to stress over the two days of running water in the pipes or due to reading a sad book of poetic essays by a child of two alcoholics. Plus I drank caffeine in tea which makes me moody. The debates are on today...quite an eye opener. Good to be informed. Mom 's neighbor phoned to say some kids pulled some part from the porch.i will check tomorrow.
> For some reason I'm looking foreward to Christmas maybe even to pretty snow. Still fret the bad storms and dangerous slippey roads.


Glad you are looking forward to Christmas, just keep that in mind and try to stay positive. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I could sleep longer today. GS1 started University yesterday and he seems to think its ok. He's there until 6pm tonight. Ive got S and B today so I hope my luck is coming back.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Phew, caught up again!! Manic weekend, with the kids here and the diagonal square blanket that I knitted for the dog shelter with all my odds and ends, has gone home with Liv!! Her mum wasn't too pleased as she has just cleared all the junk out of Liv's room but I think she sometimes needs a comforter! I will try and get a picture from them as I thought it turned out ok!
> 
> Jake is enjoying his new school. I asked him how he liked it and it seems him and his mum play a game around the school where they pretend they don't know each other (Sam teaches maths there) He's got very good at it and sometimes carries it on for fun at home!! Sam got him to collect Olivia from school on Friday, while she went to the bank and he met another lad there, who is now going to a different school and so was wearing a different uniform. What did these two embryo academics talk about? How many pockets they had!! I laughed so hard at that!!
> 
> I'd better get off the sofa and go and do something useful! catch you later!! xxxx


As I told you before my friend taught at that school, both her boys went there too. They alway made a point of greeting her "Good morning Mrs F". All their friends knew her too. Luckily she managed never to teach them as she did Pyhsics at higher level. I'm so pleased he is enjoying his new school, sounds as though he likes his uniform pockets! X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull and damp Wales, at least the heavy rain has stopped at last. DH woke me up well before 8 this morning, he can't sleep so I don't. Usual planned for the day although I had a lovely knitting afternoon in front of the fire yesterday. Will have to make up for it today I suppose. Have a good day see you later. xxx


That sounds like a lovely afternoon dear and one you well deserved! Make a regular appointment with that chair in front of the fire!! If you don't make up for the time spent there, who cares?!! :sm17: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I could sleep longer today. GS1 started University yesterday and he seems to think its ok. He's there until 6pm tonight. Ive got S and B today so I hope my luck is coming back.


Good luck this afternoon, you don't seem to be very lucky at the moment. Pleased your Uni boy had a good first day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a lovely afternoon dear and one you well deserved! Make a regular appointment with that chair in front of the fire!! If you don't make up for the time spent there, who cares?!! :sm17: :sm09: :sm09:


I totally agree with you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> As I told you before my friend taught at that school, both her boys went there too. They alway made a point of greeting her "Good morning Mrs F". All their friends knew her too. Luckily she managed never to teach them as she did Pyhsics at higher level. I'm so pleased he is enjoying his new school, sounds as though he likes his uniform pockets! X


Yeah, he does, I think there is a little bit of him still at junior school but that will pass. Found out on Sunday that he's doing Latin and I pulled a face until I got a sour look from DD so I had to go on to say what fun it is and how useful it will be!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I could sleep longer today. GS1 started University yesterday and he seems to think its ok. He's there until 6pm tonight. Ive got S and B today so I hope my luck is coming back.


I want to hear that at least a packet of Tunnocks teacakes has come your way!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. I have been very busy doing not a lot for a few days. Lots of washing now my machine is mended, brand new insides. My DD's friend, who is a midwife, has asked if I could make her a mini midwife. There is a big conference on & they want as many knitted mini midwives there. I have th pattern ready to go, dreading it as I don't like little knitting, rather make big things. If I finish her it will be a miracle!
Hope you all have a good day. I'm supposed to be going to the cinema this aftenoon with DH, not sure if that's going to happen. I hope so as We haven't been anywhere together for ages.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, weather here much the same as in Purpleville although we now have the back door open as it is now a little warmer. I have put my fluffy winter slippers on and had my dressing gown on when I got up to make tea this morning!! We are going to the cinema this afternoon to see a film called Infiltrator. It stars Brian Cranston, who also starred in Breaking Bad on TV, I think he plays a goody this time! We will also have lunch in Costa's before the film. 

Started on one of my cowls-for-Christmas last night and it's looking nice. May get it finished by the end of the week!

Got a lovely red leather handbag from Ebay for 99p plus postage last night, Mrs P will know the one because I nearly bought a similar one from a shop in her town, it's a sort of organiser bag. Only trouble is, I can't pay for it as PayPal is down! 

Enjoy your day/night, everyone! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I have been very busy doing not a lot for a few days. Lots of washing now my machine is mended, brand new insides. My DD's friend, who is a midwife, has asked if I could make her a mini midwife. There is a big conference on & they want as many knitted mini midwives there. I have th pattern ready to go, dreading it as I don't like little knitting, rather make big things. If I finish her it will be a miracle!
> Hope you all have a good day. I'm supposed to be going to the cinema this aftenoon with DH, not sure if that's going to happen. I hope so as We haven't been anywhere together for ages.


What are you going to see at the cinema? Is it Bridgette Jones by any chance?!! I'm sure you will get your mini-midwife finished as it is for someone else and not for yourself! I'm with you on the tiny knitting, it's not for me!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 18'C (64'F). This is the warmest it will be today. Showers and a cold front are coming through.
> Yesterday was fun. There were 2 major beeps affecting about 800 people. The fellow on my team offered to help with one of the beeps as he had worked on it about 10 years ago. He was told to let the "younger, smarter" people look after it. I had a possible solution for the other beep but was told to stay out of it, so the fellow and I popped microwave popcorn and watched the mess unfold. Not only that, but other beeps came up that could be solved only by 2 of the "younger, smarter" people because they are the only ones that management lets access certain functions, so we had to turn other people away. We made sure to tell the people involved why we had to turn them away. The 2 major beeps were still beeping when I left.
> I got a card from someone that I had helped late in the day. It was a really pretty peacock card that I hung at the front of my cubicle.
> And I got to knit in the park at lunch again.


So there is no respect for the older, more experienced employees?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time this morning. Lots of lovely artwork, lottery, jewellry and stuff, lots of inspiration too. Ended up at the nice wool shop that I have taken, june, Susan and Nirzi to. And yes I bought wool. Only one bal, of variagated lilac..
> Here's a photo of the fabrics l have bought for my dining chairs.


Love it, your chairs will be stunning!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> What are you going to see at the cinema? Is it Bridgette Jones by any chance?!! I'm sure you will get your mini-midwife finished as it is for someone else and not for yourself! I'm with you on the tiny knitting, it's not for me!! xxx


Going to see the film about the Beatles. We don't go to the cinema as we never like the same films, it's the same at home! I would love to see Bridget Jones, I will probably get my DD to go with me, then it costs ££££s. I like the cheap afternoons. Enjoy your film.n


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have certainly rested and relaxed today and have not been drawn into anything I didn't want to do. I go through periods of these spasms, just part and parcel of my problems. DH moved logs and cut the lawns, I didn't move. Or feel guilty. :sm09: :sm09:


That is good, I don't think you have any reason to feel guilty!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just heard my cousin's daughter has given birth three months early to a little girl, she weighs less than two pounds. That sounds awfully early to me but she is holding her own but I think they are in for a long fight. She was due on Christmas day. Fingers crossed.


That is very early, my fingers are crossed for the tiny girl also! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Going to see the film about the Beatles. We don't go to the cinema as we never like the same films, it's the same at home! I would love to see Bridget Jones, I will probably get my DD to go with me, then it costs ££££s. I like the cheap afternoons. Enjoy your film.n


You too! I forgot about the Beatles film and will be interested to hear how you like it. I don't think I would get DH to see that with me though!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, I still haven't caught up with everything yet, but am getting guide tired, so I am putting the technology away, and try to decide what I will make next; then I will be going to bed.

I hope you all have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a lovely afternoon dear and one you well deserved! Make a regular appointment with that chair in front of the fire!! If you don't make up for the time spent there, who cares?!! :sm17: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


I've been very good this morning and done over 2 hours on the logs. DH had a doctors appointment at 9.30 at rolled back home at 11 so I have left him to it stacking logs while I come in for a sit down before I put my chef's hat on and get dinner. Not sure about this afternoon, see how full I am after dinner. See you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, he does, I think there is a little bit of him still at junior school but that will pass. Found out on Sunday that he's doing Latin and I pulled a face until I got a sour look from DD so I had to go on to say what fun it is and how useful it will be!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


Luckily I wasn't good enough at French to take Latin, it has its advantages being thick sometimes. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> What are you going to see at the cinema? Is it Bridgette Jones by any chance?!! I'm sure you will get your mini-midwife finished as it is for someone else and not for yourself! I'm with you on the tiny knitting, it's not for me!! xxx


I love knitting toys. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Luckily I wasn't good enough at French to take Latin, it has its advantages being thick sometimes. :sm09: :sm09:


At my school, you got Latin from the first form before they even knew _what_ you were good at!! Amo, amas, amat............. :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I love knitting toys. :sm24: :sm24:


Sounds like you might be able to get yourself a gig knitting mini-midwives!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:16 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It will be warming up later today.
Stuart is back from Australia, mum is back from his place, and she cleaned out my tea drawer. I don't like anyone touching my tea drawer. I can't find anything in there now. Mum also threw out 4 boxes of crackers from that drawer because she said they were stale. They were bland, not stale. Bland crackers are good for spicy toppings like kielbasa or amish summer sausage. I'm annoyed.
It's Tuesday, so Knit Night. I really want to knit with someone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> At my school, you got Latin from the first form before they even knew _what_ you were good at!! Amo, amas, amat............. :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


I had 4 years of Latin at secondary school, but I don't remember much, except I enjoyed it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I love knitting toys. :sm24: :sm24:


I can't do the small toys, I have sausage fingers. There is a pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mouse-22 for a little mouse. These were all over the yarn store, but were too fiddly for my fingers. I thought they were so cute.
Barny, you do toys so well. I love your menageries.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So there is no respect for the older, more experienced employees?


None. They think that the younger employees have more up-to-date information. (More like up-to-date theory)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, weather here much the same as in Purpleville although we now have the back door open as it is now a little warmer. I have put my fluffy winter slippers on and had my dressing gown on when I got up to make tea this morning!! We are going to the cinema this afternoon to see a film called Infiltrator. It stars Brian Cranston, who also starred in Breaking Bad on TV, I think he plays a goody this time! We will also have lunch in Costa's before the film.
> 
> Started on one of my cowls-for-Christmas last night and it's looking nice. May get it finished by the end of the week!
> 
> ...


Paypal has been driving me nuts lately. One part of Paypal sends me notices saying my account is overdrawn and the other side sends me notices that they have deposited money into my account. Could they get together?
I haven't started any winter knitting yet. I want to make a hat to match my brioche cowl.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I have been very busy doing not a lot for a few days. Lots of washing now my machine is mended, brand new insides. My DD's friend, who is a midwife, has asked if I could make her a mini midwife. There is a big conference on & they want as many knitted mini midwives there. I have th pattern ready to go, dreading it as I don't like little knitting, rather make big things. If I finish her it will be a miracle!
> Hope you all have a good day. I'm supposed to be going to the cinema this aftenoon with DH, not sure if that's going to happen. I hope so as We haven't been anywhere together for ages.


Good luck finishing the mini mid-wife.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, he does, I think there is a little bit of him still at junior school but that will pass. Found out on Sunday that he's doing Latin and I pulled a face until I got a sour look from DD so I had to go on to say what fun it is and how useful it will be!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


I don't know how much my years of Latin helped my French and Spanish.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> As I told you before my friend taught at that school, both her boys went there too. They alway made a point of greeting her "Good morning Mrs F". All their friends knew her too. Luckily she managed never to teach them as she did Pyhsics at higher level. I'm so pleased he is enjoying his new school, sounds as though he likes his uniform pockets! X


My father taught at the same school that I went to. At that time, the school board didn't allow parents to teach their own children, so we always called him "Mr V". We both had a hard time getting out of the teacher/student relationship.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not warm Surrey. Might even light the fire tonight.
> 
> Had a very busy day yesterday. Creative Chaos in the morning and got everyone having a go at applique, despite all the laughing and silly behaviour quite a lot was achieved. In the afternoon Mr P and I started on re-covering the dining chairs. Got one done and it will be one a day as my hands can't cope with any more. Must say it looks good.
> 
> ...


I love the look of your fabrics. It will be wonderful when you are finished.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull and damp Wales, at least the heavy rain has stopped at last. DH woke me up well before 8 this morning, he can't sleep so I don't. Usual planned for the day although I had a lovely knitting afternoon in front of the fire yesterday. Will have to make up for it today I suppose. Have a good day see you later. xxx


Everyone should have a knitting afternoon in front of the fire. I wish I still had a working fireplace.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. Today was difficult either due to stress over the two days of running water in the pipes or due to reading a sad book of poetic essays by a child of two alcoholics. Plus I drank caffeine in tea which makes me moody. The debates are on today...quite an eye opener. Good to be informed. Mom 's neighbor phoned to say some kids pulled some part from the porch.i will check tomorrow.
> For some reason I'm looking foreward to Christmas maybe even to pretty snow. Still fret the bad storms and dangerous slippey roads.


Polly, are there any property management companies around you who would maintain your mum's house and rent it out for you. I know the kids got into the house next door when no one was living there and stuffed the sinks full of junk and ran the water until it was all over the floor. I'm guessing that any rental income from the house would pay for the property managment fees and prevent houligans from damaging the house.
You can keep the snow. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going now. Must throw on a sweater before I go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:16 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It will be warming up later today.
> Stuart is back from Australia, mum is back from his place, and she cleaned out my tea drawer. I don't like anyone touching my tea drawer. I can't find anything in there now. Mum also threw out 4 boxes of crackers from that drawer because she said they were stale. They were bland, not stale. Bland crackers are good for spicy toppings like kielbasa or amish summer sausage. I'm annoyed.
> It's Tuesday, so Knit Night. I really want to knit with someone.


I think you need lots and lots of knitting with people and a padlock for your tea and cracker drawer!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Paypal has been driving me nuts lately. One part of Paypal sends me notices saying my account is overdrawn and the other side sends me notices that they have deposited money into my account. Could they get together?
> I haven't started any winter knitting yet. I want to make a hat to match my brioche cowl.


I'm sure you know to be careful of random PayPal emails, they are often fraudulent, I get lots of them!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> At my school, you got Latin from the first form before they even knew _what_ you were good at!! Amo, amas, amat............. :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


Show off.xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you might be able to get yourself a gig knitting mini-midwives!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Bring it on.xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had 4 years of Latin at secondary school, but I don't remember much, except I enjoyed it.


Me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I totally agree with you.


Me, too! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull and damp Wales, at least the heavy rain has stopped at last. DH woke me up well before 8 this morning, he can't sleep so I don't. Usual planned for the day although I had a lovely knitting afternoon in front of the fire yesterday. Will have to make up for it today I suppose. Have a good day see you later. xxx


Why do they do that? If he's awake he think I should be too.....no comment!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think you need lots and lots of knitting with people and a padlock for your tea and cracker drawer!!! xxx


Me, too, Nitzi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure you know to be careful of random PayPal emails, they are often fraudulent, I get lots of them!!!


We do, too, and I just delete them and then I go into PayPal separately to see if there is any action I really need to take (and there never is).


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you might be able to get yourself a gig knitting mini-midwives!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Any contributions will be gratefully received by our wonderful midwives, they have to be done by 2 weeks time


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Polly, are there any property management companies around you who would maintain your mum's house and rent it out for you. I know the kids got into the house next door when no one was living there and stuffed the sinks full of junk and ran the water until it was all over the floor. I'm guessing that any rental income from the house would pay for the property managment fees and prevent houligans from damaging the house.
> You can keep the snow. :sm01:


Good idea, I have thought of that many times too. Perhaps you need to think about this?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The running water in the pipes is taken care of. Put it behind you an do not fret about it any more. I always look forward to the first snow. It is so beautiful and peaceful. Around February it is not so delightful.


jollypolly said:


> Thank you. Today was difficult either due to stress over the two days of running water in the pipes or due to reading a sad book of poetic essays by a child of two alcoholics. Plus I drank caffeine in tea which makes me moody. The debates are on today...quite an eye opener. Good to be informed. Mom 's neighbor phoned to say some kids pulled some part from the porch.i will check tomorrow.
> For some reason I'm looking foreward to Christmas maybe even to pretty snow. Still fret the bad storms and dangerous slippey roads.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Waiting for pictures of the finished chairs. How is the vest coming along? It sounds like a wonderful time was had by all at the creative chaos.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not warm Surrey. Might even light the fire tonight.
> 
> Had a very busy day yesterday. Creative Chaos in the morning and got everyone having a go at applique, despite all the laughing and silly behaviour quite a lot was achieved. In the afternoon Mr P and I started on re-covering the dining chairs. Got one done and it will be one a day as my hands can't cope with any more. Must say it looks good.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Useful? Well, it really does come in handy when learning medical terms.


London Girl said:


> Yeah, he does, I think there is a little bit of him still at junior school but that will pass. Found out on Sunday that he's doing Latin and I pulled a face until I got a sour look from DD so I had to go on to say what fun it is and how useful it will be!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I also like knitting small things. It is the sewing up that defeats me.


Barn-dweller said:


> I love knitting toys. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Show off.xxx :sm09: :sm09:


amamas, amatis, amant :sm06:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Now I look back at the things my Mother use to do that irritated me to no end. I smile as I reminisce about those times.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:16 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It will be warming up later today.
> Stuart is back from Australia, mum is back from his place, and she cleaned out my tea drawer. I don't like anyone touching my tea drawer. I can't find anything in there now. Mum also threw out 4 boxes of crackers from that drawer because she said they were stale. They were bland, not stale. Bland crackers are good for spicy toppings like kielbasa or amish summer sausage. I'm annoyed.
> It's Tuesday, so Knit Night. I really want to knit with someone.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Paypal has been driving me nuts lately. One part of Paypal sends me notices saying my account is overdrawn and the other side sends me notices that they have deposited money into my account. Could they get together?
> I haven't started any winter knitting yet. I want to make a hat to match my brioche cowl.


Nitzi are you sure it is papal sending those emails? I have had many emails, supposedly room papal, only to find out that they are phishing emails. I hope you didn't click on any of the included links in them! I only found out that these were fraudulent emails, because I rang papal and described what was in the message.
PayPal has a dedicated email address that any fraudulent enquiries can be sent to, then they investigate the email.
Go into your PayPal account, and click on contact; in that section you can either send a copy of the supposed PayPal emails by either message, of email. I will pm some instructions that I copied from their page. 
If the emails are from papal, your name will be used, as in "Dear Emily"; but if it is a scam, they will be addressed to "Dear PayPal user"; and there will also be some kind of error in the paypal email address! ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What they do not realize is you cannot get experience from a book. Experience is the best teacher and the younger employees lack that.


nitz8catz said:


> None. They think that the younger employees have more up-to-date information. (More like up-to-date theory)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Why do they do that? If he's awake he think I should be too.....no comment!


My DH is usually awake from between 3.30 & 4.30am, so he gets up, because he can't go back to sleep; BUT he doesn't wake me, unless we are going out of town, or I have an early appointment somewhere! He says it is because I don't get to sleep until he early hours of the morning. I don't mind most of the time, but sometimes I would like to be up, before most of the day has gone! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Whoops sorry that one passed me by, Happy Birthday xxx


Thanks Lifeline, I had a very enjoyable day. ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The NHS is wonder ful, but sometimes rule-bound.


They have to do that, otherwise the annual funding they are allocated will run out, especially with non-needy people being sent for unnecessary investigations, or treatments! It's the the same here, with our medical system, but I think our ruling party is trying to destroy our system????, except the Labour Party won't let them do that☺

I hope he gets to the right people sooner, rather than later! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I went to see mom today and she is looking much better the swelling has even gone out of her feet, I am so mad the doctors didn't check her heart when she still had swelling and pain in her feet instead they just kept telling her nothing was wrong......uuurrrggg....
> 
> I think autum missed the memo because it has been in the 90's for the past 3 days I'm melting!


I have found that as I am getting older, some doctors actually need prompting to do some of the things that should be a mandatory part of their visit. I actually ended up telling my doc that I was not going to continue taking Lyrica anymore, because I was beginning to drown rapidly in my own fluid. She almost had a coronary at that statement, and asked me why. When I showed her she was horrified, and immediately wanted me to go onto diuretics, but they can damage ones kidneys after a while, so she gave me a different tablet, and I visited my friendly Naturopath with very good results.

I am glad that your mum is beginning to feel better! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are off to gs2s canoeing party today. Taking the camera so hope to get some action shots.
> 
> I have reset my computer and so far it does seem to be much quicker, although a virus tried to sneak in before I got it protected.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone, will catch you later. xxx


Well done for catching the virus before it was too late! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's beautiful and what a great stash buster, frequent update pics please!! xxx


After I have started it, I will! I still haven't decided on the colours yet, and I will have to buy most of them but that will give me the yarn to make a second one! ☺????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks like my luck has turned again...I won $1....and 4 raffle prizes, cadbury mini cakes and biscuits and rice. I let another lady have one of my prizes. Ive texted the staff to see if shes coming this afternoon and up until now I havent heard a thing....!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, he does, I think there is a little bit of him still at junior school but that will pass. Found out on Sunday that he's doing Latin and I pulled a face until I got a sour look from DD so I had to go on to say what fun it is and how useful it will be!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm02:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have an forced air infrared oven. It is round like the Actifryer but cooks with air that is whipped around by the fan and heated by infrared coils. It's great for roasting chickens. It' not so great for apple pies. It sucks all the innards out of the pie crust and whips it around the inside of the oven and make a mess.


That wouldn't be any good, I think the one we have is too small to cook the pies, and most of the other things he cooks can be done on the bbq!; but I think he wants the bigger one so he can cook roasts in it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. He has a broken tailbone. Maybe other things. The doctor ordered an MRI, but the imaging place hadn't called to schedule anything yet. Will be going back to see his doctor this morning and I don't imagine the doctor is going to be too happy about not having that MRI done yet. He's getting around, but not very well. Can't drive at the moment, so I drove my mom to her doctor appointment. My sister is going over every day to make sure they have a good meal for dinner. They fend okay for themselves the rest of the day. I feel badly that my sister is having to take this all on. She only lives a couple of miles away, so it's not surprising, but not at all to her liking, but she's stepped up to the plate on this one. I'm really grateful she's willing to do this. :sm01:


It is good that your sister has stepped up to the plate, it is much easier for the one living closer, to do these things!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Morning barely cleaning house today and then football and working on Michaels blanket!
> 
> Mom is getting sprung from the hospital today if the second Doctor okay so it, she is in much better spirits and feeling "pretty good" her words and normally she says I don't feel so good sooooo happy she is doing better!


Yeah!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I did cross my mind, but thinking about it there is a lot of continuous strain using the log splitter whereas he could move the logs in his own time, the weakness in his right side also doesn't help, but I'm sure he could do some if he wanted. Am I spoiling him? xxx


Yes!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Had fun with the coven this morning and made an irish lace flower, not bad for a first attempt but needs improving. Have covered another chair this afternoon. Mr P has decided that it would be best to do one a day. This one was done much quicker than yesterday and the hands survived ok.

Have now downloaded the photos from gs2s party so here are a few......


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good for you. Your staff does not impress me.


grandma susan said:


> It looks like my luck has turned again...I won $1....and 4 raffle prizes, cadbury mini cakes and biscuits and rice. I let another lady have one of my prizes. Ive texted the staff to see if shes coming this afternoon and up until now I havent heard a thing....!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Where've you been I missed you. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


she was being quiet. Your fault!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> At my school, you got Latin from the first form before they even knew _what_ you were good at!! Amo, amas, amat............. :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


....amamus, amatis, amant.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you might be able to get yourself a gig knitting mini-midwives!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


I'm knitting a brownie ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't know how much my years of Latin helped my French and Spanish.


it has certainly helped my history.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> ....amamus, amatis, amant.


amabo, amabis, amabant or bunt, can't remember which. Then there was mensa. Why is it that love and table were the first words we learnt in Latin?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it has certainly helped my history.


And plant terminology.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> amamas, amatis, amant :sm06:


you beat me to it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Go gently and stop before you start hurting.
> I'm with you on the ironing. I won't buy anything that requires ironing.


Me either!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> amamas, amatis, amant :sm06:


Oh another show off. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Any contributions will be gratefully received by our wonderful midwives, they have to be done by 2 weeks time


Can you e-mail me the pattern, not promising anything in that time scale though. Too many logs!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> amabo, amabis, amabant or bunt, can't remember which. Then there was mensa. Why is it that love and table were the first words we learnt in Latin?


strange isn't it. But they are the things we remember immediately.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> strange isn't it. But they are the things we remember immediately.


Absolutely. Can evrn picture myself in the classroom and looking at the book. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had fun with the coven this morning and made an irish lace flower, not bad for a first attempt but needs improving. Have covered another chair this afternoon. Mr P has decided that it would be best to do one a day. This one was done much quicker than yesterday and the hands survived ok.
> 
> Have now downloaded the photos from gs2s party so here are a few......


Lovely photos, can't see you in any of the canoes?? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely photos, can't see you in any of the canoes?? xxx


Knanna wasn't allowed????xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> she was being quiet. Your fault!


Of course it is, it usually is. Doesn't take much does it? :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Knanna wasn't allowed????xx


Why not??


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why not??


Told in no uncertain terms that it was not appropriate. Anyway I have promised to take LM kayaking. I used to race canoes in my youth. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> amamas, amatis, amant :sm06:


Love you too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had fun with the coven this morning and made an irish lace flower, not bad for a first attempt but needs improving. Have covered another chair this afternoon. Mr P has decided that it would be best to do one a day. This one was done much quicker than yesterday and the hands survived ok.
> 
> Have now downloaded the photos from gs2s party so here are a few......


What a great day and a great way to celebrate becoming 12!! Not sure what Jake will be doing for _his_ 12th birthday, which is next week!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Told in no uncertain terms that it was not appropriate. Anyway I have promised to take LM kayaking. I used to race canoes in my youth. X


....and did you manage to beat them?!!!? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Enjoyed the film, very tense at times. It was a true story and the bravery of these undercover police, trying to bring down the drug barons is amazing!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> It looks like my luck has turned again...I won $1....and 4 raffle prizes, cadbury mini cakes and biscuits and rice. I let another lady have one of my prizes. Ive texted the staff to see if shes coming this afternoon and up until now I havent heard a thing....!!!!


Hoorah on your winnings, enjoy them! Hope the staff came & worked hard for you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Doesn't he know who's the real boss yet? :sm09: :sm16:


After 28 years you would think he did... I think he confuses home with work where he is the boss.... :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Never went to the cinema, several reasons. DD came up after school & I dyed her hair for her. I managed to get dye on the newly painted garden table, oops. Her hair is now dark blue underneath & purple on top, it looks great, she is really pleased with it. They have gone home now after Grandad's banger 'n mash supper. I've started knitting mini midwife & she's looking very strange! Have a good evening all. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Never went to the cinema, several reasons. DD came up after school & I dyed her hair for her. I managed to get dye on the newly painted garden table, oops. Her hair is now dark blue underneath & purple on top, it looks great, she is really pleased with it. They have gone home now after Grandad's banger 'n mash supper. I've started knitting mini midwife & she's looking very strange! Have a good evening all. Xx


Love the sound of the hair colour xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the sound of the hair colour xx


Interesting, I thought you might... :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had fun with the coven this morning and made an irish lace flower, not bad for a first attempt but needs improving. Have covered another chair this afternoon. Mr P has decided that it would be best to do one a day. This one was done much quicker than yesterday and the hands survived ok.
> 
> Have now downloaded the photos from gs2s party so here are a few......


Great photos! Glad the chair reupholstering is going well. Looking forward to seeing them all finished. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had fun with the coven this morning and made an irish lace flower, not bad for a first attempt but needs improving. Have covered another chair this afternoon. Mr P has decided that it would be best to do one a day. This one was done much quicker than yesterday and the hands survived ok.
> 
> Have now downloaded the photos from gs2s party so here are a few......


They look like they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They look like they are enjoying themselves.


Yes , they really did. X


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I went to see mom today and she is looking much better the swelling has even gone out of her feet, I am so mad the doctors didn't check her heart when she still had swelling and pain in her feet instead they just kept telling her nothing was wrong......uuurrrggg....
> 
> I think autum missed the memo because it has been in the 90's for the past 3 days I'm melting!


They checked her heart then , it just wasn't abnormal at that moment . an EKG is just a snapshot of about 15 seconds of your life . Her enzymes were normal back then. 
The only , ONLY reason they knew she had a heart attack this time was because her enzymes in her blood were super high. If the blood tests hadn't been done she would have not been so lucky.

Sorry i haven't been back to add anything to let y'all know what was going on , but i stayed at the hospital with Mom both nights and tried to sleep a few hours during the day ... sleep didnt happen till sunday but oh well LOL . I was too happy to care!!!

:sm02: 
We talked so much and she did not have a single episode of dementia like she had before. She liked the dream catcher bag i am still working on and we have decided to work on her first quilt that she ever made together to fix a few spots on it. And she wants to fix the state flowers quilt she made also. I'm pretty excited to get to work on it with her . She told me she still has the bird pattern for the quilt she made and i am going to try to make one also ... I love the idea of it being vintage and that she has already made one ... I am going to take some free online classes on hand sewing so that i can do some of the tiny work by hand ... I'm super excited about that too ! :sm02: I figure that since i really love embroidery that i should learn to hand sew also.

Purple , I told Mom that everyone was thinking of her and sending her hugs and healing thoughts and vibes and she was very thankful and grateful . I asked if she remembered you Purple and she did of course , Our Londy as well . She sends a hello and much love to all of you across the pond and thanks you all for being so kind to Binky and I and for being so kind to her too . :sm02:

Okay i love and miss everyone but the battery is fading and i am not a very fast typist so it isnt working me trying to type faster ... tee hee hee ....

XOXOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> They checked her heart then , it just wasn't abnormal at that moment . an EKG is just a snapshot of about 15 seconds of your life . Her
> 
> So glad you and your mum will be working on the quilts together , it will be a special time for you both. So pleased she remembered June and l. It was a pleasure to meet her. She is a lovely lady. More vibes coming her way for continued improvement in her health. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely. Can evrn picture myself in the classroom and looking at the book. Xx


One advantage of having been in the era of The Catholic mass in Latin which gave some early exposure to the subject before HS. The priests were the teachers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > They checked her heart then , it just wasn't abnormal at that moment . an EKG is just a snapshot of about 15 seconds of your life . Her
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's not happening but it has been so cold, wet and miserable today I gave up after this morning's logging, lit the wood burner and have stayed in and toasted and knitted this afternoon. :sm24: :sm24:


People are saying this winter may be cold. But who knows?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are looking forward to Christmas, just keep that in mind and try to stay positive. xx


I checked the porch and two chunks are broken and missing and the long board isn't nailed on anymore, son will put some nails in it but I'm just wondering how this happened. I do feel more myself today. Son mowed and I emptied the car of several items so I may get it repaired. I need to ask the cheaper gent if he uses old parts. If so I may go for the more costly with better parts. Third gear dropped.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had 4 years of Latin at secondary school, but I don't remember much, except I enjoyed it.


I had 4 years of high school Latin and at college they wanted 2 years of a modern language but I only had 1 year of spanish so had to take another Spanish class in college which was much harder than high school. Wish I'd known in high school I'd have taken Spanish not Latin 4. They wanted to fill a class I'm thinking.ilike to listen to French singers and Spanish singers tho I know little of what they are saying. Sometimes the lyrics in English just make me think too much.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck finishing the mini mid-wife.


Could you explain what a mini midwife is?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We actually had to turn the heat on this morning...briefly...then it warmed up to about 66F.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Could you explain what a mini midwife is?


It's a little knitted doll dressed as a midwife. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a little knitted doll dressed as a midwife. X


....a midwife being a specially trained nurse who deals with pre-natal and delivers babies!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its sunny today and 16C. We will be going to morrisons and then off to see the family. Ive no doubt we'll have a take away tonight. Have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny surrey. It's a beautiful autumn day and it looks like it may be quite warm today. We are off to the supermarket and then doing another dining chair. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jollypolly said:


> People are saying this winter may be cold. But who knows?


Thank you, that's all I needed to hear. :sm09: :sm09: Hopefully that's just the USA.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all, when I got up it was sunshine and drizzle the weather couldn't decide which to do so did both together, now it's just raining. Have just sat down after a busy morning in the kitchen and then of course logs. Our excitement for the week, the chimney sweep is coming tomorrow, he is supposed to be fitting a cowl as well but it hasn't arrived yet. Will catch up now, see you later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and 13'c (55'F). It's warm enough this morning that I put the sago palm outside.
We had a great Knit Night. I even helped one lady who brought in 4 projects that had gone off the tracks. Although the conversation got a little weird when we started talking about "truck nuts". We also got to pet all the new yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, that's all I needed to hear. :sm09: :sm09: Hopefully that's just the USA.


No, it's Canada too. We've been told to expect a nice fall followed by an early winter with normal snow and cold, which will feel really cold and snowy, after the 2 or 3 really mild winters we've had.
I'm looking forward to a winter without ice storms. That would make me happy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....a midwife being a specially trained nurse who deals with pre-natal and delivers babies!!!


Do they have a uniform in the UK?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I checked the porch and two chunks are broken and missing and the long board isn't nailed on anymore, son will put some nails in it but I'm just wondering how this happened. I do feel more myself today. Son mowed and I emptied the car of several items so I may get it repaired. I need to ask the cheaper gent if he uses old parts. If so I may go for the more costly with better parts. Third gear dropped.


I've burned out the synchros between the gears in one car and dropped a pin so my car wouldn't go into reverse in another car. That was when my brother told me to only buy automatics from now on. I do miss shifting gears though.
Good luck with your repairs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > They checked her heart then , it just wasn't abnormal at that moment . an EKG is just a snapshot of about 15 seconds of your life . Her
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Never went to the cinema, several reasons. DD came up after school & I dyed her hair for her. I managed to get dye on the newly painted garden table, oops. Her hair is now dark blue underneath & purple on top, it looks great, she is really pleased with it. They have gone home now after Grandad's banger 'n mash supper. I've started knitting mini midwife & she's looking very strange! Have a good evening all. Xx


The dye job sounds like it was fun. Did you take a picture?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Told in no uncertain terms that it was not appropriate. Anyway I have promised to take LM kayaking. I used to race canoes in my youth. X


So Jetski's are OK, but kayaks are not appropriate?? hmmm :sm07:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had fun with the coven this morning and made an irish lace flower, not bad for a first attempt but needs improving. Have covered another chair this afternoon. Mr P has decided that it would be best to do one a day. This one was done much quicker than yesterday and the hands survived ok.
> 
> Have now downloaded the photos from gs2s party so here are a few......


Nice pics. It looks like they all had fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The TV is saying that there has been an explosion in the skunk population and was giving tips if you come across one. If they growl and stomp their feet, it's TOO LATE. 

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> They checked her heart then , it just wasn't abnormal at that moment . an EKG is just a snapshot of about 15 seconds of your life . Her enzymes were normal back then.
> The only , ONLY reason they knew she had a heart attack this time was because her enzymes in her blood were super high. If the blood tests hadn't been done she would have not been so lucky.
> 
> Sorry i haven't been back to add anything to let y'all know what was going on , but i stayed at the hospital with Mom both nights and tried to sleep a few hours during the day ... sleep didnt happen till sunday but oh well LOL . I was too happy to care!!!
> ...


That will be so lovely for you and your mum to work on the quilt together, real quality time!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Do they have a uniform in the UK?


When I had my babies at home,they wore a full nurses uniform, like in 'Call the Midwife' on TV? Nowadays, you'd most likely see them in scrubs!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree it makes wonderful memories. I remember quilting with my mom. Crawling under the quilt frame to the backside as there was not enough space in the house to properly set up the frame. One Christmas I made everyone in the family a quilt. Daughter and grand daughter came over and I debated letting them help me quilt or keeping it a secret until Christmas. I told them it was a quilt for hubby and we had a wonderful time quilting. They talk about that wonderful day often. On Christmas my daughter cried when she saw she also had a quilt.


London Girl said:


> That will be so lovely for you and your mum to work on the quilt together, real quality time!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. Rain, rain, go away. Day after day after day makes Jinx cranky. The cool air of fall is settling in. Had to rearrange my newly cleaned closet to add sweatshirts. 
I am stuck in a rut knitting pumpkins and snowpeople. 
My new smart phone would not ring for two days. Hubby said he would take it in this a.m. I text grandson and he was able to figure out what was wrong. So wish there a tiny instruction book with the new electronics. 
Hope everyone has a good day with sunshine and carnations.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I agree it makes wonderful memories. I remember quilting with my mom. Crawling under the quilt frame to the backside as there was not enough space in the house to properly set up the frame. One Christmas I made everyone in the family a quilt. Daughter and grand daughter came over and I debated letting them help me quilt or keeping it a secret until Christmas. I told them it was a quilt for hubby and we had a wonderful time quilting. They talk about that wonderful day often. On Christmas my daughter cried when she saw she also had a quilt.


How lovely to make everyone a quilt, hopefully they will keep them forever and so always have lovely memories of you. I too have made easy quilts for everyone but I either quilted mine simply on my sewing machine or just used the tufting method to hold the layers together! Here are some of the very basic quilts I have made!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Rain, rain, go away. Day after day after day makes Jinx cranky. The cool air of fall is settling in. Had to rearrange my newly cleaned closet to add sweatshirts.
> I am stuck in a rut knitting pumpkins and snowpeople.
> My new smart phone would not ring for two days. Hubby said he would take it in this a.m. I text grandson and he was able to figure out what was wrong. So wish there a tiny instruction book with the new electronics.
> Hope everyone has a good day with sunshine and carnations.


It's Autumnal here too, chilly when I went out at 9.45 but 21C degrees now but of course I am now wearing the wrong clothes - again!! You can usually find instructions for your phone online and you can download them to refer to whenever you want!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> No, it's Canada too. We've been told to expect a nice fall followed by an early winter with normal snow and cold, which will feel really cold and snowy, after the 2 or 3 really mild winters we've had.
> I'm looking forward to a winter without ice storms. That would make me happy.


That's OK as long as you keep it on your side of the Atlantic. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's OK as long as you keep it on your side of the Atlantic. :sm24: :sm24:


Hi Dear, how's the logging going? :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> How lovely to make everyone a quilt, hopefully they will keep them forever and so always have lovely memories of you. I too have made easy quilts for everyone but I either quilted mine simply on my sewing machine or just used the tufting method to hold the layers together! Here are some of the very basic quilts I have made!


Lovely quilts, that third one doesn't look an easy one. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hi Dear, how's the logging going? :sm02:


Only got an hour in this morning, too busy in the kitchen so will probably have to go out again this afternoon. xxx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I like your quilts. I never did any fancy patterns. All were 9 blocks outlined in a solid color. I had my mothers box of fabric scraps and ask friends and relatives if they had any scraps I could include. I also bought fabrics that represented things in their lives. For my daughters I used the scraps from clothing I made her years earlier. I thought that added a lot to the sentimental value.I used flat sheets as the back. Nowadays we cannot buy a flat sheet with a print unless we buy a set. I wanted to make a king size quilt for a queen size bed. Would have to buy the set and waste the king size fitted sheet. 


London Girl said:


> How lovely to make everyone a quilt, hopefully they will keep them forever and so always have lovely memories of you. I too have made easy quilts for everyone but I either quilted mine simply on my sewing machine or just used the tufting method to hold the layers together! Here are some of the very basic quilts I have made!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and 13'c (55'F). It's warm enough this morning that I put the sago palm outside.
> We had a great Knit Night. I even helped one lady who brought in 4 projects that had gone off the tracks. Although the conversation got a little weird when we started talking about "truck nuts". We also got to pet all the new yarn.


That sounds like a good night last night. So glad for you that the new shop owner is continuing the knit nights. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How lovely to make everyone a quilt, hopefully they will keep them forever and so always have lovely memories of you. I too have made easy quilts for everyone but I either quilted mine simply on my sewing machine or just used the tufting method to hold the layers together! Here are some of the very basic quilts I have made!


Those are all wonderful, Londy! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, there is a ton of information online. I searched and searched for an answer. I was going to chat with a representative but needed numbers off the phone that I could not read. Nothing online helped me. There was a button on the top side of the phone above the volume control that I tried to push in several times. Grandson said to push the button forward, it was the silence button. Lesson learned. Try to push buttons in, out, up, down, backwards and forward. 


London Girl said:


> It's Autumnal here too, chilly when I went out at 9.45 but 21C degrees now but of course I am now wearing the wrong clothes - again!! You can usually find instructions for your phone online and you can download them to refer to whenever you want!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. Doing a bit and then taking a break to work in the house.


Barn-dweller said:


> Only got an hour in this morning, too busy in the kitchen so will probably have to go out again this afternoon. xxx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like fun. Nice you were able to help out a fellow crafter. At our group some frowned when I helped out newbies. I found out the lys held classes and if I helped them they did not need the classes. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and 13'c (55'F). It's warm enough this morning that I put the sago palm outside.
> We had a great Knit Night. I even helped one lady who brought in 4 projects that had gone off the tracks. Although the conversation got a little weird when we started talking about "truck nuts". We also got to pet all the new yarn.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> So Jetski's are OK, but kayaks are not appropriate?? hmmm :sm07:


I don't think the objection is to me doing kayaking, but to me doing it with a load if 12 year old????xxxx

ps Mr P says we are yoing to have a cold winter too.????xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely quilts, that third one doesn't look an easy one. xxx


What she said xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't think the objection is to me doing kayaking, but to me doing it with a load if 12 year old????xxxx
> 
> ps Mr P says we are yoing to have a cold winter too.????xxx


You're really cheering up my day. Never mind we will be away for over 5 weeks of it. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're really cheering up my day. Never mind we will be away for over 5 weeks of it. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Sorry ????????????????????????????????????????????????????x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> And plant terminology.


My DD didn't do Latin at school, then did Garden Design at Uni. It was her weekly nghtmare learning Latin names of plants, I used to have to test her. She still knows them, but doesn't use her knowledge, unfortunately.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, that's all I needed to hear. :sm09: :sm09: Hopefully that's just the USA.


I hope so too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Do they have a uniform in the UK?


They wear similar to our nurses. Some wear dresses, some trousers & a top. Colours vary from hospital to hospital. I'm making my mini with a dark blue uniform & white apron, very old fashioned! hundreds have been made so far, all colours. I'm df to knit some more soon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I wish Linky and Binky's mum better health as well.


So do I. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> How lovely to make everyone a quilt, hopefully they will keep them forever and so always have lovely memories of you. I too have made easy quilts for everyone but I either quilted mine simply on my sewing machine or just used the tufting method to hold the layers together! Here are some of the very basic quilts I have made!


They look great. I shall have to look for the photo of the one I made SIL.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> The dye job sounds like it was fun. Did you take a picture?


No I will when I see her. She phoned & said that everyone was very complementary about her, when she went on the school run this morning.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a message on Facebook earlier, from Judi. 

Hi Janet, would you say hello to all the girlsfor me please? The all of south Australia is Blacked out, and doesn't look like we will have power again until 4.00am tomorrow morning. I was hoping to get on connections and have a chat with who ever happened to be on.
We had a Monster Storm warning for most of the State, with the biggest storm and the Highest winds, for 50 years. It is supposed to remain over us for the next 2 days. I hope you are having a better day, than my night. Love Judi xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The weather here is amazing. We went to the airport as usual this morning, then had a Royal British Legion lunch in the park near us. We sat outside because the weather is so nice and we're not sure how much more summer we're going to get! I had chicken liver parfait followed by potato skins. Doesn't sound much but, trust me they were delicious and I don't need any more food today!

The sea was also very, very flat as we drove home. Indian summer.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope everyone stays safe. We really learn to appreciate power when we lose it. Hope Judi has power soon.


SaxonLady said:


> I had a message on Facebook earlier, from Judi.
> 
> Hi Janet, would you say hello to all the girlsfor me please? The all of south Australia is Blacked out, and doesn't look like we will have power again until 4.00am tomorrow morning. I was hoping to get on connections and have a chat with who ever happened to be on.
> We had a Monster Storm warning for most of the State, with the biggest storm and the Highest winds, for 50 years. It is supposed to remain over us for the next 2 days. I hope you are having a better day, than my night. Love Judi xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I had a message on Facebook earlier, from Judi.
> 
> Hi Janet, would you say hello to all the girlsfor me please? The all of south Australia is Blacked out, and doesn't look like we will have power again until 4.00am tomorrow morning. I was hoping to get on connections and have a chat with who ever happened to be on.
> We had a Monster Storm warning for most of the State, with the biggest storm and the Highest winds, for 50 years. It is supposed to remain over us for the next 2 days. I hope you are having a better day, than my night. Love Judi xoxoxo


Poor Judi, we are lucky in the country, well most of us don't suffer too mch. Thanks for letting us know x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> The weather here is amazing. We went to the airport as usual this morning, then had a Royal British Legion lunch in the park near us. We sat outside because the weather is so nice and we're not sure how much more summer we're going to get! I had chicken liver parfait followed by potato skins. Doesn't sound much but, trust me they were delicious and I don't need any more food today!
> 
> The sea was also very, very flat as we drove home. Indian summer.


I envy your day! Let's hope the Indian Summer continues for ages!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely quilts, that third one doesn't look an easy one. xxx


I made it so long ago, I have forgotten!! I made it for my mum and in most of the squares, I embroidered names and dates from her life, weddings, births etc. She died in 2007 and I didn't know what to do with it so I added lots more dates and up to date info, so it's a bit like a family tree, and took it out to give to my granddaughter in NZ last year. I also added an embroidered letter, concealed in a a flap at the end of the quilt, telling her all this so she will know it was her great grandmother's when she is older!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Only got an hour in this morning, too busy in the kitchen so will probably have to go out again this afternoon. xxx :sm25: :sm25:


I hope you have broken the back of it now - and not done too much damage to your own!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I like your quilts. I never did any fancy patterns. All were 9 blocks outlined in a solid color. I had my mothers box of fabric scraps and ask friends and relatives if they had any scraps I could include. I also bought fabrics that represented things in their lives. For my daughters I used the scraps from clothing I made her years earlier. I thought that added a lot to the sentimental value.I used flat sheets as the back. Nowadays we cannot buy a flat sheet with a print unless we buy a set. I wanted to make a king size quilt for a queen size bed. Would have to buy the set and waste the king size fitted sheet.


Some of our bigger stores sell sheeting by the yard, mostly plain but I'm sure they do patterns too so maybe your fabric stores will have some?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're really cheering up my day. Never mind we will be away for over 5 weeks of it. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


I forgot about your swanning about in the sun, good for you, you certainly deserve it after the year you're having!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had a message on Facebook earlier, from Judi.
> 
> Hi Janet, would you say hello to all the girlsfor me please? The all of south Australia is Blacked out, and doesn't look like we will have power again until 4.00am tomorrow morning. I was hoping to get on connections and have a chat with who ever happened to be on.
> We had a Monster Storm warning for most of the State, with the biggest storm and the Highest winds, for 50 years. It is supposed to remain over us for the next 2 days. I hope you are having a better day, than my night. Love Judi xoxoxo


Thanks for passing that on Janet, poor Aussies!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope the weather settles down quickly for Judi and she gets her power back.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely quilts, that third one doesn't look an easy one. xxx


My thoughts too :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Now finished the 4 dining chairs with the strawberry print fabric. 3 more to go with the other fabric....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Poor Judi, we are lucky in the country, well most of us don't suffer too mch. Thanks for letting us know x


Ditto x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I made it so long ago, I have forgotten!! I made it for my mum and in most of the squares, I embroidered names and dates from her life, weddings, births etc. She died in 2007 and I didn't know what to do with it so I added lots more dates and up to date info, so it's a bit like a family tree, and took it out to give to my granddaughter in NZ last year. I also added an embroidered letter, concealed in a a flap at the end of the quilt, telling her all this so she will know it was her great grandmother's when she is older!


I always get choked up when I read that x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now finished the 4 dining chairs with the strawberry print fabric. 3 more to go with the other fabric....


Nicely done :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> I envy your day! Let's hope the Indian Summer continues for ages!


What Indian Summer it's drizzled here all day. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I hope you have broken the back of it now - and not done too much damage to your own!! xxx


Still got about a quarter of them to do, did another hour this afternoon but was so shattered I wasn't functioning right so gave up and came in. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Still got about a quarter of them to do, did another hour this afternoon but was so shattered I wasn't functioning right so gave up and came in. xxx


Hope you are now having a rest. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Now finished the 4 dining chairs with the strawberry print fabric. 3 more to go with the other fabric....


Very smart. :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Nicely done :sm24:


Thank you xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are now having a rest. Xx


Someone just came downstairs and said that there was sawdust in the bedroom, I told him where the hoover is and where he will be removing from if he thinks I am turning round and cleaning now. :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now finished the 4 dining chairs with the strawberry print fabric. 3 more to go with the other fabric....


Very nice job, as usual!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I always get choked up when I read that x


Aawwww, honeeeee!!! xxx :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Someone just came downstairs and said that there was sawdust in the bedroom, I told him where the hoover is and where he will be removing from if he thinks I am turning round and cleaning now. :sm15:


Good for you ????????????????????????????x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very classy looking. Nice workmanship and workwomanship.


PurpleFi said:


> Now finished the 4 dining chairs with the strawberry print fabric. 3 more to go with the other fabric....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very nice job, as usual!!! xxx


Thank you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Very classy looking. Nice workmanship and workwomanship.


It was a joint effort, l held the material in place and Mr P wielded the staple gun????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I made it so long ago, I have forgotten!! I made it for my mum and in most of the squares, I embroidered names and dates from her life, weddings, births etc. She died in 2007 and I didn't know what to do with it so I added lots more dates and up to date info, so it's a bit like a family tree, and took it out to give to my granddaughter in NZ last year. I also added an embroidered letter, concealed in a a flap at the end of the quilt, telling her all this so she will know it was her great grandmother's when she is older!


She will treasure that.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Now finished the 4 dining chairs with the strawberry print fabric. 3 more to go with the other fabric....


They look great! Well done Mr P & you.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I never heard of that. Good to learn something new. The only fabric store I can think of is Hobby Lobby and last time I looked they had very wide fabric, but only in drapery weight. I will have to search.


London Girl said:


> Some of our bigger stores sell sheeting by the yard, mostly plain but I'm sure they do patterns too so maybe your fabric stores will have some?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> What Indian Summer it's drizzled here all day. :sm25: :sm25:


Sorry Barney, I forget you live abroad! In England, well the south anyway, has been so lovely lately. I'm sorry if I made you sad. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was a joint effort, l held the material in place and Mr P wielded the staple gun????


So glad he didn't staple you to the chair!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad he didn't staple you to the chair!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


He wouldn't dare.????????????????????x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I never heard of that. Good to learn something new. The only fabric store I can think of is Hobby Lobby and last time I looked they had very wide fabric, but only in drapery weight. I will have to search.


Have alook at these, they are in the UK but if we've got it, you can bet your life you'll have it over there!!! http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=wide+sheeting&ul_noapp=true


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What Indian Summer it's drizzled here all day. :sm25: :sm25:


Wales........Worthing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wales........Worthing.


Sorry Barny. Come visit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're really cheering up my day. Never mind we will be away for over 5 weeks of it. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


And I bet you're really, really looking forward to it!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had a message on Facebook earlier, from Judi.
> 
> Hi Janet, would you say hello to all the girlsfor me please? The all of south Australia is Blacked out, and doesn't look like we will have power again until 4.00am tomorrow morning. I was hoping to get on connections and have a chat with who ever happened to be on.
> We had a Monster Storm warning for most of the State, with the biggest storm and the Highest winds, for 50 years. It is supposed to remain over us for the next 2 days. I hope you are having a better day, than my night. Love Judi xoxoxo


Thanks for sharing this! I'm keeping them in my thoughts and prayers that all are safe. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope you have broken the back of it now - and not done too much damage to your own!! xxx


Me, too, Barny! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now finished the 4 dining chairs with the strawberry print fabric. 3 more to go with the other fabric....


Those look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I always get choked up when I read that x


Me, too. It's such a wonderful story and a gift to be treasured. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good for you ????????????????????????????x


Ditto from me!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks again. I did find some in several different prints. I have to look more and find what I like best. Price quoted is by the yarn, I would be afraid it was cut in 1 yard lengths. As with yarn I would love to touch and squash fabric, but this is a good second best.


London Girl said:


> Have alook at these, they are in the UK but if we've got it, you can bet your life you'll have it over there!!! http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=wide+sheeting&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry Barney, I forget you live abroad! In England, well the south anyway, has been so lovely lately. I'm sorry if I made you sad. X


Not sad, just resigned, webbed feet won't look too good on holiday. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> And I bet you're really, really looking forward to it!!! xxxooo


I am in a way but will be a bit worried about DH. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I am in a way but will be a bit worried about DH. xx


That is completely understandable and I don't blame you a bit. I'm sure I would be, too. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

UK knitters. I have a question. On another thread a poster said she thought most crafters in UK made hats flat and sewed a seam. What do you think? Just wondering.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> UK knitters. I have a question. On another thread a poster said she thought most crafters in UK made hats flat and sewed a seam. What do you think? Just wondering.


I do as I don't like knitting in the round and can't use dpn's. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> UK knitters. I have a question. On another thread a poster said she thought most crafters in UK made hats flat and sewed a seam. What do you think? Just wondering.


I prefer knitting on circulars or dpns for small items.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I prefer knitting on circulars or dpns for small items.


So far a 50/50 split. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So far a 50/50 split. xx


I like doing circular using all methods and it's especially nice to have no seam.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I just ASSUMED anyone that could, would knit in the round. You know what happens when you assume something? I usually see a flat pattern and automatically convert it to in the round. Everyone enjoys doing things differently and that is a good thing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I just ASSUMED anyone that could, would knit in the round. You know what happens when you assume something? I usually see a flat pattern and automatically convert it to in the round. Everyone enjoys doing things differently and that is a good thing.


I think knitting with circullars is a relatively newish thing here in the UK. My mother certainly nevrr did it, using dpns instead. X


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Londy, I also nearly cried when I read your post. I'm excited too, it's such a precious thing to me . A blessing. I'll have the memories forever but so will she and I think it is just as precious to her to get to teach me how she sews.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How lovely to make everyone a quilt, hopefully they will keep them forever and so always have lovely memories of you. I too have made easy quilts for everyone but I either quilted mine simply on my sewing machine or just used the tufting method to hold the layers together! Here are some of the very basic quilts I have made!


Oh my I LOVE THEM !!!????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good for you ????????????????????????????x


Agreed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think knitting with circullars is a relatively newish thing here in the UK. My mother certainly nevrr did it, using dpns instead. X


I have some plastic and wire cabled needles that my DMIL used in the 1970's. they're not very flexible


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I cannot sleep tonight. So I decided to find out when the first cable needles were used. A patent was applied for in the U.S. in 1918, although in Europe they may have been used a little earlier. (wikipedia) I will sleep better knowing this. I got my first Boye needlemasters in the 60's. My mom bought me a set when I taught her to knit. I thought I had everything I would ever need when I had them. Boy, did I learn a lot when I got the internet.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How lovely to make everyone a quilt, hopefully they will keep them forever and so always have lovely memories of you. I too have made easy quilts for everyone but I either quilted mine simply on my sewing machine or just used the tufting method to hold the layers together! Here are some of the very basic quilts I have made!


Your quilts are wonderful, I need to get working on some quilts again, I still have one to finish, and two to start for the grand children, and one to do for me! Then I don't know if I will continue making them! I might even sell my machine!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's Autumnal here too, chilly when I went out at 9.45 but 21C degrees now but of course I am now wearing the wrong clothes - again!! You can usually find instructions for your phone online and you can download them to refer to whenever you want!


It is 1405 on Sept 29th, and it is 13°C and I am freezing! Our power came on at 1200hrs, and had been off for 22 hours, we might be able to get a $700.00 compensation payout, but we just have to be able to get chonnected the phone number! ㄟ( ･ө･ )ㄏ

Our house faces east - west, and we have freezing winds coming room the west, and blinding sunshine from the east ......... I think I now believe in the changing of the planetary climate! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How lovely to make everyone a quilt, hopefully they will keep them forever and so always have lovely memories of you. I too have made easy quilts for everyone but I either quilted mine simply on my sewing machine or just used the tufting method to hold the layers together! Here are some of the very basic quilts I have made!


Those are all really nice, but that third one has me confused....you call that basic.....hhhhmmmm....wonder what you would consider hard! :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had a message on Facebook earlier, from Judi.
> 
> Hi Janet, would you say hello to all the girlsfor me please? The all of south Australia is Blacked out, and doesn't look like we will have power again until 4.00am tomorrow morning. I was hoping to get on connections and have a chat with who ever happened to be on.
> We had a Monster Storm warning for most of the State, with the biggest storm and the Highest winds, for 50 years. It is supposed to remain over us for the next 2 days. I hope you are having a better day, than my night. Love Judi xoxoxo


The Monster Storm is still going, we didn't get power back until midday today, and now it is so cold; we should be basking in wonderful fine, sunny weather - we are a third of the way through Spring, I am beginning to wonder what our summer will be like!!! ????????

We are also hoping that we don't lose power again today, or tomorrow, but have just checked the BOM website, and it looks like the storm will hopefully blow out tonight!???? But we still didn't get any snow! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had a message on Facebook earlier, from Judi.
> 
> Hi Janet, would you say hello to all the girlsfor me please? The all of south Australia is Blacked out, and doesn't look like we will have power again until 4.00am tomorrow morning. I was hoping to get on connections and have a chat with who ever happened to be on.
> We had a Monster Storm warning for most of the State, with the biggest storm and the Highest winds, for 50 years. It is supposed to remain over us for the next 2 days. I hope you are having a better day, than my night. Love Judi xoxoxo


I hope she is staying safe and warm!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now finished the 4 dining chairs with the strawberry print fabric. 3 more to go with the other fabric....


Nice!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The weather here is amazing. We went to the airport as usual this morning, then had a Royal British Legion lunch in the park near us. We sat outside because the weather is so nice and we're not sure how much more summer we're going to get! I had chicken liver parfait followed by potato skins. Doesn't sound much but, trust me they were delicious and I don't need any more food today!
> 
> The sea was also very, very flat as we drove home. Indian summer.


I think your winter has headed down south, for a holiday! I really don't like Spring this year!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I hope everyone stays safe. We really learn to appreciate power when we lose it. Hope Judi has power soon.


Thanks Jinx, I think I will be investing in some sort of heater, that doesn't need power, in case this ever happens again. Even those with Solar power didn't escape the blackout, unless they are totally independent of the Power Grid, so those with non- electric heaters, keep them; and those with only electric heaters ..... invest in an alternate type of heater, just in case power goes out in the winter time. I will need to think of something different, for the summer blackouts! ಠ_ಠ


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> UK knitters. I have a question. On another thread a poster said she thought most crafters in UK made hats flat and sewed a seam. What do you think? Just wondering.


In the round using magic loop here.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I made it so long ago, I have forgotten!! I made it for my mum and in most of the squares, I embroidered names and dates from her life, weddings, births etc. She died in 2007 and I didn't know what to do with it so I added lots more dates and up to date info, so it's a bit like a family tree, and took it out to give to my granddaughter in NZ last year. I also added an embroidered letter, concealed in a a flap at the end of the quilt, telling her all this so she will know it was her great grandmother's when she is older!


What a wonderful idea, I hope the future generations keep things like that, some people don't think back to previous generations!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some of our bigger stores sell sheeting by the yard, mostly plain but I'm sure they do patterns too so maybe your fabric stores will have some?


So far I have backed my quilts with polar fleece blankets, because that is warmer than the cotton, or the poly cotton sheets, or fabric!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now finished the 4 dining chairs with the strawberry print fabric. 3 more to go with the other fabric....


Wow they are gorgeous, I haven't done any sewing since last autumn! I must start again soon, it will probably get too hot to knit soon!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good for you ????????????????????????????x


Ditto from me, mine would have worn the cleaner, if he had done that, especially if I had been doing all that chopping! :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have alook at these, they are in the UK but if we've got it, you can bet your life you'll have it over there!!! http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=wide+sheeting&ul_noapp=true


I LOVE the tartan teddy bear fabricand it isfrom Australia, so US would definitely have something!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I just ASSUMED anyone that could, would knit in the round. You know what happens when you assume something? I usually see a flat pattern and automatically convert it to in the round. Everyone enjoys doing things differently and that is a good thing.


I do to or I keep looking for in the round patterns!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> It is 1405 on Sept 29th, and it is 13°C and I am freezing! Our power came on at 1200hrs, and had been off for 22 hours, we might be able to get a $700.00 compensation payout, but we just have to be able to get chonnected the phone number! ㄟ( ･ө･ )ㄏ
> 
> Our house faces east - west, and we have freezing winds coming room the west, and blinding sunshine from the east ......... I think I now believe in the changing of the planetary climate! ????????????


Glad to see you're back in the world. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> The Monster Storm is still going, we didn't get power back until midday today, and now it is so cold; we should be basking in wonderful fine, sunny weather - we are a third of the way through Spring, I am beginning to wonder what our summer will be like!!! ????????
> 
> We are also hoping that we don't lose power again today, or tomorrow, but have just checked the BOM website, and it looks like the storm will hopefully blow out tonight!???? But we still didn't get any snow! ????????????


You WANT snow???? Though I suppose it would be a novelty to you. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull, windy Wales, at least it is not raining, yet. Chimney sweep is not coming today which is perhaps a good job as the cowl hasn't arrived yet either. Have a good day one and all, I know what I'll be doing. See you later. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sad, just resigned, webbed feet won't look too good on holiday. xxx


You'll look great, just paint your nails prettily!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm off to work today. Hopefully Londy is going to join me for lunch. She can see our crazy customers.
Hope you all have a great day whatever the day brings. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I do to or I keep looking for in the round patterns!


I only ever knit in the round, unless I am making a blanket, or something similar!????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning everyone and a very HAPPY BIRTHDSAY to our lifeline. Have a fabulous day girl. luv u.

We went out for a carvery last night, it was ok aswell. I had pork.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How lovely to make everyone a quilt, hopefully they will keep them forever and so always have lovely memories of you. I too have made easy quilts for everyone but I either quilted mine simply on my sewing machine or just used the tufting method to hold the layers together! Here are some of the very basic quilts I have made!


They are lovely londy. you are so clever.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad to see you're back in the world. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks, it was extremely cold, black and lonely ........ we were actually in bed at 6.00pm, because it was so cold, and I didn't get warm all night. We still have power, and we now have our heater on, and electric blankets on, so we can at least begin the night warm, in case the power goes off again -really hoping it doesn't though, we are expecting a stronger session tonight, apparently!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You WANT snow???? Though I suppose it would be a novelty to you. :sm09:


Well I have never seen snow, in my entire life! I might get to see it in NSW, or VIC, one day! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You WANT snow???? Though I suppose it would be a novelty to you. :sm09:


Well I have never seen snow, in my entire life! I might get to see it in NSW, or VIC, one day! ????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now finished the 4 dining chairs with the strawberry print fabric. 3 more to go with the other fabric....


looking good..... :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Happy birthday Lifeline, hope you have a great day!????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, dear Lifei e, hope you have had a good day. Hugs & XX from e ..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks again. I did find some in several different prints. I have to look more and find what I like best. Price quoted is by the yarn, I would be afraid it was cut in 1 yard lengths. As with yarn I would love to touch and squash fabric, but this is a good second best.


No, it would come to you all in one piece, I promise!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BECCA, SEE YOU SOON, HAVE A LOVELY DAY!!! XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I am in a way but will be a bit worried about DH. xx


I get that but I bet it will do you both a world of good - and no logs!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BECCA, SEE YOU SOON, HAVE A LOVELY DAY!!! XXXXXXXXXX


and from me too. Have a lovely day and see you soon. xxx ps don't forget the 'fruit juice' xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So far a 50/50 split. xx


Always use circulars for everything now and now I'v mastered knitting in the round, I love it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Londy, I also nearly cried when I read your post. I'm excited too, it's such a precious thing to me . A blessing. I'll have the memories forever but so will she and I think it is just as precious to her to get to teach me how she sews.


Oh bless you, didn't mean to make you come over all emotional but I am so happy for you both to be sharing this project! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey. Just been and had my flu jab I have a rather damp cat trying to help me type this. Might have a look at the other dining chairs today and see how they need covering. Probably not so straight forward as the ones with drop in seats.

Londy and Chris enjoy your lunch. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> You'll look great, just paint your nails prettily!!


I'm afraid I don't do painted nails. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning everyone and a very HAPPY BIRTHDSAY to our lifeline. Have a fabulous day girl. luv u.
> 
> We went out for a carvery last night, it was ok aswell. I had pork.


And from me too, Happy Birthday have a great day even though you are working. xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I get that but I bet it will do you both a world of good - and no logs!!! xxx


Gosh I hope to be finished with logs before then. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Always use circulars for everything now and now I'v mastered knitting in the round, I love it!!


Perhaps DH had better treat me to a set of circulars, I'm way behind the times by the look of it. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh my I LOVE THEM !!!Ã°ÂÂÂ


Want some more?! :sm09: Can't find the one of which I am proudest but will keep looking! I am going out now as I have a date with a lovely lady called London Chris!! Catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Cool, rainy weather expected today. My little grass in the front lawn is growing nicely and needs to be mowed now. If they could only get together and party with their older neighbours, my lawn would look nice again instead of scruffy.
It's been quiet at work, everyone is either in projects or in training so no one has been around to break anything and cause beeps. I like it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Want some more?! :sm09: Can't find the one of which I am proudest but will keep looking! I am going out now as I have a date with a lovely lady called London Chris!! Catch you later!! xxxx


The top one looks a bit like one that I have. 
I need a new one, hint, hint, :sm09:
Have a fun day with Chris.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps DH had better treat me to a set of circulars, I'm way behind the times by the look of it. :sm06: :sm06:


So long as the stitches look right and it doesn't hurt to knit, then your tools are good. Although there are some really pretty knitting needles that I'd like to collect and display. They're too pretty to use.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The polar fleece is a great backing especially for baby quilts.


Xiang said:


> So far I have backed my quilts with polar fleece blankets, because that is warmer than the cotton, or the poly cotton sheets, or fabric!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Just been and had my flu jab I have a rather damp cat trying to help me type this. Might have a look at the other dining chairs today and see how they need covering. Probably not so straight forward as the ones with drop in seats.
> 
> Londy and Chris enjoy your lunch. xx


I'm sure you'll figure it out. The first chairs look wonderful.
Hi Bentley.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BECCA, SEE YOU SOON, HAVE A LOVELY DAY!!! XXXXXXXXXX


Happy birthday from me too.

(And I think I missed Judi too, so happy belated. I hope it was a good day.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have never seen snow, in my entire life! I might get to see it in NSW, or VIC, one day! ????????????


It's nice when it first comes down. It's nice if you don't have to walk or drive in it. After about 4 months of snow, it becomes tiring.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, it was extremely cold, black and lonely ........ we were actually in bed at 6.00pm, because it was so cold, and I didn't get warm all night. We still have power, and we now have our heater on, and electric blankets on, so we can at least begin the night warm, in case the power goes off again -really hoping it doesn't though, we are expecting a stronger session tonight, apparently!


I hope your power didn't go out a second time. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You deserve a set of circulars. Getting use to circulars and knitting in the round is soooo much easier and enjoyable with moderately price cables. I think once you get use to them you will want to use them exclusively. 
quote=Barn-dweller]Perhaps DH had better treat me to a set of circulars, I'm way behind the times by the look of it. :sm06: :sm06:[/quote]


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So far I have backed my quilts with polar fleece blankets, because that is warmer than the cotton, or the poly cotton sheets, or fabric!


DD has been backing her crocheted baby blankets with polar fleece blankets. Some of the places here were reluctant to take crocheted blankets as they said baby fingers could get caught in the holes, but they are willing to take backed blankets. The polar fleece is nice and cuddly.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great quilts. My favorite so far is the log cabin.


London Girl said:


> Want some more?! :sm09: Can't find the one of which I am proudest but will keep looking! I am going out now as I have a date with a lovely lady called London Chris!! Catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jinx, I think I will be investing in some sort of heater, that doesn't need power, in case this ever happens again. Even those with Solar power didn't escape the blackout, unless they are totally independent of the Power Grid, so those with non- electric heaters, keep them; and those with only electric heaters ..... invest in an alternate type of heater, just in case power goes out in the winter time. I will need to think of something different, for the summer blackouts! ಠ_ಠ


I'd like to replace our non-working fireplace with a gas one. I wish we had done that when we renovated the room. I had trouble convincing mum it was a good idea at the time.
We're lucky that the service centre on the north side of the highway from us has a generator and always has gas and food even during blackouts. We have gone over there to warm up and get hot food before returning to our cold dark house. The kitties are out of luck though.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have heard that before, to back a crocheted blanket to prevent little finger from getting caught. The confuses me as the holes are still there on one side. What am I not understanding?


nitz8catz said:


> DD has been backing her crocheted baby blankets with polar fleece blankets. Some of the places here were reluctant to take crocheted blankets as they said baby fingers could get caught in the holes, but they are willing to take backed blankets. The polar fleece is nice and cuddly.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Would a gas fireplace work during a power outage? 
Editted. I answered my own question. Answer is yes and no. It depends on what you have. Some need electricity to spark the igniter. Some have a battery backup to do the spark in an outage.


nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to replace our non-working fireplace with a gas one. I wish we had done that when we renovated the room. I had trouble convincing mum it was a good idea at the time.
> We're lucky that the service centre on the north side of the highway from us has a generator and always has gas and food even during blackouts. We have gone over there to warm up and get hot food before returning to our cold dark house. The kitties are out of luck though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Becca.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Happy birthday Lifeline, hope you have a great day!????????????????????????


And a very Happy Birthday to you, Rebecca, from me, too! I hope you have a fabulous day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Want some more?! :sm09: Can't find the one of which I am proudest but will keep looking! I am going out now as I have a date with a lovely lady called London Chris!! Catch you later!! xxxx


More lovely ones! I hope you and Chris have had a wonderful lunch date. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> More lovely ones! I hope you and Chris have had a wonderful lunch date. xxxooo


Pleasant lunch where Chris does her voluntary job and now we are at her knitting group and there are some ladies from Love Knitting giving away yarn in exchange for a survey on their website!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Free yarn and a day with a friend sounds idealic.


London Girl said:


> Pleasant lunch where Chris does her voluntary job and now we are at her knitting group and there are some ladies from Love Knitting giving away yarn in exchange for a survey on their website!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps DH had better treat me to a set of circulars, I'm way behind the times by the look of it. :sm06: :sm06:


Me too, Barny. I'm a real old fashioned tucker :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pleasant lunch where Chris does her voluntary job and now we are at her knitting group and there are some ladies from Love Knitting giving away yarn in exchange for a survey on their website!!


Sounds like you picked a great day to meet up with her!!! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning everyone and a very HAPPY BIRTHDSAY to our lifeline. Have a fabulous day girl. luv u.
> 
> We went out for a carvery last night, it was ok aswell. I had pork.


Thank you and also many thanks for the e-card.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> UK knitters. I have a question. On another thread a poster said she thought most crafters in UK made hats flat and sewed a seam. What do you think? Just wondering.


I never use seams if I can help it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I just ASSUMED anyone that could, would knit in the round. You know what happens when you assume something? I usually see a flat pattern and automatically convert it to in the round. Everyone enjoys doing things differently and that is a good thing.


I do as well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your birthday wishes. I have been at work but it's been lovely... lots of birthday cuddles from the children. Mm is cooking tonight so an evening off for me :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have heard that before, to back a crocheted blanket to prevent little finger from getting caught. The confuses me as the holes are still there on one side. What am I not understanding?


I'm not understanding it either :sm05:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Want some more?! :sm09: Can't find the one of which I am proudest but will keep looking! I am going out now as I have a date with a lovely lady called London Chris!! Catch you later!! xxxx


They must have taken ages. I just love the top one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pleasant lunch where Chris does her voluntary job and now we are at her knitting group and there are some ladies from Love Knitting giving away yarn in exchange for a survey on their website!!


I wish I was with you, as ever!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Rebecca. It sounds like you're having a good one. Here's a hug to add to all the others.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It did pretend to rain earlier, but the sun has been shining all afternoon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of hugs Polly, hope you feel better soon. xxxx


Hi, I'm perking up. Just canceled the cardiologist since I didn't have the tests. 
There has been a commuter train crash into Hoboken new jersey train station. I phoned my friend who lives in new jersey and she is ok. There is a restaurant week near here and I'm trying to phone 12 people to see if they want to change our plan to go to one of these restaurants...so far nobody seemed excited. There is a 3 course meal for $20 but many of our group don't do desert. Dieting or diabetic. I have 4 more to phone then call everyone back with the results. I like talking to them. I started a crochet sleeved shawl and lost the book last night. Found it thank goodness. Using fall pumpkins, greens and variegated. I mastered the front post double crochet, which alternates with a double crochet, a miracle. Still have to add a foot to son's afghan. Curved tips ..oooo!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Pleasant lunch where Chris does her voluntary job and now we are at her knitting group and there are some ladies from Love Knitting giving away yarn in exchange for a survey on their website!!


How many times could you do the survey? :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm not understanding it either :sm05:


I suppose that because the backing is there, little fingers can't go right through? I bet they can!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They must have taken ages. I just love the top one.


That's the one that I sold to Tammie as it was much too big for my little bed!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi, I'm perking up. Just canceled the cardiologist since I didn't have the tests.
> There has been a commuter train crash into Hoboken new jersey train station. I phoned my friend who lives in new jersey and she is ok. There is a restaurant week near here and I'm trying to phone 12 people to see if they want to change our plan to go to one of these restaurants...so far nobody seemed excited. There is a 3 course meal for $20 but many of our group don't do desert. Dieting or diabetic. I have 4 more to phone then call everyone back with the results. I like talking to them. I started a crochet sleeved shawl and lost the book last night. Found it thank goodness. Using fall pumpkins, greens and variegated. I mastered the front post double crochet, which alternates with a double crochet, a miracle. Still have to add a foot to son's afghan. Curved tips ..oooo!


Well done and I hope that while you are knitting or crocheting, you are unable to fret about stuff!! Hope you get your dinner party together and I am happy to eat all the desserts that folks don't want!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> How many times could you do the survey? :sm15: :sm15:


Dang, I never thought of disguising myself and adopting an accent, could have made a killing!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you to everyone for your birthday wishes. I have been at work but it's been lovely... lots of birthday cuddles from the children. Mm is cooking tonight so an evening off for me :sm09:


Glad you had lots of cuddles and well done MM on doingdinner xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Want some more?! :sm09: Can't find the one of which I am proudest but will keep looking! I am going out now as I have a date with a lovely lady called London Chris!! Catch you later!! xxxx


Fabulous quilts xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sure you'll figure it out. The first chairs look wonderful.
> Hi Bentley.


purr, purr, meow xxxxxxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very, very wet Wales, it is pouring down with rain. Had an awful dilemma this morning, ironing or logs, logs won, which shows how much I hate ironing and I'm not doing both in the same day. Off to catch up now see you later, looking forward to your photos Purple. xxx


You brought this memory to mind...my mom didn't want me to iron because she thought I would burn myself. We had a heavy metal iron probably made of iron ha ha...so when my friend's mom was ironing with a 1950s iron I told her it looked like fun. So she showed me how to put the sleeves over the tip and do the collars and I had a ball. Of course she didn't have to do the ironing that day. She must have read huck finn story a out white washing the fence. I think I was 8 or 9 years old. Mom turned pale when I told her. But I didn't get burned. My first hub told me his mom liked to iron underwear and sheets while watching tv so I told him to bring the basket to her and she coukd have twice the fun, maybe that was the beginning of the end of our marriage....no ...we had bigger issues.If I can't hang clothes to drip dry smooth I don't buy them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Can you throw the dog's favourite toy in the bedroom with her.
> I hope the water situation gets sorted quickly.


This dog has a one way mind and the.collie in her makes her so smart she might pick the lock the pit in her means she could bust the door down or chew it til it broke. We got the problem solved. Son had a toilet running...grrr...so I canceled the plumber much to my embarisment.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We are lucky permanent press is available in all our stores. My mom could not watch me iron as I had to do it left handed. It was an extra pain dealing with the cord on the wrong side of the iron. I remember getting up early for school to iron a bra. Now how dumb was that?


jollypolly said:


> You brought this memory to mind...my mom didn't want me to iron because she thought I would burn myself. We had a heavy metal iron probably made of iron ha ha...so when my friend's mom was ironing with a 1950s iron I told her it looked like fun. So she showed me how to put the sleeves over the tip and do the collars and I had a ball. Of course she didn't have to do the ironing that day. She must have read huck finn story a out white washing the fence. I think I was 8 or 9 years old. Mom turned pale when I told her. But I didn't get burned. My first hub told me his mom liked to iron underwear and sheets while watching tv so I told him to bring the basket to her and she coukd have twice the fun, maybe that was the beginning of the end of our marriage....no ...we had bigger issues.If I can't hang clothes to drip dry smooth I don't buy them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> purr, purr, meow xxxxxxxx


xxxooo :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Lifeline Happy Birthday! I know I'm late but I am just now reading today's conversations and it is pouring down rain out there I bet my Christmas cactus is ruined with all this rain and it was actually surviving in the house till we found it was the source of our gnat problem and DH put it outside....????....yep he needs lampung again!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I'm goling out for coffee at the community centr, for McMillan. I'll go up with Margaret. Have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I'm goling out for coffee at the community centr, for McMillan. I'll go up with Margaret. Have a good day whatever you do.


Good morning, you're up and about early, I thought I was the only one up so far. DH couldn't sleep so we are up and breakfasted and waiting to go shopping. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, you're up and about early, I thought I was the only one up so far. DH couldn't sleep so we are up and breakfasted and waiting to go shopping. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Morning Barny....I have to give myself plenty time on a morning to go out early. I must drink plenty coffee. enjoy shopping. I never do, I hate shopping especislly with DH....hes boring to shop with, well,,maybe its me.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Barny....I have to give myself plenty time on a morning to go out early. I must drink plenty coffee. enjoy shopping. I never do, I hate shopping especislly with DH....hes boring to shop with, well,,maybe its me.


I don't like shopping either but as I got out of it last week I suppose I'd better go this week. Have a nice morning. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> This dog has a one way mind and the.collie in her makes her so smart she might pick the lock the pit in her means she could bust the door down or chew it til it broke. We got the problem solved. Son had a toilet running...grrr...so I canceled the plumber much to my embarisment.


Better embarrassed than out of pocket!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are lucky permanent press is available in all our stores. My mom could not watch me iron as I had to do it left handed. It was an extra pain dealing with the cord on the wrong side of the iron. I remember getting up early for school to iron a bra. Now how dumb was that?


Aw that's sweet!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny London! Had a great time at Chris's knitting group and delighted with my free yarn! Lovely knitty friends you have Chris!! 
Out with Jill today, up to town and maybe back to Greenwich on the boat, might lunch where we took our Nitzi! 
Have a good one everyone, catch you all later xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny London! Had a great time at Chris's knitting group and delighted with my free yarn! Lovely knitty friends you have Chris!!
> Out with Jill today, up to town and maybe back to Greenwich on the boat, might lunch where we took our Nitzi!
> Have a good one everyone, catch you all later xxxx


Sounds as if you are having fun. Enjoy the boat trip and lunch. See you soon. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny London! Had a great time at Chris's knitting group and delighted with my free yarn! Lovely knitty friends you have Chris!!
> Out with Jill today, up to town and maybe back to Greenwich on the boat, might lunch where we took our Nitzi!
> Have a good one everyone, catch you all later xxxx


It was good to meet up with you too. I'm sorry we never got a chance to have a chat properly! Poor you for getting to sit next to my 'friend' you got mega 'brownie points' for being talked to!! She is a difficult person. At least we got free yarn, not that either of us really need it.
Hope you have a good day out with Jill, have fun.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Early morning hello from my little corner of the world. Hubby came home yesterday with a cup filled with coffee for me. Guess he was trying to make up for the other day when he just brought me an empty cup because I requested he bring me a cuppa. I do believe it was caffeinated coffee as I up until midnight and got up at 3a.m. I know he would have ordered de-caf, but mistakes happen. My excitement for today is returning things to the store . I hate messing around with that. Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the shops this morning and then some knitting this afternoon. Spent yesterday morning tidying the conservatory and my back aches this morning, but on the plus side it is a normal ache not a fm ache, never mind the conservatory looks lovely and I now have room to put my winter herbs and raise some seedlings.

Happy Friday everyone xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Early morning hello from my little corner of the world. Hubby came home yesterday with a cup filled with coffee for me. Guess he was trying to make up for the other day when he just brought me an empty cup because I requested he bring me a cuppa. I do believe it was caffeinated coffee as I up until midnight and got up at 3a.m. I know he would have ordered de-caf, but mistakes happen. My excitement for today is returning things to the store . I hate messing around with that. Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


Good morning Jinx sorry your coffee was decaf, I'm on my third cup of caf to try and wake me up this morning. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was good to meet up with you too. I'm sorry we never got a chance to have a chat properly! Poor you for getting to sit next to my 'friend' you got mega 'brownie points' for being talked to!! She is a difficult person. At least we got free yarn, not that either of us really need it.
> Hope you have a good day out with Jill, have fun.


Hi Chris, sounds like you had fun yesterday. What wool did you get? xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all from sunny London. As I just said it was good to see Londy yesterday. Went to my choir last night we had lots of new people come. We had a MacMillan 'coffee evening' with so many cakes. I resisted while I was there but I did bring a slice home. Those of you that don't know MacMillan nurses care for people suffering from Cancer, they also work with the families, they do wonderful work. Unfortunately I do know lots of people who have had contact with these wonderful people. I was so pleased last night when so much money was raised.
Hope you all have a good Friday. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if you are having fun. Enjoy the boat trip and lunch. See you soon. xx


Yes! One week to go!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:30 am EST and 14'C (57'F). The list of websites that security blocks continues to grow. Not only is KP blocked, now they have blocked the website that I use to buy knitting needles. I can sort of understand KP because of all the advertising, but the other website only advertises their knitting needles. Mind you, security also blocked Hewlett-Packard's website until we all complained that we needed drivers from there.
I'm still knitting a front from my sweater from sweater class. It's a bit boring with NO shaping, but with my measurements, that is what the teacher and I came up with for best fit.
I have meetings today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny London. As I just said it was good to see Londy yesterday. Went to my choir last night we had lots of new people come. We had a MacMillan 'coffee evening' with so many cakes. I resisted while I was there but I did bring a slice home. Those of you that don't know MacMillan nurses care for people suffering from Cancer, they also work with the families, they do wonderful work. Unfortunately I do know lots of people who have had contact with these wonderful people. I was so pleased last night when so much money was raised.
> Hope you all have a good Friday. Xx


That sounds like a good evening, and cake too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the shops this morning and then some knitting this afternoon. Spent yesterday morning tidying the conservatory and my back aches this morning, but on the plus side it is a normal ache not a fm ache, never mind the conservatory looks lovely and I now have room to put my winter herbs and raise some seedlings.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxxx


Good work, but take it easy today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Early morning hello from my little corner of the world. Hubby came home yesterday with a cup filled with coffee for me. Guess he was trying to make up for the other day when he just brought me an empty cup because I requested he bring me a cuppa. I do believe it was caffeinated coffee as I up until midnight and got up at 3a.m. I know he would have ordered de-caf, but mistakes happen. My excitement for today is returning things to the store . I hate messing around with that. Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


I get to jump through hoops, filling out forms and taking pics to try to make a claim on a "Lifetime Warranty" item. I swear the longer the warranty, the harder it is to make a claim against it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny London! Had a great time at Chris's knitting group and delighted with my free yarn! Lovely knitty friends you have Chris!!
> Out with Jill today, up to town and maybe back to Greenwich on the boat, might lunch where we took our Nitzi!
> Have a good one everyone, catch you all later xxxx


That was a nice pub.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Barny....I have to give myself plenty time on a morning to go out early. I must drink plenty coffee. enjoy shopping. I never do, I hate shopping especislly with DH....hes boring to shop with, well,,maybe its me.


I like shopping by myself, then if I want to spend time comparing or investigating, I can. Also, I don't get "Are you done yet" comments.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Lifeline Happy Birthday! I know I'm late but I am just now reading today's conversations and it is pouring down rain out there I bet my Christmas cactus is ruined with all this rain and it was actually surviving in the house till we found it was the source of our gnat problem and DH put it outside....????....yep he needs lampung again!


If you dump the water out of the pot, and let it dry inside, you may be able to save it. The rain probably washed away the gnats.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are lucky permanent press is available in all our stores. My mom could not watch me iron as I had to do it left handed. It was an extra pain dealing with the cord on the wrong side of the iron. I remember getting up early for school to iron a bra. Now how dumb was that?


Mum has a left-handed iron. Maybe that's why I don't like ironing. Nah, not really. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> This dog has a one way mind and the.collie in her makes her so smart she might pick the lock the pit in her means she could bust the door down or chew it til it broke. We got the problem solved. Son had a toilet running...grrr...so I canceled the plumber much to my embarisment.


Our lower toilet has decided to keep dumping it's chain into the tank. I want a new toilet.
We used to have a dog that was part collie and part samoyed. He was an escape artist, no chain, rope or room could keep him in. And he could run. He would chase our car down to the school and arrive just as we were opening the doors to the car.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now.
Have a Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes! One week to go!! Xxxx


Now it's my turn to be nosy, what are you two up to in a week? :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has a left-handed iron. Maybe that's why I don't like ironing. Nah, not really. :sm09:


I just stand on the other side of the board. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That was in the olden days before people accepted that left handers were "normal." I now have an iron where the cord stands up from the center so both daughter and I could use it. I wonder how many years it has sat in the closet and not been used. I dusted it off when I cleaned the laundry closet.


nitz8catz said:


> Mum has a left-handed iron. Maybe that's why I don't like ironing. Nah, not really. :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I make hubby deal with those type things. We have been told the lifetime of a certain product was 5 years. We had it 4+ years and they offered us 1/10 of the original price.


nitz8catz said:


> I get to jump through hoops, filling out forms and taking pics to try to make a claim on a "Lifetime Warranty" item. I swear the longer the warranty, the harder it is to make a claim against it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

May I please come also?


London Girl said:


> Yes! One week to go!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Better embarrassed than out of pocket!!


Exactly right! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if you are having fun. Enjoy the boat trip and lunch. See you soon. xx


Ditto from me, Londy! Sounds like a fun day out again today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like shopping by myself, then if I want to spend time comparing or investigating, I can. Also, I don't get "Are you done yet" comments.


I'm exactly the same way, Nitzi! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now it's my turn to be nosy, what are you two up to in a week? :sm15: :sm15:


Ally Pally, meeting Rebecca and Martina there. xx Want to join us? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> May I please come also?


Of course xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I just stand on the other side of the board. :sm09: :sm09:


I iron left handed but the flex on my iron comes out at the centre back so I can do right handed when I want to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from the shops. Bought a new ironing board cover. The lady looked puzzled when I asked her for a left handed one!!! Bought some dark purple braid to trim the fabric on the other dining chairs.

Now having a sit down and a late lunch.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the shops. Bought a new ironing board cover. The lady looked puzzled when I asked her for a left handed one!!! Bought some dark purple braid to trim the fabric on the other dining chairs.
> 
> Now having a sit down and a late lunch.


That sounds like a productive day. Mine's just beginning. Waiting for daylight to go for my walk. Not sure what I'm doing the rest of the day. Maybe a little tidying up and then some knitting. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I,m shattered. I may have just overdone it a little. Marg and me walked up to the community centre and then we walked back. After that I went to Guisbrough for more coffee and cake, and had a look round the shops. Then we did ASDA. The boys are stopping next weekend, or so it seems, so I didnt want a lot until next week. This morning I won 2 tombola prizes. A bottle of AVON room smelly and a bottle of ADIDAS after shave, which is really quite nice. We bought some raffle tickets but left them with Iris as we didnt wait until the end. I'm going to knit and watch the chase and the news. I dont know how I manage walking with my DH. He still holds my hand. I think I'm OK until I get my eyes opened again. Just as well I have friends like you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes! One week to go!! Xxxx


Where are you going? I'm being nosey!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ally Pally, meeting Rebecca and Martina there. xx Want to join us? xx


YES PLEEEEEEEEEEEEESE


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now it's my turn to be nosy, what are you two up to in a week? :sm15: :sm15:


Going to the Knitting and Sewing show at Alexandra Palace! Coming?! Xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That was a nice pub.


We finished up at Wetherspoons, what a surprise!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> May I please come also?


Yes, start packing, everyone welcome!! Xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I sure miss out on a good time when you get together. I am such a nerd I do not even travel to my daughters house that is only 350 miles away.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Where are you going? I'm being nosey!!!!!!


AllyPally, but see you soon too. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I sure miss out on a good time when you get together. I am such a nerd I do not even travel to my daughters house that is only 350 miles away.


350 miles! That's nearly the whole length of England. About from me to Susan. When travelling that far I prefer to go by train so I can sit and knit and watch the scenary go by. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> That was a nice pub.


.....and good company!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, sounds like you had fun yesterday. What wool did you get? xx


It was Love Knitting's own brand of DK, it's acrylic but quite soft. They had lots of colours, I got a very nice brown, will use it to make a hat for the baby. I bought some of their Aran a while back & that was good. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting comparison. Daughter lives only one state away. It only takes 5 hours to get their home by car. We do not have a lot of trains that go to smaller towns. At least not that I know of.


PurpleFi said:


> 350 miles! That's nearly the whole length of England. About from me to Susan. When travelling that far I prefer to go by train so I can sit and knit and watch the scenary go by. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> We finished up at Wetherspoons, what a surprise!!


NNNOOOOOOOOO,!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> AllyPally, but see you soon too. xxx


Im sad I would love to be there with you all. Maybe there will be a miracle & I can go next time!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Ally Pally, meeting Rebecca and Martina there. xx Want to join us? xx


Love to, I have even looked at trains but it would take me about 8 hours to get there. One day we will get together, have a great time, and give a false name if you misbehave. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have lost the plot on when the Fiber festivals are here I haven't been to impressed the last couple of times they changed venues and alot of the really nice booths haven't been!

I really need a boot to the rear to get moving today I have lost all my get up and go...it went without me!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well shopping is over for another week. Had a day off from logs, yippee, but have now finished my shawl (it's in the blocking queue) and now I don't know what to do next. For once I haven't got anything in mind. Heeeelllpp. Will have to go on Ravelry and see what turns me on. I am still deliberating whether DH is going to treat me to a set of circulars, any tips on which ones to buy, like non-bendy wires, really safe attachments etc. If I am going to spend his money I might as well go for the best. :sm09: :sm15:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well shopping is over for another week. Had a day off from logs, yippee, but have now finished my shawl (it's in the blocking queue) and now I don't know what to do next. For once I haven't got anything in mind. Heeeelllpp. Will have to go on Ravelry and see what turns me on. I am still deliberating whether DH is going to treat me to a set of circulars, any tips on which ones to buy, like non-bendy wires, really safe attachments etc. If I am going to spend his money I might as well go for the best. :sm09: :sm15:


I like the knit pro needles. They do a starter pack of a variety of their tips.

http://knitproneedles.co.uk/index.php/shop/knitpro-special-sets/comby-sampler-interchangeable-circular-needle-set-detail

It looks like they do two starter sets


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> purr, purr, meow xxxxxxxx


Bentley would have been cute on The Ellen Degenerous Show...they are doing cat week and Bentley is cuter than any she showed. My two favorites ...can there be two favorites?? ..one cat sneaks up on a cat pool side and pushes it in then runs. The other the cat stands on a stair rail I think and reaches to the door and lefts the knocker to knick on the door then does it again. another has two cats facing each other with a small bowl of food between them.each one pulls the bowl to itself and eats then the other pulls it back and eats ..does thus a couple of times. I'm easily amused.  
Love your Bentley. He's a cutey. Photogenic!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I,m shattered. I may have just overdone it a little. Marg and me walked up to the community centre and then we walked back. After that I went to Guisbrough for more coffee and cake, and had a look round the shops. Then we did ASDA. The boys are stopping next weekend, or so it seems, so I didnt want a lot until next week. This morning I won 2 tombola prizes. A bottle of AVON room smelly and a bottle of ADIDAS after shave, which is really quite nice. We bought some raffle tickets but left them with Iris as we didnt wait until the end. I'm going to knit and watch the chase and the news. I dont know how I manage walking with my DH. He still holds my hand. I think I'm OK until I get my eyes opened again. Just as well I have friends like you.


You did well all round today!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I sure miss out on a good time when you get together. I am such a nerd I do not even travel to my daughters house that is only 350 miles away.


Never mind, I know you are with us in spirit!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> 350 miles! That's nearly the whole length of England. About from me to Susan. When travelling that far I prefer to go by train so I can sit and knit and watch the scenary go by. xxx


....and stay for a couple of nights!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was Love Knitting's own brand of DK, it's acrylic but quite soft. They had lots of colours, I got a very nice brown, will use it to make a hat for the baby. I bought some of their Aran a while back & that was good. Xx


....and I got a camel colour, perfect for a lacy cowl!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Im sad I would love to be there with you all. Maybe there will be a miracle & I can go next time!


Well, don't forget that Claire offered to bring you!! Maybe have a think of a way you could do it next year, they have disabled parking right outside the door and it's not a difficult drive, Blackwall tunnel and half of the North Circular and you're there!! Having said that, I have driven it several times but the bottle is going so I will be on the train!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> 350 miles! That's nearly the whole length of England. About from me to Susan. When travelling that far I prefer to go by train so I can sit and knit and watch the scenary go by. xxx


And driknk the plonk.......I can feel xckitement coming on.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I like the knit pro needles. They do a starter pack of a variety of their tips.
> 
> http://knitproneedles.co.uk/index.php/shop/knitpro-special-sets/comby-sampler-interchangeable-circular-needle-set-detail
> 
> It looks like they do two starter sets


That is what I mostly use too, I like the metal tips but they have wooden and acrylic tips too! You might do better to splash out on a set of these to see how you get on with them, so cheap and pretty good too!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2060353.m570.l1313.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.Xbamboo+circular+knitting+needles.TRS0&_nkw=bamboo+circular+knitting+needles&_sacat=0


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Doesn't he know who's the real boss yet? :sm09: :sm16:


Cute joke on Joel Ostein...lady has a horse won't stop.she says "that's one". Does it again she says "that's two.". Third time he does it she takes out a gun and shoots the horse. Husband says "you can't do that to a horse" wife says "that's one"...now you know I'm not saying that's how to handle a bossy husband. .


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Bentley would have been cute on The Ellen Degenerous Show...they are doing cat week and Bentley is cuter than any she showed. My two favorites ...can there be two favorites?? ..one cat sneaks up on a cat pool side and pushes it in then runs. The other the cat stands on a stair rail I think and reaches to the door and lefts the knocker to knick on the door then does it again. another has two cats facing each other with a small bowl of food between them.each one pulls the bowl to itself and eats then the other pulls it back and eats ..does thus a couple of times. I'm easily amused.
> Love your Bentley. He's a cutey. Photogenic!


I too am a sucker for cute cat videos and pictures on Facebook!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, don't forget that Claire offered to bring you!! Maybe have a think of a way you could do it next year, they have disabled parking right outside the door and it's not a difficult drive, Blackwall tunnel and half of the North Circular and you're there!! Having said that, I have driven it several times but the bottle is going so I will be on the train!!! xxx


I WILL go next year, with Claire pushing me in my new wheelchair.(When I get it). Have a look if I could get around it? I remember going to one down in Sueey many years ago when I was into machine knitting. Don't forget to look for my yarn, Londy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

What a lovely day Jill and I had, in spite of a really heavy shower while we were waiting for the boat. We waited in the food court behind the Festival Hall and some of the food there looked yummy!! The rain stopped so we sat up top on the boat, it was glorious and had a very funny commentary from a right Cockney!! After lunch, we walked right up through Greenwich Park and then across Blackheath to get the bus home, best day I've had for a little while!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I WILL go next year, with Claire pushing me in my new wheelchair.(When I get it). Have a look if I could get around it? I remember going to one down in Sueey many years ago when I was into machine knitting. Don't forget to look for my yarn, Londy!!


Do you not fancy a motorised chair?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barney I have some of the Knit Pro but my absolute favourites are Addi Turbo. They are metal & fixed. I never use straight needles now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive sent Jean an e-mail to see how purleyand kenny are. I havent had a reply yet. I only sent it yesterday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I WILL go next year, with Claire pushing me in my new wheelchair.(When I get it). Have a look if I could get around it? I remember going to one down in Sueey many years ago when I was into machine knitting. Don't forget to look for my yarn, Londy!!


No, I won't forget hun and it is very easy to get around there and lots of folk are in motorised chairs so you wouldn't be lonely!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, start packing, everyone welcome!! Xxx


I wish I could say I'm on my way!!!! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We finished up at Wetherspoons, what a surprise!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Do you not fancy a motorised chair?


I think that's going too far for me. I'm only just accepting that I need 'wheels'. I am going to get a scooter though for next summer so I can get out and about with the kids.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You did well all round today!! xxx


I agree -- that was a lot of going out and doing things you packed into your day today, Susan. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, don't forget that Claire offered to bring you!! Maybe have a think of a way you could do it next year, they have disabled parking right outside the door and it's not a difficult drive, Blackwall tunnel and half of the North Circular and you're there!! Having said that, I have driven it several times but the bottle is going so I will be on the train!!! xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Cute joke on Joel Ostein...lady has a horse won't stop.she says "that's one". Does it again she says "that's two.". Third time he does it she takes out a gun and shoots the horse. Husband says "you can't do that to a horse" wife says "that's one"...now you know I'm not saying that's how to handle a bossy husband. .


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a lovely day Jill and I had, in spite of a really heavy shower while we were waiting for the boat. We waited in the food court behind the Festival Hall and some of the food there looked yummy!! The rain stopped so we sat up top on the boat, it was glorious and had a very funny commentary from a right Cockney!! After lunch, we walked right up through Greenwich Park and then across Blackheath to get the bus home, best day I've had for a little while!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think that's going too far for me. I'm only just accepting that I need 'wheels'. I am going to get a scooter though for next summer so I can get out and about with the kids.


you are very wise chrissy. They grow up too fast and before you know it, they are adults. dont miss a minute


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> you are very wise chrissy. They grow up too fast and before you know it, they are adults. dont miss a minute


That is so true!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> you are very wise chrissy. They grow up too fast and before you know it, they are adults. dont miss a minute


I'm trying not too!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What needles can you purchase? I have Addi click's, 3 sets of knitpicks, knitpro, Boye and my favorite above all is my Chiao Goo. An Addi cable has a kink in it, Knitpro cable snapped in two pieces, and knitpicks joins are rough. I have been making tiny things lately and things go much smoother when using the ChiaoGoo. Gee, I tend to go on when I like something. Sorry.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Want some more?! :sm09: Can't find the one of which I am proudest but will keep looking! I am going out now as I have a date with a lovely lady called London Chris!! Catch you later!! xxxx


I absolutely love the roses and hearts one . The other one is great too but Rose is my middle name and i have always loved them  However did you get those sewn on so beautifully ?!?!
GSusan is right .. Your so very clever  
Lovely just lovely .
Happy Birthday Becca !!! Hope you have a wonderful day out with friends. 
MJudi i am so glad to hear you have power again and are back among the great online nation.  
People here usually have back up gas generators for when the power goes . I am loving the weather here right now . the last few days we have had the ac off , no heat on just open windows day and night , and it has been sooo nice and comfy for a change . 
I have only caught up a little but for every one i missed big hugs and lots of love y'all
XOXOXOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> you are very wise chrissy. They grow up too fast and before you know it, they are adults. dont miss a minute


Aint it the truth too ! I love your new avatar GSusan.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think that's going too far for me. I'm only just accepting that I need 'wheels'. I am going to get a scooter though for next summer so I can get out and about with the kids.


I would take one and use it too .. DH and i have started working out together every night now trying to diet and lose weight ... and i am feeeeeeeeeeling it all over today !


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> What needles can you purchase? I have Addi click's, 3 sets of knitpicks, knitpro, Boye and my favorite above all is my Chiao Goo. An Addi cable has a kink in it, Knitpro cable snapped in two pieces, and knitpicks joins are rough. I have been making tiny things lately and things go much smoother when using the ChiaoGoo. Gee, I tend to go on when I like something. Sorry.


Have just looked up the price of a full set of chiaogoo needles. £134 (about $173) I don't think I will get away with that. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wouldn't you want to try some before you bought the entire set? Just because they are my favorites does not mean you will think the same. I got the entire set from a member of Paradise. I think she was selling them for half price as she had two sets. Lucky me. ;^) Have you ever used the wanted to buy feature on here. It worked once for me.


Barn-dweller said:


> Have just looked up the price of a full set of chiaogoo needles. £134 (about $173) I don't think I will get away with that. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Wouldn't you want to try some before you bought the entire set? Just because they are my favorites does not mean you will think the same. I got the entire set from a member of Paradise. I think she was selling them for half price as she had two sets. Lucky me. ;^) Have you ever used the wanted to buy feature on here. It worked once for me.


Yes perhaps you're right I'll have to have a look round and see what I can find. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Linky, hope the aches & pains are soon gone ????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well shopping is over for another week. Had a day off from logs, yippee, but have now finished my shawl (it's in the blocking queue) and now I don't know what to do next. For once I haven't got anything in mind. Heeeelllpp. Will have to go on Ravelry and see what turns me on. I am still deliberating whether DH is going to treat me to a set of circulars, any tips on which ones to buy, like non-bendy wires, really safe attachments etc. If I am going to spend his money I might as well go for the best. :sm09: :sm15:


I like the Knit Pro symfonies, they are wooden and interchangable. I also use the same crochet hooks. I just love the feel of the wood. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a lovely day Jill and I had, in spite of a really heavy shower while we were waiting for the boat. We waited in the food court behind the Festival Hall and some of the food there looked yummy!! The rain stopped so we sat up top on the boat, it was glorious and had a very funny commentary from a right Cockney!! After lunch, we walked right up through Greenwich Park and then across Blackheath to get the bus home, best day I've had for a little while!!


Sounds like a really lovely day xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think that's going too far for me. I'm only just accepting that I need 'wheels'. I am going to get a scooter though for next summer so I can get out and about with the kids.


I know someone who has recently got a motorised one and wished she'd had one years ago, makes getting out with friends and family so much easier. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well you have certainly given me something to think about. Are inter-changeable better than fixed, do they ever become detached? I am now totally confused, I think I will go to bed and sleep on it, my eyes are beginning to close even though I have not done much today, perhaps my body is trying to catch up, although we were up earlier this morning. Do night night everyone see you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you have certainly given me something to think about. Are inter-changeable better than fixed, do they ever become detached? I am now totally confused, I think I will go to bed and sleep on it, my eyes are beginning to close even though I have not done much today, perhaps my body is trying to catch up, although we were up earlier this morning. Do night night everyone see you tomorrow. xxx


I have no problem with the interchangeables just use the key provided to keep them tight. Night night sleep well xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have no problem with the interchangeables just use the key provided to keep them tight. Night night sleep well xx


That's the same for me. Sleep well from me, too. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you have certainly given me something to think about. Are inter-changeable better than fixed, do they ever become detached? I am now totally confused, I think I will go to bed and sleep on it, my eyes are beginning to close even though I have not done much today, perhaps my body is trying to catch up, although we were up earlier this morning. Do night night everyone see you tomorrow. xxx


I have interchangeables with just a small amount of fixed, anything below 3mm is fixed because the joints cannot be made smaller. You get a better range of needle lengths because you can change the cord length according to your project size. I've been using them for over three years now and not had any problems with the joints coming apart


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> I absolutely love the roses and hearts one . The other one is great too but Rose is my middle name and i have always loved them  However did you get those sewn on so beautifully ?!?!
> GSusan is right .. Your so very clever
> Lovely just lovely .
> Happy Birthday Becca !!! Hope you have a wonderful day out with friends.
> ...


Thanks and it's lovely to see you back more frequently :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well shopping is over for another week. Had a day off from logs, yippee, but have now finished my shawl (it's in the blocking queue) and now I don't know what to do next. For once I haven't got anything in mind. Heeeelllpp. Will have to go on Ravelry and see what turns me on. I am still deliberating whether DH is going to treat me to a set of circulars, any tips on which ones to buy, like non-bendy wires, really safe attachments etc. If I am going to spend his money I might as well go for the best. :sm09: :sm15:


I like the Addis and the hiya hiya circulars if you like the metal ones, wood I like the dreamz


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I like the knit pro needles. They do a starter pack of a variety of their tips.
> 
> http://knitproneedles.co.uk/index.php/shop/knitpro-special-sets/comby-sampler-interchangeable-circular-needle-set-detail
> 
> It looks like they do two starter sets


These are like the dreamz! The karbonz are nice to but sometimes they have a lip where the carbon material meets the metal tip but I still like how they feel they are extremely light!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm afraid I don't do painted nails. xxx


I don't either, it just peels off, because my nails seem to be a bit oily, but I also don't like it, because it makes my fingernails feel cold and like they are dying - not a nice feeling!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Want some more?! :sm09: Can't find the one of which I am proudest but will keep looking! I am going out now as I have a date with a lovely lady called London Chris!! Catch you later!! xxxx


Wow, they are gorgeous, but I like the second quilt the best, I love the effect that the colours give! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday from me too.
> 
> (And I think I missed Judi too, so happy belated. I hope it was a good day.)


I can't remember, but it doesn't matter, cos I felt the love from around the world! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a very soggy Wales, yes it's raining again. I have started another shawl (have I been bitten by the bug). My poor little tum is all upset today so unless it improves will not be logging today, I don't know if I've strained it or if it was something I ate yesterday, if so thank you Morrisons. Anyway it's a good excuse to do nothing but knit. See you all later, hope you have a better day weatherwise. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your power didn't go out a second time. Stay safe and warm.


Thankfully we didn't lose power again, so we stayed nice and comfortable; unfortunately there are still a lot of people in disaster circumstances, the two major roads from the south of the state, to the north and west of the country, with flood waters; but they are beginning to recede now. There are new warnings of more of the same weather as the last few days, I really hope that it is a false alarm, some people have lost everything!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD has been backing her crocheted baby blankets with polar fleece blankets. Some of the places here were reluctant to take crocheted blankets as they said baby fingers could get caught in the holes, but they are willing to take backed blankets. The polar fleece is nice and cuddly.


It is the same here also, and knitted items are included, because of the cleaning methods used; items made with yarn, especial the animal fibres, don't last long when cleaned by the laundering companies, but sewn fabric items, would be accepted! ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I wish I could say I'm on my way!!!! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


Oh, how I wish that too!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think that's going too far for me. I'm only just accepting that I need 'wheels'. I am going to get a scooter though for next summer so I can get out and about with the kids.


....and come to the Knitting and Sewing Show at Ally Pally!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I absolutely love the roses and hearts one . The other one is great too but Rose is my middle name and i have always loved them  However did you get those sewn on so beautifully ?!?!
> GSusan is right .. Your so very clever
> Lovely just lovely .
> Happy Birthday Becca !!! Hope you have a wonderful day out with friends.
> ...


Hi Ange, good to see ya, as always and I'm guessing things are going much better for you now? I surely hope so! The roses were embroidery machine appliques, piled on top of each other and some were just machine embroidered, see, I just cheat!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I would take one and use it too .. DH and i have started working out together every night now trying to diet and lose weight ... and i am feeeeeeeeeeling it all over today !


Well done, I know better than anyone how hard that is but how great it feels when you are 'in the zone' and it's working for you, I with you all the way!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

/morning girls. Its 7C but sunny. I had a lie in today until 10.20. I havent anything planned today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very damp Surrey, it's been raining stair rods and Bentley has gone back to bed.

Nothing much planned today, might do a few more chairs and a bit of tidying and knitting.

Have a good week end everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have interchangeables with just a small amount of fixed, anything below 3mm is fixed because the joints cannot be made smaller. You get a better range of needle lengths because you can change the cord length according to your project size. I've been using them for over three years now and not had any problems with the joints coming apart


I agree completely but I personally would avoid the acrylic tips, I had one snap in the middle of my first Ashton shawl!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wow, they are gorgeous, but I like the second quilt the best, I love the effect that the colours give! xoxoxo


Thank you Judi, the rainbow one took a long time to make and then DS wouldn't put it on the bed because they had a cat then that would have probably shredded it. I am guessing that it is mouldering away in their loft or garage now!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Wales, yes it's raining again. I have started another shawl (have I been bitten by the bug). My poor little tum is all upset today so unless it improves will not be logging today, I don't know if I've strained it or if it was something I ate yesterday, if so thank you Morrisons. Anyway it's a good excuse to do nothing but knit. See you all later, hope you have a better day weatherwise. xxx


I'm guessing it's just your body's way of making you slow down and rest up a bit so enjoy every moment knitting your shawl and feel better soon but not soon enough to go logging!!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Great quilts. My favorite so far is the log cabin.


I might have to find the photos of the few quilts that I have made,. I have one to finish for Munchkin, and I still need to make one each for the little twins! Then I need to get some patterns for myself, so that I can make some clothing for myself - I think that it's the only way that will get some of my clothing replaced, with clothes that I like and am happy with! There are some lovely clothes around the place, but out of my range, and the one that are in my range, are not good quality, and don't last long! I used to make my clothes before, so I can do it again! ????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very damp Surrey, it's been raining stair rods and Bentley has gone back to bed.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, might do a few more chairs and a bit of tidying and knitting.
> 
> Have a good week end everyone. xxx


I'm with everyone else today, not doing much but I do have to go to town to get Jake's birthday present, he will be 12 on Tuesday! Hope you, Susan, Barny and everyone else having an easy day make the most of it!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I might have to find the photos of the few quilts that I have made,. I have one to finish for Munchkin, and I still need to make one each for the little twins! Then I need to get some patterns for myself, so that I can make some clothing for myself - I think that it's the only way that will get some of my clothing replaced, with clothes that I like and am happy with! There are some lovely clothes around the place, but out of my range, and the one that are in my range, are not good quality, and don't last long! I used to make my clothes before, so I can do it again! ????????


That's a very satisfying thing to do and you can make them to fit you perfectly and they will be unique! Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to replace our non-working fireplace with a gas one. I wish we had done that when we renovated the room. I had trouble convincing mum it was a good idea at the time.
> We're lucky that the service centre on the north side of the highway from us has a generator and always has gas and food even during blackouts. We have gone over there to warm up and get hot food before returning to our cold dark house. The kitties are out of luck though.


We replaced a gas heater with an electric one, because one of the children was a severe asthmatic, and gas heaters aren't good for that; now I wish we still had a gas heater!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I might have to find the photos of the few quilts that I have made,. I have one to finish for Munchkin, and I still need to make one each for the little twins! Then I need to get some patterns for myself, so that I can make some clothing for myself - I think that it's the only way that will get some of my clothing replaced, with clothes that I like and am happy with! There are some lovely clothes around the place, but out of my range, and the one that are in my range, are not good quality, and don't last long! I used to make my clothes before, so I can do it again! ????????


I have found a lovely warm grey fleece poncho that belonged to DD about 25 yrs ago. Think I will customize it for me. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> purr, purr, meow xxxxxxxx


He looks quite wary, what was he watching?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You brought this memory to mind...my mom didn't want me to iron because she thought I would burn myself. We had a heavy metal iron probably made of iron ha ha...so when my friend's mom was ironing with a 1950s iron I told her it looked like fun. So she showed me how to put the sleeves over the tip and do the collars and I had a ball. Of course she didn't have to do the ironing that day. She must have read huck finn story a out white washing the fence. I think I was 8 or 9 years old. Mom turned pale when I told her. But I didn't get burned. My first hub told me his mom liked to iron underwear and sheets while watching tv so I told him to bring the basket to her and she coukd have twice the fun, maybe that was the beginning of the end of our marriage....no ...we had bigger issues.If I can't hang clothes to drip dry smooth I don't buy them.


I always hang cotton, or similar, in such a way that they don't need ironing, but I don't buy drop dry clothing, because I get far too hot in them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope the tum settles down while you knit and relax. I am sure we have rain also. I am not even going to look as for the last several weeks it has rained every day. Enough already. Very unusual for us.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Wales, yes it's raining again. I have started another shawl (have I been bitten by the bug). My poor little tum is all upset today so unless it improves will not be logging today, I don't know if I've strained it or if it was something I ate yesterday, if so thank you Morrisons. Anyway it's a good excuse to do nothing but knit. See you all later, hope you have a better day weatherwise. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

There is really no reason to switch if you are happy with what you have. If I was starting over buying needles I would start with a set of interchangeables. The old sets are the ones you had to worry about coming unscrewed. Nowadays none of my screw togethers come undone. Now I only buy fixed. It seems to me that the joins on every interchangeable has the teeniest tiniest catch. I almost always use the 24 inch length and have almost completed a set of chiao goo fixed in 24 inch length.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are lucky permanent press is available in all our stores. My mom could not watch me iron as I had to do it left handed. It was an extra pain dealing with the cord on the wrong side of the iron. I remember getting up early for school to iron a bra. Now how dumb was that?


There is permanent press clothing available here also, but I don't like most of the clothing available in that, I try to get clothing made with natural fibres, but sometimes they aren't available, or they aren't well made! ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the ladies from the UK said it was harder to find permanent press in their stores. I love thrift store shopping. An added benefit is you get to see if the fabric, shrink, fades, or gets nubbies after washing. The shirt I have on now is so soft and wrinkle free after sleeping in it all nite. It is 100% cotton. I use to sew my own clothes also. It was the only way I could get pants to cover my ankles or sleeves to reach my wrists.


Xiang said:


> There is permanent press clothing available here also, but I don't like most of the clothing available in that, I try to get clothing made with natural fibres, but sometimes they aren't available, or they aren't well made! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I like the knit pro needles. They do a starter pack of a variety of their tips.
> 
> http://knitproneedles.co.uk/index.php/shop/knitpro-special-sets/comby-sampler-interchangeable-circular-needle-set-detail
> 
> It looks like they do two starter sets


I have 3 different types of knitpro needles, the first set I got were the symphonies, the second was the rosewood, and the finally I got the Karbonz needles, and I love them. I almost exclusively use the Karbonz now! I love the feeling of them, the stitches move very smoothly, and to date, I have had no problems with them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, how I wish that too!!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have no problem with the interchangeables just use the key provided to keep them tight. Night night sleep well xx


Same from me too Barny, and sleeping on the decision about the needles might be the best thing to do!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, start packing, everyone welcome!! Xxx


I cannot come. I'm off to Dudley on Thursday for 4 days for WRACA Dinner Club; lots of fun and chat with hundreds of ex-army girls.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Interesting comparison. Daughter lives only one state away. It only takes 5 hours to get their home by car. We do not have a lot of trains that go to smaller towns. At least not that I know of.


It is often said that to a Brit 200 miles is a long way; to an American 200 years is a long time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love to, I have even looked at trains but it would take me about 8 hours to get there. One day we will get together, have a great time, and give a false name if you misbehave. :sm15: :sm15:


You mean Saxy is my real name?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well shopping is over for another week. Had a day off from logs, yippee, but have now finished my shawl (it's in the blocking queue) and now I don't know what to do next. For once I haven't got anything in mind. Heeeelllpp. Will have to go on Ravelry and see what turns me on. I am still deliberating whether DH is going to treat me to a set of circulars, any tips on which ones to buy, like non-bendy wires, really safe attachments etc. If I am going to spend his money I might as well go for the best. :sm09: :sm15:


I have several different ones, but my 'go-to' ones are the ones I bought on e-bay from China. metal.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, don't forget that Claire offered to bring you!! Maybe have a think of a way you could do it next year, they have disabled parking right outside the door and it's not a difficult drive, Blackwall tunnel and half of the North Circular and you're there!! Having said that, I have driven it several times but the bottle is going so I will be on the train!!! xxx


Pay extra and you have the use of a lounge.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you have certainly given me something to think about. Are inter-changeable better than fixed, do they ever become detached? I am now totally confused, I think I will go to bed and sleep on it, my eyes are beginning to close even though I have not done much today, perhaps my body is trying to catch up, although we were up earlier this morning. Do night night everyone see you tomorrow. xxx


I won't use my interchangeable ones because they DO occasionally come apart. Especially if you knit fast and don't watch what you're doing!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Ange, good to see ya, as always and I'm guessing things are going much better for you now? I surely hope so! The roses were embroidery machine appliques, piled on top of each other and some were just machine embroidered, see, I just cheat!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


No that isn't cheating, it is being sensible and using the machine for what it was built for! If you weren't using your machine for that, you would be wasting the funds that you spent on it! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm with everyone else today, not doing much but I do have to go to town to get Jake's birthday present, he will be 12 on Tuesday! Hope you, Susan, Barny and everyone else having an easy day make the most of it!! xxxxx


I had to go out this morning, to town to get my new parking permit. It was raining uckets early so I waited for it to ease off but needed the permit before 10.00. Now the sky is blue and the sun is beaming down; and I'm at the computer!

I had the boys overnight, so I'm replete with cuddles and kisses.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had to go out this morning, to town to get my new parking permit. It was raining uckets early so I waited for it to ease off but needed the permit before 10.00. Now the sky is blue and the sun is beaming down; and I'm at the computer!
> 
> I had the boys overnight, so I'm replete with cuddles and kisses.


I don't know what an ucket is, but there were lots of them! I meant buckets of course - didn't spell check.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My old set of Boye Needlemaster would come unscrewed. I super glued them all onto 12 inch cables. That gives me a 20 circular which comes in handy at times as all the other circulars with long tips start at 24 inches.


SaxonLady said:


> I won't use my interchangeable ones because they DO occasionally come apart. Especially if you knit fast and don't watch what you're doing!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

For anyone purchasing needles the length of the tip needs to be considered. I cannot use the shorter tips as my hands are larger. My pinkie does a lot of work when I knit. On the short tips there is no room for my pinkie to hang onto the tip and that makes my hands ache. If you have average size hands the short tips are a good idea as you can make a 16 inch circular. Sixteen inches is a great length for many things especially hats.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well you've all given me tons to think about. Still have to work on DH so he buys them for me. Are the ones with a key to lock them safer than the screw on ones, I have a picture in my mind of them unscrewing as I knit. Oh dear, decisions, decisions. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Judi, the rainbow one took a long time to make and then DS wouldn't put it on the bed because they had a cat then that would have probably shredded it. I am guessing that it is mouldering away in their loft or garage now!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm14:


I really hope not, perhaps you should ask him where it got to, of if they use it now! He might even surprise you!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing it's just your body's way of making you slow down and rest up a bit so enjoy every moment knitting your shawl and feel better soon but not soon enough to go logging!!! xxx


And if you are feeling better in less than a week, just fake it til you have had a week off - that is about how much sick leave you would get, if you were employed! ????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you've all given me tons to think about. Still have to work on DH so he buys them for me. Are the ones with a key to lock them safer than the screw on ones, I have a picture in my mind of them unscrewing as I knit. Oh dear, decisions, decisions. xxx


There are those that click (Addi and Denise) - I've heard good things about the Addi - the Denise are made of a rubber/plastic material that drags on the yarn for me - but a very good price point for a set of interchangeable needles and cables and can be pretty readily found on eBay pretty reasonably priced.

I prefer my metal Nova Platina from KnitPro for most things, but still use my Harmonies/Dreamz quite a bit. Knit Pros and KnitPicks brands are interchangeable so the Karbonz etc. will work with the metal and the wood. I like the Karbonz the best except for knitting with dark yarn at night -- since the needles are black, it makes seeing the stitches difficult. There's a new set out now called Royale that look like they'd be like the Karbonz only with wood. I checked them out at the Stitches Show and there's a small "catch" where the brass tip meets the wood so I didn't purchase any --- others review them positively. The only ones I dislike are the Marblz - while pretty - they just aren't sharp enough for my taste.

https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/KnittersPride/RoyaleInterchangeableStarterSet.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=77392

Barny: I'll send you a separate PM.

Jeanette


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Pay extra and you have the use of a lounge.


Or don't use the lounge and spend the money on yarn. Xx We shsll miss you next Saturday. X


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Or don't use the lounge and spend the money on yarn. Xx We shsll miss you next Saturday. X


If anyone going to Ally Pally has done any of the hats for the Innocent smoothies project there's a collection point for them there. Will save postage.


----------

